# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  القوانين التجارية السورية

## هيثم الفقى

القانون رقم 33 لعام 2007 قانون التجارة,,,(1) 
القانون رقم 33 لعام 2007 قانون التجارة
رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور 

وعلى ما أقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 17/11/1428هـ ,الموافق 27/11/.2007‏ 2007م ‏ يصدر ما يلي:



المادة 1 تطبق أحكام قانون التجارة المرفق اعتبارا من تاريخ سريانه .‏ 

المادة 2 يلغى اعتبارا من التاريخ المذكور المرسوم التشريعي رقم 149 الصادر في 22/6/1949 و تعديلاته و جميع الأحكام المخالفة لقانون التجارة المرفق .‏ 

المادة 3 ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية و يعمل به اعتبارا من تاريخ 1/4/2008م.‏ 

دمشق في :29/11/1428هـ الموافق لـ 9/12/2007م.‏ 


رئيس الجمهورية‏ 

بشار الأسد‏ 


قانون التجارة‏ 

الكتاب الأول‏ 


التجارة على وجه عام و التجار و المؤسسات التجارية ( المتجر)‏ 

الباب الأول : أحكام عامة‏ 

المادة /1/ يتضمن هذا القانون القواعد المختصة بالأعمال التجارية التي يقوم بها أي شخص مهما كانت صفته القانونية و يتضمن من جهة أخرى الأحكام التي تطبق الأشخاص الذين اتخذوا التجارة مهنة .‏ 

المادة /2/ 1 اذا انتفى النص من هذا القانون فتطبق على المواد التجارية أحكام القانون المدني .‏ 

2 على أن تطبيق هذه الأحكام لا يكون إلا على نسبة اتفاقها مع المبادئ المختصة بالقانون التجاري و العرف التجاري .‏ 

المادة /3/ اذا لم يوجد نص تشريعي يمكن تطبيقه , فللقاضي أن يسترشد بما استقر عليه الاجتهاد القضائي و بمبادئ العدالة و الإنصاف و الاستقامة التجارية .‏ 

المادة /4/ 1 على القاضي عند تحديد آثار العمل التجاري أن يطبق العرف المتوطد إلا إذا ظهر أن المتعاقدين قصدوا مخالفة العرف أو كان العرف متعارضا مع النصوص التشريعية الإلزامية .‏ 

2 و يعد العرف الخاص و العرف المحلي مرجحين على العرف العام .‏ 

المادة /5/ ان البورصات التجارية و المعارض و الأسواق و المخازن العامة و المستودعات و سائر المنشآت المعدة للتجارة تخضع على قدر الحاجة لقوانين و أنظمة خاصة .‏ 

الباب الثاني: الأعمال التجارية‏ 

المادة /6/ تعد بحكم ماهيتها الذاتية أعمالا تجارية :‏ 

أ شراء المنقولات المادية و غير المادية لأجل بيعها بربح ما سواء بيعت على حالتها أم بعد شغلها أو تحويلها .‏ 

ب شراء تلك الأشياء المنقولة نفسها لأجل تأجيرها أو استئجارها لأجل تأجيرها ثانية .‏ 

ج البيع أو الاستئجار أو التأجير ثانية للأشياء المشتراة أو المستأجرة على الوجه المبين فيما تقدم .‏ 

د أعمال الصرافة و المبادلة المالية و معاملات المصارف العامة و الخاصة .‏ 

ه مشروع التوريد .‏ 

و مشروع المصانع و أن يكن مقترنا باستثمار زراعي , الا إذا كان تحويل المواد يتم بعمل يدوي بسيط .‏ 

ز مشروع النقل برا أو جوا أو على سطح الماء .‏ 

ح مشروع الوكالة و السمسرة .‏ 

ط مشروع التأمين بأنواعه.‏ 

ي مشروع المشاهد العامة .‏ 

ك مشروع النشر.‏ 

ل مشروع المخازن العامة .‏ 

م مشروع المناجم و البترول .‏ 

ن مشروع الأشغال العقارية .‏ 

س مشروع شراء العقارات لبيعها بربح .‏ 

ع مشروع وكالة أشغال .‏ 

ف كل مشروع لإنشاء و شراء بواخر معدة للملاحة الداخلية أو الخارجية, بقصد استثمارها تجاريا أو بيعها و كل بيع للبواخر المشتراة على هذا الوجه .‏ 

ص جميع الإرساليات البحرية و كل عملية تتعلق بها كالشراء أو بيع لوازمها من حبال و أشرعة و مؤن.‏ 

ث إجارة السفن أو التزام النقل عليها و الإقراض أو الاستقراض البحري .‏ 

خ و سائر العقود المختصة بالتجارة البحرية كالاتفاقات و المقاولات على أجور البحار و بدل خدمتهم و استخدامهم للعمل على بواخر تجارية .‏ 

المادة /7/ و تعد كذلك من الأعمال التجارية بحكم ماهيتها الذاتية , الأعمال التي يمكن اعتبارها مجانسة للأعمال المتقدمة لتشابه صفاتها و غاياتها .‏ 

المادة /8/ 1 جميع الأعمال التي يقوم بها التاجر لحاجات تجارته تعد تجارية أيضا في نظر القانون.‏ 

2 و عند قيام الشك , تعد أعمال التاجر صادرة منه لهذه الغاية إلا إذا ثبت العكس .‏ 

الباب الثالث: التجار‏ 

ˆ الفصل الأول‏ 

التجار على وجه عام والأهلية المطلوبة للاتجار‏ 

المادة 9/ التجار هم :‏ 

أ الأشخاص الذين تكون مهنتهم القيام بأعمال تجارية .‏ 

ب الشركات التي يكون موضوعها تجاريا .‏ 

2 الشركات التي يكون موضوعها مدنيا و لكنها اتخذت صفة الشركات المساهمة أو الشركات المحدودة المسؤولية , فتخضع لجميع التزامات التجار المعينة في الفصلين الثاني و الثالث الآتيين , و لأحكام الصلح الواقي و الإفلاس المقررة في هذا القانون .‏ 

المادة /10/ إن الأفراد الذين يتعاطون تجارة صغيرة أو حرفة بسيطة ذات نفقات عامة زهيدة بحيث يعتمدون في الغالب على مساعيهم البدنية للحصول على أرباح قليلة لتأمين معيشتهم أكثر من استنادهم إلى رأس مالهم النقدي , كالبائع الطواف أو البائع بالمياومة أو الذين يقومون بنقليات صغيرة على البر أو سطح الماء, لا يخضعون للواجبات المختصة بالدفاتر التجارية و لا لقواعد الشهر و لا لأحكام الإفلاس و الصلح الواقي المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .‏ 

المادة /11/ كل من أعلن في الصحف اوالنشرات أو أي واسطة أخرى عن نفسه كتاجر أو عن المحل الذي أسسه أو يستثمره للاشتغال بالمعاملات التجارية يعد تاجرا وان لم يتخذ التجارة مهنة مألوفة له .‏ 

المادة /12/ لا يعد تاجرا من قام بمعاملة تجارية عرضا , إلا أن المعاملة تكون خاضعة لأحكام قانون التجارة .‏ 

المادة /13/ 1 لا تعد الدولة و دوائرها و لا الوحدات الإدارية و اللجان و النوادي و الجمعيات ذات الشخصية الاعتبارية من التجار و إن قامت بمعاملات تجارية , إلا ان معاملاتها المذكورة تكون خاضعة لأحكام قانون التجارة .‏ 

2 تعتبر المؤسسات العامة و شركات القطاع العام و المشترك تاجرا, إذا كان موضوعها تجاريا أو منحها القانون هذه الصفة.‏ 

المادة /14/ إذا اشتغل العاملون في الدولة الممنوعون من الاتجار قانونا بالمعاملات التجارية , فتشملهم الأحكام القانونية المتعلقة بالصلح الواقي و الإفلاس .‏ 

المادة /15/ تخضع الأهلية التجارية لأحكام القانون المدني و للأحكام الخاصة بالتجار.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثاني: دفاتر التجارة‏ 

المادة /16/ 1 على التاجر أن ينظم على الأقل الدفترين الإجباريين التاليين:‏ 

أ دفتر اليومية يقيد فيه يوما فيوما جميع الأعمال التي تعود بوجه من الوجوه إلى مؤسسته التجارية و أن يقيد بالجملة شهرا فشهرا النفقات التي انفقها على نفسه و أسرته و إذا كان التاجر يتبع الأسلوب الآلي في محاسبته أو مسك الدفاتر يومية مساعدة منظمة وفق أحكام المادتين ( 17و 18) من هذا القانون , فله أن يقيد أعماله في دفتر اليومية شهرا فشهرا , على أن يحتفظ بجميع الوثائق التي تتيح التدقيق في الأعمال المذكورة.‏ 

ب دفتر جرد يتضمن جردا سنويا للموجودات و المطاليب العائدة لمؤسسته و أن يوقف حساباته سنويا ليضع على أساسها الميزانية و حساب الأرباح و الخسائر و ينسخها في دفتر الجرد .‏ 

2 و عليه أن يحفظ و يرتب المراسلات التي يتلقاها و صور المراسلات التي يرسلها.‏ 

3 يجب تنظيم دفتري اليومية و الجرد باللغة العربية . و لوزير الاقتصاد و التجارة أن يعفي من هذا الشرط المؤسسات الأجنبية التي يحددها بقرار منه .‏ 

المادة /17/ يجب أن تنظم الدفاتر التجارية الإجبارية بحسب التاريخ و بلا بياض و لا فراغ و لا نقل إلى الهامش و لا محو و لا تحشية بين السطور .‏ 

المادة /18/ يجب ترقيم الدفاتر المذكورة و التأشير عليها و توقيعها من رئيس محكمة البداية المدنية أو من قاضي الصلح في المدن التي لا توجد فيها محكمة بداية .‏ 

المادة/19/ 1 يجب على التاجر أن يحفظ الدفاتر بعد اختتامها مدة عشر سنوات.‏ 

2 للمؤسسات التجارية التي يعينها وزير الاقتصاد و التجارة أن تحتفظ للمدة المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة بالصورة ( بأية وسيلة الكترونية تعتمدها وزارة الاقتصاد و التجارة ) بدلا من الأصل و تكون للصورة حجية الأصل في الإثبات .‏ 

المادة /20/ لا تسلم الدفاتر بكاملها إلى القضاء إلا في أحوال الإرث و قسمة الأموال المشتركة و الشركة و الصلح الواقي و الإفلاس .‏ 

المادة /21/ 1 فيما عدا الأحوال المذكورة في المادة السابقة يمكن على الدوام عرض الدفاتر التجارية أو المطالبة بإبرازها لاستخلاص ما يتعلق منها بالنزاع.‏ 

2 و للقاضي أن يأمر من تلقاء نفسه الدفاتر المذكورة للغاية ذاتها.‏ 

المادة /22/ يمكن للتجار مسك حساباتهم الكترونيا وفقا للتعليمات التنفيذية التي تصدر عن وزارة الاقتصاد و التجارة .‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثالث: سجل التجارة‏ 

المادة/23/ 1 سجل التجارة يمكن الجمهور من الحصول على المعلومات الوافية عن كل المؤسسات التجارية التي تعمل في سورية‏ 

2 وهو أيضا أداة للشهر يقصد بها جعل من درجاته نافذة في حق الغير عند وجود نص قانوني صريح بهذا المعنى.‏ 

المادة /24/ 1 ينظم لدى وزارة الاقتصاد و التجارة سجل خاص بفروع المؤسسات التجارية و الشركات التي يوجد مركزها خارج سورية .‏ 

2 ينظم لدى وزارة الاقتصاد و التجارة في كل محافظة سجل لتسجيل أسماء التجار و الشركات التجارية و الشركات المدنية و باقي المؤسسات التجارية يطلق عليها سجل التجارة .‏ 

3 يتولى مسك السجل موظف يطلق عليه أمين سجل التجارة و عليه أن يباشر وظيفته أن يحلف اليمين أمام محكمة البداية المدنية , على أن يقوم بوظيفته بشرف و أمانة .‏ 

تسجيل أسماء التجار الذي تكون متاجرهم الرئيسية في سورية , مهما كانت جنسيتهم .‏ 

المادة 25/ 1 يجب على كل تاجر أن يطلب من أمين سجل التجارة في المحافظة التي يوجد فيها مركزه الرئيسي أن يسجل اسمه في سجل التجارة في خلال شهر واحد من تاريخ فتح المحل أو شرائه .‏ 

2 على التاجر أن يقدم تصريحا في نسختين موقعتين منه يذكر فيه ما يلي:‏ 

أ اسمه و نسبته .‏ 

ب اسمه التجاري إذا اختلف عن اسمه و عنوانه التجاري .‏ 

ج تاريخ ولادته و محلها و موطنه .‏ 

د جنسيته الأصلية . و إذا كان قد حصل على جنسية أخرى , فيبين طريقة حصوله عليها مع ذكر التاريخ .‏ 

ه و إذا كان الأمر يختص بامرأة متزوجة تابعة لجنسية أجنبية يقضي قانون الأحوال الشخصية الذي تخضع له بألا تتعاطى التجارة إلا بترخيص صريح من زوجها , فيذكر الترخيص المعطى لها وفاقا للقانون المشار إليه .‏ 

و النظام المالي للزوجين إذا اختلف عن أحكام القانون السوري والاتفاقية المعقودة بينهما و ذلك في حال وجودها .‏ 

ز موضوع التجارة .‏ 

ح- المتاجر التي يستثمرها التاجر أو التي سبق له استثمارها في سورية ومكانها.‏ 

ط- شعار المتجر إن وجد.‏ 

ي أسماء المفوضين بالنيابة عنهم و نسبتهم و تاريخ ولادتهم و محلها و جنسيتهم .‏ 

3 ينقل أمين السجل محتوى التصريح إلى سجل التجارة و يسلم التاجر إحدى نسختي التصريح بعد أن يصادق في اخرها على انها مطابقة للأصل .‏ 

المادة /26/ يجب أن يذكر في سجل التجارة:‏ 

أ كل تعديل يتعلق بالأمور التي تقضي المادة السابقة بقيدها في السجل .‏ 

ب شهادات الاختراع التي يستثمرها التاجر و العلامات التي يستعملها للمصنع أو التجارة.‏ 

ج الأحكام و القرارات القاضية بتعيين وصي عليه أو قيم أو مساعد قضائي للتاجر المسجل أو بالحجر عليه أو برفع هذه التدابير عنه.‏ 

د الأحكام و القرارات المعلنة للإفلاس أو المتضمنة تصديق الصلح أو فسخه أو إبطاله أو المعلنة لمعذرة المفلس أو القاضية بإغلاق التفليسة لعدم كفاية الموجودات أو بالعدول عن إغلاقها أو بإعادة الاعتبار .‏ 

ه التفرغ عن المحل التجاري .‏ 

2 و يجري القيد بناء على طلب التاجر في الأحوال المشار إليها في الفقرات ( آ ,ب,ه) و يجري في الأحوال المشار إليها في الفقرتين (ج ,د) بناء على طلب كاتب المحكمة التي أصدرت القرارات المراد قيدها .‏ 

تسجيل الشركات التجارية التي يكون مركزها الرئيسي في سورية .‏ 

المادة /27/1 إن الشركات التي يكون مركزها الرئيسي في سورية مهما كانت جنسيتها, يجب تسجيلها في سجل التجارة المختص بمنطقة مركزها الرئيسي, و يجب على مديريها و أعضاء مجلس إدارتها أن يطلبوا التسجيل في خلال الشهر الذي يلي تأسيسها .‏ 

2 و يقدم طالبو التسجيل إلى أمين سجل التجارة صورة مصدقة عن صك تأسيس الشركة أو نظامها الأساسي و خلاصة لهذا الصك أو النظام معدة للشهر و منظمة على نسختين و مشتملة على الطوابع و على تواقيع طالبي التسجيل و متضمنة بوجه خاص البيانات الآتية :‏ 

أ اسم و نسبة كل من الشركاء ماعدا المساهمين و جنسية كل منهم موضحة وفقا لما ورد في الفقرة د من المادة 25 و تاريخ ولادته و محلها .‏ 

ب اسم الشركة التجاري أو عنوانها .‏ 

ج موضوع الشركة .‏ 

د الأماكن التي فيها مركز الشركة أو فروعها و متاجرها في سورية أو خارجها .‏ 

ه أسماء الشركاء أو غير المرخص لهم بإدارة الشركة و تدبير أمورها أو التوقيع عنها .‏ 

و رأس مال الشركة و كيفية تسديده‏ 

ز ميعاد ابتداء الشركة و ميعاد انتهائها .‏ 

ح ماهية الشركة .‏ 

المادة /28/ يجب أن يذكر أيضا في سجل التجارة :‏ 

1 كل تعديل يختص بالأمور واجب تسجيلها أو الوثائق الواجب إيداعها بمقتضى المادة السابقة .‏ 

2 الاسم و النسبة و تاريخ الولادة و محلها و الجنسية لكل من مديري الشركة و أعضاء مجلس إدارتها و مديريها المعينين لمدة وجودها أما طلب التسجيل فيقدمه المديرون و أعضاء مجلس الإدارة القائمون بوظائفهم في وقت وجوب التسجيل .‏ 

3 شهادات الاختراع المستثمرة و العلامات التجارية الصناعية التي تستعملها الشركة .‏ 

4 الأحكام أو القرارات القاضية بحل الشركة اوابطالها .‏ 

5 الأحكام أو القرارات المعلنة إفلاس الشركة أو تصديق الصلح الواقي و المقررات المختصة بهما .‏ 

الشركات التجارية المؤسسة خارج الأراضي السورية و لها فروع أو وكالات في سورية و كذلك التجار الذين لهم مركز رئيسي في الخارج و فروع أو وكالات في سورية مهما كانت جنسيتهم .‏ 

المادة /29/ يخضع تسجيل مثل تلك الفروع أو الوكالات لأحكام القانون الخاص بتسجيلها في سورية.‏ 

الشركات المدنية‏ 

المادة /30/ 1 يحدث في أمانة سجل التجارة سجل خاص بالشركات المدنية التي يقع مركزها الرئيس في المحافظة تسجل فيه الشركات وفق أحكام المادتين /27و28/من هذا القانون باستثناء ما يتوقف العمل به على الصفة التجارية للشركة .‏ 

2 تسجل الشركات المدنية التي يقع مركزها خارج سورية أو لها فرع أو وكالة في سجل خاص تابع لسجل الفروع و الوكالات العائدة للمؤسسات أو الشركات القائمة خارج سورية و ذلك وفق القانون الخاص بها .‏ 

3 على الشركات المذكورة في الفقرتين السابقتين تسجيل نفسها في السجل المذكور و إيداع صك تأسيسها و نظامها الأساسي ديوان محكمة البداية في مركزها إذا أرادت الاحتجاج بشخصيتها الاعتبارية حيال الغير .‏ 

المادة /31/ إذا توفي تاجر أو انقطع عن تعاطي تجارته أو إذا انحلت إحدى الشركات وجب شطب التسجيل المختص بهما في سجل التجارة .‏ 

2 و يجري هذا الشطب مباشرة بمقتضى قرار يصدره أمين سجل التجارة .‏ 

المادة 32/ 1 كل قيد في سجل التجارة لم يحدد له ميعاد في المواد السابقة يجب طلب إجرائه في خلال شهر يبتدئ من تاريخ الوثيقة اوالعمل الذي يراد قيده .‏ 

أما الأحكام و القرارات فيبتدئ ميعادها من يوم صدورها .‏ 

المادة /33/ إن جميع التسجيلات و القيود في سجل التجارة تجري بعد تصريح يقدم وفاقا للصيغ التي نص عليها .‏ 

المادة 34/ على أمين سجل التجارة أن يرفض إجراء القيود المطلوبة إذا تبين له أن التصريحات المقدمة لا تشتمل على كل البيانات المنصوص عليها أو كانت تتعارض مع الوثائق الثبوتية المرفقة بها أو مع أحكام القانون .‏ 

المادة /35/ 1 يجوز لكل شخص أن يطلب إعطاءه نسخة عن القيود المدرجة في السجل مقابل رسم يحدد من الوزير المختص .‏ 

2 و لأمين السجل عند الاقتضاء أن يعطي شهادة بعدم وجود قيود .‏ 

3 و يصدق أمين السجل مطابقة النسخ للأصل .‏ 

المادة /36/ لا يجوز أن يذكر في النسخ التي يسلمها أمين السجل:‏ 

1الاحكام المعلنة للإفلاس إذا كان المفلس قد استرد اعتباره .‏ 

2 الأحكام القاضية بالحجر أو تعيين مساعد قضائي إذا كان قد صدر القرار برفع الحجر أو المساعدة القضائية.‏ 

المادة /37/ كل تاجر و كل شركة ملزمين بالتسجيل يجب عليهما أن يذكرا المكان الذي سجلا فيه و رقم هذا التسجيل في مراسلاتهما و فواتيرهما و مذكرات التسليم و التعريفات و المنشورات و سائر الأوراق الصادرة عنهما .‏ 

المادة /38/ 1 كل تاجر و كل شخص يكلف بإدارة شركة لا يطلب في المواعيد المنصوص عليها إجراء القيود الإجبارية أو لا يذكر ما يجب ذكره على المراسلات اوالفواتير و غيرها من الأوراق الصادرة عن محله يعاقب بغرامة تتراوح بين /10000 / عشرة آلاف و /50000/ و خمسين ألف ليرة سورية .‏ 

2 تحكم بهذه الغرامة محكمة البداية المدنية بناء على طلب أمين سجل التجارة أو النيابة العامة بعد سماع أقوال صاحب الشأن أو دعوته بحسب الأصول .‏ 

3 و إذا لم يجر المحكوم عليه أثناء القيد في أثناء هذا الميعاد يحكم بغرامة جديدة .‏ 

4- أما أمناء السجل الذين لا يعملون بمقتضى هذه الأحكام فيخضعون للعقوبات المسلكية المنصوص عليها في القانون الأساسي للعاملين في الدولة .‏ 

المادة /39 / 1 كل بيان غير صحيح يقدم عن سوء نية للتسجيل أو للقيد في سجل التجارة يعاقب مقدمه بغرامة تتراوح بين /1000/ألف و /5000/ خمسة آلاف ليرة سورية و بالحبس من شهر واحد إلى ستة اشهر , أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .‏ 

2 و لا يحول ذلك دون العقوبات التي يمكن الحكم بها وفاقا للقوانين الخاصة و لقانون العقوبات من اجل الجرائم الناشئة عن البيان غير الصحيح.‏ 

3- وللمحكمة الجزائية التي تصدر الحكم أن تأمر بتصحيح البيان المشار إليه على الوجه الذي تعينه.‏ 

المادة 40: 1- البيانات المسجلة سواء أكانت اختيارية ام اجبارية, تعتبر نافذة في حق الغير اعتباراً من تاريخ تسجيلها.‏ 

2- ولا يحول تطبيق العقوبات المقدمة دون نفاذ القاعدة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة السابقة.‏ 

المادة 41: كل شخص طبيعي او اعتباري يدعي بصفته التجارية امام المحاكم او يراجع لمصلحته بالصفة ذاتها الدوائر الادارية او المؤسسات العامة, لا يسمح ادعاؤه ولا تقبل مراجعته ما لم يكن مسجلاً في سجل التجارة.‏ 

المادة 42: 1- تفصل محكمة البداية المدنية في المحافظة التي يوجد فيها سجل التجارة, في كل خلاف يقع بين امين سجل التجارة واصحاب العلاقة, بقرار يتخذ في غرفة المذاكرة, وعليها اصدار قرارها خلال شهر من تاريخ الادعاء.‏ 

2- يخضع قرار محكمة البداية المدنية للطعن بطريق الاستئناف وعلى محكمة الاستئناف ان تفصل فيه بصورة نهائية وبقرار غير قابل للطعن يصدر خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ تقديم الطعن.‏ 

الباب الرابع : المتجر‏ 

ˆ الفصل الأول : مفهوم المتجر‏ 

المادة /43/- 1- المتجر مجموعة عناصر مادية وغير مادية تهدف إلى ممارسة مهنة تجارية.‏ 

2- يشتمل المتجر مبدئياً على الاسم التجاري والعنوان التجاري والشعار وحق الاتصال بالزبائن وحق الاستئجار المنصوص عليه في قوانين الإيجار الخاصة وتعديلاتها,والتجهيزات والعدد الصناعية والأثاث والبراءات والإجازات والرسوم والنماذج,ما لم يستثن بعض هذه العناصر من محتويات المتجر بالنص على ذلك في سجل المتجر أو في العقود الواردة عليه.‏ 

المادة/44/- 1- إن حقوق صاحب المتجر على مختلف عناصره تنظمها القوانين الخاصة بهذه العناصر والمبادئ الحقوقية العامة.‏ 

2- أما المتجر كمجموعة فيخضع لأحكام هذا القانون.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثاني : العنوان التجاري‏ 

المادة/45/- 1- على كل تاجر أن يجري معاملاته ويوقع أوراقه المتعلقة بالتجارة باسم معين يطلق عليه العنوان التجاري.‏ 

2- وعليه أن يكتب عنوانه على مدخل متجره.‏ 

المادة/46/- 1- يتألف العنوان التجاري من اسم التاجر ونسبته واسمه التجاري إن وجد.‏ 

2- يجب أن يختلف العنوان بوضوح عن العناوين المسجلة قبلاً.‏ 

3- للتاجر أن يضيف ما يشاء إلى عنوانه التجاري,بشرط ألاّ تحمل هذه الإضافة الغير على فهم خاطئ فيما يتعلق بهويته أو بأهمية تجارته وسمعتها أو بوضعه المالي أو بوجود شركة أو بنوعها.‏ 

المادة/47/- 1- إذا أراد تاجر فتح فرع في غير المركز الذي سجل فيه عنوانه التجاري,وكان هناك تاجر آخر قد سجل العنوان التجاري نفسه,فعلى ذلك التاجر إضافة ما يميّز عنوانه عن عنوان التاجر الآخرالمسجل في ذلك المركز.‏ 

المادة/48/- 1- لايجوز فصل العنوان التجاري عن المتجر والتفرغ عنه مستقلاً عن المتجر.‏ 

2- التفرغ عن المتجر لا يشمل العنوان التجاري ما لم ينص على ذلك صراحة أو ضمنا.‏ 

المادة/49/- 1- يكون الشخص الذي تملّك عنواناً تجارياً تبعاً لمتجر مسؤولاً عن التزامات المتفرغ المترتبة عليه بالعنوان المذكور, ويكون مالكاً لحقوقه الناشئة عن تجارته.‏ 

2- وإذا تضمنت العقود ما يخالف ذلك,فلا يسري على الغير إلا إذا سجل في سجل التجارة أو أخبر ذوو العلاقة به رسمياً.‏ 

3- وتسقط المسؤولية المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة بعد مضي خمس سنوات اعتباراً من تاريخ التفرغ.‏ 

المادة/50/- لايكون الشخص المتفرغ له عن متجر دون العنوان التجاري مسؤولاً عن التزامات المتفرغ ما لم يوجد اتفاق مخالف,مسجل في سجل التجارة.‏ 

المادة/51/- 1-على الشخص الذي تملك عنواناً تجارياً أن يضيف إليه ما يدل على استخلافه.‏ 

2- من وافق خطياً على استعمال عنوانه التجاري من قبل الشخص المتفرغ له خلافاً لما ذكر,يكون مسؤولاً عن الالتزامات التي عقدهاالخلف بالعنوان المذكور.ويشترط في ذلك ألا يتمكن الدائنون من تحصيل حقوقهم من الخلف عند تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بحقه.‏ 

المادة/52/- 1- كل من وضع عنوان غيره التجاري قصداً على منشورات أو غلافات أو رسائل وأوراق تجارية أو على رزم وربطات أو على بضائع أو أشياء أخرى بدون حق,وكل من باع أو عرض للبيع أموالاً موضوعاً عليها بالصورة المذكورة عنوان تجاري لغيره,تطبق بحقه أحكام المواد (701 و702 و703) من قانون العقوبات.‏ 

2-تتوقف إقامة دعوى الحق العام في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة,على إقامة دعوى الحق الشخصي.‏ 

3-ويجوز أن يتنازل المدعي الشخصي عن دعواه بعد إقامتها,وفي هذه الحالة تسقط الدعوى العامة تبعاً لها.‏ 

المادة/53/- كل من خالف أحكام المادتين (45 و 46) من هذا القانون,يعاقب بغرامة مقدارها 10000 عشرة آلاف ليرة سورية.‏ 

المادة/54/- 1- إذا استعمل عنوان تجاري بأية صورة كانت خلافاً للأحكام المدرجة في هذا الفصل,يجوز لذوي الشأن أن يطلبوا منع استعمال ذلك العنوان التجاري أو شطبه إن كان مسجلاً.‏ 

2- وللأشخاص المتضررين أن يطلبوا التعويض عما لحق بهم من ضرر سواء كان استعمال العنوان عن قصد أو عن تقصير أو عن إهمال.‏ 

3-لاتخلو الأحكام المتقدمة بما تنص عليه القوانين الأخرى من عقوبات فيما يخص المزاحمة الاحتيالية والمزاحمة غير المشروعة.‏ 

المادة/55/- يكون عنوان الشركات أو اسمها التجاري وفق الأحكام القانونية الخاصة بكل نوعٍ منها,وتطبق بشأنه أحكام هذا الفصل.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثالث : سجل المتجر والتصرفات التي تقع عليه‏ 

المادة/56/- 1- يحدث في كل محافظة سجل تابع لسجل التجارة تسجل فيه إلزامياً المتاجر والعقود الواردة عليها أو على بعض عناصرها وبصورة عامة كل ما يهم الغير الاطلاع عليه من أمور تتعلق بالمتجر.‏ 

2-يذكر في هذا السجل:‏ 

أ- اسم صاحب المتجر ومستثمره ونسبته ورقم تسجيله في سجل التجارة.‏ 

ب- العنوان المفصل للمتجر وفروعه.‏ 

ج- عناصر المتجر.‏ 

د- تاريخ دخوله في ملكية صاحبه أو استثماره منه.‏ 

ه - اسم مديري المتجر أو وكلاء مستثمره المفوضين بالتوقيع عنه ونسبتهم وموطنهم.‏ 

و- حقوق التأمين والانتفاع والحجز المترتبة على المتجر,وغيرها من الحقوق والعقود الواردة عليه.‏ 

ز- كل تعديل أو تبديل أو انتقال أو إلغاء يتناول الحقوق المذكورة.‏ 

ح- إشارة الدعوى المتعلقة بملكية المتجر أوالحقوق المتفرعة عن الملكية أو أحد عناصرالمتجر غير المسجلة في سجل خاص.أما الدعاوى التي ترد على عناصر المتجر المسجلة في سجل خاص فتوضع إشارتها في السجل المذكور.‏ 

المادة/57/- 1- إن العقود والتصرفات الواردة على المتجر يجب أن تكون مكتوبة مع مراعاة الأحكام المتعلقة بالإقرار واليمين وحق الغير بإثباتها بجميع وسائل الإثبات.‏ 

2- إن العقود والتصرفات الواردة على المتجر لاتعتبر نافذة في حق الغير ما لم تسجل في سجل المتجر.‏ 

3- إذا وضعت في سجل المتجر إشارة الدعوى المتعلقة بملكية المتجرأو بأحد عناصره غيرالمسجلة في سجل خاص,انسحب أثر الحكم الذي سوف يصدر في الدعوى إلى تاريخ وضع إشارتها على صحيفة المتجر.‏ 

4- يسري الحجز والتأمين وجميع الحقوق التي تترتب على المتجر من تاريخ تسجيلها في سجل المتجر.‏ 

المادة/58/- 1- يخضع بيع المتجر أو التنازل عنه للأحكام العامة العائدة للبيع أو غيره من التصرفات ولأحكام هذا الفصل.‏ 

2-يرد البيع أو التنازل على جميع عناصر المتجر أو بعضها تبعاً لإرادة الطرفين,وإذا لم تحدد هذه العناصر,اقتصر البيع أو التنازل على الشعار وحق الاستئجار وحق التعامل مع الزبائن والتجهيزات الصناعية والأثاث.‏ 

3- إذا تناول البيع أو التنازل مجموع العناصر غير المادية للمتجر أو بعضها, خضع ذلك لأحكام هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة/59/- لايشمل البيع أو التنازل الحقوق الشخصية الناجمة عن استثمار المتجر والدفاتر التجارية.ما لم ينص العقد على ذلك صراحة.‏ 

المادة/60/- 1- إذا تناول البيع أو التنازل براءات اختراع أو نماذج أو رسوماً أو علامات تجارية أو غيرها من العناصر التي يخضع التنازل عنها إلى إجراءات خاصة,وجب القيام بتلك الإجراءات بالإضافة إلى ما نص عليه في هذا الفصل بصدد المتجر بمجمله.‏ 

المادة/61/- 1-يحدد المتعاقدان المدى الذي يمتنع فيه على البائع إنشاء متجر أو المساهمة بمتجر يكون من شأنه أن يزاحم المشتري,على أنه لابد من تحديد التزام البائع بهذا الصدد في المكان والزمان,وكل شرط يخلو من هذا التحديد يعتبر كأن لم يكن.‏ 

2- وإذا لم يحتو العقد على مثل هذا الشرط,فلا يحظر على البائع إنشاء متجر أو المساهمة فيه إلا بالقدر الذي يؤدي إلى تحويل زبائن المتجر المبيع.‏ 

المادة/62/- إن حق استئجار العقار المتخذ مقراً لمتجر والمنصوص عليه في المادة /43/ أعلاه ينتقل حكماً إلى من انتقل إليه المتجر المذكور وإن احتوى عقد الإيجار على نص مخالف,شريطة أن يفي بجميع الالتزامات الناجمة عن عقد الإيجار.‏ 

المادة/63/- 1- إن بيع المتجر أو التنازل عنه بأي صورة كانت يوجب تسجيله في سجل المتجر باسم كل من البائع أو المتنازل والمشتري أو المتنازل له.ويجب نشر خلاصة عن العقد أو التصرف الجاري على المتجر في صحيفة يومية تصدر في مكان التسجيل أو في العاصمة.‏ 

2- وتحتوي هذه الخلاصة على تاريخ العقد وبيان عن المتجر والثمن الإجمالي والثمن الإفرادي لعناصر المتجر في حال تعيينه واسم كل من المتعاقدين ونسبته وموطنه واتخاذه موطناً مختاراً في مكان سجل التجارة الذي سجل فيه المتجر.‏ 

3- ويتولى النشر أمين سجل التجارة على نفقة المشتري أو المتنازل له وذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ التصرف.‏ 

المادة/64/- 1- على المشتري أو المتنازل له أن يمتنع عن وفاء الثمن وإن اتفق على دفعه نقداً حتى انقضاء اليوم العاشر الذي يلي نشر الإعلان المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة وإلا كان وفاؤه الثمن غير نافذ حيال دائني البائع أو المتنازل.‏ 

2- وإذا تبلغ المشتري خلال المهلة المذكورة الحجز على الثمن لديه,حظر عليه وفاؤه حتى الفصل في مصير الحجز.‏ 

المادة/65/- 1- لكل من دائني البائع أو المتنازل وإن لم يكن حقه مستحق الأداء أن يطلب إلقاء الحجز الاحتياطي على الثمن لدى المشتري وتكون محاكم البداية في مكان سجل التجارة الذي يعود له المتجر مختصة لإلقاء الحجز بالإضافة إلى المحاكم المختصة وفقاً للقواعد العامة. وعلى الدائن في جميع الأحوال اختيار موطن له في مكان سجل التجارة المذكور.‏ 

2- وعلى المشتري في هذه الحالة إيداع الثمن دائرة التنفيذ في مكان تسجيل المتجر أو الحساب المصرفي الذي يحدده أمين سجل التجارة لذلك الغرض.‏ 

المادة/66/- لكل دائن سجّل تأميناً أو حجزاً على المتجر أن يطّلع,في سجل المتجر,على عقد البيع والحجوز الواردة على الثمن.فإذا لم يكفِ الثمن لوفاء الدائنين المذكورين,فلكل منهم أن يطلب بيع المتجر سواء لنفسه أو لحساب غيره لقاء ثمن يفوق الثمن المتعاقد عليه بما لايقل عن خمسه.‏ 

المادة/67/- 1- يقدم عرض الشراء المنوه عنه في المادة السابقة إلى أمين سجل المتجر الذي يقوم خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ تبلغه العرض بنشر خلاصة عن عقد البيع والزيادة المعروضة في صحيفة منتشرة في جميع المحافظات وذلك على نفقة العارض.‏ 

2- ولكل دائن وللمشتري خلال أربعة عشريوماً تلي نشر الخلاصة المذكورة,أن يتقدم بدوره بعرض مماثل مع زيادة لاتقل عن خمس العرض السابق.‏ 

3-ولاتقبل العروض المذكورة من أصحابها ما لم تقترن بإيداع شيك مصدق مسحوب على أحد المصارف العاملة داخل القطر لاتقل قيمته عن كامل الثمن المعروض,لدى دائرة التنفيذ المختصة.‏ 

4- عند انقضاء أربعة عشر يوماً على العرض الأخير,يقوم أمين سجل المتجر بإحالة ملكية المتجر إلى صاحب أعلى العروض.‏ 

المادة/68/- إذا لم يتفق الدائنون على توزيع الثمن بما يفي ديونهم,قام رئيس التنفيذ بتوزيعه عليهم وفقاً لأحكام القوانين النافذة.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الرابع : الضمان على المتجر‏ 

المادة/69/- يمكن تخصيص المتجر لوفاء دين بإنشاء حق تأمين عليه وفق الأحكام التالية:‏ 

1- إن تأمين المتجر يتناول العنوان التجاري والاتصال بالزبائن والشعار وحق الاستئجار والتجهيزات الصناعية والأثاث وبراءات الاختراع والعلامات التجارية والرسوم والنماذج الصناعية وغيرها من حقوق الملكية الفكرية (التجارية والصناعية والأدبية والفنية) المرتبطة بالمتجر أما البضائع فلا تكون محلاً إلا للرهن التجاري.‏ 

2- ولصاحب المتجر إنشاء حق رهن أو تأمين على أحد هذه العناصر بصورة إفرادية,وفق القوانين الخاصة المتعلقة بذلك.‏ 

3- أما إذا كان لإحدى تجهيزات المتجر أو أثاثه صفة العقار بالتخصيص وتم وضع إشارة التأمين على ذلك العقار أو رهنه فإن هذه الإشارة لاتتناول تجهيزات المتجر وأثاثه ما لم يشر لذلك في سجل المتجر.‏ 

4- و إذا لم يحدد المتعاقدان العناصر التي يتناولها التأمين فلا ينصب إلا على الشعار وحق الاستئجار والاتصال بالزبائن والتجهيزات الصناعية والأثاث.‏ 

5- وإذا اشتمل المتجر على فرعٍ أو أكثر فلا يشمله التأمين ما لم ينص على ذلك صراحة في عقد التأمين.‏ 

المادة/70/- 1- لايعتبر عقد التأمين نافذاً حتى بين المتعاقدين إلا من تاريخ تسجيله في سجل المتجر في مكان تسجيل المتجر.‏ 

2- وإذا تناول التأمين عناصر من المتجر يخضع تأمينها بصورة إفرادية إلى التسجيل في سجل خاص,وجب تسجيل التأمين في السجل المذكور.‏ 

3-وعلى الدائن الذي يسجل تأميناً على متجر أن يختار محل إقامة في مكان تسجيله يبلغ فيه جميع المعاملات المتعلقة بالتأمين و إلا جاز تبليغه عن طريق الإعلان في صحيفة تصدر في مكان التسجيل أو في العاصمة.‏ 

المادة/71/- 1- يتمتع الدائن صاحب التأمين بحق أفضلية وحق تتبع على المتجر أياً كان الخلف الذي انتقل إليه.‏ 

2- و إذا سجلت عدة إشارات تأمين على متجر واحد,فإن الأفضلية تكون تبعاً لإشارة التأمين الأسبق في التسجيل.‏ 

المادة/72/- 1- إذا نقل مقر المتجر,فعلى مالكه إبلاغ الدائنين أصحاب التأمين بمقره الجديد بموجب كتاب مضمون مع إشعار باستلام يوجه إليهم خلال خمسةعشر يوماً على الأكثر من تاريخ الانتقال و إلا جاز للقاضي إسقاط أجل الديون المضمونة بالتأمين.‏ 

2- وللدائنين أن يطلبوا إلى المحكمة المختصة إسقاط حق مدينيهم في الأجل,عملاً بأحكام المادة/273/ من القانون المدني,إذا كان نقل مقر المتجريضعف من ضمانتهم.‏ 

3- وعلى مالك المتجر تعديل عنوان مقرالمتجر في سجل المتجر,تحت طائلة المؤيدات الموضوعة لذلك في قانون التجارة.‏ 

المادة/73/- إن تسجيل التأمين على المتجر يُسقط حق صاحبه في أجل الديون المترتبة عليه في ذلك التاريخ ما لم يوافق الدائنون على خلاف ذلك.‏ 

المادة/74/- 1-إذا تقدم مؤجر العقار المتخذ مقراً للمتجر بطلب إخلاء مستأجره من المأجور,وجب على المؤجر إبلاغ طلبه إلى الدائنين أصحاب التأمين وإعلامه برقم الدعوى المقامة بهذا الشأن في حال وجودها مع تعيين المحكمة التي أقيمت لديها وموعد النظر فيها,ويتم هذا بكتاب مضمون مع إشعار باستلام يوجه إلى الدائنين المذكورين وفقاً لنص الفقرة الثالثة من المادة /70/ من هذا القانون ولكل من هؤلاء اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لحفظ حقوقه,سواء بأداء الالتزامات المترتبة على المستأجر خلال المهلة المحددة لذلك في قانون الإيجارات أو بالتدخل في الدعوى القائمة من المؤجر بهذا الصدد,ولايحكم بإخلاء المأجور إلا بعد تثبيت المحكمة من وقوع التبليغ المذكور.‏ 

2- وإذا اتفق المؤجر مع المستأجر على إخلاء المأجور,فلا يعتبر اتفاقهما نافذاً حيال الدائنين المذكورين في الفقرة السابقة إلا بعد تبليغهم إياه بالأسلوب نفسه لكي يحفظوا حقوقهم عملاً بالمواد من المادة /235/ إلى المادة /245/ من القانون المدني.‏ 

المادة/75/- 1- إذا لم يسدد صاحب المتجر الدين المؤمن عليه بتاريخ استحقاقه,كان للدائن صاحب التأمين مراجعة دائرة التنفيذ لاقتضاء حقه بطرح المتجر وبيعه بالمزاد العلني.‏ 

2-تراعى في إجراءات التنفيذ على المتجر أصول التنفيذ المنصوص عليها في المواد من 379 إلى 459 من قانون أصول المحاكمات وبما يتفق مع طبيعة المتجر كمنقول غير مادي.‏ 

3- يقع باطلاً كل شرط في عقد التأمين يجيز للدائن تملك المتجر أو التصرف به في حال عدم وفاء الدين الموثق بالتأمين إلا أن ذلك لايحول دون حق الدائن من شراء هذا المتجر وفق أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الخامس : التأمين على التجهيزات الصناعية‏ 

المادة/76/- 1- يمكن وضع إشارة التأمين على التجهيزات الصناعية والآلات المهنية ضماناً لوفاء دين إذا كانت قابلة للتمييز عن غيرها سواء بأوصافها الخاصة أو الأرقام أو العلامات المحفورة أوالمثبتة عليها.‏ 

2-لايتناول التأمين المركبات الآلية والسفن والطائرات الخاضعة لأحكام قانونها الخاص.‏ 

المادة/77/- إذا كانت التجهيزات من عناصرمتجر أمكن وضع إشارة التأمين عليها بصورة إفرادية ما لم يسبق شمولها بتأمين المتجر برمته,وإذا وضعت إشارة تأمين بعد ذلك على المتجر فلا تشمل التجهيزات التي سبق التأمين عليها بصورة إفرادية.‏ 

المادة/78/- يتم التأمين بسند خطي ثابت التاريخ ويبين فيه تحت طائلة البطلان مايلي:‏ 

1) أ- رقم تسجيل التأمين وتاريخه باليوم والساعة.‏ 

ب- بيان الوثائق المرفقة بالعقد.‏ 

ج- اسم المتعاقدين ونسبتهما وموطنهما المختار في مكان التسجيل.‏ 

د-وصف دقيق للأعيان المؤمن عليها بصورة تسمح بتمييزها واللوحة الموضوعة عليها عند الاقتضاء وبيان مكان الأعيان المذكورة وما إذا كانت مثبتة في مكانها أم لا.‏ 

ه - مقدارالدين الموثق بالتأمين وأجل استحقاقه ومعدل الفائدة المترتبة عليه ووصف السند المثبت له.‏ 

و- جميع المعلومات الأخرى المنتجة في هذا المضمار.‏ 

ويسلم أمين السجل كلا المتعاقدين شهادة بتسجيل التأمين بناءً على طلبهما,كما يعطى أي شخص بناءً على طلبه بياناً بالتأمين المذكور أوبانتفائه.‏ 

2)- لايعتبر التأمين نافذاً حتى بين المتعاقدين إذا لم يتم تسجيله:‏ 

أ- في سجل المتجر إذا كانت العين المؤمن عليها من عناصره.‏ 

ب- في فهرس أبجدي خاص ينظم حسب أسماء مالكي الأعيان المؤمن عليها لدى أمانة سجل التجارة التي تقع تلك الأعيان في دائرتها إذا لم تكن من عناصر أحد المتاجر.‏ 

وتسري القاعدة نفسها على أي تعديل أو انتقال يتناول حق التأمين.‏ 

ج- أما إذا حررت أسناد تجارية بالدين الموثق بالتأمين,فلا يستفيد حملتها من التأمين ما لم تذكر هذه الأسناد تفصيلاً في سند تسجيل التأمين,وفي هذه الحالة,ينتقل التأمين حكماً إلى حملة الأسناد المذكورة. وإذا تعددت تلك الأسناد,اعتبرالتنفيذ على العين بموجب إحداها واقعاً لصالح جميع حملة الأسناد كل بنسبة قيمة دينه من القيمة الإجمالية للأسناد المذكورة.‏ 

المادة/79/- 1-تسري على تأمين العين المتعلقة بمتجر,أحكام التأمين على المتجر وحجزه باستثناء ما ورد في المادة /73/ من هذا القانون.أما إذا لم تكن العين جزءاً من متجر,فلا يسري عليها من أحكام المتجر إلا ما تعلق منها بتسجيل التأمين وأفضلية الدائنين.‏ 

2-على أن الدائن لايتمتع بحق التتبع حيال الغيرإلا إذا ثبتت على إحدى القطع الأساسية للعين المؤمن عليها وفي مكان بارز منها لوحة تبين بوضوح مكان تسجيل التأمين ورقمه وتاريخه.‏ 

وتوضع اللوحة المذكورة بمعرفة أمين السجل في مكان وجود العين ويشار إلى ذلك في صحيفة تسجيل التأمين .وليس لمالك العين الذي عقد التأمين أن يعارض في ذلك أو يرفع اللوحة بعد وضعها أو يتلفها أو يغطيها أو يزيل معالمها بأي شكل كان,قبل انقضاء التأمين أو ترقينه.ولكل من الدائن وأمين السجل,في أي وقت شاء,أن يتأكد من استمرار وجود العين في حيازة المالك الذي عقد التأمين أو خلفه واستمرار وجود اللوحة المثبتة عليها.‏ 

3- أما حق الأفضلية,فلا يتمتع به الدائن إلا لمدة خمس سنوات قابلة للتجديد,وبانقضاء الفترة المذكورة ينقضي التأمين حكماً ويلتزم أمين السجل بترقينه ما لم يتبلغ حجز العين أو وضع إشارة دعوى الدائن عليها أو يطلب المالك تجديد التأمين ويضمن التأمين علاوة عن الدين, وفاء فوائد سنتين.‏ 

المادة/80/- إذا أراد مالك العين بيعها فعليه الحصول على موافقة الدائن أو إجازة قاضي الأمورالمستعجلة بعد دعوة الدائن أصولاً,وفي هذه الحالة,ينتقل التأمين إلى الخلف شريطة تسجيل هذا الاتفاق وفق أحكام المادة /78/ أعلاه ووضع اللوحة المنوه عنها في المادة /79/ الفقرة/2/.‏ 

المادة/81/- يتم ترقين التأمين بناءً على طلب الدائن صاحب حق التأمين بموجب طلب يقدم إلى أمين سجل التجارة أوبموجب سند رسمي كما يتم بمقتضى حكم قضائي قابل للتنفيذ.‏ 

المادة/82/- 1- يعاقب بعقوبة إساءة الائتمان مالك العين المؤمن عليها أو حائزها الذي يقدم على إتلافها أو اختلاسها أو إخفائها أو تشويهها أوتغيير معالمها أو رفع اللوحة المثبتة عليها عملاً بالمادة /79/ الفقرة/2/ أعلاه.وتتناول العقوبة الشروع في الأعمال المذكورة.‏ 

2- يعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها من يقوم بأعمال التدليس التي تهدف إلى حرمان الدائن من حقوقه المستمدة من التأمين على العين المذكورة.‏ 

المادة/83/- إذا تلفت العين وكان مؤمناً عليها من الخطر الذي أدى لتلفها,حل التعويض المستحق لمالكها على شركة التأمين محل العين المذكورة.‏ 

المادة/84/- للدائن أن يتنازل عن حقه وعن التأمين الموثق له وفق أحكام حوالة الحق,ولاينفذ هذا التنازل حتى بين الطرفين إلا بتسجيله على الوجه المبين في المادة /78/ الفقرة /2/ أعلاه.‏ 

المادة/85/- 1-إن حق الأفضلية المقرر للدائن يكون مقدماً في الرتبة على أي دين آخر سوى الديون الموثقة بالامتيازات التالية:‏ 

أ- امتياز المصروفات القضائية.‏ 

ب- امتياز المبالغ المستحقة للخزانة أياً كان مصدرها أونوعها.‏ 

ج- امتياز حفظ العين.‏ 

2- أما الدائنون الذين يتمتعون بامتياز آخر ,فلهم قيد امتيازهم لحفظ مرتبتهم,وفي هذه الحالة تحدد رتبتهم بالنسبة للدائن صاحب التأمين تبعاً لأسبقية التسجيل.‏ 

الفصل السادس : الحجز على المتجر‏ 

المادة/86/- يخضع الحجز الاحتياطي على المتجر إلى أحكام المواد من /312/ إلى‏ 

/322/ من قانون أصول المحاكمات. أما الحجز التنفيذي فيخضع إلى أحكام التنفيذ على العقار المحددة في المواد /379/ إلى /459/ من القانون المذكور.‏ 

المادة/87/- ينفذ الحجز على المتجر بتسجيله في سجل المتجر ويبلغ المدين إخطاراً يتضمن:‏ 

1- بيان نوع السند التنفيذي وتاريخه ومقدار الدين المطلوب.‏ 

2- وصف المتجر وموقعه ورقم تسجيله.‏ 

3- تعيين موطن مختار للدائن الذي يباشر الإجراءات في المكان الذي فيه مقر دائرة التنفيذ.‏ 

4- إعذار المدين بأنه إذا لم يدفع الدين خلال خمسة أيام يباع المتجر جبراً.‏ 

المادة/88/- 1-يشتمل محضر وضع اليد المنوه عنه في المادة 381/2 من قانون أصول المحاكمات على وصف المتجر وعناصره وموضوع فعاليته وموقعه ورقم تسجيله وقيمته المقدرة وبيان ما إذا كان المدين يستثمره بنفسه أو أن فيه شاغلاً آخر وفي هذه الحالة بيان اسم شاغله ومستنده في ذلك.‏ 

2- يخول الحارس القضائي المنوه عنه في المادة 383 من قانون الأصول إدارة المتجر وإيداع غلته في صندوق دائرة التنفيذ.‏ 

المادة/89/- 1- إذا تناول الحجز متجراً مع فروعه أوعدة متاجر بآن واحد,جاز للمدين أن يطلب بطريق الاعتراض على قائمة شروط البيع وقف إجراءات التنفيذ على واحد أو أكثر من المتاجر أو الفروع المذكورة في الإخطار إذا أثبت أن قيمة المتجر أو الفرع الذي تظل الإجراءات مستمرة بالنسبة له تكفي لوفاء حقوق الدائنين الحاجزين وجميع الدائنين الذين كانوا طرفاً فيها, ويعين القرار الصادر بهذا الصدد المتاجر أو الفروع أو العناصرالتي أوقفت الإجراءات مؤقتاً بالنسبة لها.‏ 

2- وللمدين أن يطلب قصر الإجراءات على عناصر المتجر المادية أو بعضها إذا أثبتت أن قيمتها تفي بحقوق الدائنين المذكورين.‏ 

المادة/90/- يلصق الإعلان المنوه عنه في الفقرة أ من المادة 400 من قانون أصول المحاكمات على الباب الرئيسي للمتجر وفروعه عند الاقتضاء.‏ 

المادة/91/- إذا تم التنفيذ بصورة إفرادية على أحد عناصر المتجر غير البضائع,وجب إبلاغ الحجز إلى الدائنين أصحاب التأمين,ولكل من المدين والدائنين المذكورين أن يطلبوا التنفيذ على المتجر بمجمله,إذا كان من شأن التنفيذ على العنصر المذكور إنقاص قيمة المتجر نقصاً كبيراً أو تهديد كيانه.ويقدم الطلب المذكور,إذا كان صادراً عن المدين, خلال عشرة أيام من إخطاره وإذا كان صادراً عن الدائنين أصحاب التأمين,خلال عشرة أيام من تبليغهم الحجز.‏ 

وإذا وجد رئيس التنفيذ أن الطلب جدير بالقبول قرر وقف التنفيذ عن العنصر المحجوز منفرداً والتنفيذ على المتجر بمجمله.‏ 

ˆ الفصل السابع : تقديم المتجر حصة في شركة‏ 

المادة/92/- 1- إن تقديم المتجر حصة في شركة قائمة أو قيد التأسيس يجب تسجيله ونشره على الوجه المبين في المادة /63/ أعلاه.‏ 

ويستعاض عن المواطن المنوه به في الفقرة /2/ من تلك المادة ببيان مكان تسجيل المتجر في سجل المتجر ورقمه.‏ 

2- ولكل من دائني صاحب المتجر غير الحائزين على حق التأمين,أن يقيد دينه لدى أمين السجل المذكور مع بيان قيمة الدين وسببه واتخاذ موطن مختار له في مكان التسجيل,وذلك خلال عشرة أيام من إجراء النشر المنصوص عليه في المادة /63/ أعلاه.‏ 

3- ولشركاء صاحب المتجر خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من انقضاء المهلة المحددة لقيد الديون,أن يطلبوا إبطال الشركة أو فسخها,فإذا لم يقض بالبطلان أو الفسخ,كانت الشركة مسؤولة بالتضامن مع صاحب المتجر عن وفاء الديون المقيدة على الوجه المذكور.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثامن : إيجارالمتجر‏ 

المادة/93/ إيجار المتجر عقد يتولى المستأجر بموجبه استثمار المتجر لحسابه الشخصي لقاء بدل متفق عليه يسدده لصاحب المتجر دون أن يلزم المؤجر بالتزامات المستأجر أو يكتسب حقوقه على الغير.‏ 

المادة/94/- 1- يجب على المستثمر المستأجر تسجيل عقد إيجار المتجر في سجل المتجر ونشر خلاصة عنه في صحيفة يومية تصدر في مقر المتجر وفروعه, وذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ العقد.‏ 

2- وتحتوي هذه الخلاصة على تاريخ العقد وبيان المتجر واسم كل من المتعاقدين ونسبته وموطنه واتخاذه موطناً مختاراً في مكان سجل المتجر الذي سجل فيه المتجر.‏ 

3- ولكل من دائني المؤجر, وإن لم يكن حقه مستحق الأداء, أن يطلب خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من إتمام الإجراءات المذكورة الحكم بسقوط أجل الدين إذا أثبتت أن إيجار المتجر يهدد وفاء دينه.‏ 

المادة/95/- 1-يجب على المستثمر أيضاً تسجيل انتهاء الإيجار ونشر خلاصة عنه على الوجه المبين في الفقرة/1/ من المادة /94/ أعلاه.‏ 

2- ولكل من دائني المستأجر أن يطلب الحكم بسقوط أجل دينه وذلك في المهلة المحددة في الفقرة/3/ من المادة /94/ وبالشروط المبينة فيها.‏ 

المادة/96/- يبقى المؤجر والمستأجر حتى انقضاء المهلة المذكورة في الفقرة 3 من المادة /94/ والفقرة 1 من المادة /95/ مسؤولين بالتضامن عن الالتزامات الناشئة عن استثمار المتجر سواء قام بهذا الاستثمار المؤجر أو المستأجر بحسب الحال.‏ 

المادة/97/- يكتسب مستأجر المتجر صفة التاجر ويخضع إلى جميع ما يترتب على ذلك من أحكام والتزامات.‏ 

أما المؤجر ,فتزول عنه هذه الصفة فيما يتعلق باستثمار المتجر المؤجر ولكن يبقى المتجر مسجلاً على اسمه في سجل المتجر.‏ 

المادة/98/- على المستأجر المستثمر أن يذكر صفته هذه في كل الوثائق المبينة في هذا القانون والتي تصدر عنه بصدد استثمار المتجر المؤجر مع بيان مكان تسجيله ورقمه وذلك تحت طائلة المؤيدات المنصوص عليها في المادة /38/ من هذا القانون.‏ 

ˆ الفصل التاسع : الإيجار مع الوعد بالبيع‏ 

المادة/99/- الإيجار مع الوعد بالبيع عقد يقوم فيه شخص بإيجار تجهيزات صناعية أو آلات مهنية مع وعد المستأجر بيعه إياها عند انتهاء الإيجار مقابل ثمن محدد بتاريخ الإيجار يؤخذ فيه بعين الاعتبار ولو بصورة جزئية, الأجور المدفوعة.‏ 

ويعتبر احتراف العمل المذكور عملاً تجارياً ويخضع لأحكام هذا الفصل.‏ 

المادة/100/- للمؤجر أن يشهر ملكيته للتجهيزات والآلات المؤجرة على الوجه المبين في هذا القانون وذلك في سجل المتجر إذا كانت الأشياء المأجورة من عناصره أو في السجل المنوه عنه في الفقرة /2/ من المادة /78/ أعلاه في الحالات الأخرى. ويشكل هذا الشهر قرينة على ملكية المؤجر للأعيان المذكورة يحتج بها حيال كل من المستأجر والغير أسوة بالقرينة المستمدة لصاحب المتجر من تسجيل المتجر وعناصره.‏ 

ويقوم أمين سجل التجارة بتسليم المؤجر شهادة بملكية المأجور كما يقوم بتسليم الغير بياناً بها.‏ 

المادة/101/- إذا نص العقد على احتفاظ المؤجر على سبيل التعويض بأجورالمدة المتبقية من الإيجار في حال عدم وفاء المستأجر بالتزاماته روعي هذا الشرط دون إعمال أحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة /225/ من القانون المدني.‏ 

المادة/102/- يتم ترقين ملكية المؤجر للتجهيزات والآلات المشهرة على الوجه المذكور وفق أحكام المادة /81/ أعلاه.‏ 

المادة/103/- إذا تلفت التجهيزات والآلات المؤجرة وكان مؤمناً عليها من الخطر الذي أدى لتلفها,استحق المستأجر جزءاً من التعويض المترتب لمالكها,بنسبة ما سدده من الأجور من أصل الثمن الإجمالي ما لم ينص عقد القرض التأجيري على خلاف ذلك.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الكتاب الثاني

العقود التجارية بوجه عام وبعض العقود التجارية بوجه خاص‏ 

الباب الأول : احكام عامة‏ 

المادة 104: لا يخضع اثبات العقود التجارية مبدئياً, للقواعد الحصرية الموضوعة للعقود المدنية, فيجوز اثبات العقود المشار اليها بجميع طرق الاثبات التي يرى القاضي وجوب قبولها بحسب العرف او الظروف, مع الاحتفاظ بالاستثناءات الواردة في الاحكام القانونية الخاصة.‏ 

المادة 105: 1- في المواد التجارية يجوز اثبات تاريخ السند العادي بالنسبة الى الغير بجميع طرق الاثبات.‏ 

2- ان تاريخ الاسناد القابلة للتداول وتاريخ تظهيرها يعدان صحيحين الى ان يثبت العكس.‏ 

المادة 106: في المواد التجارية يجوز ان يتم الاعذار بانذار رسمي او بارسال برقية او تلكس او فاكس او رسالة عادية او مضمونة او بطاقة بريدية, ويجوز ان يتم شفوياً او بالهاتف او بأي وسيلة اتصال اخرى مع اثبات توجيهه وفق احكام الاثبات في المواد التجارية.‏ 

المادة 107: في المواد التجارية لا يجوز للقاضي ان يخفض التعويض الانفاقي ولو اثبت المدين ان تقديره كان مبالغاً فيه او ان الالتزام الاصلي قد نفد في جزء منه, وللقاضي ان يعفي المدين من اداء التعويض اذا ثبت عدم اصابة الدائن بأي ضرر.‏ 

المادة 108: في المواد التجارية وفي حال عدم النص على معدل الفائدة, يحدد هذا المعدل في ضوء العرف او تعرفة المهنة, وتسري الفائدة من تاريخ استحقاقها ما لم يحدد العرف موعداً اخر.‏ 

المادة 109: 1- تعتبر كفالة الدين التجاري عملاً تجارياً.‏ 

2- لا تثبت الكفالة التجارية الا بالكتابة.‏ 

المادة 110: 1- ان المدينين معاً في التزام تجاري يعدون متضامنين في هذا الالتزام.‏ 

2- وتطبق هذه القرينة على كفلاء الدين التجاري.‏ 

المادة 111: يعتمد في اثبات الثمن العادل والثمن الدارج على اسعار البورصة والتسعيرات ما لم يوجد اتفاق مخالف.‏ 

المادة 112: يعد مأجوراً كل التزام تجاري يقصد به القيام بعمل او خدمة ما لم يتفق الفريقان على خلافه, ويعين هذا الأجر باتفاق الفريقين والا فبحسب تعرفة المهنة او العرف, فاذا انتفيا قدره القاضي تبعاً للجهد المبذول والمصلحة المتحققة للفريق الاخر.‏ 

المادة 113: 1- لا يجوز للمحكمة في المواد التجارية ان تمنح مهلاً للوفاء الا في ظروف استثنائىة للغاية.‏ 

2- في العقود التي ترتب التزامات متقابلة اذا لم يف احد الطرفين بالتزامه وطلب الاخر التنفيذ العيني جاز له العدول عنه الى طلب فسخ العقد, اما اذا طلب فسخ العقد فله العدول عنه الى طلب التنفيذ ما دام ذلك ممكناً ولا يقبل من المدين تنفيذ الالتزام بعد مطالبة الدائن بالفسخ ما دام متمسكاً بذلك.‏ 

المادة 114: ان عدم تنفيذ الالتزامات في العقود ذات التنفيذ المتتابع او المستمر يخول الطرف الذي وفي التزامه, طلب فسخ العقد فيما يختص بجميع الالتزامات التي لم تنفذ, ولا يحول ذلك دون حقه في المطالبة بالتعويض.‏ 

المادة 115: 1- في المواد التجارية يسقط بالتقادم حق الادعاء بمرور عشر سنوات ان لم يعين اجل اقصر.‏ 

2- ويسقط بالتقادم حق الاستفادة من الاحكام المكتسبة قوة القضية بمرور عشر سنوات.‏ 

المادة 116: 1- ان عقود البيع والقرض والتأمين وجميع العقود التي لم تحدد قواعدها في هذا القانون تخضع للقانون المدني بما يتوافق واحكام العرف.‏ 

2- ان عمليات البورصة سواء أكانت على اوراق مالية ام على بضائع, تخضع للقواعد المختصة بأنواع العقود المختلفة التي تتخذ شكلها او تتصف بها, وللانظمة الخاصة بالبورصات التجارية.‏ 

3- ان العقود المختصة بالتجارة البحرية التي لم تحدد قواعدها في قانونها الخاص او الاعراف البحرية تخضع لاحكام هذا القانون.‏ 

الباب الثاني : الرهن التجاري‏ 

المادة 117: الرهن التجاري الخاضع للقواعد المحددة فيما يلي يؤمن بموجبه الدين التجاري.‏ 

المادة 118: جميع القيم المنقولة المبينة في المادة 407 يمكن تخصيصها لوفاء دين.‏ 

المادة 119: 1- فيما خلا القيود التالية يثبت الرهن بجميع طرق الاثبات التي ترى المحكمة وجوب قبولها.‏ 

2- يجري رهن السند الاسمي بمعاملة انتقال على سبيل التأمين تسجل في سجلات المحل الذي اصدر السند وعلى السند نفسه.‏ 

3- اما السند المحرر بصيغة الامر فيتم رهنه بتظهيره على سبيل التأمين كأن يذكر فيه عبارة (القيمة ضماناً, او القيمة تأميناً او اي عبارة تؤدي ذلك المعنى).‏ 

4- اما غير ذلك من الديون التجارية المترتبة لشخص معين, فيتم رهنها بتبليغ ذلك الى المدين او بقبوله به بسند ثابت التاريخ ما لم ينص القانون على خلافه.‏ 

المادة 120: 1- ان رهن العين المادية لا ينتج اثره اذا بقيت العين في حيازة المدين بحيث تظهر للغير وكأنها لم تزل جزءاً من ذمة المدين المالية انما لابد من تسليمها الى الدائن او الى شخص يحوزها لحسابه.‏ 

2- يقوم مقام تسليم العين المرهونة تسليم مفاتيح مكان مقفل يحتوي عليها ولا يحمل لوحة باسم المدين او تسليم سند يفيد حيازة العين وفق العرف التجاري.‏ 

3- اذا كانت العين في حيازة الدائن قبل رهنها لسبب اخر اعتبر حائزاً لها كدائن مرتهن بمجرد ابرام عقد الرهن.‏ 

4- اما اذا كانت في حيازة الغير فيعتبر حائزا ًلها لحساب الدائن المرتهن فور ابلاغه رهنها.‏ 

المادة 121: يجب على الدائن المرتهن ان يسلم الى المدين عند الطلب سند ايصال يبين فيه ماهية الاشياء المسلمة رهناً ونوعها ومقدارها ووزنها وجميع علاماتها المميزة.‏ 

المادة 122: إن الرهن الصادر عن مالك رقبة المرهون المثقل بحق انتفاع يشمل الملكية بكاملها اذا استمر الرهن حتى انقضاء حق الانتفاع.‏ 

المادة 123: اذا كان المرهون في حيازة الغير الذي وافق على حيازته لحساب الدائن دون تحفظ, فيعتبر ذلك الغير متنازلاً حيال الدائن عن التمسك بحبس المرهون لسبب سابق لتاريخ موافقته.‏ 

المادة 124: يشمل الرهن التعويض المترتب لقاء تأمين المرهون من الاخطار او الاسناد المستحقة للمدين عوضاً عن المرهون وكل مبلغ اخر يحل حلولاً عينياً محل المرهون او جزء منه.‏ 

المادة 125: 1- اذا كان الرهن قائماً على اشياء او اسناد مثلية فعقد الرهن يظل قائماً وان ابدلت هذه الاشياء او الاسناد بأشياء او اسناد من النوع نفسه.‏ 

2- واذا كانت هذه الاشياء او الاسناد غير مثلية او غير معينة بذاتها فللمدين ان يبدلها بغيرها اذا لحظ عقد الرهن ذلك او اذا وافق الدائن على تبديلها.‏ 

المادة 126: 1- يجب على الدائن ان يستعمل لحساب المدين جميع الحقوق الملازمة للأشياء او الاسناد المسلمة اليه على سبيل الرهن.‏ 

2- واذا كان ما تسلمه اسناد اعتماد مالي تخول حاملها حق الخيار وجب على المدين الذي يريد استعمال حقه في الخيار ان يؤدي الى الدائن حق الخيار وجب على المدين الذي يريد استعمال حقه في الخيار ان يؤدي الى الدائن الاموال اللازمة قبل حلول الاجل المعين للخيار بيومين على الاقل.‏ 

المادة 127: اذا كان الشيء المرهون اسناداً, لم يدفع ثمنها بكامله فعلى المدين اذا دعي لوفاء الرصيد المستحق عليه, ان يؤديه الى الدائن قبل الاستحقاق بيومين على الاقل والا جاز للدائن المرتهن ان يعمد الى بيع الاسناد وفقاً لاحكام المادة اللاحقة.‏ 

المادة 128: 1- عند عدم الدفع في الاستحقاق يحق للدائن ان يراجع دائرة التنفيذ ويطلب اخطار مدينه او الغير مقدم المال المرهون ان وجد, وبعد مرور ثمانية ايام على وقوع التبليغ يقوم رئيس التنفيذ ببيع الاشياء المرهونة بالمزاد العلني ويستوفي الدائن دينه من الثمن بطريق الامتياز.‏ 

2- ويعد باطلاً كل نص في عقد الرهن يجيز للدائن ان يتملك المرهون او ان يتصرف به بدون الاجراءات المبينة آنفاً.‏ 

الباب الثالث : عقد النقل‏ 

ˆ الفصل الأول : أحكام عامة‏ 

المادة 129: عقد النقل: يلتزم بموجبه الناقل بأن يؤمن انتقال شخص او شيء من مكان الى مكان اخر مقابل اجر.‏ 

المادة 130: اذا تولى الناقل كامل عملية النقل بنفسه يخضع لالتزامات المقاول, اما اذا التزم بايصال الشخص او الشيء الى المكان المقصود على ان يعهد الى الغير بتنفيذ عملية النقل كلياً او جزئياً اضحى وكيلاً بالعمولة للنقل.‏ 

المادة 131: لا يعلق انعقاد العقد على تسليم الناقل الشيء المعد للنقل ما لم يتفق الفريقان على ذلك صراحة او ضمناً.‏ 

المادة 132: تسري احكام الفصلين التاليين على كل من الناقل ووكيل العمولة للنقل ما لم ينص على خلافه.‏ 

المادة 133: يعتبر باطلاً كل شرط في عقد النقل يستهدف بصورة مباشرة او غير مباشرة مخالفة احكام المواد 143 و144 الفقرة ا و146 الفقرة 2 و151 من هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة 134: لا يلتزم المرسل اليه او الشخص المنقول بالالتزامات الناجمة عن عقد النقل اذا لم يكن طرفاً فيه ما لم يقبل بذلك صراحة او ضمناً.‏ 

المادة 135: للمرسل اليه او الشخص المنقول حق مباشر حيال الناقل لمطالبته بجميع الالتزامات المترتبة عليه بموجب عقد النقل.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثاني : نقل الأشياء‏ 

المادة 136: يجوز تثبيت عقد النقل بسند قابل للتظهير يخضع لأحكام المادة 405 من هذا القانون ويكتسب فيه الحامل جميع حقوق المرسل اليه ويلتزم بالالتزامات المترتبة عليه بموجب هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة 137: 1- على المرسل ان يبين للناقل بوضوح اسم المرسل اليه وعنوانه ومكان التسليم ونوع البضاعة الواجب نقلها ومقدارها معيناً بالعدد او الوزن او الحجم.‏ 

2- يكون المرسل مسؤولاً حيال الناقل والغير عن الاضرار الناجمة عن انتفاء هذه البيانات او نقصها او عدم صحتها.‏ 

3- اذا احتوت الطرود على اشياء ثمينة فلا يسأل الناقل عنها بموجب هذا القانون ما لم يعلمه المرسل بوجودها وقيمتها او يتم اثبات سوء نية الناقل.‏ 

المادة 138: 1- على المرسل دفع اجرة النقل والنفقات المترتبة عن البضاعة المنقولة.‏ 

2- اذا اشترط دفع الاجرة عند الوصول فيكون المرسل اليه الذي قبل البضاعة او اقر عقد النقل مسؤولاً عن وفاء الاجرة بالتضامن مع المرسل.‏ 

المادة 139: 1- للمرسل تغيير اسم المرسل اليه وله استرداد البضاعة من الناقل ما دامت في حيازته على ان يدفع له اجرة النقل عن المسافة المقطوعة ويعوضه ما انفقه على البضاعة وما لحق به من ضرر نتيجة استردادها.‏ 

2- ينتقل هذا الحق الى المرسل اليه اذا تسلم سند النقل.‏ 

3- ليس للمرسل مباشرة هذا الحق اذا تسلم سند النقل وتعذر عليه ابرازه او اذا وصلت البضاعة الى المكان المقصود وطلب المرسل اليه تسلمها, او اخطر بالحضور لتسلمها.‏ 

المادة 140: 1- اذا اقتضت طبيعة البضاعة تغليفها او حزمها, وجب على المرسل القيام بذلك بما يحفظها من الضياع او التعيب ويحول دون الحاق الضرر بالاشخاص او المعدات او البضائع الاخرى المنقولة.‏ 

2- ويكون المرسل مسؤولاً عن الاضرار الناجمة عن سوء التغليف او الحزم او انتفائهما, على ان هذه المسؤولية تقع على عاتق الناقل اذا قبل بنقل البضاعة وهو عالم بسوء تغليفها او حزمها او انتفائهما.‏ 

المادة 141 - 1- على الناقل فور وصول البضاعة اعلام المرسل اليه بوصولها وبمكان وجودها.‏ 

2- اذا أوجب سند النقل اشعار شخص آخر, فعلى الناقل إعلامه بالموعد نفسه.‏ 

المادة 142- 1- اذا وفى الناقل التزامه المبين في المادة السابقة ولم يحضر من يستلم البضاعة أو رفض المرسل اليه تسلمها, وجب على الناقل اعلام المرسل وانتظار تعليماته مالم يكن مزوداً بتعليمات مسبقة.‏ 

2- اذا كانت البضاعة قابلة للتلف أو تعذر الاستحصال على تعليمات المرسل خلال مدة معقولة, جاز للناقل مراجعة قاضي الأمور المستعجلة لايداع البضاعة لدى الغير أو تعيين حارس قضائي عليها أو بيعها بالمزاد العلني لاستيفاء أجرة النقل والنفقات المصروفة على البضاعة.‏ 

3- اذا نشب خلاف حول حالة البضاعة أو كيفية تنفيذ عقد النقل, جرت معاينتها والخبرة عليها عند الاقتضاء امام المرجع نفسه, وللقاضي أن يدعو لحضور المعاينة والخبرة بالاضافة الى الخصوم, كل من يثبت له علاقة بعقد النقل وذلك بالبرق أو الهاتف أو البريد أو أي وسيلة اتصال معتمدة أصولاً, على نفقة المدعي ودون أن تخضع هذه الدعوة لأصول التبليغ المحددة في قانون أصول المحاكمات فإذا لبى هؤلاء الدعوة جاز لهم التدخل في الدعوى حفاظاً لحقوقهم.‏ 

المادة 143 - 1 - يكون الناقل مسؤولاً منذ تسلمه البضاعة عن هلاكها أو تعيبها أو فقدها أو التأخير في تسليمها مالم يثبت القوة القاهرة أو العيب الخاص في البضاعة أو خطأ المرسل أو المرسل إليه.‏ 

2- أما اذا أبدى الناقل عند تسلم البضاعة تحفظاً خطياً دقيقاً ومعللاً حول تعيب البضاعة أو سوء تغليفها أو حزمها أو نقصها فعلى صاحب البضاعة عندئذ اثبات تسبب الناقل بالضرر.‏ 

المادة 144- 1- اذا تولى عدة ناقلين تباعاً تنفيذ عقد النقل الواحد كان الناقل الأول والناقل الأخير مسؤولين بالتضامن حيال المرسل والمرسل اليه عن تنفيذ عقد النقل برمته, كما لو تولاه كل منهما على انفراد.‏ 

2- أما غيرهما من الناقلين, فلا يسأل كل منهم حيال المرسل والمرسل اليه إلا عن مرحلة التي تولى تنفيذها.‏ 

3- اذا تعذر تحديد المرحلة التي وقع الضرر خلالها, كان للناقل الذي قام بتعويض الضرر حق الرجوع على كل واحد من الناقلين الاخرين بنسبة طول مرحلة من كامل مسافة النقل فإذا كان أحمد الناقلين المذكورين معسراً وزعت حصته على الناقلين الآخرين بالنسبة ذاتها.‏ 

المادة 145 - 1- اذا كانت البضاعة تفقد بطبيعتها جزءاً من قدرها لمجرد نقلها, فلا يسأل الناقل إلا عن النقص الذي يفوق النسبة التي يقضي بها العرف مالم يثبت أن النقص نجم بالفعل عن سبب آخر.‏ 

2- اذا كانت البضاعة المنقولة بمقتضى سند نقل واحد مجزأة لعدة أجزاء أو طرود حسبت نسبة التسامح في النقص لكل جزء أو طرد على انفراد إذا حدد قدره عند الارسال بصورة مستقلة في سند النقل أو اذا أمكن تحديده بطريقة اخرى.‏ 

المادة 146- 1- يعتبر باطلاً كل شرط يتضمن إبراء الناقل كلياً من المسؤولية عن هلاك البضاعة أو فقدها أو تعيبها أو تأخير تسليمها أو تحويل عبء الاثبات عنه أو مخالفة قواعد الاختصاص.‏ 

2- يعتبر باطلاً كل شرط يحيل الى الناقل تعويض التأمين عن البضاعة.‏ 

3- يجوز للناقل تحديد مسؤوليته بموجب شرط خطي صريح في اتفاقه مع المرسل عن الأضرار المذكورة مالم تكن ناجمة عن غش أو خطأ جسيم صادر عنه أو عن تابعيه ومالم يؤد التحديد الى انقاص التعويض بنسبة كبيرة, واذا صدر الشرط المذكور عن وكيل بالعمولة للنقل, فلا يشمل هذا الشرط الغش أو الخطأ الجسيم الصادر عنه أو عن الناقل أو تابعيهما.‏ 

المادة- 147- 1- اذا هلكت البضاعة جزئياً أو تعيبت, وجب على المرسل أو المرسل اليه أو أي شخص يتصرف لحسابهما أن يوجه للناقل خلال أيام العمل الثلاثة التي تلي تسلمها, تحفظات خطية بهذا الصدد, فإذا لم يفعل اعتبر انه تسلم البضاعة سليمة مالم يثبت هلاكها أو تعيبها بجميع وسائل الاثبات.‏ 

2- تقوم مراجعة القضاء لمعاينة البضاعة أو اجراء الخبرة عليها مقام توجيه التحفظات المذكورة.‏ 

المادة 148- للناقل امتياز على الاشياء المنقولة لاستيفاء أجرة النقل وتفرعاتها وما أنفقه على البضاعة وله ايضا الحق في حبسها.‏ 

المادة 149- 1- تسقط بالتقادم الدعاوى الناجمة عن عقد النقل بانقضاء سنة على الموعد الذي كان يجب فيه تسليم البضاعة في حال عدم تسليمها, أو على موعد تسليمها أو عرض تسليمها أصولاً في الحالات الاخرى.‏ 

2- ويسقط حق رجوع الضامن أو الوكيل بالعمولة على الناقل أو رجوع أحد الناقلين على ناقل آخر بانقضاء شهر على دفعه التعويض اذا تم رضائياً, أو على الادعاء عليه رسمياً مالم تكن مدة التقادم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة لم تكتمل بعد.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثالث : نقل الاشخاص‏ 

المادة - 150- يكون الناقل مسؤولا منذ نقله المسافر على عهدته عما يلحق به من أضرار جسدية أو مادية بما فيها تلك الناجمة عن سوء تنفيذ النقل أو تأخير ايصال المسافر الى المكان المقصود مالم يثبت الناقل القوة القاهرة أو خطأ المسافر.‏ 

المادة 151- يعتبر باطلاً كل شرط يتضمن إبراء الناقل كلياً أو جزئياً من المسؤولية عن الأضرار الجسدية التي تلحق بالمسافر أو تحويل عبء الاثبات عنه أو مخالفة قواعد الاختصاص ويجوز للناقل بموجب شرط خطي صريح في اتفاقه مع المسافر تحديد مسؤوليته عن الأضرار المادية أو التأخير مالم تكن ناجمة عن غش أو خطأ جسيم صادر عنه أو عن تابعيه, ومالم يؤد التحديد الى انقاص التعويض بنسبة كبيرة واذا صدر الشرط المذكور عن وكيل بالعمولة للنقل, فإنه لايشمل الغش أو الخطأ الجسيم الصادر عنه أو عن الناقل أو عن تابعيهما.‏ 

المادة 152- 1- يخضع نقل الأمتعة المسلمة للناقل الى احكام الفصل السابق.‏ 

2- أما الامتعة التي يحملها المسافر بيده, فلا يسأل الناقل عنها مالم يثبت المسافر تسبب الناقل في هلاكها أو تعيبها.‏ 

المادة 153- 1- تسقط بالتقادم الدعاوى الناجمة عن عقد النقل بانقضاء سنتين على الحادث الذي أسست عليه الدعوى.‏ 

2- ويسقط حق رجوع الضامن أو الوكيل بالعمولة على الناقل أو أحد الناقلين على ناقل آخر بانقضاء شهر على دفعه التعويض اذا تم رضائياً, أو على الادعاء عليه رسمياً مالم تكن مدة التقادم المنصوص عليها في الفترة السابقة لم تكتمل بعد.‏ 

الباب الرابع : الوكالة التجارية والسمسرة‏ 

ˆ الفصل الأول : أحكام عامة‏ 

المادة 154- 1- الوكالة التجارية عقد بمقتضاه يلتزم الوكيل بأن يقوم بتصرف ذي صفة تجارية لحساب الموكل.‏ 

2- تسمى الوكالة التجارية وكالة تجارية عادية اذا كان على الوكيل ان يتصرف باسم موكله ولحسابه.‏ 

3- وتسمى وكالة بالعمولة اذا قضت بأن يتصرف الوكيل باسمه الخاص لحساب موكله.‏ 

المادة 155 -1- في التصرفات التجارية يستحق الوكيل الاجر في جميع الاحوال مالم يكن هناك نص مخالف.‏ 

2- واذا لم يحدد هذا الاجر في الاتفاق, فيعين بحسب تعرفة المهنة أو بحسب العرف أو الظرف.‏ 

المادة 156- الوكالة التجارية وان احتوت على توكيل مطلق لاتجيز الاعمال غير التجارية إلا بنص صريح.‏ 

المادة 157- الوكيل الذي لم يتلق تعليمات إلا في شأن جزء من العمل يعد مطلق اليد في الجزء الباقي.‏ 

المادة 158- على الوكيل أن يدفع الفائدة عن الأموال العائدة للموكل اعتباراً من اليوم الذي كان يجب عليه تسليمها او ايداعها وفقاً لأمر الموكل.‏ 

المادة 159- 1- يجب على الوكيل ان يقوم بذاته بتنفيذ الاوامر الصادرة اليه إلا اذا كان جائزاً له بحسب الاتفاق أو بحسب العرف أن ينيب عنه شخصاً آخر أو كانت هناك ظروف تضطره لهذه الانابة.‏ 

2- وفي هذه الأحوال يحق للموكل ان يخاصم مباشرة الشخص الذي أنابه الوكيل عن نفسه.‏ 

المادة 160- لايحق للوكيل أن يتعاقد مع نفسه باسم موكله إلا باجازة خطية من الموكل.‏ 

المادة 161- اذا أقرض الوكيل أو أسلف الغير بدون رضى الموكل فيتحمل هو مخاطر عمله.‏ 

المادة 162- 1- فيما عدا الحالة المذكورة في المادة السابقة لايكون الوكيل مسؤولا عن عدم الوفاء وعن عدم تنفيذ سائر الالتزامات المترتبة على الذين تعاقد معهم إلا اذا كفلهم أو كان العدف التجاري في المحل الذي يقيم فيه يقضي بذلك.‏ 

2- يحق للوكيل الذي يكفل من يتعاقد معه أن يتناول عمولة خاصة باسم عمولة الضمان.‏ 

3- وتحدد هذه العمولة عند عدم الاتفاق عليها بحسب عرف المحل الذي تم فيه التعاقد.‏ 

المادة 163- 1- مع مراعاة احكام المادة السابقة يستحق الوكيل الأجر أو العمولة بمجرد انعقاد العملية وان لم يف المتعاقد الاخر بالالتزامات المترتبة عليه إلا إذا كان عدم القيام بها ناتجا عن خطأ ارتكبه الوكيل.‏ 

2- ويستحق الأجر أو العمولة ايضا اذا حال دون اتمام العملية سبب يعود الى الموكل.‏ 

3- اما في العمليات التي حالت دون اتمامها اسباب اخرى وفي العقود التي فسخت أو أبطلت لسبب غير خطأ الموكل, فلا يحق للوكيل مقابل سعيه سوى المطالبة بالتعويض الذي يفرضه العرف المحلي.‏ 

المادة- 164- يحسب الأجر أو العمولة بالاستناد الى العملية غير الصافية بما في ذلك النفقات الإضافية مالم يكن ثمة اتفاق مخالف.‏ 

المادة- 165- 1- يحق للوكيل أن يسترد جميع النفقات والسلف والمصاريف التي قام بها لمصلحة الموكل مع فوائدها.‏ 

2- ويحق له ايضا ان يدخل في الحساب تعويضات مقابل نفقات الخزن والنقل ولكنه لايستطيع ان يطلب أجراً لمستخدميه.‏ 

المادة 166- ان الموكل الذي يلغي الوكالة وكذلك الوكيل الذي ينكل عن وكالته يلزم بالتعويض اذا وقع الالغاء أو النكول بدون سبب مشروع.‏ 

المادة 167- تخضع الوكالة التجارية في كل مالم ينص عنه في هذا القانون لاحكام القانون المدني وذلك بنسبة اتفاقها مع احكام هذا القانون والعرف التجاري.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثاني : الوكالة التجارية العادية‏ 

المادة 168- 1- اذا كان الوكيل التجاري العادي مرتبطاً بعقد عمل مع موكله كما هي على الغالب حال المندوب المحلي والمندوب المتجول ومدير الفرع أو الوكالة طبقت أحكام عقد العمل على علاقته بصاحب عمله ,طبقت قواعد الوكالة على علاقته بالغير الذين يتعامل معهم بصفته هذه.‏ 

2- اذا لم يكن الوكيل التجاري مرتبطاً بعقد عمل مع موكله, وكان مستقلاً في عمله وصاحب مشروع لتعاطي الوكالات التجارية بما يقتضيه ذلك من رأس مال ومكتب ثابت وعمال مرتبطين به وإدارة واسم تجاري اكتسب صفة التاجر.‏ 

3- اذا لم يكن الوكيل التجاري صاحب مشروع وكالات تجارية وكانت الوكالة التجارية مهنته الوحيدة والمعتادة وكانت علاقته بموكله مقيدة بقيود تحد من استقلاله في العمل (كتقييد حريته في اختيار موكليه ونوع الوكالات التي يتعاطاها وفرض حد أدنى من الأعمال عليه, ومنعه من تعاطي عمل تجاري خاص به وتحديد صفة الزبائن الذين عليه التعامل معهم وعدد الزيارات التي يجب عليه القيام بها لزبائن معينين أو لمناطق معينة) دون أن تبلغ حد الارتباط بعقد عمل مع موكله, سمي ممثلاً تجارياً وخضع الى أحكام المادتين 169-170 من هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة 169-1- اذا كان عقد الممثل التجاري غير محدد المدة, فليس للموكل إنهاؤه بعد انقضاء ستة أشهر على العمل به, مالم ينذر الممثل بذلك قبل حلول المواعيد التالية:‏ 

- نصف شهر اذا لم ينقض على التعاقد أكثر من عام واحد.‏ 

- شهر واحد اذا انقضى على التعاقد مدة تفوق عاماً واحداً ولاتزيد على عامين.‏ 

- ثلاثة أشهر اذا انقضى على التعاقد أكثر من عامين.‏ 

2- ولايخضع للإنذار المسبق العقد الذي يتم إنهاؤه خلال مدة ستة أشهر من تاريخ سريانة.‏ 

3- فإذا لم يراع الموكل مهل الانذار المذكوة, وجب عليه ان يسدد للممثل أجره عن تلك المهلة المحددة.‏ 

4- يعد باطلاً كل اتفاق يخالف الاحكام المتقدمة.‏ 

المادة 170- اذا كان عقد الممثل التجاري محددة المدة وفسخه الموكل دون مبرر قبل حلول أجله, وجب عليه أن يسدد للممثل الأجر المترتب له عن المدة المتبقية ولايعمل بأي اتفاق يخالف الاحكام المتقدمة.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثالث : الوكالة بالعمولة‏ 

المادة 171- 1- الوكيل بالعمولة هو الذي يأخذ على نفسه أن يعقد باسمه الخاص ولكن لحساب موكله بيعاً وشراء وغيرهما من العمليات التجارية مقابل عمولة.‏ 

2- تسري قواعد الوكالة على عقد الوكالة بالعمولة مع مراعاة الاحكام المبينة في هذا الفصل.‏ 

المادة 172- 1- يكتسب الوكيل بالعمولة الحقوق الناتجة عن العقد الذي يبرمه لحساب موكله ويكون ملتزماً مباشرة نحو الاشخاص الذين تعاقد معهم كما لو كان العمل يختص به شخصياً ويحق لهؤلاء الاشخاص أن يحتجوا في مواجهته بجميع أسباب الدفع الناتجة عن علاقتهم المباشرة به ولا يحق لهم أن يخاصموا المو كل مباشرة.‏ 

2- اما علاقات الموكل بالوكيل بالعمولة أو بدائنيه فتسري عليها قواعد الوكالة.‏ 

المادة 173- 1- للوكيل بالعمولة امتياز على قيمة البضائع المرسلة اليه أو المخزنة أو المودعة لحسابه لاستيفاء جميع القروض والسلف والمدفوعات التي قام بها سواء أكان ذلك قبل تسلمه البضائع أم في مدة وجودها في حيازاته.‏ 

2- وينشأ هذا الامتياز بمجرد إرسال البضائع أو خزنها أو ايداعها.‏ 

3- لاينشأ هذا الامتياز إلا إذا تحقق الشرط المنصوص عليه في المادة 120 من هذا القانون.‏ 

4- ويدخل في الامتياز مبلغ الدين الأصلي مع الفوائد والعمولات والنفقات.‏ 

5- اذا كانت البضائع قد بيعت وسلمت لحساب الموكل, فيحق للوكيل بالعمولة ان يستوفي من ثمنها قيمة دينه قبل دائني الموكل.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الرابع: السمسرة‏ 

المادة 174- 1- السمسرة هي عقد يلتزم به شخص يدعى السمسار أن يرشد شخصاً آخر الى فرصة لعقد اتفاق ما أو أن يكون هو وسيطاً له في مفاوضات التعاقد وذلك مقابل أجر.‏ 

2- تسري قواعد الوكالة بوجه عام على السمسرة.‏ 

المادة 175- 1- اذا لم يكن أجر السمسار معيناً بالاتفاق أو بموجب تعرفة رسمية فيحدد وفقاً للعرف أو يقدر القاضي قيمته بحسب الظروف.‏ 

2- واذا ظهر أن الأجر المتفق عليه لايتناسب مع ماهية العملية والجهود التي تستلزمها فيحق للقاضي أن يخفضه الى مقادر الاجر العادل للخدمة المؤداة.‏ 

3- لايستحق السمسار الاجر إلا ممن فوضه من طرفي العقد في السعي لابرامه, واذا صدر التفويض من الطرفين كان كل منهما مسؤولاً تجاه السمسار بغير تضامن فيما بينهما عن دفع الاجر المستحق عليه ولو اتفقا فيما بينهما على ان يتحمل احدهما الاجر بكامله.‏ 

المادة 176- 1- يستحق السمسار الاجر بمجرد ان تؤدي المعلومات التي اعطاها او المفاوضة التي أجراها الى عقد الاتفاق.‏ 

2- واذا انعقد الاتفاق معلقاً على شرط واقف فلا يستحق الأجر إلا بعد تحقق الشرط.‏ 

3- واذا اشترط ارجاع النفقات التي صرفها السمسار فتجب له وان لم يتم ابرام الاتفاق.‏ 

المادة 177- يفقد السمسار كل حق في الأجر وفي استرجاع النفقات التي صرفها اذا عمل لمصلحة المتعاقد الاخر بما يخالف التزاماته أو اذا حمل هذا المتعاقد الاخر على وعده بأجر مافي ظروف تمنع فيها قواعد حسن النية من أخذ هذا الوعد.‏ 

المادة 178- 1- لايجوز للسمسار أن يتوسط لاشخاص اشتهروا بعدم ملاءتهم أو يعلم بعدم أهليتهم.‏ 

2- لايضمن السمسار يسر طرفي العقد الذي يتوسط في إبرامه ولا يسأل عن تنفيذ العقد إلا إذا ثبت الغش أو الخطأ من جانبه.‏ 

3- يعاقب السمسار الذي يخالف أحكام الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 641 من قانون العقوبات العام.‏ 

المادة 179- 1- يجب على السمسار أن يسجل جميع المعاملات التي عقدت بوساطته مع نصوصها وشروطها الخاصة وأن يحفظ جميع الوثائق المختصة بها ويعطي عن كل ذلك صورة طبق الأصل لكل من يطلبها من المتعاقدين.‏ 

2- وفي البيوع بالعينة يجب عليه أن يحتفظ بالعينة الى ان تتم عملية البيع.‏ 

المادة 180- ان عمليات التوسط والسمسرة في أسواق الأوراق المالية أو في بورصات البضائع تخضع لأحكام القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة بذلك.‏ 

الباب الخامس : الحساب الجاري‏ 

المادة 181 - 1- يراد بعقد الحساب الجاري الاتفاق الحاصل بين شخصين على ان مايسلمه كل منهما للآخر بدفعات مختلفة متبادلة ومتداخلة من نقود وأموال واسناد تجارية قابلة للتمليك يسجل في حساب واحد لمصلحة الدافع وديناً على القابض دون أن يكون لأي منهما حق مطالبة الآخر بما سلمه بكل دفعة على حدة بحيث يصبح الرصيد النهائي وحده عند اقفال الحساب ديناً مستحقاً ومهيئاً للأداء.‏ 

2- ولايعتبر الحساب الجاري قائماً اذا اتفق الفريقان على عدم تداخل دفعاتهما بحيث لا تبدأ دفعات احدهما مالم تنته دفعات الاخر.‏ 

المادة 182- 1- يكون الحساب الجاري ذا صفة تجارية اذا تناول العلاقات التجارية القائمة بين تاجرين أو اذا كانت دفعات الفريقين تجارية بذاتها أياً كانت صفتهما.‏ 

2- فإذا لم تكن دفعات كلا الفريقين ذات صفة تجارية كان الحساب تجارياً بالنسبة لأي من الفريقين اذا كان تاجراً أو كان الحساب متعلقاً بتجارته ومدنياً بالنسبة له اذا لم يتوفر فيه الشرطان المذكوران.‏ 

3- تكتسب الدفعة صفة الحساب الذي قيدت فيه أياً كانت صفتها الأصلية.‏ 

المادة 183- 1- يتوقف شمول الحساب الجاري على ارادة المتعاقدين, فلهما أن يجعلاه شاملاً لجميع معاملاتهما أو لنوع معين منها فقط. كما يجوزأن تتعدد الحسابات الجارية بين الطرفين اذا كان كل حساب يقتصر على نوع معين من العمليات أو العملات.‏ 

2- يجوز أن يكون الحساب الجاري مكشوفاً لجهة الفريقين أو لجهة فريق واحد, وفي الحالة الأخيرة لايلزم أحد الفريقين باسلاف المال للآخر إلا إذا كان لدى الأول مقابل وفاء كاف, متمثل برصيد مؤقت لصالح الآخر.‏ 

المادة 184- اذا قيد حق في الحساب الجاري ثم انقضى أو انخفضت قيمته, تم الغاء قيده أو تخفيضه بقيد معاكس وتعديل الحساب تبعاً لذلك.‏ 

المادة- 185- 1- ان الحقوق الموثقة بتأمينات اتفاقية لاتدخل في الحساب الجاري مالم يتفق الفريقان على ذلك صراحة ويحصلا على موافقة الشخص الذي قدم التأمين اذا كان من غير الفريقين.‏ 

2- تنتقل تأمينات الحق المقيدة في الحساب الجاري الى الرصيد النهائي الذي سوف يظهر عند اقفال الحساب مما لايجاوز قيمة الدين الأصلي المضمون دون الالتفات الى التغييرات التي تطرأ على الرصيد المؤقت حتى ذلك التاريخ, مالم يتفق الفريقان على خلاف ذلك, ولايجوز الاحتجاج حيال الغير بانتقال التأمينات الى الرصيد النهائي مالم تراع اجراءات الشهر المقررة لحفظ هذه التأمينات كل منها بحسب طبيعته.‏ 

3- إذا شهر إفاس أحد الفريقين سرت أحكام المادة 463 من هذا القانون على التأمين أو الرهن الذي أنشأه ذلك الفريق على أمواله خلال المدة المبينة في المادة المذكورة ضماناً لإحدى الدفعات أو للرصيد النهائي للحساب اذا كان رصيده المؤقت بتاريخ انشاء التأمين مديناً بالنسبة للفريق المذكور. ومع ذلك يبقى التأمين أو الرهن نافذاً حيال كتلة الدائنين بنسبة فائض الرصيد النهائي المدين عن الرصيد المؤقت المدين بتاريخ انشاء التأمين إلا إذا ثبت علم الدائن وقت تقرير الرهن وتسجيله بتوقف المدين عن الدفع.‏ 

المادة 186- ان وجود الحساب الجاري لايمنع أحد المتعاقدين من مطالبة الاخر بالعمولة التي استحقها عن عمل قام به بالعمولة,باسترداد نفقات العمليات المختصة بالحساب الجاري, وهي تفيد في الحساب مالم يكن هناك اتفاق مخالف.‏ 

المادة 187- تنتج الدفعات حتماً لمصلحة المسلم على المستلم فائدة تحسب على المعدل القانوني اذا لم تكن معينة بمقتضى العقد أو العرف.‏ 

المادة 188- ان الديون المترتبة لأحد الفريقين اذا أدخلت في الحساب الجاري فقدت صفاتها الخاصة وكيانها الذاتي فلاتكون بعد ذلك قابلة على حدة للوفاء ولا للمقاصة ولا للمداعاة ولا لإحدى طرق التنفيذ ولا للسقوط منفردة بالتقادم.‏ 

المادة- 189- 1- مع مراعاة احكام قانون السرية المصرفية يجوز الحجز على الرصيد المؤقت للحساب الجاري اذا كان دائناً بالنسبة للمحجوز عليه.‏ 

2- على ان هذا الحجز لاينال مما للفريق الاخر من حقوق على ذلك الرصيد المؤقت بموجب شرط في عقد الحساب الجاري يحرم الفريق المحجوز عليه من حرية التصرف في أي وقت شاء بالرصيد المؤقت المذكور.‏ 

المادة 190: 1- ان قيد دفعة تمثل قيمة سند تجاري لا يعد حاصلاً الا بشرط قبض قيمة السند ما لم يكن ثمة اتفاق مخالف.‏ 

2- واذا لم تسدد قيمة السند في موعد استحقاقه, فيحقق لمستلمه مع الاحتفاظ به على سبيل التأمين ,مع استعمال الحقوق المنوطة به ان يقيد قيمته قيداً عكسياً على حساب مسلمه.‏ 

3- وفي حالة افلاس مسلم السند لا يحق للمستلم رغم اي اتفاق مخالف ان يعكس قيد قيمته في الحساب الا بعد ان يحل اجل الاستحقاق ويثبت عدم الوفاء.‏ 

4- واذا عكس قيد اسناد على هذه الصورة فيجب على متسلمها ان يخفض مبلغ طلباته في التفليسة بنسبة الدفعات التي اداها موقعو تلك الاسناد.‏ 

المادة 191: 1- لا يعد احد الفريقين دائناً او مديناً للفريق الاخر قبل اقفال الحساب الجاري.‏ 

2- ان اقفال الحساب وحده يحدد وضع العلاقة بين الفريقين وتنشأ عنه حتماً المقاصة الاجمالية لجميع بنود الحساب الدائنة والمدينة ويعين اي الفريقين الدائن او المدين.‏ 

المادة 192: يوقف الحساب في المواعيد المحددة في العقد او حسب العرف المحلي والا ففي نهاية كل ستة اشهر, وتصفى الفوائد في الاجال المذكورة وتسجل في الحساب كدفعة تسري عليها الفائدة.‏ 

المادة 193: 1- ينتهي العقد ويقفل الحساب في الاجل المحدد في العقد او باتفاق الفريقين والا جاز لكل منهما اقفاله بعد ابلاغ الفريق الاخر مع مراعاة المهل المتفق عليها او التي يقضي بها العرف.‏ 

2- ويقف الحساب كذلك في حال وفاة احد الفريقين او فقده الاهلية او اعساره او افلاسه.‏ 

3- يتحول الرصيد المؤقت بتاريخ اقفال الحساب الى رصيد نهائى مستحق الاداء فوراً ما لم يتفق الفريقان على خلافه كنقل رصيد الحساب الى حساب آخر.‏ 

4- تسري على الرصيد النهائي الفائدة المتفق عليها والا فالفائدة المتعارف عليها عرفاً او المنصوص عليها قانوناً.‏ 

5- ان الدعاوى التي تتناول تصحيح الحساب نتيجة خطأ او اغفال او تكرار او غير ذلك من التصحيحات يجب ان تقام في مهلة ستة اشهر ويبدأ سريان هذه المهلة بالنسبة لكل فريق من تاريخ ابلاغه الرصيد النهائي او علمه به, ويترتب على الغاء احدى الدفعات او انقضائها بعد اقفال الحساب تعديل الرصيد المذكور.‏ 

الباب السادس : الفصل الاول‏ 

(الاعمال المصرفية- الودائع المصرفية)‏ 

1- ايداع النقود‏ 

المادة 194: 1- ان المصرف الذي يتلقى على سبيل الوديعة مبلغاً من النقود يصبح مالكاً اياه ويلتزم برد مثله دفعة واحدة او على دفعات بمجرد طلب المودع او وفق المواعيد وشرط الاخبار المسبق المعينة في عقد الوديعة.‏ 

2- يجب ان يقام الدليل بوثائق خطية على جميع العمليات المختصة بالوديعة او بارجاعها ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق مخالف.‏ 

المادة 195: تتناول الوديعة جميع المبالغ التي يقبضها المصرف من الغير لحساب المودع بأي صورة كانت سواء تم ذلك عفواً او بناء على طلب المودع مع اجازة المصرف لاستعمالها لعمله المهني على ان يدفع المصرف لحساب المودع, ضمن حدود الوديعة المبالغ التي يطلب اليه المودع دفعها سواء لنفسه او لغيره بموجب شيكات او حوالات او غير ذلك وعلى ان يقبض المصرف لحساب المودع المبالغ التي يحددها المودع او التي يقضي العرف بقبضها لحسابه ويضمها الى الوديعة وللمودع عند تبليغه الايداع الجاري من الغير لحسابه ان يرفضه ويطلب اعادة الوديعة الى دافعها.‏ 

المادة 196: 1- يمسك المصرف بالمبالغ المودعة لديه حساباً يسجل فيه لصالح المودع او عليه جميع العمليات التي تتم بين المصرف والمودع او بين المصرف والغير لحساب المودع.‏ 

2- لا يدرج في الحساب العمليات التي يتفق الفريقان على اخراجها منه, ويمكن تخصيص احدى الدفعات لغاية معينة.‏ 

المادة 197: 1- لا يتيح عقد الوديعة كشف الحساب بالنسبة للمودع اي تمخضه عن رصيد مدين بالنسبة له ما لم يتفق الطرفان على خلافه مع ما يؤدي اليه ذلك الى اختلاف في وصف الحساب.‏ 

2- واذا تسامح المصرف ونفذ العمليات التي ادت الى كشف الحساب فعليه ابلاغ المودع دون ابطاء ليقوم بتسوية الوضع.‏ 

المادة 198: اذا توفي المودع تستمر الوديعة قائمة وفقاً لشروط العقد ما لم يطلب الورثة استردادها قبل حلول اجلها.‏ 

المادة 199: على المصرف موافاة المودع كشفاً بحسابه مرة واحدة كل ستة اشهر ما لم يقض الاتفاق او العرف بغير ذلك, ويجب تحديد الرصيد بتاريخ الكشف.‏ 

المادة 200: اذا تعددت الحسابات المفتوحة للشخص الواحد في مصرف واحد او في فروع مختلفة من المصرف نفسه, كانت هذه الحسابات مستقلة عن بعضها ما لم يتم الاتفاق على توحيدها.‏ 

المادة 201: يجوز فتح حساب بموجب دفتر توفير تدون فيه المدفوعات والمسحوبات, وتكون البيانات الواردة في الدفتر الموقع عليها من موظف المصرف حجة في اثبات هذه البيانات بين المصرف وصاحب الدفتر ما لم يتفق على خلاف ذلك.‏ 

المادة 202: تترتب الفائدة على المبالغ المودعة ابتداء من اليوم الذي يلي كل ايداع ان لم يكن يوم عطلة ولغاية اليوم الذي يسبق اعادة كل مبلغ ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق او عرف مخالف.‏ 

2- الحوالة المصرفية‏ 

المادة 203: الحوالة المصرفية عملية محاسبية يقيد بموجبها, بناء على طلب من طالب التحويل, مبلغ من النقود في حسابين مختلفين مفتوحين لشخص واحد او لشخصين مختلفين لدى مصرف واحد او مصرفين مختلفين وذلك على حساب طالب التحويل ولحساب المستفيد.‏ 

المادة 204: يتناول طلب التحويل مبلغ مقيدة في حساب طالب التحويل او مبالغ يتوقع قيدها فيه خلال مهلة محددة.‏ 

المادة 205: 1- ينتقل المبلغ المحول الى المستفيد عند قيده على حساب طالب التحويل, ولطالب التحويل حتى ذلك التاريخ الرجوع عن طلبه.‏ 

2- على ان تسليم المستفيد طلب التحويل يحول دون الرجوع عن الطلب ما لم يشهر افلاس المستفيد قبل قيد المبلغ في حسابه.‏ 

المادة 206: 1- يمكن الاتفاق على تسليم المستفيد طلبات التحويل ليقدمها الى المصرف.‏ 

2- ويمكن الاتفاق على قيد المبالغ المحولة او بعضها دفعة واحدة مع الطلبات المماثلة في نهاية اليوم الذي وصلت فيه الى المصرف.‏ 

المادة 207: 1- اذا لم يكن في الحساب رصيد كاف لتنفيذ طلبات التحويل الواردة مباشرة من طالب التحويل, امكن للمصرف الامتناع عن تنفيذها على ان يبلغ طالب التحويل بذلك فوراً.‏ 

2- اما اذا كان طلب التحويل مسلماً الى المستفيد, فعلى المصرف تنفيذه ضمن حدود الرصيد المتوفد لديه ما لم يعارض المستفيد في ذلك, وعلى المصرف في كلتا الحالتين ان يسلم المستفيد بياناً بالواقع او يشرح ذلك على طلب التحويل, واذا رفض المستفيد الحوالة الجزئية بالرصيد المتوفر فلا يحبس الرصيد لصالحه.‏ 

المادة 208: 1- اذا سلمت طلبات التحويل الى المستفيدين وكانت قيمتها الاجمالية تفوق الرصيد المتوفر في حساب طالب التحويل دعي طالب التحويل الى تكملة رصيده في يوم تقديم الطلبات والا قسم الرصيد بين المستفيدين قسمة غرماء في يوم العمل التالي لتقديم الطلبات, واعطاهم المصرف بياناً بالواقع وفق ما نصت عليه المادة السابقة.‏ 

2- ولا يستفيد من هذا التقسيم المستفيدون من طلبات التحويل التي ترد الى المصرف في اليوم نفسه من صاحب الحساب مباشرة.‏ 

3- واذا لم يكن طلب التحويل قد نفذ عند ورود طلب آخر تفوق قيمته قيمة الطلب السابق والرصيد المتوفر في الحساب, فعلى المصرف التريث في قيد اي من الطلبين حتى نهاية اليوم المذكور وقيد جميع الطلبات المقدمة اليه في ذلك اليوم في يوم العمل التالي.‏ 

المادة 209: على المصرف قيد قيمة الحوالات على حساب طالب التحويل في يوم ورودها اليه ما لم يحدد طلب التحويل مهلة اطول.‏ 

المادة 210: ان الدين الذي طلب التحويل لوفائه يبقى قائماً مع تأميناته وملحقاته حتى قيد قيمته لحساب المستفيد.‏ 

المادة 211: لطالب التحويل الاعتراض على تنفيذ طلبه حتى لو تم تسليمه الى المستفيد اذا ما صدر حكم بشهر افلاس الاخير, قبل قيد المبلغ على حساب طالب التحويل.‏ 

المادة 212: على المصرف تنفيذ طلبات التحويل الواردة اليه قبل اليوم الذي يصدر فيه حكم بشهر افلاس طالب التحويل.‏ 

3- إيداع الاسناد‏ 

المادة 213: يتناول ايداع الاسناد القيم المنقولة المبينة في المادة 407 من هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة 214:1- تبقى القيم المنقولة التي تودع المصرف ملكاً للمودع وليس للمصرف التصرف بها او ممارسة الصلاحيات المتعلقة بها الا لحساب المودع ووفق تعليماته.‏ 

2- على ان ملكية هذه القيم تنتقل الى المصرف الذي يلتزم برد مثلها للمودع اذا ما اتفقا على ذلك صراحة او ضمناً, ويستنتج هذا الاتفاق من قيام المودع بمنح المصرف خطياً حق التصرف في القيم المذكورة دون قيد او اذا اقر المودع للمصرف بحق اعادة قيم تماثل القيم المودعة.‏ 

3- واذا التزم المصرف بادارة القيم المودعة لحساب المودع خضع التزامه لأحكام الوكالة.‏ 

المادة 215: 1- على المصرف ان يتولى المحافظة على الاسناد وان يوليها عناية الوديع المأجور.‏ 

2- وليس له التخلي عنها الا في معرض القيام بعمل يوجب ذلك.‏ 

المادة 216: 1- على المصرف ان يقبض جميع المبالغ المترتبة لصاحب الاسناد حال استحقاقها ولاسيما الفوائد وارباح الاسهم والدفعات على حساب رأس المال وقيمة ما استهلك من هذه الاسناد وكل مبلغ اخر يستحق بسببها ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.‏ 

2- توضع المبالغ المذكورة تحت تصرف المودع حال قبضها ولاسيما بقيدها له في حساب مفتوح باسمه.‏ 

3- على المصرف ان يحصل على الاسناد المقرر توزيعها دون مقابل وان يضيفها الى الاسناد المودعة وان يقوم بجميع الاعمال اللازمة لحفظ الحقوق الملازمة للاسناد كدمجها وتبديلها وتبديل قسائمها والتأشير عليها.‏ 

المادة 217: 1- اذا وجب القيام بعمل متروك للمودع, فعلى المصرف ابلاغه ذلك بالطريقة الملائمة دون ابطاء, واذا كان حق المودع مهدداً بالسقوط, وجب سؤاله عن توجيهاته بطريقة مضمونة, كتوجيه كتاب مضمون مع اشعار بالاستلام, وتأييد ذلك الكتاب, في حال العجلة الزائدة, بهاتف او برقية او تلكس او فاكس او اي وسيلة معتمدة اخرى, وذلك على نفقة المودع.‏ 

2- واذا لم يتلق المصرف توجيهات المودع في الوقت الملائم بعد ابلاغه الامر على الوجه المذكور, وجب عليه حفظ حقوق المودع بالوجه الذي يراه مناسباً, ويتحمل المودع في هذه الحالة المصاريف فضلاً عن العمولة العادية.‏ 

المادة 218: 1- على المصرف ان يعيد للمودع فورطلبه, الاسناد المودعة لديه.‏ 

2- وتتم اعادتها مبدئياً في مكان ايداعها.‏ 

3- ويجوز اعادة مثلها اذا ما اتفق الفريقان او نص القانون على ذلك.‏ 

المادة 219: 1- لا تعاد الاسناد الا للمودع او خلفائه او من ينوب عنهم او من يفوضونه بذلك خطياً وان دلت الاسناد على انها ملك للغير.‏ 

2- واذا كانت الاسناد الاسمية محلاً لحق انتفاع فيجوز اعادتها لصاحب الرقبة اذا ثبتت وفاة المنتفع.‏ 

المادة 220: اذا ادعى شخص استحقاق الاسناد المودعة وجب على المصرف ابلاغ المودع بالامر ولا يحول ذلك دون اعادة الاسناد الى المودع ما لم يستحصل المدعي على قرار بحجزها.‏ 

المادة 221: لا تعتبر هذه الاحكام من الاحكام الخاصة بالقيم المنقولة الاجنبية اذا اختلفت عنها.‏ 

4- الحساب المشترك‏ 

المادة 222: 1- يجوز ان يفتح المصرف حساباً بين شخصين او اكثر بالتساوي فيما بينهم ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.‏ 

2- يفتح الحساب بناء على طلب اصحابه جميعاً, ويراعى في كيفية السحب من الحساب اتفاق اصحابه.‏ 

3- اذا اخطر احد اصحاب الحساب المشترك المصرف كتابة بوجود خلاف فيما يتعلق بهذا الحساب وجب على المصرف تجميد الحساب حتى تتم تسوية الخلاف بينهم رضاء او قضاء.‏ 

4- اذا وقع حجز على رصيد احد اصحاب الحساب المشترك سرى الحجز على حصة المحجوز عليه من رصيد الحساب يوم ابلاغ المصرف بالحجز, وعلى المصرف وقف السحب من الحساب المشترك بما يساوي الحصة المحجوز عليها, واخطار اصحابه او من يمثلهم بالحجز خلال مدة خمسة ايام.‏ 

5- اذا توفي احد اصحاب الحساب المشترك او فقد الاهلية القانونية وجب على الباقين اخطار المصرف بذلك وبرغبتهم في استمرار الحساب وذلك خلال مدة عشرة ايام من تاريخ الوفاة او فقد الاهلية وعلى المصرف تجميد حصة المتوفى او فاقد الاهلية في حساب مستقل.‏ 

6- لا يكون الاذن المنصوص عليه في قانون سرية ا لمصارف صالحاً الا اذا صدر عن جميع اصحاب الحساب المشترك.‏ 

المادة 223: يوزع الرصيد النهائي للحساب عند اغلاقه بالتساوي بين اصحابه ما لم ينص الاتفاق المعقود بينهم وبين المصرف على نسب اخرى, وتراعى النسبة نفسها فيما يتعلق بالرصيد الموقت, في حال الحجز على حصة احد اصحاب الحساب او شهر افلاسه.‏ 

المادة 224: ليس للمصرف اجراء المقاصة بين حصة احد اصحاب الحساب من الرصيد النهائي ورصيد الحسابات الاخرى التي له في المصرف نفسه, دون موافقة اصحاب الحساب الاخرين ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق مخالف.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثاني : ايجار الصناديق‏ 

المادة 225: تأجير الصناديق عقد يلتزم بمقتضاه مصرف بوضع صندوق معين تحت تصرف المستأجر للانتفاع به مدة محددة مقابل اجر.‏ 

المادة 226: يخضع ايجار الصندوق الى احكام ايجار الاشياء.‏ 

المادة 227: 1- يكون لكل صندوق مفتاحان مختلفان, يسلم المصرف احدهما للمستأجر ويحتفظ لديه بالنسخة الاخرى, ويبقى المفتاح المسلم الى المستأجر ملكاً للمصرف ويجب اعادته اليه عند انتهاء الايجار.‏ 

2- ليس للمصرف ان يسمح بفتح الصندوق الا للمستأجر او نائبه او وكيله.‏ 

المادة 228: 1- على المصرف اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لضمان سلامة الصندوق والمحافظة على محتوياته ومراقبته.‏ 

2- ولا يجوز للمستأجر ان يضع في الصندوق اشياء تهدد سلامته او سلامة المكان الذي يوجد فيه.‏ 

3- واذا صار الصندوق مهدداً بخطر او تبين انه يحوي على اشياء خطرة وجب على المصرف ان يخطر المستأجر فوراً بالحضور لافراغه وسحب الاشياء الخطرة منه, فاذا لم يحضر المستأجر في الميعاد المعين, جاز للمصرف ان يستحصل من قاضي الامور المستعجلة على قرار في غرفة المذاكرة بتفريغ الصندوق على الفور وسحب وافراغ الاشياء الخطرة منه وذلك بحضور من يعينه القاضي لذلك, ويحرر محضر بالواقعة تذكر فيه محتويات الصندوق, واذا كان الخطر حالاً, جاز للمصرف وعلى مسؤوليته فتح الصندوق وافراغه وسحب الاشياء الخطرة منه دون اخطار المستأجر او اذن القاضي.‏ 

المادة 229: 1- اذا لم يدفع المستأجر الاجرة في مواعيد استحقاقها, جاز للمصرف بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوماً من اعذاره بالدفع ان يعتبر العقد منتهياً من تلقاء نفسه ويسترد المصرف الصندوق بعد اخطار المستأجر بالحضور لفتحه وافراغ محتوياته.‏ 

2- واذا لم يحضر المستأجر في الميعاد المحدد, جاز للمصرف ان يطلب من قاضي الامور المستعجلة اصدار قرار بفتح الصندوق وجرد موجوداته بحضور من يعينه لذلك, ويحرر محضر بالواقعة تذكر فيه محتويات الصندوق, وللقاضي ان يأمر بايداع المحتويات لدى دائرة التنفيذ او احد المصارف كشخص ثالث.‏ 

3- ويعتبر قرار قاضي الامور المستعجلة لاغياً حكماً اذا لم يقم المصرف دعوى بفسخ عقد الايجار امام المحكمة المختصة خلال ثمانية ايام من تاريخ صدوره.‏ 

4- للمصرف حق حبس محتويات الصندوق, وله الامتياز على الثمن الناتج عن بيعها لاستيفاء الاجرة والمصاريف المستحقة له.‏ 

المادة 230: 1- يجوز ان يوقع الحجز التنفيذي على الصندوق.‏ 

2- وعلى المصرف بمجرد تبلغه قرار الحجز ان يخطر المستأجر فوراً بوقوع الحجز وان يمنعه من استعمال الصندوق.‏ 

3- يلتزم المصرف بفتح الصندوق وافراغ محتوياته بحضور الحاجز ومن يندبه رئيس التنفيذ لذلك على ان يخطر المستأجر بالميعاد الذي حدد لفتح الصندوق, تجرد محتويات الصندوق ويحرر محضر بالواقعة, وتسلم هذه المحتويات بقرار من رئيس التنفيذ الى المصرف كشخص ثالث أو تودع لدى دائرة التنفيذ حتى يتم بيعها و فقاً للأحكام المنصوص عليها في قانون اصول المحاكمات.‏ 

4- واذا احتوى الصندوق على اوراق او وثائق لا يشملها البيع, وجب تسليمها الى المستأجر, فاذا لم يكن حاضراً وجب تسليمها الى المصرف لحفظها حتى يطلبها المستأجر او ورثته, واذا لم يتقدم اي منهم لاستلام الاوراق او الوثائق المذكورة خلال خمس سنوات يكون للمصرف الحق بعرض الامر على قاضي الامور المستعجلة ليقرر ما يراه بشأنها.‏ 

المادة 231: فيما عدا الحالات المنصوص عليها في القانون, لا يجوز للمصرف فتح الصندوق او افراغه من محتوياته الا بإذن المستأجر او بحضوره او تنفيذاً لحكم قضائي مبرم صادر بهذا الخصوص.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثالث : الاعتمادات المصرفية‏ 

1- فتح الاعتماد‏ 

المادة 232: 1- فتح الاعتماد عقد يلتزم فاتح الاعتماد بموجبه بأن يضع تحت تصرف المستفيد بصور ة مباشرة مبلغاً معيناً يجوز للمستفيد قبضه دفعة واحدة او على دفعات, خلال فترة معينة.‏ 

2- ان الدفعات التي يسددها المستفيد اثناء مدة الاعتماد لا تنزل من قيمة الاعتماد الاجمالي انما تزيد في الرصيد الذي يجوز له قبضه خلال المدة المذكورة, ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.‏ 

المادة 233: 1- اذا فتح الاعتماد لتنفيذ مشروع معين, فلا يجوز فسخه قبل انتهاء تنفيذ المشروع او في الحالات التي تجيز الفسخ وفق القواعد العامة او اذا كان هناك اتفاق مخالف.‏ 

2- اما اذا كان فتح الاعتماد غير محدد المدة وغير مرتبط بتنفيذ مشروع معين فيجوز لكلا الفريقين انهاء العمل بعد شهر على الاقل من اخطار الفريق الاخر, ما لم يحدد الاتفاق او العرف مهلة اخرى.‏ 

3- وللمصرف ان ينهي العمل بالاعتماد قبل حلول اجله في الحالات التالية:‏ 

أ- وقوع حادثة تنال من اهلية المستفيد كالوفاة او الحجرعليه.‏ 

ب- فقده الملاءة بعد التعاقد او حتى عند التعاقد اذا كان المصرف لم يعلم بذلك آنذاك.‏ 

ج- توقفه عن الدفع.‏ 

د- نقص التأمينات العينية او الشخصية التي قدمها المستفيد وامتناعه عن تكملتها, ما لم يؤثر المصرف تخفيض قيمة الاعتماد بنسبة هذا النقص.‏ 

المادة 234: ان التأمينات التي يقدمها المستفيد تضمن و فاء جميع المبالغ التي يستلفها في حدود قيمة الاعتماد منذ بدء مفعوله وحتى حلول اجله.‏ 

المادة 235: اذا خصص الاعتماد المصرفي لوفاء الغير وقام المصرف بتثبيته الى الغير الذي يستحقه فليس للمصرف فسخه او تعديله دون رضا مستحقه, ويصبح المصرف ملتزماً مباشرة ونهائىاً حيال مستحقيه بدفع المبالغ وبقبول الاسناد التي يتناولها الاعتماد.‏ 

المادة 236: يحق للمصرف, علاوة عن استرداد المبالغ المسلفة للمستفيد عند حلول اجل الاعتماد ان يطالبه بالفائدة المتفق او المتعارف عليها وإلا فبالفائدة المصرفية عن المبالغ المذكورة من تاريخ استلافها مع النفقات المصروفة لحساب المستفيد والعمولة المتفق او المتعارف عليها.‏ 

المادة 237: اذا كانت الضمانة المقدمة رهناً او تأميناً عقارياً, فإن قيد الرهن او التأمين المتخذ عند العقد يؤمن ابتداء من تاريخه جميع السلف التي تحصل فيما بعد بناء على عقد فتح الاعتماد.‏ 

2- التسليف على الاسناد:‏ 

المادة 238: 1- التسليف على الاسناد عقد يمنح بموجبه المصرف المستفيد قرضاً مؤقتاً باسناد عائدة للمستفيد او الغير الذي يخصصها لوفاء قيمة القرض.‏ 

2- يقصد بالاسناد في العقد المذكور القيم المنقولة المبنية في المادة 407 من هذا القانون.‏ 

3- يجب ابرام العقد خطياً تحت طائلة البطلان.‏ 

4- يجب ان يتضمن العقد البيانات التالية:‏ 

أ- وصف الاسناد المقدمة تأميناً.‏ 

ب- اسم صاحبها وموطنه.‏ 

ج- قيمة القرض ومعدل الفائدة المترتبة عليه وشروطه الاخرى.‏ 

د- القيمة المقدرة للاسناد والهامش المقدر لتأمين قيمة القرض.‏ 

5- اذا لم يبرم العقد خطياً او خلا من احد البيانات المذكورة فللمستفيد وحده ان يطلب بطلانه للسبب المذكور.‏ 

المادة 239: اذا لم يقم المقترض بوفاء قيمة القرض عند حلول اجله, كان للمصرف طلب بيع الاسناد وفق احكام المادة 128 من هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة 240: يخضع عقد التسليف على الاسناد لأحكام الرهن التجاري المنصوص عليها في الباب الثاني من الكتاب الثالث من هذا القانون.‏ 

3- الاعتمادات المستندية:‏ 

المادة 241: تخضع الاعتمادات المستندية الى القواعد والاعراف الموحدة الصادرة بهذا الصدد عن غرفة التجارة الدولية.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الرابع : الأعمال المصرفية الاخرى‏ 

المادة 242: ان الاعمال المصرفية التي لم ترد في هذا الباب تخضع للقواعد العامة المطبقة على العقود التي تتصف بها ولاسيما تلك الواردة في القانون المدني وذلك على قدر اتفاقها مع مبادئ الحقوق التجارية والعرف المصرفي ومقتضيات العمل المصرفي والتجاري.‏ 

الفصل الخامس : أحكام ختامية‏ 

المادة 243: يجوز التوكيل بالأعمال المصرفية بسند عادي يوقع امام المصرف.‏ 

المادة 244: تكون لقيود المصرف القوة الثبوتية تجاه المصرف والعميل ما لم يعترض عليها هذا العميل خطياً خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ تبلغه اياها.‏ 

المادة 245: خلافاً لأي نص آخر تحدد الفائدة باتفاق الفريقين ووفق مؤشرات مجلس النقد والتسليف ومصرف سورية المركزي.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الكتاب الثالث

الاسناد التجارية وغيرها من الأسناد القابلة للتداول‏ 

الباب الأول : سند السحب (السفتجة)‏ 

ˆ الفصل الأول : إنشاء سند السحب وصيغته‏ 

المادة 246: يشتمل سند السحب على البيانات الآتية:‏ 

1- كلمة (سند سحب) مكتوبة في متن السند وباللغة التي كتب بها.‏ 

2- امر غير معلق على شرط بأداء قدر معين من النقود.‏ 

3- اسم من يلزمه الاداء ((المسحوب عليه).‏ 

4- تاريخ الاستحقاق.‏ 

5- مكان الأداء.‏ 

6- اسم من يجب الاداء او لأمره (الحامل).‏ 

7- تاريخ انشاء سند السحب ومكان انشائه.‏ 

8- توقيع من أنشأ سند السحب (الساحب).‏ 

المادة 247: السند الخالي من احد البيانات المذكورة في المادة السابقة لا يعتبر سند سحب الا في الحالات المبينة في الفقرات الآتية:‏ 

1- سند السحب الخالي من ذكر تاريخ الاستحقاق يكون مستحق الاداء لدى الاطلاع عليه.‏ 

2- اذا لم يذكر في سند السحب مكان الاداء فالمكان الذي يذكر بجانب اسم المسحوب عليه يعد مكاناً للدفع وموطناً للمسحوب عليه في الوقت نفسه, ويعتبر مكان وفاء السند موطناً مختاراً يجعل كلاً من محكمة ذلك المكان ودائرة التنفيذ فيه مختصة للبت بما ينشأ عن السند من منازعات.‏ 

3- سند السحب الخالي من ذكر مكان انشائه يعتبر منشأ في المكان المعين بجانب اسم ساحبه.‏ 

المادة 248: 1- يجوز سحب السند لأمر الساحب نفسه.‏ 

2- كما يجوز سحبه عليه.‏ 

3- وكذلك يجوز سحبه لحساب شخص آخر.‏ 

المادة 249: يجوز ان يشترط اداء سند السحب في موطن شخص اخر سواء اكان ذلك في الموطن الذي يقيم فيه المسحوب عليه او في موطن آخر.‏ 

المادة 250: 1- يجوز لساحب السند المستحق الاداء لدى الاطلاع عليه او بعد مدة من الاطلاع ان يشترط فائدة عن المبلغ المذكور فيه.‏ 

2- ويعتبر هذا الشرط باطلاً في السندات الاخرى.‏ 

3- ويجب بيان سعر الفائدة في سند السحب فإن خلا منه اعتبر الشرط كله كأن لم يكن.‏ 

4- وتسري الفائدة من تاريخ سند السحب اذا لم يعين فيه تاريخ آخر.‏ 

المادة 251: 1- اذا كتب مبلغ سند السحب بالاحرف وبالارقام معاً فالعبرة عند الاختلاف للمكتوب بالاحرف.‏ 

2- واذا كتب مرات بالأحرف او بالارقام فالعبرة لأقلها مبلغاً.‏ 

المادة 252: 1- اذا حمل سند السحب تواقيع اشخاص لا تتوافر فيهم اهلية الالتزام به او تواقيع مزورة او تواقيع اشخاص وهميين او تواقيع لا تلزم لأي سبب اخر الاشخاص الذين وقعوا سند السحب او الذين وقع باسمهم, فذلك لا يحول دون صحة التزام موقعي سند السحب الاخرين.‏ 

2- يرجع في تحديد اهلية الشخص الملتزم بمقتضى سند السحب الى قانون بلده, ومع ذلك اذا التزم شخص بمقتضى سند سحب وتوافرت فيه اهلية الالتزام به وفقاً لقانون البلد الذي صدر فيه هذا الالتزام, كان التزامه صحيحاً ولو كانت لا تتوافر فيه هذه الاهلية وفقاً لقانون بلده.‏ 

3- يخضع شكل سند السحب لقانون الدولة التي تم انشاؤه فيها.‏ 

4- ومع ذلك اذا كان سند السحب غير صحيح شكلاً بموجب القانون المشار اليه في الفقرة السابقة, فإن ذلك لا يحول دون صحة الالتزامات التي تنشأ لاحقاً على هذا السند في سورية.‏ 

المادة 253: 1- من وقع سند سحب نيابة عن آخر دون ان تكون له صفة في ذلك يصبح بتوقيعه ملزماً شخصياً.‏ 

2- فإذا اوفى بالتزامه آلت اليه الحقوق التي كانت تؤول الى من زعم النيابة عنه.‏ 

3- ويسري هذا الحكم على من جاوز حدود نيابته.‏ 

المادة 254: 1- الساحب ضامن قبول سند السحب ووفاءه.‏ 

2- ويجوز له ان يشترط اعفاءه من ضمان القبول, اما ضمان الوفاء فكل شرط للاعفاء منه يعتبر كأن لم يكن.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثاني : مقابل الوفاء (المؤونة)‏ 

المادة 255: 1- على الساحب او الشخص الذي يسحب سند السحب لحسابه ان يوجد لدى المسحوب عليه مقابل و فائه.‏ 

2- ولكن ذلك لا يعفي الساحب لحساب غيره من مسؤوليته شخصياً قبل مظهر سند السحب وحامله.‏ 

المادة 256: يكون مقابل الوفاء موجوداً اذا كان المسحوب عليه مديناً للساحب او للآمر بالسحب في تاريخ استحقاق سند السحب بمبلغ معين من النقود مستحق الاداء ومساو على الاقل لمبلغ سند السحب.‏ 

المادة 257: 1- ينتقل الحق في مقابل الوفاء بحكم القانون الى حملة سند السحب المتعاقبين.‏ 

2- واذا كان مقابل الوفاء اقل من قيمة سند السحب كان للحامل على هذا المقابل الناقص جميع الحقوق المقررة على المقابل الكامل, ويسري هذا الحكم اذا كان مقابل الوفاء ديناً متنازعاً عليه او غير حال عند استحقاق السند.‏ 

المادة 258: 1- على الساحب ولو قدم الاحتجاج بعد الميعاد ان يسلم حامل سند السحب المستندات اللازمة لحصوله على مقابل الوفاء فإذا افلس الساحب لزم ذلك وكلاء تفليسته.‏ 

2- وتكون نفقات ذلك على الحامل في جميع الاحوال.‏ 

المادة 259: اذا افلس الساحب ولو قبل ميعاد استحقاق سند السحب, فلحامله دون غيره من دائني الساحب استيفاء حقه من مقابل الوفاء الموجود لدى المسحوب عليه.‏ 

المادة 260: 1- اذا افلس المسحوب عليه وكان مقابل الوفاء ديناً في ذمته دخل هذا الدين في موجودات التفليسة.‏ 

2- اما اذا كان للساحب لدى المسحوب عليه المفلس بضائع او اسناد تجارية او قيم منقولة او غير ذلك من الاموال التي يجوز استردادها طبقاً لاحكام الافلاس, وكانت هذه الاموال مخصصة صراحة او ضمناً او لوفاء سند السحب, فللحامل الاولوية في استيفاء حقه من قيمتها.‏ 

المادة 261: اذا سحبت اسناد على مقابل وفاء لا تكفي قيمته لوفائها كلها فتتبع القواعد التالية:‏ 

1- يراعى ترتيب تواريخ سحب الاسناد فيما يتعلق بحقوق حامليها في استيفاء قيمتها, فيكون حامل السند السابق تاريخه على تواريخ الاسناد الاخرى مقدماً على غيره.‏ 

2- واذا كانت الاسناد قد سحبت في تاريخ واحد قدم السند الذي يحمل قبول المسحوب عليه.‏ 

3- واذا لم يحمل اي سند قبول المسحوب عليه قدم السند الذي خصص له مقابل الوفاء.‏ 

4- اما الاسناد الاخرى المشتملة على شرط عدم القبول فتأتي في المرتبة الاخيرة.‏ 

المادة 262: 1- قبول المسحوب عليه سند السحب, قرينة على وجود المقابل لديه ما لم يثبت الساحب العكس.‏ 

2- لا يجوز نقض هذه القرينة في علاقة المسحوب عليه بالحامل.‏ 

3- اما في علاقة الساحب بالحامل فإن على الساحب اثبات وجود مقابل الوفاء لدى المسحوب عليه بتاريخ الاستحقاق سواء اكان سند السحب مقبولاً ام لم يكن.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثالث : تداول سند السحب وقبوله‏ 

التظهير‏ 

المادة 263: 1- سند السحب قابل للتداول بطريق التظهير ولو لم يذكر فيه صراحة كلمة (لأمر).‏ 

2- والسند الذي يدون فيه ساحبه عبار ة (ليس لأمر) او أي عبارة ا خرى مماثلة يخضع تداوله لاحكام حوالة الحق المقررة في القانون المدني دون غيرها.‏ 

3- ويصح التظهير ولو للمسحوب عليه سواء اكان قابلاً للسند ام لا, كما يصح تظهيره للساحب ولأي شخص آخر يكون ملزماً به, ويكون لهؤلاء جميعاً الحق في تظهيره.‏ 

المادة 264: 1- مع عدم الاخلال بحكم المادة 267 من هذا القانون يجب ان يكون التظهير خالياً من اي شرط, وكل شرط معلق عليه التظهير يعتبر كأن لم يكن.‏ 

2- والتظهير الجزئي باطل.‏ 

3- وتظهير سند السحب لحامله يعد تظهيراً على بياض.‏ 

المادة 265: 1- يكتب التظهير على سند السحب ذاته او على ورقة اخرى متصلة به.‏ 

2- ويجب ان يوقع عليه المظهر.‏ 

3- ويجوز ان لا يعين في التظهير الشخص المظهر له ,ان يقتصد على توقيع المظهر (على بياض) وفي الحالة الاخيرة لا يكون التظهير صحيحاً إلا اذا كتب على ظهر سند السحب او على الورقة المتصلة به.‏ 

المادة 266: 1- ينقل التظهير جميع الحقوق الناشئة عن سند السحب.‏ 

2- واذا كان التظهير على بياض جاز لحامله:‏ 

أ- ان يملأ البياض بكتابة اسمه او اسم شخص آخر.‏ 

ب- ان يظهر السند من جديد على بياض او الى شخص اخر.‏ 

ج- ان يسلمه كما هو لأي شخص اخر دون ان يملأ البياض ودون ان يظهره.‏ 

المادة 267: 1- المظهر ضامن قبول سند السحب ووفاءه, ما لم يشترط خلاف ذلك.‏ 

2- وله ان يمنع تظهيره, وحينئذ لا يكون ملزماً بالضمان تجاه من يؤول إليه السند بتظهير لاحق.‏ 

المادة 268: 1- يعتبر من بيده سند السحب انه حامله الشرعي متى اثبت انه صاحب الحق فيه بتظهيرات متصلة بعضها ببعض ولو كان آخرها تظهيراً على بياض.‏ 

2- والتظهيرات المشطوبة تعتبر في هذا الشأن كأن لم تكن.‏ 

3- واذا اعقب التظهير على بياض آخر, اعتبر الموقع على التظهير الاخير انه هو الذي آل اليه الحق في السند بذلك التظهير على بياض.‏ 

4- واذا زالت يد شخص عن السند بحادث ما فحامله متى اثبت انه هو صاحب الحق فيه وفقاً للفقرة السابقة لا يلزم برده الا اذا كان قد حصل عليه عن نية سيئة او خطأ جسيم.‏ 

المادة 269: ليس لمن اقيمت عليهم الدعوى بسند السحب ان يحتجوا على حامله بالدفوع ا لمبنية على علاقتهم الشخصية بساحب السند او بحملته السابقين ما لم يكن حامل السند قد حصل عليه بقصد الاضرار بالمدين.‏ 

المادة 270: 1- اذا اشتمل التظهير على عبارة (القيمة للتحصيل) او (القيمة للقبض) او (للتوكيل) او اي بيان آخر يفيد التوكيل, فللحامل مباشرة جميع الحقوق المترتبة على السند, انما لا يجوز له تظهيره الا على سبيل التوكيل.‏ 

2- وليس للمسؤولين في هذه الحالة الاحتجاج على الحامل الا بالدفوع التي يجوز الاحتجاج بها على المظهر.‏ 

3- ولا ينتهي حكم الوكالة التي يتضمنها التظهير التوكيلي بوفاة الموكل او بحدوث ما يخل بأهليته.‏ 

المادة 271: 1- اذا اشتمل التظهير على عبارة (القيمة ضمان) او (القيمة رهن) او اي بيان اخر يفيد التأمين جاز لحامل السند مباشرة جميع الحقوق المترتبة عليه.‏ 

2- فإن ظهره اعتبر التظهير حاصلاً على سبيل التوكيل.‏ 

وليس للمسؤولين عن السند ان يحتجوا على الحامل بالدفوع المبينة على علاقاتهم الشخصية بالمظهر, ما لم يكن الحامل قد حصل على السند بقصد الاضرار بالمدين.‏ 

المادة 272: 1- للتظهير اللاحق لزمان الاستحقاق احكام التظهير السابق له.‏ 

2- اما التظهير اللاحق لتقديم الاحتجاج بسبب عدم الوفاء او الحاصل بعد انقضاء الاجل المحدد لتقديم هذا الاحتجاج فلا ينتج سوى آثار الاحكام المتعلقة بحوالة الحق المقررة بالقانون المدني.‏ 

3- ويعد التظهير الخالي من التاريخ انه قد تم قبول انقضاء الميعاد المحدد لتقديم الاحتجاج الا اذا ثبت العكس.‏ 

المادة 273: لا يجوز تقديم تواريخ التظهير, وان حصل يعد تزويراً.‏ 

القبول‏ 

المادة 274: يجوز لحامل سند السحب او لأي حائز له حتى ميعاد استحقاقه, ان يقدمه الى المسحوب عليه في موطنه لقبوله.‏ 

المادة 275: 1- لساحب سند السحب ان يشترط فيه وجوب تقديمه للقبول في ميعاد معين او بغير ميعاد.‏ 

2- وله ان ينص على منع تقديمه للقبول ما لم يكن مستحق الاداء عند غير المسحوب عليه او في جهة اخرى غير موطن المسحوب عليه او مستحق الاداء بعد مضي مدة معينة من الاطلاع عليه.‏ 

3- وله ايضاً ان يشترط منع تقديم السند للقبول قبل اجل معين.‏ 

4- وللمظهر ان يشترط وجوب تقديم السند للقبول في ميعاد معين او بغير ميعاد ما لم يكن الساحب قد اشترط عدم تقديمه للقبول.‏ 

4- وللمظهر ان يشترط وجوب تقديم السند للقبول في ميعاد معين او بغير ميعاد ما لم يكن الساحب قد اشترط عدم تقديمه للقبول.‏ 

المادة 276: 1- سندات السحب المستحقة الاداء بعد مضي مدة معينة من الاطلاع يجب تقديمها للقبول في خلال سنة من تاريخها.‏ 

2- وللساحب أن يشترط تقصير هذه المدة أو مدها.‏ 

3- وللمظهرين أن يشترطوا تقصير هذه المدة.‏ 

المادة /277/‏ 

1-يجوز للمسحوب عليه أن يطلب تقديم سند السحب للقبول مرة ثانية في اليوم التالي للتقديم الأول.‏ 

2- ولا يقبل من ذوي الشأن الادعاء بأن هذا الطلب قد رفض إلا اذا كان هذا الطلب قد أثبت في ورقة الاحتجاج.‏ 

3- ولا يلزم حامل السند المقدم للقبول بتسليمه للمسحوب عليه.‏ 

المادة /278/ - 1- يكتب القبول على سند السحب ذاته ويعبر عنه بكلمة مقبول أو بأي عبارة أخرى مماثلة ويذيل بتوقع المسحوب عليه.‏ 

2- ويعد قبولاً مجرد وضع المسحوب عليه توقيعه على صدر السند.‏ 

3- واذا كان السند مستحق الاداء بعد مضي مدة من الاطلاع أو كان واجب التقديم للقبول في مدة معلومة بناء على شرط خاص,وجب تأريخ القبول في اليوم الذي وقع الا اذا أوجب الحامل تاريخه في يوم تقديم السند.‏ 

4- فإن خلا سند السحب من التاريخ جاز للحامل حفظاً لحقوقه في الرجوع على المظهرين أو على الساحب,اثبات هذا الخلو بوساطة احتجاج يقدم في وقت يكون تقديمه فيه مجدياً.‏ 

المادة /279/ 1- لا يجوز أن يعلق القبول على شرط‏ 

2- ولكن يجوز للمسحوب عليه أن يقصر القبول على جزء من مبلغ السند.‏ 

3- واذا انطوت صيغة القبول على تعديل آخر في بيان من بيانات السند عد هذا التعديل رفضاً له.‏ 

4- ومع ذلك يظل القابل ملزماً بما تضمنته صيغة القبول.‏ 

المادة/280/ -1 اذا عين الساحب في سند السحب مكاناً للوفاء غير موطن المسحوب عليه دون أن يعين اسم الشخص الآخر الذي يجب الوفاء لديه,جاز للمسحوب عليه تعيين هذا الشخص عند القبول فان لم يعينه عد ملزماً بالدفع في مكان الوفاء.‏ 

2- واذا كان السند مستحق الأداء في موطن المسحوب عليه جاز له أن يعين في صيغة القبول عنواناً في الجهة التي يجب أن يقع الوفاء فيها.‏ 

المادة/281/ ا- يصبح المسحوب عليه بقبوله سند السحب ملزماً بوفائه عند استحقاقه.‏ 

2- فإن لم يقم بالوفاء كان للحامل,ولو كان هو الساحب نفسه,مطالبة القابل بدعوى مباشرة بكل ما ينشأ عن السند وفقاً للمادتين /309 و310/ من هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة /282/- 1- اذا شطب المسحوب عليه قبوله المدون على سند السحب قبل رده عد ذلك رفضاً للقبول.‏ 

2- ويعتبر الشطب واقعاً قبل اعادة السند مالم يقم الدليل على العكس.‏ 

3- على أنه اذا كان المسحوب عليه قد أبلغ الحامل أو أي موقع آخر قبوله كتابة,أصبح ملتزماً قبلهم بما تضمنته صيغة قبوله.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الرابع : الضمان‏ 

المادة/283/ 1- وفاء مبلغ سند السحب يجوز ضمانه كله أو بعضه من ضامن واحد أو أكثر.‏ 

2- ويكون هذا الضمان من أي شخص ولو كان ممن وقعوا على سند السحب.‏ 

المادة /284/ 1- يكتب الضمان اما على سند السحب ذاته واما على الورقة المتصلة به‏ 

2- ويكون هذا الضمان بصيغة مقبول كضمان أو بأي عبارة أخرى مماثلة يذيلها الضامن بتوقيعه.‏ 

3- ويذكر في صيغة الضمان اسم المضمون والا عد حاصلاً للساحب.‏ 

4- ويعتبر الضمان قائماً اذا وضع مقدم الضمان توقيعه على صدر السند,الا أن يكون ساحباً أو مسحوباً عليه.‏ 

5-ويجوز اعطاء الضمان على صك مستقل يبين فيه المكان الذي تم فيه.‏ 

6- والضامن بصك مستقل لا يلزم إلا قبل من ضمنه.‏ 

المادة /285/ 1- يلتزم الضامن بما يلتزم به الشخص المضمون.‏ 

2- ويكون التزام الضامن صحيحاً ولو كان الالتزام الذي ضمنه باطلاً لأي سبب كان ما لم يكن مردّه الى عيب في الشكل.‏ 

3- واذا أوفى الضامن قيمة سند السحب آلت اليه الحقوق الناشئة عنه تجاه مضمونه والملتزمين تجاهه بمقتضى السند.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الخامس : الاستحقاق‏ 

المادة /286/ 1- يجوز أن يسحب سند السحب مستحق الأداء على الوجه الآتي:‏ 

أ-لدى الاطلاع‏ 

ب- بعد مضي مدة معينة على الاطلاع‏ 

ج- بعد مضي مدة معينة على تاريخ السند‏ 

د-بيوم معين.‏ 

2- وسند السحب المشتمل على ميعاد استحقاق آخر أو على مواعيد متعاقبة يكون باطلاً.‏ 

المادة /287/ 1- سند السحب المستحق الأداء لدى الاطلاع يكون واجب الدفع عند تقديمه‏ 

2- ويجب أن يقدم للوفاء في خلال سنة من تاريخه‏ 

3- وللساحب أن يشترط تقصير هذه المدة أو مدها.‏ 

4- وللمظهرين أن يشترطوا تقصير هذه المدة .‏ 

5- وللساحب أن يشترط عدم تقديم سند السحب المستحق الأداء لدى الاطلاع قبل مضي أجل معين وفي هذه الحالة تحسب مدة التقديم ابتداء من هذا الأجل.‏ 

المادة /288/ 1- تسري المدة التي يستحق الوفاء بانتهائها في سند السحب المسحوب بعد مضي مدة على الاطلاع من تاريخ قبوله أو تاريخ ورقة الاحتجاج.‏ 

2-فاذا لم يقدم الاحتجاج عد القبول الخالي من التاريخ حاصلاً بالنسبة للقابل في اليوم الأخير من المدة المعينة لتقديم للقبول.‏ 

3- كل ذلك مع مراعاة حكم المادة /276/من هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة /289/ 1- سند السحب المسحوب لشهر أو أكثر من تاريخه أو من تاريخ الاطلاع عليه يقع استحقاقه في التاريخ الذي يقابله من الشهر الذي يجب فيه الوفاء.‏ 

2- وعند عدم وجود مقابل لذلك التاريخ في الشهر الذي يجب فيه الوفاء وقع الاستحقاق في اليوم الأخير من هذا الشهر.‏ 

3- واذا سحب السند لشهر ونصف أو لشهور ونصف شهر من تاريخه أو من تاريخ الاطلاع عليه وجب بدء الحساب بالشهور الكاملة.‏ 

4- واذا جعل الاستحقاق في أوائل الشهر أو في منتصفه أو في نهاية الشهر,كان المقصود اليوم الأول من الشهر,أو الخامس عشر أو الأخير منه.‏ 

5- والعبارات: ثمانية أىام أو خمسة عشر يوماً لا تعني اسبوعاً أو اسبوعين بل ثمانية أيام أو خمسة عشر يوماً كاملاً.‏ 

6- وعبارة نصف شهر تعني خمسة عشر يوماً كاملة.‏ 

المادة 290 1-اذا كان سند السحب مستحق الأداء في يوم معين وفي بلد يختلف فيه التقويم عن تقويم بلد اصداره,اعتبر أن تاريخ الاستحقاق قد حدد وفقاً لتقويم بلد الوفاء.‏ 

2- واذا سحب السند بين بلدين مختلفي التقويم وكان مستحق الأداء بعد مدة من تاريخه.‏ 

أرجع تاريخ اصداره الى اليوم المقابل في تقويم بلد الوفاء ويحدد ميعاد الاستحقاق وفقاً لذلك.‏ 

3- ويحسب ميعاد تقديم السند وفقاً للأحكام المقررة في الفقرة السابقة.‏ 

4- ولا تسري هذه الأحكام اذا نص في السند أو استخلص من البيانات الواردة فيه أن النية قد انصرفت الى اتباع أحكام أخرى.‏ 

المادة /291/ 1- على حامل سند السحب المستحق الوفاء في يوم معين أو بعد مدة معينة من تاريخه أو من تاريخ الاطلاع عليه أن يقدمه للدفع في يوم استحقاقه.‏ 

2- ويعتبر تقديم السند الى احدى غرف المقاصة بمثابة تقديم للوفاء.‏ 

المادة /292/ 1- للمسحوب عليه عند ايفائه قيمة سند السحب أن يطلب إلى الحامل تسليمه إليه موقعاً عليه بما يفيد الوفاء.‏ 

2- وليس للحامل أن يرفض وفاء جزئىاً‏ 

3- واذا كان الوفاء جزئىاً جاز للمسحوب عليه أن يطلب اثبات هذا الوفاء في السند وأن يطلب مخالصة بذلك.‏ 

4- وكل ما يدفع من أصل قيمة سند السحب تبرأ منه ذمة ساحبه ومظهريه وضامنيه وعلى الحامل أن يقدم الاحتجاج عما بقي منه.‏ 

المادة /293/ 1- لا يجبر حامل سند السحب على استلام قيمته قبل الاستحقاق‏ 

2- فاذا أوفى المسحوب عليه قبل الاستحقاق تحمل تبعة ذلك‏ 

3- ومن أوفى في ميعاد الاستحقاق برئت ذمته ما لم يكن ذلك عن غش أو خطأ جسيم.‏ 

4- وعليه أن يستوثق من صحة تسلسل التظهيرات.‏ 

5- ولكنه غير ملزم بالتثبيت من صحة تواقيع المظهرين.‏ 

المادة /294/ 1- اذا اشترط وفاء سند السحب بعملة غير متداولة في سورية جاز وفاء قيمته بعملة سورية حسب سعر الصرف في يوم الاستحقاق.‏ 

2- واذا تراخى المدين في الوفاء فللحامل الخيار بين المطالبة بقيمة السند محسوبة بسعر العملة السورية في يوم الاستحقاق أو في يوم الوفاء.‏ 

3-والعرف الجاري في محل الوفاء هو المعتبر في تعيين سعر العملة الأجنبية وانما للساحب أن يشترط حساب المبلغ الواجب وفاؤه حسب السعر المبين في السند.‏ 

4- ولا تسري الأحكام المتقدمة عندما يشترط الساحب أن يكون الوفاء بعملة أجنبية معينة.‏ 

5- واذا تعين مبلغ السند بعملة تحمل اسماً مشتركاً تختلف قيمتها في بلد اصداره عن قيمتها في بلد وفائه فيفترض أن الأداء يكون بعملة بلد الوفاء.‏ 

المادة /295/ 1- اذا لم يقدم سند السحب للوفاء في يوم الاستحقاق جاز لكل مدين به ايداع قيمته دائرة التنفيذ أو المحكمة التابع لها بلد الوفاء.‏ 

2- وتكون نفقة ذلك وتبعته على عاتق الحامل,وعلى كاتب الدائرة أو المحكمة المختصة أن يحرر بياناً مشتملاً على تاريخ السن وتاريخ استحقاقه واسم من حرر في الأصل لمصلحته زيادة على الوقائع الأخرى الواجب اثباتها في محاضر الايداع ويسلم هذا البيان للمودع.‏ 

3- فاذا طالب الحامل المدين بالدفع فليس على الأخير الا تسليم الايداع مقابل تسلم سند السحب.‏ 

4- وللحامل أن يقبض المبلغ المودع بموجب ذلك البيان.‏ 

5- فاذا لم يسلم المدين المودع بيان الايداع الى حامل السند وجب عليه وفاؤه قيمته.‏ 

المادة /296/ - لا تقبل المعارضة في وفاء سند السحب الا اذا فقد أو أفلس حامله.‏ 

المادة /297/ اذا فقد سند سحب غير مقبول جاز لمستحق قيمته أن يطالب بوفائه بموجب احدى نسخه الأخرى.‏ 

المادة /298/ - اذا كان سند السحب الضائع مقترناً بالقبول فلا يجوز المطالبة بوفائه بموجب احدى نسخه الأخرى إلا بأمر من المحكمة وبشرط اداء كفيل.‏ 

المادة /299/- من ضاع منه سند السحب سواء أكان مقترناً بالقبول أم لا,ولم يمكنه تقديم احدى نسخه الأخرى,جاز له أن يستصدر من المحكمة أمراً بوفائه بعد أن يثبت ملكيته له وبشرط تقديم كفيل.‏ 

المادة /300/ - في حالة الامتناع عن وفاء سند السحب الضائع بعد المطالبة به وفقاً لأحكام المادتين السابقتين يجب على مالكه,محافظة على جميع حقوقه,أن يثبت ذلك باحتجاج يقدمه في اليوم التالي لاستحقاق ذلك السند,ويبلغ للساحب والمظهرين في المواعيد وبالأوضاع المبينة في المادة /306/ من هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة /301/ 1- يجب على صاحب سند السحب الضائع لكي يحصل على نسخة منه أن يرجع الى من ظهر له السند.‏ 

2- ويلتزم هذا المظهر بمعاونته والاذن له باستعمال اسمه في مطالبة المظهر السابق وهكذا يرجع على باقي المظهرين واحداً تلو الآخر حتى يصل الى ساحب السند.‏ 

3- وتكون نفقات ذلك كله على عاتق مالك السند الضائع.‏ 

4- ويلتزم كل مظهر بعد تسليم النسخة الثانية من الساحب أن يثبت تظهيره كتابة عليها.‏ 

5- ولاتصح المطالبة بالوفاء بموجب النسخة الثانية إلا بأمر المحكمة وبشرط تقديم كفيل.‏ 

وذلك وفقاً لأحكام المادة /299/ من هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة /302/ ينقضي التزام الكفيل المبين في المواد/298 و299 و301/ من هذا القانون بمضي ثلاث سنوات اذا لم تحصل في أثنائها مطالبة ولا دعوى أمام المحاكم.‏ 

الفصل السادس : المطالبة والرجوع لعدم القبول أو لعدم الوفاء‏ 

1- رجوع الحامل:‏ 

المادة /303/ 1- لحامل سند السحب عند عدم وفائه له في تاريخ الاستحقاق الرجوع على مظهريه وساحبه وغيرهم من الملزمين به.‏ 

2- وله حق الرجوع على هؤلاء قبل الاستحقاق في الأحوال الآتية:‏ 

أ- في حالة الامتناع عن القبول كلياً أو جزئىاً‏ 

ب-في حالة افلاس المسحوب عليه سواء كان قد قبل سند السحب أو لم يكن قد قبله, وفي حالة توقفه عن دفع ما عليه,ولو لم يثبت توقفه بحكم وفي حالة الحجز على أمواله حجزاً غير مجد.‏ 

ج- في حالة افلاس ساحب سند السحب المشروط عدم تقديمه للقبول.‏ 

3- انما يجوز للضامنين عند الرجوع عليهم في الحالتين المبينتين في الفقرتين (ب,ج) أن يطلبوا الى رئيس محكمة البداية المدنية في موطنهم وفي خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ الرجوع عليهم منحهم ميعاداً للوفاء,فاذا وجد الرئيس مبرراً للطلب عين في حكمه الوقت الذي يجب أن يحصل فيه وفاء سندات السحب بشرط ألايتجاوز الميعاد الممنوح التاريخ المعين للاستحقاق.‏ 

4- ولا يقبل الطعن في هذا القرار بأي طريق من طرق الطعن.‏ 

2- الاحتجاج: شروطه ومواعيده‏ 

المادة/304/ 1- يجب أن يثبت الامتناع عن القبول أو عن الوفاء بوثيقة رسمية (الاحتجاج لعدم القبول أو لعدم الوفاء)‏ 

2- ويجب أن يقدم الاحتجاج لعدم القبول في الميعاد المعين لعرض سند السحب للقبول فاذا وقع عرضه الأول للقبول في الحالة المبينة في الفقرة الأولى من المادة‏ 

/277/ من هذا القانون في اليوم الأخير من الميعاد المحدد لهذا العرض جاز أىضاً تقديم الاحتجاج في اليوم التالي, ويجب تقديم الاحتجاج لعدم الوفاء عن سند السحب المستحق الاداء في يوم معين او بعد مضي مدة معينة من تاريخه او من تاريخ الاطلاع عليه, في احد يومي العمل التاليين ليوم استحقاقه, واذا كان سند السحب مستحق الاداء لدى الاطلاع وجب تقديم الاحتجاج لعدم الوفاء في الموعد المعين لعرض السند للوفاء.‏ 

3- ويغني الاحتجاج لعدم القبول عن تقديم سند السحب للوفاء وعن الاحتجاج لعدم الوفاء. وفي حالة توقف المسحوب عليه عن الوفاء سواء أكان قد قبل السند ام لم يكن قد قبله, وفي حالة حجز امواله حجزاً غير مجد لا يجوز لحامل السند الرجوع على ضامنيه الا بعد تقديمه للمسحوب عليه لوفائه وبعد تقديم الاحتجاج لعدم الوفاء.‏ 

4- وفي حالة افلاس المسحوب عليه سواء اكان قد قبل السند ام لم يكن قد قبله وكذلك في حالة افلاس ساحب السند المشروط عدم تقديمه للقبول, يكون تقديم حكم شهر الافلاس كافياً بذاته لتمكين الحامل من استعمال حقوقه في الرجوع على الضامنين.‏ 

المادة 305: اذا وفى سند السحب بشيك او حوالة مصرفية او بريدية حدد فيها عدد الاسناد الموفاة وتواريخ استحقاقها, فإن تقديم الاحتجاج لعدم وفاء الشيك ضمن المهلة القانونية او انذار طالب التحويل عن طريق الكاتب بالعدل خلال يومي العمل اللذين يليان تبليغ المستفيد عدم دفع الحوالة, يقوم مقام تقديم الاحتجاج لعدم وفاء السند ولو وقع بعد انقضاء المهلة المحددة لذلك, وعلى المسحوب عليه في هذه الحالة رد السند للحال والا خضع لعقوبة اساءة الائتمان.‏ 

المادة 306: 1- يجب على حامل سند السحب ان يرسل للمظهر له وللساحب اشعاراً بعدم القبول او بعدم الوفاء في خلال اربعة ايام العمل التالية ليوم الاحتجاج او ليوم تقديمه للقبول او للوفاء فيما لو اشتمل على شرط الرجوع بلا مصاريف.‏ 

2- ويجب على كل مظهر في خلال يومي العمل التاليين ليوم تسلمه الاشعار ان يحيط مظهره علماً بالاشعار الذي تلقاه مبيناً له اسماء وعناوين من قاموا بالاشعارات السابقة وهكذا من مظهر الى آخر حتى تبلغ ساحب سند السحب.‏ 

3- ويبدأ الميعاد بالنسبة لكل مظهر من اليوم الذي تلقى فيه الاشعار من مظهره السابق.‏ 

4- ومتى اشعر احد موقعي سند السحب وفقاً لاحكام الفقرات السابقة وجب كذلك اشعار ضامنه في الميعاد نفسه.‏ 

5- واذا لم يبين احد المظهرين عنوانه او بينه بصورة لا تتيسر قراءته اكتفى باشعار المظهر السابق له.‏ 

6- ويجوز لمن وجب عليه الاشعار ان يقوم به على اي صورة ولو برد السند ذاته.‏ 

7- وعليه ان يثبت ارساله للاشعار في الميعاد المحدد له.‏ 

8- ويعتبر الميعاد مرعياً اذا ارسل الاشعار في خلاله بكتاب عن طريق البريد.‏ 

9- ولا يترتب على عدم ارسال الاشعار في ميعاده سقوط اي حق من حقوق من وجب عليه القيام به, ولكنه يكون عند الاقتضاء مسؤولاً عن تعويض الضرر الذي ترتب على اهماله, على ألا يجاوز هذا التعويض قيمة سند السحب.‏ 

المادة 307: 1- يجوز للساحب ولأي مظهر او ضامن ان يعفي حامل سند السحب عند المطالبة على وجه الرجوع من تقديم احتجاج بعدم القبول او بعدم الوفاء متى كتب على السند (المطالبة بلا مصاريف) او (بدون احتجاج) او اي عبارة مماثلة مذيلة بتوقيع من اشترط ذلك.‏ 

2- ولا يعفي هذا الشرط الحامل من تقديم السند في المواعيد المقررة ولا من ارسال الاشعارات اللازمة.‏ 

3- وعلى من يتمسك قبل الحامل بعدم مراعاة هذه المواعيد اثبات ذلك.‏ 

4- واذا كتب الساحب هذا الشرط سرى على كل الموقعين.‏ 

5- اما اذا كتبه احد المظهرين او احد الضامنين فلا يسري الا عليه وحده.‏ 

6- واذا قدم حامل سند السحب الاحتجاج على الرغم من الشرط تحمل هو وحده مصاريفه اذا كان الساحب هو الذي وضع الشرط.‏ 

7- اما اذا كان الشرط صادراً من مظهر او ضامن جاز الرجوع على جميع الموقعين بمصاريف الاحتجاج ان عمل.‏ 

المادة 308: 1- ساحب سند السحب وقابله ومظهره وضامنه مسؤولون جميعاً قبل حامله على وجه التضامن.‏ 

2- ولحامله مطالبتهم منفردين او مجتمعين دون ان يلزم بمراعاة ترتيب التزام كل منهم.‏ 

3- ويثبت هذا الحق لكل موقع على سند السحب أوفى بقيمته.‏ 

4- والدعوى المقامة على احد الملتزمين لا تحول دون مطالبة الباقين ولو كان التزامهم لاحقاً لمن اقيمت عليه الدعوى اولاً.‏ 

المادة 309: 1- لحامل سند السحب مطالبة من له حق الرجوع عليه بما يأتي:‏ 

أ- قيمة السند غير المقبول او غير المدفوع مع الفوائد ان كانت مشروطة.‏ 

ب- الفوائد المحسوبة بسعرها القانوني اعتباراً من تاريخ الاستحقاق فيما يتعلق بالسند المسحوب والمستحق الدفع في سورية وبمعدل 10% بالنسبة للاسناد الاخرى.‏ 

ج- مصاريف الاحتجاج والاشعارات وغيرها من المصاريف.‏ 

2- واذا استعمل حق الرجوع قبل استحقاق السند استنزل من قيمته ما يوازي سعر الخصم الرسمي في سورية في تاريخ الرجوع وبالجهة التي يقع فيها موطن الحامل.‏ 

المادة 310: يجوز لمن اوفى سند السحب مطالبة ضامنيه بما يأتي:‏ 

1- جميع ما أوفاه.‏ 

2- فوائد المبلغ الذي اوفاه محسوبة بالسعر القانوني ابتداء من يوم الوفاء بالنسبة للاسناد المسحوبة والمستحقة الاداء في سورية ومحسوبة بسعر 10% بالنسبة للاسناد الاخرى.‏ 

3- المصاريف التي تحملها.‏ 

المادة 311: 1- لكل ملتزم استعمل ضده حق الرجوع او كان مستهدفاً لذلك ان يطلب في حالة وفائه للسند تسلمه مع ورقة الاحتجاج مخالصة بما اداه.‏ 

2- ولكل مظهر اوفى السند ان يشطب تظهيره وتظهيرات المظهرين اللاحقين له.‏ 

المادة 312: 1- في حالة الرجوع على احد الملتزمين بالقدر غير المقبول من قيمة سند السحب يجوز لمن اوفى هذا القدر ان يطلب من حامله اثبات هذا الوفاء بالسند واعطاءه مخالصة به.‏ 

2- ويجب على الحامل فوق ذلك ان يسلمه صورة من سند السحب مصدقاً عليه منه بما يفيد انه طبق الاصل وان يسلمه ورقة الاحتجاج تمكيناً له من الرجوع على غيره بما اداه.‏ 

المادة 313: 1- يسقط ما لحامل سند السحب من حقوق تجاه مظهريه وساحبه وغيرهم من الملتزمين ما عدا قابله بمضي المواعيد المعينة لاجراء ما يأتي:‏ 

أ- تقديم السندات المستحقة الدفع لدى الاطلاع او بعد مضي ميعاد معين منه.‏ 

ب- تقديم الاحتجاج بعدم القبول او بعدم الوفاء.‏ 

ج- تقديم سند السحب للوفاء في حال اشتماله على شرط الرجوع بلا مصاريف.‏ 

2- ولا يقع السقوط تجاه الساحب الا اذا اثبت انه اوجد مقابل الوفاء في تاريخ الاستحقاق وحينئذ لا يكون للحامل الا الدعوى تجاه المسحوب عليه.‏ 

3- واذا لم يعرض سند السحب للقبول في الميعاد الذي اشترطه الساحب سقطت حقوق حامله في الرجوع بسبب عدم القبول وعدم الوفاء الا اذا تبين من عبارة الشرط ان الساحب لم يقصد منه سوى اعفاء نفسه من ضمان القبول.‏ 

4- واذا كان المظهر هو الذي اشترط في تظهيره ميعاداً لتقديم سند السحب للقبول فله وحده الاستفادة مما اشترط.‏ 

المادة 314: 1- اذا حال دون عرض سند السحب او دون تقديم الاحتجاج في المواعيد المعينة حائل لا يمكن التغلب عليه فتمدد هذه المواعيد.‏ 

2- وعلى حامل السند ان يشعر دون ابطاء من ظهره له بالحادث القهري وان يثبت هذا الاشعار مؤرخاً وموقعاً عليه منه في السند او في الورقة المتصلة به.‏ 

3- وعلى من ارسل له الاشعار ابلاغ من ظهر له السند وبتسلسل ذلك وفقاً للمادة 306 من هذا القانون.‏ 

4- وعلى الحامل بعد زوال الحادث القهري عرض السند للقبول او للوفاء دون ابطاء وعليه تقديم الاحتجاج عند الاقتضاء.‏ 

5- واذا استمرت القوة القاهرة اكثر من ثلاثين يوماً محسوبة من يوم الاستحقاق جاز الرجوع على الملتزمين من غير حاجة الى عرض السند او تقديم الاحتجاج.‏ 

6- فاذا كان السند مستحق الوفاء بمجرد الاطلاع عليه او بعد مضي مدة معينة من الاطلاع سرى ميعاد الثلاثين يوماً من التاريخ الذي اشعر فيه الحامل من ظهر له السند بوقوع الحادث ولو وقع هذا التاريخ قبل انقضاء الميعاد المعين للعرض.‏ 

7- واذا كان السند مستحق الوفاء بعد مضي مدة من الاطلاع فيضاف الى ميعاد الثلاثين يوماً المدة المعينة للدفع بعد الاطلاع.‏ 

8- ولا يعتبر من قبيل الحواث القاهرة الامور المتعلقة بشخص الحامل او بمن كلفه بتقديمه او تقديم الاحتجاج بشأنه.‏ 

المادة 315: 1- يكون تقديم الاحتجاج بعدم القبول والاحتجاج بعدم الوفاء وفقاً للاوضاع المقررة في قانون اصول المحاكمات بوساطة الكاتب بالعدل.‏ 

2- ويجب ان يوجه الاحتجاج الى موطن الملتزم بوفاء السند او الى آخر موطن معروف له والى موطن الاشخاص المعينين في السند لوفائه عند الاقتضاء والى موطن من قبله بطريق التدخل.‏ 

3- ويكون ذلك كله في ورقة واحدة.‏ 

المادة 316: تشتمل ورقة الاحتجاج على صورة حرفية للسند ولما اثبت فيه من عبارات القبول والتظهير مع ذكر الشخص الذي حصلت التوصية بقبوله السند او وفائه عند الاقتضاء, كما يجب ان تشتمل على الانذار بوفاء قيمته, ويذكر فيها حضور او غياب الملتزم بالقبول او الوفاء واسباب الامتناع عن القبول او الوفاء, والعجز عن وضع الامضاء او الامتناع عنه وتنبيه الكاتب بالعدل بالوفاء.‏ 

المادة 317: لا يقوم اي اجراء مقام الاحتجاج في حالة ضياع السند وعندئذ تسري احكام المواد من 297 الى 302 من هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة 318: 1- يجب على الكاتب بالعدل المكلف باجراء الاحتجاج ان يترك صورة صحيحة لمن وجه اليه هذا الاحتجاج, وان يقيد اوراق الاحتجاج بتمامها يوماً فيوماً مع مراعاة ترتيب التواريخ في سجل خاص مرقم الصفحات ومؤشر عليه حسب الاصول.‏ 

2- ويجري القيد في السجل المذكور على الطريقة المتبعة في سجلات الفهرست, فإذا قصر في ذلك, كان ملزماً بالتعويض قبل ذوي الشأن.‏ 

المادة /319/-1-لكل من له حق الرجوع على غيره من الضامنين بمقتضى سند السحب ان يستوفي قيمته بسحبه سنداً جديداً مستحق الاداء لدى الاطلاع في موطن الضامن مالم يشترط غير ذلك.‏ 

2- وتشتمل قيمة سند سحب الرجوع على المبالغ الوارد بيانها في المادتين /309و310/ من هذا القانون, مضافاً اليها مادفع من عمولة ورسم طوابع.‏ 

3-فإذا كان ساحب سند الرجوع هو الحامل, فتحدد قيمته على الاساس الذي تحدد بمقتضاه قيمة سند مسحوب لدى الاطلاع من الجهة التي كان السند الاصلي مستحق الدفع فيها على الجهة التي فيها موطن الضامن.‏ 

4- فإذا كان ساحبه هو أحد المظهرين, حددت قيمته على الاساس الذي تحدد بمقتضاه قيمة سند مسحوب لدى الاطلاع من الجهة التي بها موطن ساحب سند الرجوع على الجهة التي فيها موطن الضامن.‏ 

المادة /320/-اذا تعددت سندات الرجوع, فلا تجوز مطالبة ساحب السند الاصلي وكل مظهر له, الا بنفقات سند رجوع واحد.‏

المادة /321/- لحامل السند المقدم عنه احتجاج بعدم الوفاء الى جانب ماله من حق الرجوع بعد اتباع الاجراءات المقررة لذلك, أن يوقع بإذن من القاضي المختص حجزاً احتياطياً على أموال كل من التزم بموجب السند تتبع فيه الاجراءات المقررة لذلك في قانون اصول المحاكمات.‏ 

ˆ الفصل السابع : التدخل‏ 

1-أحكام عامة‏ 

المادة/322/-1-لساحب سند السحب ومظهره وضامنه أن يعين من يقبله او يدفعه عند الاقتضاء ويسمى هذا الشخص المفوض.‏ 

2-ويجوز وفقاً للشروط الاتي بيانها قبول السند أو وفاؤه من اي شخص متدخل لمصلحة اي مدين يكون مستهدفاً للرجوع عليه.‏ 

3-ويجوز ان يكون المتدخل من الغير كما يجوز ان يكون هو المسحوب عليه او شخص ملتزم بمقتضى السند, وإنما لايجوز تدخل القابل.‏ 

4-ويجب على المتدخل ان يشعر بتدخله من وقع التدخل لمصلحته خلال يومي العمل التاليين وإلا كان ملزماً عند الاقتضاء بتعويض الضرر الذي نشأ عن إهماله بشرط ألا يجاوز هذا التعويض مبلغ السند.‏ 

2-القبول بطريقة التدخل‏ 

المادة/323/-1-يقع القبول بطريق التدخل في جميع الاحوال التي يكون فيها لحامل سند جائز العرض القبول حق الرجوع قبل ميعاد استحقاقه.‏ 

2-وإذا عين في سند السحب من يقبله او يؤدي قيمته عند الاقتضاء في مكان وفائه فليس للحامل ان يرجع قبل ميعاد استحقاقه على من صدر عنه هذا التعيين, ولا على الموقعين اللاحقين له الا اذا عر ض السند على من عين لقبوله او لوفائه عند الاقتضاء فامتنع عن قبوله واثبت هذا الامتناع بورقة احتجاج.‏ 

3-وللحامل في الاحوال الاخرى رفض القبول الحاصل بطريق التدخل.‏ 

4-اما اذا اقره فإنه يفقد حقه في الرجوع قبل الاستحقاق على الشخص الذي وقع القبول لمصلحته وعلى الموقعين اللاحقين.‏ 

المادة /324/-1-يدون قبول سند السحب بطريق التدخل على السند ذاته ويوقع عليه المتدخل.‏ 

2-ويذكر في صيغة القبول اسم من حصل التدخل لمصلحته والا عد التدخل حاصلاً لمصلحة الساحب.‏ 

المادة /325/-1-يلتزم القابل بطريق التدخل قبل الحامل والمظهرين اللاحقين لمن حصل التدخل لمصلحته بما يلتزم به هذا الاخير.‏ 

2-ويجوز لمن حصل التدخل لمصلحته ولضامنيه على الرغم من حصول القبول بطريق التدخل ان يتسلموا من الحامل سند السحب وورقة الاحتجاج والمخالصة إن كان ثمة مخالصة, وذلك إذا قاموا بوفاء المبلغ المبين بالمادة/309/ من هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة/326/-1-يجوز وفاء سند السحب بطريق التدخل في جميع الاحوال التي يكون فيها لحامله عند الاستحقاق او قبله حق الرجوع على الملتزمين.‏ 

2-ويكون هذا الوفاء بأداء كل المبلغ الذي كان يجب على من حصل التدخل لمصلحته اداؤه ابراء لذمته.‏ 

3- ويجب ان يقع الوفاء على الاكثر في اليوم التالي لليوم الاخير من الميعاد الذي يصح فيه تقديم الاحتجاج بعد الوفاء.‏ 

المادة/327/-1-اذا كان للقابلين لسند السحب بطريق التدخل او للمعنيين لوفائه عند الاقتضاء موطن في مكان الوفاء وجب على حامله عرضه عليهم جميعاً وتقديم مايشعر بعدم الو فاء اذا كان له مقتضى وذلك على الاكثر في اليوم التالي لليوم الاخير من الميعاد المحدد لتقديم هذا الاحتجاج.‏ 

2-فإن لم يقدم الاحتجاج في هذا الميعاد كان الشخص الذي قام بتعيين الموفي, او الشخص الذي وقع القبول لمصلحته, والمظهرون اللاحقون جميعاً في حل من التزاماتهم.‏ 

المادة /328/-إذ رفض حامل سند السحب الوفاء من المتدخل, سقط حقه في الرجوع على من كانت ذمته تبرأ بهذا الوفاء.‏ 

المادة/329/-1-يجب اثبات الوفاء بطريق التدخل بعبارة تفيد وصول القيمة تكتب على سند السحب ويذكر فيها من حصل الوفاء لمصلحته والا عد الوفاء حاصلاً لمصلحة الساحب.‏ 

2-ويجب ان يسلم سند السحب الى الموفي كما يجب ان تسلم له ورقة الاحتجاج ان كان ثمة احتجاج.‏ 

المادة/330/-1-يكتسب الموفي بطريق التدخل جميع الحقوق الناشئة عن سند السحب تجاه من حصل الوفاء لمصلحته وتجاه من التزموا نحو هذا الاخير بمقتضى السند إنما لايجوز لهذا الموفي تظهيره.‏ 

2-وتبرأ ذمم المظهرين اللاحقين لمن حصل الوفاء لمصلحتهم.‏ 

3-واذا تقدم عدة اشخاص للوفاء بطريق التدخل كانت الافضلية لمن يترتب على ايفائه براءة ذمم اكثر عدد من الملتزمين.‏ 

4-ومن تدخل للوفاء وهو عالم بأن في تدخله مخالفة للحكم المتقدم سقط حقه في الرجوع على من كانت تبرأ ذمته لولا هذا التدخل.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثامن : تعدد النسخ والصور‏ 

1-تعدد النسخ‏ 

المادة/331/-1-يجوز تحرير سند السحب على نسخ متعددة متطابقة.‏ 

2-ويجب ان يوضع على متن كل نسخة منها رقمها, والا اعتبرت كل نسخة منها سنداً مستقلاً.‏ 

3-ولكل حامل سند لم يذكر فيه انه وحيد, ان يطلب نسخاً منه على نفقته.‏ 

4-ويجب عليه تحقيقاً لذلك ان يرجع الى الشخص الذي ظهره له وعلى هذا ان يعاونه في الرجوع على المظهر السابق ويتسلسل ذلك حتى ينتهي الى الساحب.‏ 

5-وعلى كل مظهر ان يدون تظهيره على النسخ الجديدة.‏ 

المادة/332/-1-وفاء سند السحب بمقتضى احدى نسخه مبرىء للذمة, ولو لم يكن مشروطاً فيه ان هذا الوفاء يبطل حكم النسخ الاخرى.‏ 

2-غير ان المسحوب عليه يبقى ملتزماً بالوفاء بمقتضى كل نسخة مقبولة منه لم يستردها.‏ 

3-والمظهر الذي ظهر نسخ سند السحب لاشخاص مختلفين. ومظهروها اللاحقون ملزمون بمقتضى كل النسخ التي تحمل تواقيعهم ولم يحصل استردادها.‏ 

المادة/333/-1-على من يرسل احدى نسخ سند السحب للقبول ان يبين في النسخ الاخرى اسم من تكون تلك النسخة في يده.‏ 

2- وعلى هذا الاخير ان يسلمها للحامل الشرعي لأية نسخة اخرى فإن رفض تسليمها فلا يكون للحامل حق الرجوع الا اذا اثبت بورقة احتجاج.‏ 

أ-ان النسخة المرسلة للقبول لم تسلم له حين طلبه اياها.‏ 

ب-ان القبول او الوفاء لم يحصل بمقتضى نسخة اخرى.‏ 

2-الصور‏ 

المادة/334/-1- لحامل سند السحب ان يحرر منه صوراً.‏ 

2- ويجب ان تكون الصور مطابقة لاصل السند تماماً بما تحمل من تظهيرات وبيانات اخرى تكون مدونة فيها, وان يكتب عليها ان النسخ عن الاصل قد انتهى عند هذا الحد.‏ 

3-ويجوز تظهير الصورة وضمانها على الوجه الذي يجري عليه الاصل.‏ 

4-ويكون لهذه الصورة ما للاصل من احكام.‏ 

المادة/335/-1-يجب ان يبين في صورة سند السحب اسم من يكون بيده اصله.‏ 

2-وعلى هذا الاخير ان يسلم هذا الاصل لحامل الصورة الشرعي فإن امتنع عن ذلك فلا يكون لحامل الصورة حق الرجوع على مظهريها او ضامنيها مالم يثبت باحتجاج ان الاصل لم يسلم اليه بناء على طلبه.‏ 

3-واذا كتب على الاصل بعد اخر تظهير حصل قبل عمل الصورة عبارة(منذ الان لايصح التظهير الا على الصورة) او اية عبارة اخرى مماثلة, فكل تظهير يكتب على الاصل بعد ذلك يكون باطلاً.‏ 

ˆ الفصل التاسع : التحريف‏ 

المادة/336/-اذا وقع تحريف في متن سند السحب التزم الذين وقعوه فيما بعد بمقتضى متنه المحرف, اما الموقعون السابقون فملزمون بمقتضى متنه الاصلي.‏ 

ˆ الفصل العاشر : التقادم‏ 

المادة/337/-1- تسقط بالتقادم كل دعوى ناشئة عن سند السحب تجاه قابله بمضي ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الاستحقاق.‏ 

2-اما دعاوى الحامل تجاه الساحب او المظهرين فتسقط بمضي سنة من تاريخ الاحتجاج المقدم في الوقت المجدي او من تاريخ الاستحقاق ان اشتمل السند على شرط الرجوع بلا مصاريف.‏ 

3- وتسقط بالتقادم دعاوى المظهرين بعضهم تجاه البعض او تجاه الساحب بمضي ستة اشهر من اليوم الذي يكون فيه المظهر قد اوفى السند او من اليوم الذي اقيمت عليه الدعوى فيه.‏ 

المادة/338/-1- لاتسري مواعيد التقادم في حالة اقامة الدعوى الا من يوم اخر اجراء فيها.‏ 

2-ولايسري هذا التقادم اذا صدر حكم بالدين او حصل اعتراف به بموجب صك مستقل.‏ 

المادة/339/-لايكون لانقطاع التقادم من اثر الا بالنسبة لمن اتخذ تجاهه الاجراء القاطع لسريانه.‏ 

المادة/340/-1-يجب على المدعي عليهم بالدين على الرغم من انقضاء ميعاد التقادم ان يؤيدوا باليمين براءة ذمتهم من الدين اذا طلب اليهم حلفها.‏ 

2-وعلى ورثتهم او خلفائهم الاخرين ان يحلفوا اليمين على انهم لايعلمون ان مورثهم مات وذمته مشغولة بالدين.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الحادي عشر : أحكام عامة‏ 

المادة/341/-1-اذا وافق استحقاق سند السحب يوم عطلة رسمية فلا يجوز المطالبة بوفائه الا في يوم العمل التالي.‏ 

2-وكذلك لايجوز اتخاذ اي اجراء اخر متعلق بالسند وعلى وجه خاص بعرضه للقبول او تقديم احتجاج الا في يوم عمل.‏ 

3-واذا وجب اتخاذ اي اجراء من هذه الاجراءات في ميعاد معين يوافق اخر يوم منه يوم عطلة رسمية فيمتد هذا الميعاد الى يوم العمل التالي.‏ 

4-اما ايام العطلة الرسمية التي تتخلل الميعاد فتحسب منه.‏ 

المادة/342/-لايدخل في حساب الميعاد القانوني او الاتفاقي اليوم الاول منه.‏ 

المادة/343/-لايجوز منح اي ميعاد قضائي او قانوني الا في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادتين /303و314/من هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة/344/-1-يطلق لفظ (التوقيع) في هذا الكتاب على الامضاء والختم وبصمة الاصبع.‏ 

2-ويجب ان يشهد شاهدان على صاحب الختم او البصمة بأنه وقع امامهما عالماً بما وقع عليه.‏ 

الباب الثاني : السند لأمر‏ 

المادة/345/-يشتمل السند لأمر على البيانات الاتية:‏ 

1-شرط الامر او عبارة (سند لأمر) مكتوبة في متن السند وباللغة التي كتب بها.‏ 

2-تعهد غير معلق على شرط بأداء قدر معين من النقود.‏ 

3-تاريخ الاستحقاق.‏ 

4-مكان الاداء.‏ 

5-اسم من يجب الاداء له او لأمره.‏ 

6-تاريخ انشاء السند ومكان إنشائه.‏ 

7-توقيع من أنشأ السند(المحرر).‏ 

المادة/346/-السند الخالي من احد البيانات المذكورة في المادة السابقة لايعتبر سنداً لأمر الا في الحالات المبينة في الفقرات الاتية:‏ 

1-السند الخالي من ذكر تاريخ الاستحقاق يكون مستحق الاداء لدى الاطلاع عليه.‏ 

2-اذا لم يذكر مكان الاداء فالمكان الذي يذكر بجانب اسم المحرر يعد مكاناً للاداء وموطناً للمحرر في الوقت نفسه.‏ 

3-السند الخالي من ذكر مكان انشائه يعتبر منشأ في المكان المبين بجانب اسم محرره.‏ 

المادة/347/-الاحكام المتعلقة بسند السحب فيما يختص بتظهيره واستحقاقه ووفائه والرجوع بسبب عدم الوفاء والاحتجاج والوفاء بالتدخل والصور والتحريف والتقادم وايام العطل الرسمية وحساب المهل والمواعيد وحظر منح المواعيد القضائية والقانونية والحجز الاحتياطي تتبع جميعاً في السند لأمر ذلك كله بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض مع ماهيته.‏ 

المادة/348/-تسري على (السند لأمر) الاحكام المتعلقة بسند السحب المستحق الاداء في موطن احد الاغيار او في جهة اخرى غير الجهة التي بها موطن المسحوب عليه واشتراط الفائدة والاختلاف في البيانات الخاصة بالمبلغ الواجب دفعه والنتائج المترتبة على التوقيع وعلى توقيع شخص لاصفة له او شخص جاوز حدود نيابته.‏ 

المادة/349/-تسري ايضا على السند لأمر احكام سند السحب المتعلقة بالضمان فإذا لم يذكر في صيغة الضمان اسم المضمون فإنه يعد حاصلاً محرر السند لأمر.‏ 

المادة/350/-1-يلتزم محرر سند لامر بمثل مايلتزم به قابل سند السحب.‏ 

2-اما اسناد الامر الواجبة الاداء بعد ميعاد الاطلاع فيجب ان تعرض على محررها في الميعاد المبين في المادة /276/ من هذا القانون ليضع عليها تأشيراً بالاطلاع مؤرخاً وموقعاً منه.‏ 

3-ويبدأ هذا الميعاد من تاريخ التأشير المذكور.‏ 

4-فإذا امتنع المحرر عن وضع التأشير المتقدم وجب اثبات هذا الامتناع باحتجاج يكون تاريخه مبدأ لسريان مدة الاطلاع.‏ 

الباب الثالث : الشيك‏ 

ˆ الفصل الأول : إنشاؤه وصيغته‏ 

المادة/351/-يشتمل الشيك على البيانات الاتية:‏ 

1-كلمة (شيك) مكتوبة في متن السند وباللغة التي كتب بها.‏ 

2-امر غير معلق على شرط بأداء قدر معين من النقود.‏ 

3-اسم من يلزمه الاداء(المسحوب عليه).‏ 

4-مكان الاداء.‏ 

5-تاريخ انشاء الشيك ومكان انشائه.‏ 

6-توقيع من انشأ الشيك (الساحب).‏ 

المادة/352/-السند الخالي من احد البيانات المذكورة لايعتبر شيكاً الا في الحالات المبينة في الفقرات الاتية:‏ 

1-اذا لم يذكر مكان الاداء فالمكان الذي يذكر بجانب اسم المسحوب عليه يعد مكاناً للدفع فإن ذكرت عدة امكنة بجانب اسم المسحوب عليه يكون الشيك مستحق الاداء في اول محل مبين فيه.‏ 

2-اذا خلا الشيك من هذه البيانات او اي بيان اخر كان و اجب الاداء في المكان الذي يقع فيه المحل الرئيسي للمسحوب عليه.‏ 

3-اذا خلا من بيان محل الانشاء عُدّ منشأ في المكان المبين بجانب اسم الساحب.‏ 

المادة/353/-1-لايجوز سحب الشيكات الا على مصرف.‏ 

2-والصكوك الصادرة في سورية المستحقة الوفاء فيها المسحوبة على غير مصرف في صورة شيك لاتعد شيكات صحيحة.‏ 

المادة/354/-1- لايجوز اصدار شيك مالم يكن للساحب لدى المسحوب عليه في وقت انشائه نقود يستطيع التصرف فيها بموجب شيك طبقاً لاتفاق صريح او ضمني بينهما.‏ 

2- وعلى ساحب الشيك او الآمر غيره بسحبه لذمته اداء مقابل وفائه.‏ 

3-ومع هذا يظل الساحب لحساب غيره مسؤولاً بصفته الشخصية قبل المظهرين او الحامل دون غيرهم.‏ 

4-وعلى الساحب دون غيره ان يثبت في حالة الانكار ان من سحب عليه الشيك كان لديه مقابل وفائه في وقت انشائه والا يكون ضامناً وفاءه ولو قدم الاحتجاج بعد المواعيد المحددة.‏ 

المادة/355/-1- لاقبول في الشيك, واذا كتبت على الشيك عبارة (القبول) عدت كأن لم تكن.‏ 

2- على انه يجوز للمسحوب عليه ان يؤشر على الشيك وهذه الاشارة تفيد وجود مقابل وفاء (مؤونة) في تاريخ التأشير.‏ 

3-ويجوز للمسحوب عليه ان يصدق على الشيك وهذه العبارة تفيد اقراره بوجود مقابل الوفاء في تاريخ المصادقة وتعهده بوفائه للحامل.‏ 

المادة/356/-1- يجوز اشتراط اداء الشيك:‏ 

أ- الى شخص مسمى مع النص فيه صراحة على (شرط الامر) او بدونه.‏ 

ب- الى شخص مسمى مع ذكر شرط (ليس لامر) او اي عبارة اخرى تفيد هذا الشرط.‏ 

ج-الى حامل الشيك.‏ 

2-والشيك المسحوب لمصلحة شخص مسمى والمنصوص فيه على عبارة (او لحامله) او اي عبارة اخرى تفيد هذا المعنى يعتبر شيكاً لحامله.‏ 

3-والشيكات المشتملة (على شرط عدم القابلية للتداول) لاتدفع الا لحملتها الذين استلموها مقترنة بهذا الشرط.‏ 

المادة/357/-1- يجوز سحب الشيك لامر الساحب نفسه.‏ 

2-ويجوز سحبه لحساب شخص اخر.‏ 

3-ولايجوز سحبه على الساحب نفسه الا عندما يكون مسحوباً من مؤسسة على مؤسسة اخرى كلتاهما للساحب نفسه وبشرط الا يكون مستحق الوفاء لحامله.‏ 

المادة/358/-كل اشتراط فائدة في الشيك يعتبر كأن لم يكن.‏ 

المادة /359/-يجوز اشتراط وفاء الشيك في موطن احد الاغيار سواء أكان في الجهة التي فيها موطن المسحوب عليه ام في اي جهة اخرى بشرط ان يكون هذا الغير مصرفاً.‏ 

المادة /360/-تسري على الشيك احكام المواد /251و252/ من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب.‏ 

المادة/361/-يضمن الساحب الوفاء وكل شرط يعفي به الساحب نفسه من هذا الضمان يعتبر كأن لم يكن.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثاني : تداول الشيك‏ 

المادة/362/-1- الشيك المشروط دفعه الى شخص مسمى قابل للتداول بطريق التظهير ولو لم يذكر فيه صراحة كلمة (لأمر).‏ 

2-والشيك المشروط دفعه الى شخص مسمى والمدونة فيه عبارة (ليس لأمر) او اي عبارة اخرى مماثلة يخضع تداوله لاحكام حوالة الحق المقررة في القانون المدني دون غيرها.‏ 

3-ويصح التظهير ولو للساحب نفسه او لأي ملتزم اخر ويكون لهؤلاء جميعاً الحق في تظهيره.‏ 

المادة/363/-1- يجب ان يكون التظهير خالياً من كل شرط, وكل شرط علق عليه التظهير يعتبر كأن لم يكن.‏ 

2-والتظهير الجزئي باطل وكذلك التظهير الصادر من المسحوب عليه.‏ 

3-والتظهير(لحامله) يعد تظهيراً على بياض.‏ 

4-والتظهير (الى المسحوب عليه) لايعتبر الا مخالصة( ايصال) ما لم يكن للمسحوب عليه عدة مؤسسات وحصل التظهير لمصلحة مؤسسة غير التي سحب عليها الشيك.‏ 

المادة/364/-تسري على الشيك احكام المواد /265و266و267و268و269و270/ من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب.‏ 

المادة/365/- التظهير المكتوب على شيك لحامله يجعل المظهر مسؤولاً وفقاً للاحكام المختصة بالرجوع غير ان التظهير لايجعل من الصك شيكاً لأمر.‏ 

المادة/366/-1- التظهير اللاحق للاحتجاج او الحاصل بعد انقضاء الميعاد المحدد لتقديم الشيك لاينتج سوى اثار الاحكام المتعلقة بحوالة الحق المقررة في القانون المدني.‏ 

2-ويعد التظهير الخالي من التاريخ انه تم قبل تقديم الاحتجاج او انه تم قبل انقضاء الميعاد المنوه عنه في الفقرة السابقة الا اذا اثبت العكس.‏ 

3-ولايجوز تقديم تواريخ التظهير وان حصل يعد تزويراً.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثالث : الضمان‏ 

المادة/367/-تسري على الشيك احكام المواد /283و284و285/ من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب فيما عدا ماهو منصوص عليه في المادة /384/ منه بالنسبة الى جواز الضمان من المسحوب عليه.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الرابع : تقديم الشيك ووفاؤه‏ 

المادة/368/-1- يكون الشيك واجب الوفاء لدى الاطلاع عليه وكل بيان مخالف لذلك يعتبر كأن لم يكن.‏ 

2-والشيك المقدم للوفاء قبل اليوم المبين فيه كتاريخ لاصداره واجب الوفاء في يوم تقديمه.‏ 

المادة/369/-1- الشيك المسحوب في سورية وواجب الوفاء فيها يجب تقديمه للوفاء في خلال ثمانية ايام.‏ 

2-فإن كان مسحوباً في خارج سورية وواجب الوفاء في داخلها وجب تقديمه في خلال عشرين يوماً اذا كانت جهة اصداره واقعة في اوروبا او في اي بلد اخر واقع على شاطىء البحر الابيض المتوسط وفي خلال سبعين يوماً اذا كانت جهة اصداره واقعة في غير البلاد السالفه الذكر.‏ 

3-ويبدأ الميعاد السالف الذكر في اليوم المبين في الشيك انه تاريخ اصداره.‏ 

المادة/370/-اذا سحب شيك بين بلدين مختلفي التقويم ارجع تاريخ اصداره الى اليوم المقابل في تقويم بلد الوفاء.‏ 

المادة/371/- يعتبر تقديم الشيك الى احد غرف المقاصة بمثابة تقديم للوفاء.‏ 

المادة/372/-1- على المسحوب عليه ان يوفي قيمة الشيك ولو بعد الميعاد المحدد لتقديمه.‏ 

2-ولاتقبل معارضة الساحب على وفائه الا في حالة ضياعه او تفليس حامله.‏ 

3-فإذا عارض الساحب على الرغم من هذا الحظر لاسباب اخرى وجب على قاضي الامور المستعجلة بناء على طلب الحامل ان يأمر برفع المعارضة ولو في حالة قيام دعوى اصلية.‏ 

المادة/373/- اذا توفي الساحب او فقد اهليته او افلس بعد انشاء الشيك, فليس لذلك اثر على الاحكام المترتبة على الشيك.‏ 

المادة/374/-1- اذا اوفى المسحوب عليه قيمة الشيك جاز له ان يطلب تسلمه من الحامل موقعاً عليه منه بالتخالص.‏ 

2-ولايجوز للحامل الامتناع عن قبول الوفاء الجزئي, واذا كان مقابل الوفاء اقل من مبلغ الشيك جاز للحامل ان يطلب الاداء بقدر ماهنالك من مقابل الوفاء.‏ 

3-واذا كان الوفاء جزئياً جاز للمسحوب عليه ان يطلب اثبات هذا الوفاء في الشيك وان يطلب مخالصة بذلك.‏ 

4-وكل مايدفع من اصل قيمة الشيك تبرأ منه ذمة ساحبه ومظهريه وضامنيه وعلى حامل الشيك ان يقدم الاحتجاج عما بقي من قيمته.‏ 

المادة/375/-1-اذا قدمت عدة شيكات في ان واحد وكان مالدى المسحوب عليه من نقود غير كافٍ لوفائها جميعاً وجب مراعاة ترتيب تواريخ اصدارها.‏ 

2-فاذا كانت الشيكات المقدمة مفصولة من دفتر واحد وتحمل تاريخ اصدار واحد فالافضلية للشيك الاسبق رقماً.‏ 

المادة/376/-1- من اوفى قيمة شيك من غير معارضة من احد عد وفاؤه صحيحاً وذلك مع عدم الاخلال بحكم المادة /393/ من هذا القانون.‏ 

2- واذا اوفى المسحوب عليه قيمة شيك قابل للتظهير لزمه التحقق من انتظام تسلسل التظهيرات وليس ملزماً ان يتحقق من صحة تواقيع المظهرين.‏ 

المادة/377/-1- اذا اشترط وفاء الشيك بعملة غير متداولة في سورية جاز وفاء قيمته في الميعاد المحدد لتقديمه بالعملة السورية حسب سعرها في يوم الوفاء.‏ 

2-فاذا لم يقع الوفاء في يوم التقديم فللحامل الخيار بين المطالبة بقيمة الشيك محسوبة بسعر العملة السورية في يوم التقديم او في يوم الوفاء.‏ 

3-واذا قدم الشيك للمرة الاولى بعد انقضاء الميعاد المحدد لتقديمه كانت العبرة لسعر اليوم الذي انتهى فيه ميعاد التقديم.‏ 

4-والعرف الجاري في سورية لتقويم النقد الاجنبي هو المعتبر انما يجوز للساحب ان يعين في الشيك السعر الذي تحسب على اساسه القيمة واجبة الوفاء.‏ 

5-ولاتسري الاحكام المتقدمة عندما يشترط الساحب ان يكون الوفاء بعملة اجنبية معينة .‏ 

6-واذا تعين مبلغ الشيك بعملة تحمل اسماً مشتركاً تختلف قيمتها في بلد اصداره عن قيمتها في بلد وفائه فيفترض ان الاداء يكون يعملة بلد الوفاء.‏ 

المادة/378/-تسري على الشيك احكام المواد /297و298و300و301و302/ من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الخامس : الشيك المسطر والشيك المقيد في الحساب‏ 

المادة/379/-1-لساحب الشيك او لحامله ان يسطره.‏ 

2-ويكون لهذا التسطير الاثار المبينة في المادة /380/ من هذا القانون.‏ 

3-ويجري التسطير بوضع خطين متوازيين في صدر الشيك.‏ 

4-ويكون التسطير عاماً او خاصاً.‏ 

5-فإذا خلا مابين الخطين من اي بيان او كتب بين الخطين لفظ المصرف او اي لفظ اخر بهذا المعنى كان التسطير عاماً.‏ 

6-اما اذا كتب اسم مصرف معين بين الخطين كان التسطير خاصاً.‏ 

7-ويجوز ان يتحول التسطير العام الى تسطير خاص, اما التسطير الخاص فلا يتحول الى تسطير عام.‏ 

8-ويعد كأن لم يكن كل شطب للتسطير او لاسم المصرف المعين.‏ 

المادة/380/-1-لايجوز للمسحوب عليه ان يوفي شيكاً مسطراً تسطيراً عاماً الا الى احد عملائه او الى مصرف.‏ 

2- ولايجوز للمسحوب عليه ان يوفي شيكاً مسطراً تسطيراً خاصاً الا الى المصرف المعين او الى عميله ان كان هذا المصرف هو المسحوب عليه.‏ 

3-ومع ذلك يجوز للمصرف المعين ان يلجأ الى مصرف اخر لقبض قيمة الشيك.‏ 

4-ولايجوز لأي مصرف ان يحصل على شيك مسطر الا من احد عملائه او من مصرف اخر ولا ان يقبض قيمته لحساب اشخاص اخرين غير من ذكروا.‏ 

5-واذا حمل الشيك عدة تسطيرات خاصة فلا يجوز للمسحوب عليه وفاؤه الا اذا كان يحمل تسطيرين وكان احدهما لتحصيل قيمة بوساطة غرفة المقاصة.‏ 

6-واذا لم يراع المسحوب عليه او المصرف الاحكام السابقة فإنه يكون ملتزماً بتعويض الضرر بقدر قيمة الشيك.‏ 

المادة/381/-1- يجوز لساحب الشيك ولحامله ان يمنعا وفاءه نقداً بوضع العبارة الاتية (لقيده في الحساب ) على ظهر الشيك او اي عبارة اخرى مماثلة وفي هذه الحالة لايمكن ان يجري تسديد الشيك من قبل المسحوب عليه الا بطريق القيد في السجلات (اعتماد في الحساب او نقل او مقاصة) والقيد في التسجيلات يقوم مقام الوفاء.‏ 

2-ويعتبر باطلاً كل شطب لعبارة (قيد في الحساب).‏ 

3-ويترتب على عدم مراعاة المسحوب عليه للاحكام المتقدمة ان يصبح مسؤولاً عن تعويض الضرر بما لايجاوز قيمة الشيك.‏ 

المادة/382/-تسري احكام المادة السابقة على الشيكات المشتملة على شرط القيد في الحساب الصادرة من خارج سورية.‏ 

ˆ الفصل السادس : الرجوع بسبب عدم الوفاء‏ 

المادة/383/-1- لحامل الشيك الرجوع على المظهرين والساحب وغيرهم من الملزمين به اذا قدمه في الوقت المحدد ولم تدفع قيمته واثبت الامتناع عن الوفاء بإحدى الطرق الاتية:‏ 

أ-بورقة احتجاج رسمية.‏ 

ب-ببيان صادر من المسحوب عليه مؤرخ مكتوب على الشيك ذاته مع ذكر يوم تقديمه.‏ 

ج-ببيان مؤرخ صادر عن غرفة المقاصة يذكر فيه ان الشيك قدم في الوقت المحدد ولم تدفع قيمته.‏ 

2-ويطلق لفظ احتجاج ايضاً في هذا القانون على البيانين المذكورين في الحالتين الواردتين في الفقرتين/ب,ج/ من هذه المادة الا اذا نص على خلاف ذلك.‏ 

ˆ الفصل السابع : الاحتجاج‏ 

المادة/384/-1- يجب اثبات الامتناع عن الدفع بالوسائل المبينة في المادة السابقة قبل انقضاء الميعاد المحدد للتقديم.‏ 

2-فإذا وقع التقديم في اخر يوم من هذا الميعاد جاز اثبات الامتناع في يوم العمل التالي له.‏ 

المادة/385/-تسري على الشيك احكام المواد:/306و307و308/ من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب.‏ 

المادة/386/-لحامل الشيك مطالبة من له حق الرجوع عليه بما يأتي:‏ 

1-مبلغ الشيك غير المدفوع.‏ 

2- الفوائد ابتداء من يوم التقديم محسوبة بمعدلها القانوني بالنسبة للشيكات المسحوبة والمستحقة الوفاء في سورية وبمعدل /10%/ بالنسبة للشيكات الاخرى.‏ 

3- مصاريف الاحتجاج والاشعارات وغيرها من المصاريف.‏ 

المادة/387/-لمن اوفى شيكاً ان يطالب ضامنيه بما يأتي:‏ 

1-جميع ما أوفاه.‏ 

2-فوائد المبلغ الذي اوفاه محسوبة بالسعر القانوني ابتداء من يوم الوفاء بالنسبة للشيكات المسحوبة والمستحقة الوفاء في سورية ومحسوبة بسعر /10%/ بالنسبة للشيكات الاخرى.‏ 

3-المصاريف التي تحملها.‏ 

المادة/388/-تسري على الشيك احكام المواد/311و315و316/ من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب.‏ 

المادة/389/-1-اذا حال دون عرض الشيك او دون تقديم الاحتجاج او مايقوم مقام الاحتجاج في المواعيد المعينة حائل لايمكن التغلب عليه فتمتد هذه المواعيد وفقاً لاحكام قانون اصول المحاكمات.‏ 

2-وعلى حامل الشيك ان يشعر دون ابطاء من ظهره له بالحادث القهري, وان يثبت هذا الاشعار مؤرخاً وموقعاً عليه في الشيك او الورقة المتصلة به.‏ 

3-وعلى من ارسل له الاشعار ابلاغ من ظهر له الشيك, ويتسلسل ذلك وفقاً للمادة /306/ من هذا القانون.‏ 

4-وعلى الحامل بعد زوال الحادث القهري عرض الشيك للوفاء دون ابطاء وعليه عند الاقتضاء تقديم الاحتجاج او اتخاذ مايقوم مقامه.‏ 

5-واذا استمرت القوة القاهرة اكثر من خمسة عشر يوماً محسوبة من تاريخ اليوم الذي قام فيه الحامل بإشعار مظهره بوقوع الحادث القهري ولو وقع هذا التاريخ قبل انقضاء ميعاد تقديم الشيك, جاز الرجوع على الملتزمين من غير حاجة الى تقديم الشيك او تقديم الاحتجاج او مايقوم مقام الاحتجاج.‏ 

6-ولاتعتبر من قبيل الحوادث القهرية الامور الشخصية البحتة المتعلقة بحامل الشيك او بمن كلفه تقديمه او تقديم الاحتجاج او مايقوم مقام الاحتجاج.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثامن : تعدد النسخ‏ 

المادة/390/-1- فيما عدا الشيك الذي لحامله يجوز سحب الشيك نسخاً متعددة يطابق بعضها بعضاً ان كان مسحوباً من دولة ومستحق الوفاء في دولة اخرى, او في جزء من دولة ماواقعة عبر البحار او العكس, او كان مسحوباً ومستحق الوفاء في جزء أو أجزا مختلفة من دولة تقع عبر البحار.‏ 

2-واذا سحب شيك بأكثر من نسخة وجب ان يوضع في متن كل نسخة منه رقمها والا اعتبرت كل نسخة منها شيكاً مستقلاً.‏ 

المادة/391/- تسري على الشيك احكام المادة /332/ من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب.‏ 

ˆ الفصل التاسع : التحريف‏ 

المادة/392/-تسري على الشيك احكام المادة /336/ من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب.‏ 

المادة /393/-1- يتحمل المسحوب عليه وحده الضرر المترتب على شيك مزور او محرف اذا لم يمكن نسبة اي خطأ الى الساحب المبين اسمه في الصك.‏ 

2-وبوجه خاص يعتبر الساحب مخطئاً اذا لم يحافظ على دفتر الشيكات المسلم اليه بما ينبغي من عناية.‏ 

ˆ الفصل العاشر : التقادم‏ 

المادة/394/-1- تسقط بالتقادم دعوى حامل الشيك تجاه المسحوب عليه بمضي ثلاث سنوات محسوبة من تاريخ انقضاء الميعاد المحدد لتقديم الشيك للوفاء.‏ 

2- وتسقط بالتقادم دعاوى رجوع الحامل على المظهرين والساحب والملتزمين الاخرين بمضي ستة شهور محسوبة من تاريخ انقضاء ميعاد التقديم.‏ 

3-وتسقط بالتقادم دعاوى رجوع مختلف الملتزمين بوفاء الشيك بعضهم تجاه البعض بمضي ستة شهور محسوبة من اليوم الذي اوفى فيه الملتزم او من اليوم الذي خوصم فيه بدعوى الرجوع.‏ 

4-ولاتسقط بمضي المواعيد المتقدمة الدعوى على الساحب الذي لم يقدم مقابل الوفاء او قدمه ثم سحبه كلاً او بعضاً والدعاوى على سائر الملتزمين الذين حصلوا على كسب غير عادل.‏ 

المادة/395/-تسري على الشيك احكام المواد:/338و339و340و342و343/ من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب.‏ 

ˆ الفصل الحادي عشر : أحكام عامة‏ 

المادة/396/-لا يتجدد الدين بقبول الدائن تسلم شيك استيفاء لدينه, فيبقى الدين الاصلي قائماً بكل ماله من ضمانات الى ان توفى قيمة هذا الشيك.‏ 

المادة/397/- يسري على الشيك حكم المادة/321/ من هذا القانون المتعلقة بسند السحب.‏ 

المادة/398/-1-يعاقب بغرامة لاتتجاوز خمسة وعشرين الف ليرة سورية كل من اصدر شيكاً لم يدون فيه مكان اصداره, وكل من اصدر شيكاً بدون تاريخ او اثبت فيه تاريخاً غير صحيح, وكل من سحب شيكاً على غير المصرف.‏ 

2-ويحكم بالغرامة نفسها على المظهر الاول للشيك او حامله اذا خلا الشيك من بيان مكان اصداره او تاريخه او كتب فيه تاريخ لاحق لتاريخ تظهيره او تقديمه.‏ 

3-وليس لاحد منهما حق الرجوع بهذه الغرامة على غيره.‏ 

4-ويحكم ايضاً بهذه الغرامة على كل من اوفى شيكاً يكون خالياً من مكان اصداره او تاريخه وكل من تسلم هذا الشيك على سبيل المقاصة.‏ 

5-ويحكم بهذه الغرامة ايضاً على كل من اصدر شيكاً ليس له مقابل وفاء كامل وسابق لاصداره.‏ 

6-كل ذلك مع عدم الاخلال بتطبيق احكام قانون العقوبات عند الاقتضاء.‏ 

7-ولايعتبر الشيك خالياً من ذكر مكان الاصدار اذا توافر فيه ماهو مبين بالفقرة الاخيرة من المادة /352/ من هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة/399/-1- على كل مصرف سلم عميله دفتر شيكات بيضاء للدفع بموجبها من خزانته ان يكتب على كل صحيفة منه اسم الشخص الذي تسلم اليه ورقم حسابه.‏ 

2-وكل مخالفة لحكم هذه المادة يعاقب فاعلها بغرامة لاتتجاوز خمسة وعشرين الف ليرة سورية.‏ 

المادة/400/-يعاقب بغرامة لاتقل عن عشرة الاف ليرة سورية ولاتتجاوز خمسة وعشرين الف ليرة سورية كل مسحوب عليه صرح عن علم بوجود مقابل وفاء اقل مما لديه.‏ 

المادة/401/-1-اذا اقيمت على الساحب دعوى جزائية وفقاً للمادتين /652و653/ من قانون العقوبات جاز للمدعي الشخصي ان يطلب من المحكمة الجزائية ذات الاختصاص الحكم له بمبلغ مساو لقيمة الشيك دون ان يخل ذلك بحقه عند الاقتضاء في التضمينات كافة.‏ 

2-ولصاحب الحق المطالبة بحقوقه امام المحاكم العادية اذا اختار ذلك.‏ 

المادة/402/-كل مصرف رفض بسوء نية وفاء شيك له مقابل وفاء مسحوب عليه سحباً صحيحاً ولم يقدم اي اعتراض على صرفه يكون مسؤولاً تجاه الساحب عما اصابه من ضرر بسبب عدم الوفاء وعما لحق اعتباره المالي من اذى.‏ 

المادة/403/-يطلق لفظ (مصرف) في هذا القانون على كل الاشخاص والمؤسسات التي تحترف الاعمال المصرفية.‏ 

المادة/404/- لاتنطبق النصوص الواردة في باب الشيك و التي تحيل الى احكام اخرى في باب سند السحب الا بالقدر الذي لاتتعارض فيه مع ماهية الشيك.‏ 

الباب الرابع : سائر الاسناد القابلة للانتقال بطريقة التظهير‏ 

المادة /405/ - 1 - كل سند يلتزم به موقعه تسليم مبلغ من المال أو كمية من المثليات في محل ووقت معينين, يجوز انتقاله بطريقة التظهير اذا كان منشأ على وجه صريح بعبارة الامر.‏ 

2 - ويكون التظهير خاضعا لأحكام المادة /263/ من هذا القانون وما يليها الخاصة بتظهير سند السحب ما لم يكن في القانون أو السند نفسه احكام مخالفة.‏ 

3 - وليس لمدين ان يحتج بأسباب للدفع غير الاسباب الناشئة عن السند نفسه والاسباب التي يملكها مباشرة ضد المدعي, الا اذا كان المدعي سيئ النية.‏ 

4 - ولا يجبر على الوفاء الا مقابل تسليم سند الامر مشتملا على ذكر الايصال.‏ 

المادة /406/ اذا سلم على سبيل ايفاء الدين سند سحب او سندا لامر أو غيرهما من الاسناد القابلة للتظهير فلا يعد ذلك تجديدا للتعاقد ما لم تكن ارادة الطرفين تفيد العكس.‏ 

الباب الخامس : القيم المنقولة‏ 

الأوراق المالية‏ 

المادة /407/ - ان الاسهم واسناد القرض واسناد الدخل وغير ذلك من السناد القابلة للتداول التي تصدر بالجملة وتخول الحق بقيم متساوية من المال ويمكن تسعيرها في احدى الاسواق المالية,يجوز ان تكون اسمية أو لحاملها أو للامر مع مراعاة الاحكام الواردة في باب الشركات المساهمة المؤسسة في سورية.‏ 

المادة /408/ - 1 - اذا كان السند ونشأ لحامله فانتقاله يتم بمجرد التسليم.‏ 

2 - ويعتبر كل حائز لهذا السند ذا صفة لاستعمال الحقوق المختصة به. وما دام المدين لم يتلق اعتراضا قانونيا يكون دفعه لحامل السند مبرئا لذمته.‏ 

3 - وليس للمدين ان يحتج تجاه حامل السند الا بأسباب الدفع المستندة الى بطلان السند أو الناشئة عن نص السند نفسه.‏ 

المادة /409/ - 1 - اذا كان السند اسميا فحق مالكه يثبت بإجراد تسجيل باسمه في سجلات المؤسسة التي اصدرت السند.‏ 

2 - وتنشأ ملكية هذا السند من هذا التسجيل.‏ 

المادة /410/ - 1 - يتم التفرغ عن السند الاسمي بتصريح يفيد الانتقال يدون في السجلات ويوققع عليه المتفرغ أو وكيله.‏ 

2 - ويحق للمؤسسة المدينة قبل تسجيل التفرغ آن تطلب من صاحب التصريح اثبات هويته واهليته.‏ 

3 - ويخول هذا التفرغ المالك الجديد الذي يسجل لاسمه حقا شخصيا ومباشرا وليس للمؤسسة المدينة ان تحتج تجاهه بأي سبب من اسباب الدفع يختص بمالكي السند السابقين.‏ 

المادة /411/ - يجوز ان تكون الاسناد الاسمية مشتملة على قسائم قابلة للاقتطاع تخول حاملها حق استيفاء الاستحقاقات والتوزيعات والفوائد (وتسمى اسنادا مختلطة).‏ 

المادة /412/ - 1 - ان اسناد القيم المنقولة المنشأة لامر تنتقل بطريقة التظهير.‏ 

2 - ويخضع تظهيرها للقواعد التي يخضع لها تظهير سند السحب ما لم يكن هناك احكام مخالفة ناشئة عن القوانين والانظمة أو عن ماهية السند نفسه.‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القانون رقم 33 لعام 2007 قانون التجارة

الكتاب الرابع


الصلح الواقي والإفلاس‏ 

ˆ الباب الأول : الصلح الواقي‏ 

المادة /413/ - يحق لكل تاجر قبل توقفه عن الوفاء أو في خلال الايام العشرة التي تلي هذا التوقف ان يطلب من محكة البداية المدنية في المنطقة التي فيها مركزه الرئيسي ان تدعو دائنيه ليعرض عليهم صلحا واقيا من الافلاس.‏ 

المادة /414/ - 1 - على التاجر ان يقدم تأييدا لهذا الطلب دفاتره التجارية الاجبارية المنظمة وفقا للاصول منذ ثلاث سنوات على الاقل أو من بدء مدة احترافه التجارة اذا كانت تقل عن ثلاث سنوات, وان يقدم ايضا وثيقة تثبت قيده في سجل التجارة وبيانا مفصلا وتقديريا لاعماله وبيانا باسماء جميع دائنيه مع الاشارة الى مبلغ دين كل منهم ومحل اقامته.‏ 

2 - واذا كان الامر يختص بشركة فتبرز المستندات المثبتة لانشائها وفقا للاصول.‏ 

3 - وعلى التاجر ان يوضح الاسباب التي حملته على طلب الصلح, وان يبين معدل التوزيع الذي ينوي عرضه على دائنيه أو الاسباب التي تحول دون الافصاح في الحال عن مقترحاته, وان يعين ايضا الضمانات العينية أو الشخصية التي يقدمها لدائنيه.‏ 

4 - وعلى كل حال لا يجوز ان يكون المعدل المقترح اقل من ثلاثين بالمائة من اصل ديونه العادية اذا كانت مهلة الوفاء سنة واحدة ولا يكون اقل من خمسين بالمائة اذا كانت المهلة ثمانية عشر شهرا ولا اقل من خمس وسبعين في المائة اذا كانت المهلة ثلاث سنوات.‏ 

المادة /415/ - 1 - على المحكمة بعد استماع النيابة العامة ان تقرر في غرفة المذاكرة رد الطلب في الحالات الآتية:‏ 

أ - اذا لم يودع التاجر الدفاتر والمستندات المبينة في المادة السابقة.‏ 

ب - اذا كان قد سبق ان حكم عليه بالافلاس الاحتيالي أو بالتزوير أو بالسرقة أو بإساءة الائتمان أو الاحتيال أو اختلاس الاموال العامة أو كان لم يقم بما التزم به في صلح واق سابق أو كان قد شهر افلاسه سابقا ولم يف ديون جميع دائنيه تماما أو لم يقم بالتزامات الصلح بتمامها.‏ 

ج - اذا لم يقدم ضمانات كافية للقيام بتوزيع المعدل المقترح.‏ 

د - اذا فر بعد اغلاق متاجره أو اختلس أو اخفى أو بدد بطريقة الغش أو الاحتيال قسما هاما من امواله.‏ 

2 - وفي جميع هذه الاحوال اذا كان التاجر قد توقف عن وفاء ديونه التجارية, تقرر المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها شهر افلاسه.‏ 

المادة /416/ - 1 - اذا اعتبرت المحكمة ان الطلب قانوني وحري بالقبول فتأمر بمقتضى قرار لا يقبل أي طريق من طرق المراجعة دعوة الدائنين للحضور امام قاض منتدب للمناقشة والمذاكرة في اقتراح الصلح الواقي.‏ 

2 - وتقوم المحكمة بوظائف القاضي المنتدب.‏ 

3 - وللمحكمة ان تعهد بالوظائف المذكورة أو ببعضها الى احدى محاكم الصلح في منطقتها.‏ 

4 - يعين القاضي المنتدب محل الاجتماع وتاريخه وساعته في خلال ثلاثين يوما على الاكثر ابتداء من تاريخ قرار المحكمة كما يعين الميعاد الذي يجب فيه شهر هذا القرار وابلاغه الى الدائنين.‏ 

5 - ويعين ايضا مفوضا من غير الدائنين تكون مهمته في هذه الاثناء مراقبة ادارة المشروع التجاري والتثبت مما له ,ما عليه من الديون واجراء التحقيق عن طريقة تصرف المدين ثم يقدم تقريرا لكتلة الدائنين في هذا الشأن.‏ 

6 - وعليه ان يعين للتاجر المفلس ميعادا لا يجاوز خمسة ايام لاكمال البيان المشتمل على اسماء دائنيه عندما يثبت التاجر في طلبه عدم تمكنه من تقديم هذا البيان كاملا في الحال.‏ 

7 - وبناء على طلب القاضي المنتدب يشار الى قرار المحكمة بشرح يوقعه القاضي أو الكاتب ويسطر في آخر القيود المدونة في دفاتر التاجر ثم تعاد اليه دفاتره, كما يشار اليه في قيد المدين في سجل التجارة.‏ 

المادة /417/ - 1 - يقوم كاتب المحكمة بشهر القرار بوساطة اعلانات تلصق على لوحة اعلانات المحكمة ونشر خلاصته في احدى الصحف وبطلب تسجيله في سجل التجارة, كل ذلك في ميعاد يعين في القرار نفسه.‏ 

2 - واذا كان بيان اسماء الدائنين غير كامل أو وجد من الضرورة التوسع في الشهر, فيحق للمحكمة ان تقرر النشر في صحف اضافية.‏ 

3 - ويجوز للمحكمة ان تقرر نشر الخلاصة في الصحف الاجنبية ايضا اذا اقتضى الامر ذلك.‏ 

4 - وعلى الكاتب ان يعلم الدائنين باسم المدين واسم القاضي المنتدب واسم المفوض وتاريخ القرار المختص بدعوة الدائنين ومحل الاجتماع وتاريخه مع بيان موجز لاقتراحات المدين. ويجري التبليغ بوساطة المحضر أو بالبريد المضمون أو غير ذلك من وسائل الاتصال السريع.‏ 

5 - ويجب ان تضم الى الملف الاوراق المثبتة لحصول الشهر والتبليغ الى الدائنين.‏ 

المادة /418/ - 1 - منذ تاريخ ايداع الطلب الى ان يكتسب الحكم المتضمن تصديق الصلح قوة القضية المقضية لا يحق لأي دائن بيده سند سابق لتاريخ الحكم ان يباشر أو يتابع معاملة تنفيذية أو ان يكتسب أي حق امتياز على اموال المدين أو ان يسجل رهنا أو تأمينا عقاريا, وكل ذلك تحت طائلة البطلان.‏ 

2 - تبقى موقوفة المواعيد المختصة بالتقادم وبسقوط الدعاوى والحقوق التي كانت قد انقطعت بسبب الاجراءات المبينة فيما تقدم.‏ 

3 - ان الديون العادية التي ليس لها أي امتياز تعد مستحقة الاداء ويتوقف سريان فائدتها تجاه الدائنين فقط.‏ 

4 - اما المبالغ المترتبة بصفة ضرائب وان كانت ممتازة فلا تخضع للآثار القانونية المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة.‏ 

المادة /419/ - 1 - في اثناء اجراءات الصلح الواقي يبقى المدين قائما بادارة امواله ويثابر على القيام بجميع الاعمال العادية المختصة بتجارته تحت اشراف المفوض وادارة القاضي المنتدب.‏ 

2 - ويحق لهما ان يطلعا على الدفاتر التجارية في كل وقت.‏ 

المادة /420/ - 1 - لا تسري بالنسبة للدائنين الهبات وغيرها من التصرفات المفقرة والكفالة التي يعقدها المدين في اثناء اجراءات الصلح الواقي.‏ 

2 - وتطبق القاعدة نفسها اذا قام المدين باقتراض المال ولو كان الاقتراض في شكل سندات تجارية أو عقد المدين صلحا أو تحكيما أو أجرى بيوعا لا دخل لها في ممارسة تجارته أو رتب على امواله رهنا أو تأمينا بدون ترخيص من القاضي المنتدب. ولا يحق للقاضي ان يرخص بذلك إلا اذا كانت فائدته جلية واضحة للدائنين.‏ 

المادة /421/ - 1 - اذا خالف المدين احكام المادتين السابقتين أو ثبت انه اخفى قسما من موجوداته أو اهمل عن قصد ذكر بعض الدائنين أد اذا ارتكب بوجه عام اعمالاً احتيالية يرفع القاضي المنتدب الامر للمحكمة لتقرر شهر الافلاس.‏ 

2 - ولا يحول ذلك دون فرض العقوبات الجزائية بحق التاجر الذي خالف احكام هذه المادة واحكام المادتين (419 - 420) من هذا القانون.
المادة /422/ - 1 - بعد اطلاع المفوض على دفاتر المدين ومستنداته وبالاستناد الى المعلومات التي تمكن من جمعها, يتحقق القاضي المفوض من صحة بيان الدائنين والمدينين ويدخل عليه التعديلات اللازمة ويبين المبالغ المترتبة للمدين أو عليه.

2 - ويحق له عند الاقتضاء ان يطلب من اصحاب العلاقة الايضاحات اللازمة.‏‏ 

3 - ثم يضع المفوض بلا ابطاء تقريرا مفصلا عن حالة المدين التجارية وعن تصرفاته ويودع هذا التقرير ديوان المحكمة قبل موعد الاجتماع المعين للصلح بثلاثة ايام على الاقل.‏‏ 

المادة /423/ - 1 - يرأس القاضي المنتدب اجتماع الدائنين.‏‏ 

2 - ويحق لكل دائن ان يقيم عنه وكيلا خاصا يحمل وكالة خطية ويجوز ان تكتب هذه الوكالة بدون اية معاملة على كتاب الدعوة أو البرقية.‏‏ 

3 - وعلى المدين أو من ينوب عنه قانونا ان يحضر بنفسه, ولا تقبل الوكالة عنه الا اذا تعذر حضوره بوجه مطلق وتحقق القاضي المنتدب من ذلك. ولابد في هذه الحالة من وكالة خاصة.‏‏ 

4 - وبعد تلاوة تقرير القاضي المفوض يقدم المدين مقترحاته النهائية.‏‏ 

5 - واذا لم يمكن انجاز جميع المعاملات في اليوم المعين تعتبر متابعتها مؤجلة حكما الى اقرب يوم عمل, بدون حاجة الى اعلام الدائنين مجددا حتى الغائبين منهم. ويجري الامر على هذا المنوال الى ان تتم المعاملات.‏‏ 

المادة /424/ - 1 - لكل من الدائنين ان يعرض الاسباب التي من اجلها يعتقد ان هذا أو ذاك من الديون مشكوك فيه أو ان المدين ليس اهلا للتساهل الذي يلتمسه أو ان مقترحاته غير جديرة بالقبول.‏‏ 

2 - وللمدين ان يؤدي جوابه, وعليه ان يعطي جميع الايضاحات التي تطلب منه.‏‏ 

3 - ثم يذكر ملخص جميع هذه الامور في المحضر وتضم اليه جميع المستندات.‏‏ 

المادة /425/ - 1 - يجب ان توافق على الصلح الواقي اغلبية الدائنين الذين اشتركوا في التصويت, وان تمثل هذه الاغلبية على الاقل ثلاثة ارباع الديون غير الممتازة وغير المؤمنة برهن أو تأمين منقول أو غير منقول.‏‏ 

2 - على انه يجوز للدائنين اصحاب الامتياز والرهون والتأمينات العقارية أو غير العقارية ان يشتركوا في تأليف هذه الاكثرية بشرط ان يتنازلوا عن حقهم في استعمال التأمين المعطى لهم.‏‏ 

3 - ويجوز ان يقتصر هذا التنازل على قسم من تأمين الدين وملحقاته بشرط ان يكون القسم المتنازل عنه معينا ولا يقل عن ثلث مجموع الدين.‏‏ 

4 - على ان الاشتراك في التصويت من غير تصريح بالتنازل الجزئي والقبول بعدئذ بالصلح الذي سيبحث فيما يلي, يفيد حتما التنازل عن تأمين الدين بكامله.‏‏ 

5 - وتجري المحكمة في قرار الثبيت حساب الزيادة التي يمكن حصولها في موجودات المدين على اثر هذا التصويت وهذا القبول.‏‏ 

6 - تسقط حتما آثار التنازل عن امتياز أو عن رهن أو تأمين عقاري أو غير عقاري وان كان هذا التنازل جزئيا اذا لم يتم الصلح أو تقرر ابطاله.‏‏ 

المادة /426/ - 1 - لا تدخل في حساب الاغلبية المبينة في المادة السابقة ديون زوج المدين ولا ديون اقاربه ومصاهرية لغاية الدرجة الرابعة بما فيها هذه الدرجة.‏‏ 

2 - ويحرم ايضا من التصويت الاشخاص الذين احرزوا هذه الديون بطريقة التفرغ أو المزايدة في خلال السنة التي سبقت طلب الصلح.‏‏ 

3 - اذا حدث التفرغ عن الديون بعد القرار المختص بدعوة الدائنين لا يمنح حق التصويت في عقد الصلح.‏‏ 

المادة /427/ - 1 - على القاضي المنتدب ان يذكر في محضر الدائنين اسماء الذين قبلوا الصلح, وعلى هؤلاء ان يوقعوا جميعهم على المحضر.‏‏ 

2 - ويدخل في حساب الاغلبية الذين اعربوا عن قبولهم بكتاب أو برقية الى القاضي المنتدب أو الى الكاتب في الايام الخمسة التي تلي اختتام محضر الاجتماع.‏‏ 

3 - ويقيد الكاتب هذا القبول على هامش المحضر ويضمه اليه.‏‏ 

المادة /428/ - قبل توقيع المحضر يدوّن فيه القاضي المنتدب قرارا يدرجه في المحضر يدعو به اصحاب العلاقة الى حضور جلسة معينة امام المحكمة لاجل تصديق الصلح في ميعاد لا يتجاوز عشرين يوما.‏‏ 

المادة /429/ - 1 - على المفوض ان يودع ديوان المحكمة قبل الجلسة المعينة للتصديق بثلاثة ايام تقريره المعلل في امكان قبول الصلح.‏‏ 

2 - ويقدم القاضي المنتدب تقريره في الجلسة.‏‏ 

3 - ويحق للمدين وللدائنين ان يتدخلوا في المناقشة.‏‏ 

4 - وللمحكمة ان تدعو المفوض الى غرفة المذاكرة لاخذ ايضاحات منه بعد ان ترسل علما للمدين وللدائنين المتدخلين.‏‏ 

المادة /430/ - تقدر المحكمة في حكم التصديق بصورة مؤقتة واستنادا الى القرائن اهمية الديون المصرح بها ,ومبالغها لتتحقق من وجود الاغلبية المقتضاة مع الاحتفاظ بما يمكن صدوره فيما بعد من الاحكام المكتسبة قوة القضية المقضية.‏‏ 

المادة /431/ - 1 - اذا اعتبرت المحكمة ان المدين يستحق الاستفادة من الصلح وان الاعتراضات المبينة في المواد السابقة لا تزيل الاغلبية المطلوبة وان مقترحات الصلح لا تقل عن الحد الادنى القانوني وانها مشروعة وتنفيذها مضمون, فتقرر تصديق الصلح.‏‏ 

2 - وتقضي المحكمة في الحكم نفسه بوجوب ايداع حصص التوزيع التي تعود للديون المصرح بها.‏‏ 

3 - اما اذا رفضت المحكمة تصديق الصلح فعليها ان تعلن الافلاس من تلقاء نفسها.‏‏ 

المادة /432/ - 1 - لا يحق للمدين قبل ان ينفذ جميع ما التزم به في عقد الصلح ان يبيع أو يرهن عقاراته أو ان ينشئ حقوق تأمين, وبوجه عام ان يتخلى عن قسم من موجوداته بطريقة غير التي تستلزمها ماهية تجارته أو صناعته, ما لم يوجد اتفاق مخالف في عقد الصلح أو في قرار آخر صدر وفق الشروط المبينة سابقا وصدقته المحكمة.‏‏ 

2 - وكل عمل يقوم به المدين خلافا لهذا المنع يكون عديم الاثر تجاه اصحاب الديون السابقة لتصديق الصلح.‏‏ 

المادة /433/ - 1 - يجب شهر الاحكام القاضية برفض الصلح أو التصديق عليه.‏‏ 

2 - ويكون هذا الشهر وفقا للقواعد التي ستحدد فيما يلي لحكم شهر الافلاس.‏‏ 

المادة /434/ - 1 - يحق للدائنين المخالفين ان يعترضوا على تصديق الصلح في خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ اختتام المحضر النهائي.‏‏ 

2 - ويجب ان يحتوي هذا الاعتراض على الاسباب وان يبلغ الى كل من المدين والقاضي المفوض.‏‏ 

3 - ولا يقبل الاستئناف الا من المدين نفسه أو من الدائنين المعترضين.‏‏ 

4 - اما ميعاد الاستئناف فهو خمسة عشر يوما.‏‏ 

5 - وعندما يكتسب الحكم بتصديق الصلح قوة القضية المقضية تنتهي حتما مهمة القاضي المفوض الا اذا كان في عقد الصلح نص صريح يكلفه مراقبة تنفيذه.‏‏ 

6 - ان النفقات والمبالغ التي تجب للمراقبة يحددها القاضي المنتدب. وكل اتفاق مخالف يعد باطلا.‏‏ 

المادة /435/ - 1 - لتصديق الصلح الواقي اثر ملزم لجميع الدائنين.‏‏ 

2 - ان الدائنين بمن فيهم من رضي بعقد الصلح يحتفظون بجميع حقوقهم على شركاء المدين في الدين وكفلائه والغير الذين تفرغ لهم المدين عن حقوقه, غير انه يحق لهؤلاء, ان يتدخلوا في المناقشة لتقديم ملاحظاتهم في شأن الصلح.‏‏ 

المادة /436/ - يستفيد الشركاء المسؤولون شخصيا عن ديون الشركة من الصلح الممنوح لها ما لم يتضمن عقد الصلح نصا مخالفا.‏‏ 

المادة /437/ - 1 - في كل شركة تجارية اصدرت اسناد قرض تزيد قيمتها على عشرين بالمائة من مجموع الديون التي عليها, لا يجوز منح الصلح إلا اذا وافقت الهيئة العامة لاصحاب الاسناد المذكورة على المقترحات بقرار يتخذ وفقا لشروط النصاب والاغلبية المطلوبة في الشركات المساهمة.‏‏ 

2 - موافقة الهيئة العامة لاصحاب اسناد القرض واجبة ايا كانت النسبة بين مبلغ الدين الناشئ عن الاسناد ومجموع الدين العام اذا كان عقد الصلح يتضمن شروطا خاصة لا تتفق مع الشروط التي عينت عند اصادار الاسناد فيما يختص باصحابها.‏‏ 

المادة /438/ - كلما وجدت فائدة من عقد هيئة عامة لاصحاب اسناد القرض فالميعاد الذي حدد سابقا لدعوة الدائنين يمكن ان يزاد الى ستين يوما.‏‏ 

المادة /439/ - ان اصحاب اسناد القرض المشترط لها اداء مكافأة عند الوفاء لا يقتصرون على المطالبة بسعر الاصدار بل يضيفون اليه الجزء الذي استحقوه من المكافأة عن المدة المنقضية.‏‏ 

المادة /440/ - 1 - يحق للمحكمة بناء على طلب اي دائن يقدم خلال ثلاث سنوات ابتداء من تاريخ شهر حكم التصديق, ان تبطل الصلح وان تشهر افلاس المدين اذا ثبت انه بالغ بالحيلة في تحديد الديون المترتبة عليه أو اخفى قسما لا يستهان به من موجوداته.‏‏ 

2 - ولا تقبل اي دعوى اخرى لابطال الصلح بعد تصديقه.‏‏ 

3 - واذا حكم بابطال الصلح برئت ذمة الكفلاء الذين لم يشتركوا في الحيلة من الالتزامات التي ترتبت عليهم في عقد الصلح وسقطت حكما الرهون العقارية وغيرها من التأمينات المنشأة في الصك نفسه.‏‏ 

المادة /441/ - اذا لم يقم المدين بتنفيذ جميع الالتزامات المنصوص عليها في عقد الصلح فيحق لكل دائن بعد ملاحقة الكفلاء والاحتجاج بالحقوق الممنوحةعلى سبيل التأمين ان يطلب فسخ الصلح وشهر افلاس المدين.‏‏ 

المادة /442/ - 1 - يجوز ان يشترط في عقد الصلح الا تبرأ ذمة التاجر نهائيا من القسم المسقط من دينه بمقتضى هذا العقد الا اذا بقي معسرا.‏‏ 

2 - على ان مدة تطبيق هذا الشرط يجب ان تحدد بخمس سنوات كما يشترط ان تزيد قيمة موجودات المدين عن الديون المترتبة عليه بمعدل خمسة وعشرين بالمائة علي الاقل.‏‏ 

الباب الثاني : الإفلاس‏‏ 

ˆ الفصل الأول : شهر الإفلاس‏‏ 

المادة /443/ - مع الاحتفاظ بتطبيق احكام الباب السابق يعتبر في حالة الافلاس كل تاجر يتوقف عن دفع ديونه التجارية, وكل تاجر لا يدعم الثقة المالية به الا بوسائل يظهر بجلاء انها غير مشروعة.‏‏ 

المادة /444/ - 1 - يشهر الافلاس بحكم من محكمة البداية المدنية التي يوجد في منطقتها المركز الرئيسي لاعمال المدين.‏‏ 

2 - ويكون هذا الحكم معجل النفاذ.‏‏ 

3 - واذا قضت عدة محاكم في آن واحد بشهر الافلاس التاجر نفسه يصار الى تعيين المرجع.‏‏ 

4 - المحكمة التي شهرت الافلاس تكون ذات اختصاص لرؤية جميع الدعاوى التي يكون منشؤها القواعد المختصة بالافلاس.‏‏ 

المادة /445/ - 1 - يجوز ان ترفع الدعوى الي المحكمة بتصريح من التاجر نفسه.‏‏ 

2 - ويجب عليه ان يقوم بهذا التصريح في خلال عشرين يوما من تاريخ توقفه عن الدفع تحت طائلة ادانته بجنحة الافلاس التقصيري.‏‏ 

3 - وعليه ان يودع في الوقت نفسه ميزانية مفصلة يصدق على مطابقتها لحالة موجوداته والديون المطلوبة منه.‏‏ 

المادة/446/-1- يجوز أيضاً أن ترفع الدعوى الى المحكمة باستدعاء يقدمه دائن أو دائنين.‏‏ 

2-يجب ألا يتجاوز معياد الجلسة ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ تسجيل الاستدعاء.‏‏ 

3- وفي الأحوال المستعجلة كما لو أغلق التاجر مخازنه وهرب أو أخفى قسماً هاماً من موجوداته, يحق للدائنين مراجعة المحكمة في غرفة المذاكرة وعندئذ تفصل المحكمة الدعوى في غرفة المذاكرة بدون دعوة الخصوم.‏‏ 

المادة /447/ -1- للمحكمة أن تأمر باتخاذ التدابير الاحتياطية اللازمة لصيانة حقوق الدائنين بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو من تلقاء نفسها.‏‏ 

2- وللمحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تشهر الإفلاس من تلقاء نفسها أيضاً.‏‏ 

المادة- /448/ -1- يجوز شهر إفلاس التاجر الذي اعتزل التجارة أو توفي في معياد سنة تبدأ من تاريخ اعتزاله التجارة أو من تاريخ وفاته إذا كان توقفه عن الدفع سابقاً للاعتزال أو للوفاة.‏‏ 

2- يجوز لورثة التاجر المتوفي أن يطلبوا شهر إفلاسه مع مراعاة الميعاد المذكور في الفقرة السابقة.‏‏ 

المادة /449/ -1- يجب أن يتضمن الحكم بشهر الإفلاس تعيين وقت التوقف عن الدفع.‏‏ 

2- ويجوز للمحكمة أن ترجع وقت التوقف عن الدفع الى تاريخ أسبق بحكم أو عدة أحكام بتبديل التاريخ المذكور تصدرها بناء على تقرير القاضي المنتدب أو من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب كل ذي مصلحة لا سيما طلب الدائنين, ويحق لأي من الدائنين أن يقوم بالمراجعة على حدة.‏‏ 

3- ولا يجوز قبول هذا الطلب بعد انقضاء الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة /503/ من هذا القانون. وبعد انقضاء هذا الميعاد يصبح التاريخ الذي عين للتوقف عن الدفع محدداً على وجه لا يقبل المراجعة من جهة الدائنين.‏‏ 

4- وفي جميع الأحوال لا يمكن إرجاع تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع الى أكثر من ثمانية عشر شهراً قبل الحكم بشهر الإفلاس.‏‏ 

المادة /450/ -1- يجب أن يلصق الحكم بشهر الإفلاس والأحكام القاضية بتبديل تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع خلال خمسة أيام من صدورها بوساطة وكلاء التفليسة في ردهة المحكمة التي أصدرتها وفي أقرب مركز للبورصة وسوق الأوراق المالية وعلى باب مؤسسة المفلس التجارية.‏‏ 

2- ويجب أيضاً أن تنشر خلاصتها خلال الميعاد نفسه في إحدى الصحف اليومية.‏‏ 

3- ويجب أن يتم هذا النشر في المكان الذي شهر فيه الإفلاس وفي سائر الأماكن التي يكون للمفلس فيها مؤسسات تجارية.‏‏ 

4- ويجب في الوقت نفسه أن تسجل هذه الأحكام في سجل المتجر وأن تبلغ الى النيابة العامة بواسطة الكاتب.‏‏ 

5- ويجوز للمفلس أن يسلك جميع طرق المراجعة في الأحكام المذكورة بمواجهة من كان خصماً فيها ولوكلاء التفليسة التدخل في الدعوى.‏‏ 

المادة /451/ -1- تقبل هذه الأحكام جميع طرق المراجعة ما لم يكن في هذا القانون نص مخالف.‏‏ 

2- وتقبل الطرق المذكورة في جميع الأحكام التي تصدر في المواد الإفلاسية.‏‏ 

3- تبدأ المواعيد القانونية لطرق المراجعة من اليوم الذي يلي صدور الحكم.‏‏ 

أما المواعيد المختصة بالأحكام الخاضعة لمعاملات الإلصاق ونشر الخلاصة في الصحف اليومية فتبدأ من اليوم الذي يلي إتمام هذه المعاملات.‏‏ 

4- ولا يكون في حال من الأحوال لطق المراجعة التي يمارسها المفلس أي أثر موقف‏‏

الفصل الثاني : الآثار المباشرة للحكم بشهر الإفلاس‏‏ 

المادة /452/-1- تدرج أسماء التجار الذين شهر إفلاسهم ولم يستعيدوا اعتبارهم في جدول يلصق على باب كل محكة وفي لوحة إعلانات سوق الأوراق المالية والبورصة.‏‏ 

2- ولا يدرج اسم التاجر في الجدول إذا كان متوفى وقت شهر إفلاسه.‏‏ 

3- وفي سائر الأحوال يشطب اسم التاجر المفلس بعد وفاته بستة أشهر.‏‏ 

المادة /453/ - تسقط حقوق المفلس السياسية بشهر إفلاسه ولا يجوز له أن يكون ناخباً أو منتخباً في المجالس السياسية أو المهنية ولا أن يقوم بوظيفة أو بمهمة عامة.‏‏ 

المادة /454/ -1- يترتب حتماً على الحكم بشهر الإفلاس ومن تاريخ صدوره تخلي المفلس لوكلاء التفليسة عن إدارة جميع أمواله بما فيها الأموال التي يمكن أن يحرزها في مدة الإفلاس.‏‏ 

2- ولا يجوز للمفلس على الخصوص أن يبيع شيئاً من أمواله ولا يحق له القيام بأي وفاء أو قبض إلا إذا كان الوفاء عن حسن نية لسند تجاري.‏‏ 

3- ولا يمكنه أن يتعاقد ولا أن يخاصم أمام القضاء إلا بصفة متدخل في الدعاوى التي يخاصم فيها وكلاء التفليسة. وذلك مع مراعة أحكام الفقرة (5) من المادة /450/ من هذا القانون.‏‏ 

4- على أنه يستطيع القيام بجميع الأعمال الاحتياطية لصيانة حقوقه.‏‏ 

المادة/455/ -1- لا يشمل هذا التخلي الحقوق التي لا تخص إلا بشخص المفلس أو بصفته رب أسرة, أو الحقوق التي تتناول مصلحة أدبية محضة.‏‏ 

2- على أنه يقبل تدخل وكلاء التفليسة في الدعوى إذا كانت تؤول الى الحكم بمبلغ من النقود.‏‏ 

3- وكذلك لا يشمل التخلي عن الأموال التي نص القانون على عدم قابليتها للحجز ولا الأرباح التي يمكن أن يحرزها المفلس بنشاطه أو صناعته وذلك على قدر ما يعتبره القاضي المنتدب متناسباً مع حاجة المفلس لإعالة نفسه وأسرته.‏‏ 

المادة/456/ -1- يترتب على الحكم بشهر الإفلاس إيقاف خصومة الدائنين العاديين أو الحائزين لامتياز عام في المداعاة الفردية.‏‏ 

2- تنحصر الخصومة بعد صدور هذا الحكم في وكلاء التفليسة من غير تفريق بين الديون التجارية والديون المدنية.‏‏ 

المادة /457/- يوقف الحكم بشهر الإفلاس, بالنسبة الى كتلة الدائنين فقط, سريان فوائد الديون غير المؤمنة بتأمين عيني والتي لا يمكن المطالبة بها إلا من أصل الأموال الناتجة عن بيع الأموال المقدمة تأميناً.‏‏ 

المادة /458/ - 1 - يسقط الحكم بشهر الإفلاس آجال الديون المترتبة في ذمة المفلس.‏‏ 

2- ولا يشمل هذا السقوط شركاءه في الالتزام.‏‏ 

3- ويستفيد من سقوط الأجل دائنوه الحائزون على تأمين.‏‏ 

4- ولحاملي أسناد القرض ذات المكافأة عند الوفاء أن يبرزوها حالاً في التفليسة كما جاء في باب الصلح الواقي.‏‏ 

المادة /459/ - 1- إذا كان للمفلس حقوق عينية أو فكرية أو تجارية خاضعة للتسجيل في سجل خاص وجب على وكلاء التفليسة تسجيل حكم شهر الإفلاس في السجل المذكور.‏‏ 

2- يسجل الحكم بشهر الإفلاس في السجل العقاري بواسطة وكلاء التفليسة.‏‏ 

3- وينشىء هذا التسجيل, من تاريخ وقوعه, تأميناً جبرياً لصالح كتلة الدائنيين.‏‏ 

المادة /460 /-1- إن التصرفات التالية لا تكون نافذة حيال كتلة الدائنين إذا قام بها المدين بعد تاريخ توقفه عن الدفع كما عينته المحكمة أو خلال العشرين يوماً السابقة لهذا التاريخ.‏‏ 

أ- التصرفات والتفرغات المفقرة الضارة بالدائنين باستثناء الهدايا الصغيرة التي تجيزها المحكمة.‏‏ 

ب- وفاء الديون قبل استحقاقها مهما كان شكل وقوعه.‏‏ 

ج- وفاء ديون نقدية مستحقة بغير نقود أو بأسناد سحب أو أسناد لأمر أو حوالات, وبوجه عام كل وفاء بمؤونة.‏‏ 

د- إنشاء تأمين عيني على أموال المدين تأميناً لدين سابق.‏‏ 

2- إذا حصل الوفاء بمقابل بشكل التفرغ عن عقار فلا يكون لبطلانه أثر إلا تجاه الدائن الذي تعاقد مع المفلس, ولا يمس البطلان حقوق من تلقوا حقهم من ذلك الدائن مقابل بدل بشرط أن يكونوا حسني النية.‏‏ 

المادة / 461 / - كل وفاء آخر لديون مستحقة يقوم به المدين وكل تصرف يجريه بعوض بعد توقفه عن الدفع وقبل الحكم بشهر الإفلاس يجوز الحكم بعدم نفاذهما حيال كتلة الدائنين.‏‏ 

المادة / 462/ -1- إن عدم نفاذ الأعمال المتقدم ذكرها تجيز عند الاقتضاء إقامة دعوى الاسترداد.‏‏ 

2- وإذا كان محل الوفاة سند سحب أو شيكاً فلا يجوز أن تقام الدعوى المذكورة إلا على الشخص الذي أعطي السند أو الشيك لحسابه.‏‏ 

3- أما إذا كان في محل الوفاء سنداً لأمر فلا يجوز أن تقام الدعوى إلا على المظهر الأول.‏‏ 

4- وفي كلتا الحالتين يجب أن يقام الدليل على أن الشخص الذي يطلب منه الرد كان عالماً وقت إصدار السند بتوقف المدين عن الدفع.‏‏ 

المادة /463 / -1- قيد الرهن أو التأمين بعد تسجيل الحكم بشهر الإفلاس غير نافذ تجاه كتلة الدائنين.‏‏ 

2- ويجوز الحكم بعدم نفاذ القيود المتخذة بعد التوقف عن الدفع أو خلال العشرين يوماً التي سبقته إذا مضى أكثر من خمسة عشر يوماً بين تاريخ إنشاء الرهون أو التأمين وتاريخ القيد وإذا كان التأخير قد أضر بالدائنين.‏‏ 

المادة /464 /- تسقط بالتقادم دعاوى عدم النفاذ المنصوص عليها في المواد: /460 /و /462/ و /463/ من هذا القانون بمرور ثمانية عشر شهراً من يوم شهر الإفلاس.‏‏ 

ˆ الفصل الثالث : إجراءات الإفلاس‏‏ 

1- هيئة التفليسة:‏‏ 

المادة /465/-1- تسلم إدارة أموال المفلس الى وكيل مأجور يدعى وكيل التفليسة.‏‏ 

2- ويتضمن الحكم بشهر الإفلاس تعين وكيل أو عدة وكلاء للتفليسة.‏‏ 

3- ويمكن في أي وقت أن يزاد عدد الوكلاء الى ثلاثة.‏‏ 

4- وتحدد نفقاتهم ومرتباتهم بقرار من القاضي المنتدب.‏‏ 

5- ويحق للمدين وللدائنين أن يعترضوا على قرار تحديد النفقات في ميعاد ثمانية أيام وتفصل المحكمة الاعتراض في غرفة المذاكرة.‏‏ 

المادة /466/ - يجوز أن يعين في أي وقت بقرار من القاضي المنتدب مراقب أو مراقبان من الدائنين يرشحون أنفسهم لهذه المهمة.‏‏ 

المادة /467 /- لا يجوز أن يعين وكيلاً للتفليسة قريب أو مصاهر للمفلس لغاية الدرجة الرابعة بما فيها هذه الدرجة.‏‏ 

المادة /468 /- إذا اقتضت الحال أن يضاف أو يبدل وكيل أو عدة وكلاء للتفليسة فيراجع القاضي المنتدب المحكمة وهي تتولى أمر التعيين.‏‏ 

المادة /469/-1 - إذا تعدد وكلاء للتفليسة فيعملون مجتمعين.‏‏ 

2- على أنه يحق للقاضي المنتدب أن يعطي وكيلاً منهم أو عدة وكلاء إذناً خاصاً في القيام على انفراد ببعض الأعمال الإدارية وفي هذه الحالة يكون الوكلاء المأذون لهم مسؤولين وحدهم.‏‏ 

المادة /470 /- 1- إذا وقع اعتراض على بعض أعمال الوكلاء فيفصله القاضي المنتدب في ميعاد ثلاثة أيام.‏‏ 

2- ويكون قرار القاضي المنتدب معجل النفاذ.‏‏ 

المادة /471 /-1- يحق للقاضي المنتدب بناء على الشكوى المقدمة إليه من المفلس أو من الدائنين أو من تلقاء نسفه أن يقترح عزل وكيل أو وكلاء التفليسة حسب الحال.‏‏ 

2- وإذا لم ينظر القاضي المنتدب في تلك الشكوى في ميعاد ثمانية أيام فيمكن رفعها الى محكمة الاستئناف.‏‏ 

3- تسمع عندئذ محكمة الاستئناف في غرفة المذاكرة تقرير القاضي المنتدب وإيضاحات الوكلاء وتصدر حكمها في جلسة علنية.‏‏ 

المادة /472/- إن القرارات المختصة بتعيين وكلاء التفليسة أو عزلهم لا تقبل إلا الاستئناف طريقاً للطعن.‏‏ 

المادة /473/-1 تتولى محكمة البداية المدنية في مكان صدور الحكم بشهر الإفلاس الوظائف التي أوكلتها هذا القانون الى كل من القاضي المنتدب والمحكمة.‏‏ 

2- ولها أن تعهد بوظائف القاضي المنتدب أو بعضها الى إحدى محاكم الصلح في منطقتها.‏‏ 

3- أما عندما يوكل القانون الى المحكمة إقرار قرارات القاضي المنتدب أو النظر في الاعتراضات المقدمة عليها فالمحكمة المقصودة بهذا الصدد هي محكمة الاستئناف التي تتبع لها محكمة البداية التي أصدرت القرارات المذكورة.‏‏ 

المادة /474 /-1- يكلف القاضي المنتدب على وجه خاص أن يعجل ويراقب أعمال التفليسة وإدارتها.‏‏ 

2- وعليه أن يرفع الى المحكمة تقريراً عن جميع المنازعات التي تنشأ عن التفليسة وتكون داخلة في اختصاص المحكمة.‏‏ 

المادة /475/ -1- تودع قرارات القاضي المنتدب ديوان المحكمة حال صدورها.‏‏ 

2- وتكون على كل حال قابلة لاعتراض كل ذي مصلحة أمام محكمة الاستئناف.‏‏ 

3- ويجوز لمحكمة الاستئناف أيضاً أن تنظر فيها من تلقاء نفسها.‏‏ 

4- يقدم الاعتراض في شكل تصريح بسيط الى ديوان المحكمة في ميعاد خمسة أيام من تاريخ القرار وعلى المحكمة أن تفصله في ميعاد ثمانية أيام بقرار لا يقبل للطعن.‏‏ 

المادة /476 /- للمحكمة في أي وقت أن تبدل القاضي المنتدب للتفليسة بغيره من أعضائها ولا يكون هذا القرار وقرار تعيين القاضي قابلين لطرق الطعن.‏‏ 

2- إدارة موجودات المفلس:‏‏ 

المادة /477/- 1- على المحكمة أن تأمر في حكمها بشهر الإفلاس بوضع الأختام.‏‏ 

2- ويحق لها في كل وقت أن تأمر بإخطار المفلس على الحضور وبتوقيفه.‏‏ 

3- وعلى كل حال لايجوز للمفلس أن يبدّل موطنه بدون إذن القاضي المنتدب.‏‏ 

4- إذا رأى القاضي المنتدب أنه يمكن جرد موجودات المفلس في يوم واحد فلا توضع الأختام بل يشرع حالاً في تنظيم الجرد.‏‏ 

5- يقوم القاضي المنتدب بوضع الأختام وله أن ينيب في ذلك قاضي الصلح في المنطقة التي يجري فيها هذا التدبير.‏‏ 

المادة /478/- 1- توضع الأختام على المتاجر والمخازن والمكاتب والصناديق والإضبارات والدفاتر والأوراق ومنقولات المفلس وأشيائه.‏‏ 

2- وفي حالة إفلاس شركة تضامن لايكتفي بوضع الأختام على مركز الشركة الرئيسي بل يجب وضعها في موطن كل من الشركاء المتضامنين على حدة.‏‏ 

المادة /479/- إذا لم يتم وضع الأختام قبل تعيين وكلاء التفليسة,فعلى هؤلاء أن يطلبوا وضعها.‏‏ 

المادة /480/- 1- على القاضي المنتدب أن يأمر من تلقاء نفسه بناء على طلب وكلاء التفليسة بعدم وضع الأختام على الأشياء الآنية أو أن يمنح الترخيص باستخراجها ( الثياب والملبوسات والأثاث والأمتعة الضرورية للمفلس ولأسرته).‏‏ 

2- ويجري تسليم ما سمح به القاضي المنتدب وفقاً للبيان الذي رفعه إليه وكلاء التفليسة.‏‏ 

3- ويحق له أن يجيز أيضاً عدم وضع الأختام على :‏‏ 

أ- الأشياء القابلة لهلاك قريب أو لنقص عاجل في قيمتها.‏‏ 

ب- الأشياء الصالحة لاستثمار المتجر إذا كان لايمكن توقيف هذا الاستثمار بلا ضرر يلحق بالدائنين.‏‏ 

4- تدون الأشياء المشار إليها في الفقرات السابقة حالاً مع بيان قيمتها في قائمة جرد يضعها وكلاء التفليسة بحضور القاضي المنتدب وينظم محضر بذلك.‏‏ 

المادة /481/- 1- يرخص القاضي المنتدب ببيع الأشياء القابلة للهلاك أولنقص عاجل في قيمتها أو التي تستلزم صيانتها نفقة بالغة ويتم ذلك بوساطة وكلاء التفليسة.‏‏ 

2- لايجوز للمحكمة أن تسمح باستثمار المتجر بوساطة وكلاء التفليسة إلا بناءً على تقرير القاضي المنتدب إذا كانت المصلحة العامة أو مصلحة الدائنين تستوجبه بحكم الضرورة.‏‏ 

المادة /482/- 1-يستخرج القاضي المنتدب الدفاتر التجارية من بين الأشياء المختومة ويسلمها إلى وكلاء التفليسة بعد أن يؤشر على آخر قيودها ثم يثبت في محضر باختصار الحالة التي كانت عليها تلك الدفاتر.‏‏ 

2- يستخرج أيضاً القاضي المنتدب من بين الأشياء المختومة إضبارة الأسناد ذات الاستحقاق القريب أو المعدة للقبول أو التي تستلزم معاملات احتياطية ويسلمها بعد ذكر أوصافها إلى وكلاء التفليسة لتحصيل قيمتها.‏‏ 

3- أما الديون الأخرى فيستوفيها وكلاء التفليسة مقابل سند إيصال منهم.‏‏ 

4- وأما الكتب المرسلة إلى المفلس فتلسم إلى وكلاء التفليسة. ويحق للمفلس إذا كان حاضراً أن يحضر فضّها ويطلع عليها.‏‏ 

المادة /483/- يجوز للمفلس ولأسرته أن يأخذوا من موجودات التفليسة معونة معيشية يحددها القاضي المنتدب بناءً على اقتراح وكلاء التفليسة.‏‏ 

المادة /484/- 1-يدعو وكلاء التفليسة المفلس لإغلاق الدفاتر وإيقاف حساباتها بحضوره.‏‏ 

2- وإذا لم يلب الدعوة يرسل إليه إنذار بوجوب الحضور خلال ثمان وأربعين ساعة على الأكثر.‏‏ 

3-ويمكنه أن ينيب عنه وكيلاً بكتاب خاص بشرط أن يبدي أسباباً تمنعه عن الحضور يراها القاضي المنتدب جديرة بالقبول.‏‏ 

المادة /485/- إذا لم يقدم المفلس ميزانيته فعلى وكلاء التفليسة أن ينظموها بلا إبطاء مستندين إلى دفاتر المفلس وأوراقه والمعلومات التي يحصلون عليها ثم يودعون الميزانية بعد تصديقها من محاسب قانوني ديوان المحكمة.‏‏ 

المادة /486/- يجوز للقاضي المنتدب أن يسمع أقوال المفلس وكتّابه ومستخدميه وكل شخص آخر سواء كان فيما يختص بتنظيم الميزانية أو بأسباب التفليسة وظروفها.‏‏ 

المادة /487/- إذا شهر إفلاس تاجر بعد وفاته أوتوفي التاجر بعد شهر إفلاسه فيحق لورثته أن يحضروا بأنفسهم أو ينيبوا عنهم من يمثلهم للقيام مقام المفلس بتنظيم الميزانية وبسائر إجراءات الإفلاس.‏‏ 

المادة /488/- يطلب وكلاء التفليسة رفع الأختام للشروع في جرد أموال المفلس بحضوره أو بعد دعوته حسب الأصول وذلك في ميعاد ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ وضع الأختام أو من تاريخ صدور الحكم بشهر الإفلاس إذا كان هذا التدبير قد جرى قبل صدوره.‏‏ 

المادة /489/- 1-ينظم وكلاء التفليسة قائمة الجرد بحضور القاضي المنتدب على نسختين أصليتين ويوقع القاضي عليهما وتودع إحدى هاتين النسختين ديوان المحكمة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة وتبقى النسخة الأخرى في أىدي وكلاء التفليسة.‏‏ 

2- ولوكلاء التفليسة أن يستعينوا بمن يشاؤون في تنظيم قائمة الجرد وفي تقدير قيمة الأشياء.‏‏ 

3- وتجري مقابلة للأشياء التي أعفيت من وضع الأختام أو التي استخرجت من بين الأشياء المختومة ووضعت لها قائمة جرد وقدرت قيمتها كما تقدم بيانه.‏‏ 

المادة /490/- 1- إذا شهر الإفلاس بعد وفاة المفلس ولم تكن قائمة الجرد قد نظمت قبل شهره فيشرع حالاً في تنظيمها وعلى الصورة المبينة في المادة السابقة بحضور الورثة أو بعد دعوتهم حسب الأصول.‏‏ 

2- ويجري الأمر على هذه الصورة إذا توفي المفلس قبل افتتاح قائمة الجرد.‏‏ 

المادة /491/- 1- يجب على وكلاء التفليسة في كل تفليسة أن يرفعوا إلى القاضي المنتدب في خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ استلام مهامهم تقريراً أو حساباً إجمالياً عن حالة الإفلاس الظاهرة وعن ظروفها وأسبابها الأساسية والأوصاف التي يظهر أنها تتصف بها.‏‏ 

2- وعلى القاضي المنتدب أن يحيل بلا إبطاء ذلك التقرير إلى النيابة العامة مع ملاحظاته.‏‏ 

3- وإذا لم يرفع إليه التقرير في الميعاد المذكور.فعليه أن يعلم النيابة العامة بأسباب التأخير.‏‏ 

المادة /492/- يحق لقضاة النيابة العامة أن ينتقلوا إلى موطن المفلس للوقوف على تنظيم قائمة الجرد ولهم في كل وقت أن يطلبوا إيداعهم جميع المعاملات والدفاتر والأوراق المختصة بالتفليسة.‏‏ 

المادة /493/-بعد الانتهاء من قائمة الجرد تسلم البضائع والنقود وأسناد الدين المترتبة للمفلس والدفاتر والأوراق وأثاث المدين وأمتعته إلى وكلاء التفليسة فيوقعون على استلامهم إياها في ذيل قائمة الجرد.‏‏ 

المادة /494/- 1-يجب على وكلاء التفليسة من حين استلام مهامهم أن يقوموا بجميع الأعمال اللازمة لصيانة حقوق المفلس تجاه مدينيه.‏‏ 

2- وعليهم أيضاً أن يطلبوا قيد الرهون والتأمينات على عقارات مديني المفلس إذا لم يكن المفلس قد طلبه ويجري وكلاء التفليسة القيد باسم كتلة الدائنين ويضمون الى طلبهم شهادة تثبت تعيينهم.‏‏ 

3- ويجب عليهم أن يطلبوا اجراء قيد بالتأمين الجبري المختص بكتلة الدائنين.‏‏ 

المادة /495/- يواصل وكلاء التفليسة تحت إشراف القاضي المنتدب تحصيل الديون المترتبة للمفلس.‏‏ 

المادة /496/ - 1 - يحق للقاضي المنتدب بعد سماع اقوال المفلس أو بعد دعوته حسب الأصول ان يأذن لوكلاء التفليسة في بيع الاشياء المنقولة والبضائع.‏‏ 

2 - ويقرر اجراء هذا البيع إما بالتراضي وإما بالمزاد العلني بوساطة دائرة التنفيذ.‏‏ 

3 - ويحق للقاضي المنتدب بعد سماع المفلس واستطلاع رأي المراقبين ان وجدوا, ان يأذن لوكلاء التفليسة على وجه استثنائي في بيع العقارات لا سيما العقارات التي لا تلزم لاستثمار المتجر وفقا للاجراءات المعينة فيما يلي للبيوع العقارية بعد تقرير اتحاد الدائنين.‏‏ 

المادة /497/ - 1 - تسلم حالا النقود الناتجة عن البيوع وعن التحصيلات الى المصرف المجاز له قبول ودائع الدولة بعهد حسم المبالغ التي يقررها القاضي المنتدب للنفقات والمصاريف .‏‏ 

2 - ويجب ان يثبت للقاضي المنتدب حصول هذا الايداع في ميعاد ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ القبض.‏‏ 

3 - واذا تأخر الوكلاء وجبت علىهم فائدة المبالغ التي لم يودعوها.‏‏ 

4 - لا يمكن استرجاع المبالغ التي اودعها الوكلاء ولا المبالغ التي اودعها اشخاص اخرون لحساب التفليسة إلا بقرار من القاضي المنتدب, واذا كان هناك اعتراض فعلى الوكلاء ان يحصلوا مقدما على قرار برفعه.‏‏ 

5 - ويجوز للقاضي المنتدب ان يأمر باجراء الدفع من المصرف مباشرة ليد دائني التفليسة وفقا لجدول توزيع ينظمه وكلاء التفليسة ويأمر القاضي المنتدب بتنفيذه.‏‏ 

المادة /498/ - 1 - يحق لوكلاء التفليسة بعد استئذان القاضي المنتدب وبعد دعوة المفلس حسب الاصول ان يصالحوا في كل نزاع يتعلق بكتلة الدائنين بما فيه الحقوق و الدعاوى العقارية.‏‏ 

2 - واذا كان موضوع المصالحة غير معين القيمة أو كانت قيمته تزيد على خمسين ألف ليرة سورية فتخضع المصالحة بتصديق المحكمة.‏‏ 

3 - ويدعى المفلس لحضور معاملة التصديق ويكون له في كل حال حق الاعتراض علىها ويكفي اعتراضه لمنع عقد المصالحة اذا كان موضوعها أموالا عقارية.‏‏ 

4 - ولا يحق لوكلاء التفليسة اجراء اي تنازل أو عدول أو رضوخ الا بالطريقة نفسها.‏‏ 

3 - تثبيت الديون المترتبة على المفلس:‏‏ 

المادة /499/ - 1 - يستطيع الدائنون بمجرد صدور الحكم بشهر الافلاس ان يسلموا وكلاء التفليسة اسنادهم مع جدول بها وبالمبالغ المطلوبة, ويوقع الدائن أو وكيله على هذا الجدول ويضم إلىه تفويض الوكيل.‏‏ 

2 - ويعطي وكلاء التفليسة سند ايصال بملف الأوراق المبرزة.‏‏ 

3 - ويمكن ارسال هذا الملف الى وكلاء التفليسة بكتاب مضمون مع علم بالوصول.‏‏ 

4 - وبعد انعقاد هيئة المصالحة يعيد وكلاء التفليسة الأوراق التي سلمت الىهم ولا يكونون مسؤولين عن الأسناد إلا لمدة سنة من تاريخ انعقاد هذه الهيئة.‏‏ 

المادة /500/ - 1 - اذا لم يبرز الدائنون الذين قيدت اسماؤهم في الميزانية اسناد ديونهم في ثمانية أيام التي تلي الحكم بشهر الإفلاس يبلغون في نهاية هذا الميعاد بوساطة النشر في الصحف الىومية أو بكتاب من وكلاء التفليسة انه يجب علىهم تسليم اسنادهم مع الجدول التفصيلي الى وكلاء التفليسة في ميعاد خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ النشر.‏‏ 

2 - ويمدد هذا الميعاد للدائنين المقيمين خارج الأراضي السورية وفقا للقواعد المقررة في قانون أصول المحاكمات على الا يتجاوز التمديد ثلاثين يوما.‏‏ 

المادة /501/ - 1 - يجري تحقيق الديون بوساطة وكلاء التفليسة وبمعاونة المراقبين ان وجدوا مع الاحتفاظ بموافقة القاضي المنتدب وبحضور المفلس أو بعد دعوته حسب الأصول.‏‏ 

2 - واذا عارض وكلاء التفليسة في صحة الدين كله أو بعضه فيبلغون الأمر الى الدائن بكتاب مضمون.‏‏ 

3 - ويعطى الدائن عشرة ايام لتقديم ايضاحاته الخطية أو الشفهية.‏‏ 

المادة /502/ - 1 - على اثر الانتهاء من تحقيق الديون خلال ثلاثة اشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ الحكم بشهر الافلاس, يودع وكلاء التفليسة ديوان المحكمة بيانا بالديون التي قاموا بتحقيقها مع ذكر القرار الذي اتخذه القاضي المنتدب بناء على اقتراحهم فيما يختص بكل منها.‏‏ 

2 - وعلى الكاتب ان يعلم الدائنين على الفور بإيداع هذا البيان بوساطة النشر في الصحف ويرسل الىهم علاوة على ذلك كتابا يبين فيه لكل منهم المبلغ المقيد له في البيان.‏‏ 

3 - وفي احوال استثنائية جدا يمكن تجاوز الميعاد المحدد في الفقرة الأولى بمقتضى قرار من القاضي المنتدب.‏‏ 

المادة /503/ - 1 - لكل دائن اثبت دينه أو ادرج اسمه في الميزانية ان يبدي خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ النشرات المشار الىها في المادة السابقة مطالب أو اعتراضات بشرح على البيان يضعه بنفسه أو بوساطة وكيل ويودعه ديوان المحكمة.‏‏ 

2 - ويعطى للمفلس الحق نفسه.‏‏ 

3 - بعد انقضاء هذا الميعاد وبناء على اقتراحات وكلاء التفليسة ومع الاحتفاظ بالمطالب والاعتراضات المعروضة على المحكمة يضع القاضي المنتدب نهائيا بيان الديون وينفذ وكلاء التفليسة قراره بتوقيعهم تصريحا يبين فيه اسماء الدائنين وصفاتهم وقبولهم بصفة الدين وقيمته.‏‏ 

المادة /504/- 1-تحال الديون المعترض عليها بوساطة الكاتب إلى محكمة البداية المدنية لتنظر فيها بجلسة تعقد خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ النشر المذكور في المادة /502/من هذا القانون وتفصل فيها بناء على تقرير القاضي المنتدب.‏‏ 

2- ويبلغ موعد الجلسة إلى الفريقين بوساطة كتاب مضمون يرسله الكاتب قبل الجلسة بثلاثة أيام على الأقل.‏‏ 

المادة /505/- 1- يحق للمحكمة أن تقرر مؤقتاً وجوب قبول الدائن في المناقشات من أجل مبلغ يعينه القرار نفسه.‏‏ 

2- ولايكون هذا القرار قابلاً لأي طريق من طرق الطعن.‏‏ 

المادة /506/- 1- الدائن الذي لايتناول الاعتراض إلا حقه العيني التبعي يقبل في مناقشة التفليسة كدائن عادي.‏‏ 

المادة /507/- 1- الدائنون الذين تخلفوا عن الحضور أو عن إبراز أسناد ديونهم في المواعيد المعينة لهم سواء أكانوا معلومين أم مجهولين لايشتركون في توزيع موجودات التفليسة.‏‏ 

على أن باب الاعتراض يظل مفتوحاً أمامهم لغاية الانتهاء من توزيع النقود,أما نفقات الاعتراض فتبقى على عاتقهم.‏‏ 

2- لايوقف هذا الاعتراض تنفيذ التوزيعات التي أمر بها القاضي المنتدب ,ولكن إذا شرع في توزيعات جديدة قبل الفصل في اعتراضهم فيشتركون فيها بالمبلغ الذي تعينه المحكمة بصورة مؤقتة ويحتفظ بهذا المبلغ إلى ما بعد الفصل في اعتراضهم.‏‏ 

3- وإذا اعترف لهم فيما بعد بصفة الدائنين فلا يحق لهم المطالبة بشيء من التوزيعات التي كان قد أمر بها القاضي المنتدب ولكن يحق لهم أن يقتطعوا من الموجودات التي لم توزع الحصص التي تعود لديونهم من التوزيعات السابقة.‏‏ 

المادة /508/- إن الأسناد التي أصدرتهاشركة تجارية على وجه قانوني لاتخضع لمعاملة تحقق الديون.‏‏

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الرابع : حلول الإفلاس‏‏ 

1- الصلح البسيط:‏‏ 

المادة /509/- 1- على القاضي المنتدب في خلال ثلاثة الأيام التي تلي إغلاق جدول الديون أو في خلال ثلاثة الأيام التي تلي قرار المحكمة الصادر عملاً بأحكام المادة /505/ من هذا القانون إذا كان هناك نزاع,أن يدعو بوساطة الكاتب الدائنين الذين أثبتت ديونهم للمفاوضة في عقد الصلح.‏‏ 

2- ويجب أن تتضمن منشورات الصحف وكتب الدعوة الغرض الذي يعقد الاجتماع من أجله.‏‏ 

3- أما الدائنون الذين قبلت ديونهم مؤقتاً فيدعى كل واحد منهم بكتاب مضمون في خلال ثلاثة الأيام التي تلي قرار المحكمة بشأنهم.‏‏ 

المادة /510/- 1- تنعقد هيئةالمصالحة برئاسة القاضي المنتدب في المكان واليوم والساعة التي عينها.‏‏ 

2- ويشترك فيها الدائنون الذين أثبتت ديونهم نهائياً أو قبلت مؤقتاً إما بأنفسهم وإما بوساطة وكلاء يحملون تفويضاً بكتب عادية.‏‏ 

3- ويدعى المفلس إلى هذا الاجتماع ويجب عليه أن يحضر بنفسه ولايجوز له أن يرسل من يمثله إلا لأسباب مقبولة وافق عليها القاضي المنتدب.‏‏ 

المادة /511/- 1- يقدم وكلاء التفليسة تقريراً عن حالتها وعن المعاملات والعمليات التي أجريت.‏‏ 

2- ويجب أن تسمع أقوال المفلس.‏‏ 

3- ويسلم تقرير وكلاء التفليسة المشتمل على تواقيعهم إلى القاضي المنتدب فينظم هذا القاضي محضراً بما جرى في الاجتماع وبالقرارات التي أصدرتها الهيئة.‏‏ 

المادة /512/- لايجوز للدائنين الحاضرين في اجتماع الهيئة أن يقبلوا عقد الصلح بعد التفليسة ما لم تتوافر الشروط الآتية تحت طائلة البطلان:‏‏ 

1- يجب أن يتم العقد بتصويت عدد من الدائنين يؤلفون الأكثرية ويملكون ثلثي الديون المثبتة على وجه نهائي أو مؤقت.‏‏ 

2- يجب أن لايشترك في التصويت زوج المفلس وأقرباؤه ومصاهروه حتى الدرجة الرابعة بما فيها هذه الدرجة ولا الأشخاص الذين تفرغ لهم المفلس وفقاً للشروط المبينة في باب الصلح الواقي.‏‏ 

المادة /513/- لايحق للدائنين الحاصلين على حق عيني تبعي على عقار أو منقول أن يشتركوا في التصويت إلا إذا تنازلوا عن تأميناتهم وفقاً للشروط المبينة في باب الصلح الواقي.‏‏ 

المادة /514/- 1-يجب أن يوقع عقدالصلح في الجلسة نفسها وإلا كان باطلاً.‏‏ 

2- و إذالم تتوافر إلا إحدى الأغلبيتين المنصوص عليهما في المادة /512/ من هذاالقانون فتؤجل المذاكرة ثمانية أيام لاتقبل التمديد.‏‏ 

3- ولايلزم الدائنون الذين حضروا الاجتماع الأول لهيئة المصالحة أو كانوا ممثلين فيه على وجه قانوني ووقعوا على محضر الجلسة,حضور الاجتماع الثاني للهيئة,وتبقى القرارات التي اتخذوها والموافقات التي أيدوها صالحة ونافذة إلا إذا حضروا وعدلوها في الاجتماع الأخير.‏‏ 

4- يجوز الاستعاضة عن توقيع الدائنين في اجتماعات هيئة المصالحة بتوقيع منهم على بطاقة تصويت تلحق بالمحضر.‏‏ 

المادة /515/- 1-لايجوز عقد الصلح لمفلس حكم عليه بالإفلاس الاحتيالي.‏‏ 

2- وإذا كان التحقيق جارياً في شأن إفلاس احتيالي فيدعى الدائنون ليقرروا ما إذا كانوا يحتفظون بحق المذاكرة في أمر الصلح عندالتبرئة وبالتالي تأجيل الفصل في هذا الشأن إلى ما بعد انتهاء التتبعات الجزائية.‏‏ 

3- على أنه لايمكن تقرير هذا التأجيل إلا إذا توافرت أغلبية العدد وأغلبية المبلغ المعينتان فيما تقدم.‏‏ 

4- وإذا اقتضى الحال إجراء المذاكرة في أمرالصلح بعد انتهاء مدة التأجيل فتطبق على المذاكرة الجديدة القواعد المعينة في المادة السابقة.‏‏ 

المادة /516/- 1- إذا حكم على المفلس بإفلاس تقصيري كان عقد الصلح ممكناً.‏‏ 

2- ويجوز للدائنين في حالة البدء بالتتبعات الجزائية أن يؤجلوا المذاكرة في الصلح إلى ما بعد انتهائها وفقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة.‏‏ 

المادة /517/- إذا كان الأمر يختص بشركة تجارية أصدرت أسناد قرض فلا يمكن عقدالصلح إلا إذا وافقت عليه هيئة حملة الأسناد وأبدت رأيها في الأحوال وبالشروط المبينة في باب الصلح الواقي.‏‏ 

المادة /518/- 1- لجميع الدائنين الذين كان لهم حق الاشتراك في عقد الصلح وللدائنين الذين ثبتت حقوقهم فيما بعد ولممثلي هيئة أصحاب أسناد القرض,أن يعترضوا على الصلح المقرر.‏‏ 

2- ويجب أن يكون الاعتراض معللاً وأن يبلغ إلى وكيل التفليسة وإلى المفلس في ميعاد الثمانية الأيام التي تلي عقد الصلح أو عقد هيئة أصحاب أسناد القرض وإلا كان باطلاً,وأن تبلغ معه مذكرة دعوة إلى أول جلسة تعقدها المحكمة.‏‏ 

3- وإذا لم يكن للتفليسة إلا وكيل واحد وكان معارضاً في عقد الصلح وجب عليه أن يطلب تعيين وكيل جديد, ويلزمه بالنظر الى هذا الوكيل أن يطبق الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة.‏‏ 

المادة /519/- 1-يقدم طلب تصديق الصلح الى المحكمة باستدعاء من الفريق الأكثر عجلة ولايجوز للمحكمة أن تفصل في هذا الطلب قبل انقضاء ميعاد الأيام الثمانية المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة.‏‏ 

2- وإذا قدمت اعتراضات في خلال الميعاد المذكور فتفصل المحكمة في الاعتراضات وفي طلب التصديق بحكم واحد.‏‏ 

3- وإذا قبل الاعتراض موضوعاً شمل الحكم ببطلان الصلح جميع ذوي العلاقة.‏‏ 

المادة /520/-في جميع الأحوال يضع القاضي المنتدب قبل الحكم في مسألة التصديق تقريراً عن أوصاف الإفلاس وعن إمكان قبول الصلح.‏‏ 

المادة /521/- 1-إذا لم تراع القواعد المنصوص عليها فيما تقدم أو ظهر أن أسباباً تختص بالمصلحة العامة أو بمصلحة الدائنين تحول دون تصديق الصلح وجب على المحكمة عندئذ أن ترفض التصديق.‏‏ 

2- ويمكنها أيضاً أن ترفض تصديق عقدالصلح إذا كان لايتضمن نصاً يجيز لرئيس المحكمة أن يعين مفوضاً أو عدة مفوضين يكلفون بمراقبة تنفيذ وفك الرهن العقاري المختص بكتلة الدائنين إذا كانوا قد أجازوه ومراقبة تحويل الموجودات إلى نقود.‏‏ 

المادة /522/- 1- يصبح عقد الصلح بمجرد تصديقه ملزماً لجميع الدائنين سواء أكانوا مذكورين في الميزانية أم لا,وسواء كانت ديونهم مثبتة أو غير مثبتة.وهو نافذ حتى في حق الدائنين المقيمين خارج الأراضي السورية وفي حق الذين قبل دخولهم مؤقتاً في المذاكرة أياً كان المبلغ الذي سيخصص لهم فيما بعد بمقتضى الحكم النهائي.‏‏ 

2- على أن الصلح لايسري في حق الدائنين أصحاب الامتيازات والرهون إذا كانوا لم يتنازلوا عنها ولا في حق الدائنين العاديين إذا نشأ دينهم في أثناء مدة التفليسة.‏‏ 

المادة /523/- 1-بمجرد اكتساب حكم التصديق قوة القضية المقضية تنقطع آثار الإفلاس مع الاحتفاظ بسقوط الحقوق السياسية المنصوص عليها في المادة/453/ من هذا القانون.‏‏ 

2- يقدم وكلاء التفليسة الذين تنتهي مهامهم حسابهم إلى المفلس بحضور القاضي المنتدب فتجري فيه المناقشة ويقر. ثم يسلم الوكلاء إلى المفلس مجموع أمواله ودفاتره وأوراقه وأشيائه فيعطيهم سند إيصال مقابل تسلمها.‏‏ 

3- وينظم القاضي المنتدب محضراً بكل ذلك وتنتهي وظيفته.‏‏ 

4- وإذا قام نزاع تفصل فيه المحكمة.‏‏ 

المادة /524/- 1- يجوز أن يتضمن عقد الصلح مواعيد لوفاء الديون أقساطاً لآجال متتابعة.‏‏ 

2- كما يجوز أن يتضمن إبراء المدين من جزء كبير أو صغير من دينه,بيد أن هذا الإبراء يترك على عاتقه التزاماً طبيعياً.‏‏ 

3- ويجوز أن يعقد الصلح بشرط الوفاء إذا أيسر المدين وفقاً للشروط المعينة في باب الصلح الواقي.‏‏ 

المادة /525/- يبقى التأمين العقاري المترتب لكتلة الدائنين ضماناً لوفاء مبلغ الدين المنصوص عليه في عقد الصلح.‏‏ 

المادة /526/- يحق للدائنين فيما عدا ذلك أن يطلبوا كفيلاً أو كفلاء لضمان تنفيذ عقد الصلح.‏‏ 

المادة /527/- مادام المبلغ المنصوص عليه في عقد الصلح لم يدفع بكامله لايجوزللمدين أن يقوم بأي تصرف غير عادي لايتطلبه سير التجارة نفسها,ما لم يعقد اتفاق مخالف وفقاً للقواعد الواردة في هذا الشأن في باب الصلح الواقي.‏‏ 

المادة /528/- 1- لاتقبل أي دعوى لإبطال الصلح بعد التصديق إلا إذا كانت مبنية على تدليس اكتشف بعد هذا التصديق وكان ناشئاً إماعن اخفاء مال المفلس أو عن المبالغة في الديون المطلوبة منه.‏‏ 

2-ويجوز لكل دائن أن يقيم هذه الدعوى على أن تقام في ميعاد خمس سنوات بعد اكتشاف التدليس شريطة ألا يتجاوز ميعاد رفع الدعوى عشر سنوات من تاريخ إبرام عقد الصلح.‏‏ 

3- ويبطل عقد الصلح أيضاً إذا حكم على المفلس لارتكابه إفلاساً احتيالياً.‏‏ 

4- ويكون إبطال عقد الصلح مبرئاً لذمة الكفلاء الذين لم يشتركوا في التدليس.‏‏ 

المادة /529/- 1- إذا أقيمت دعوى الحق العام بحق المفلس بعد تصديق عقد الصلح من أجل الإفلاس الاحتيالي وصدرت بحقه مذكرة توقيف مؤقت أو غير مؤقت,جاز للمحكمة أن تأمر بما يحق لها اتخاذه من التدابير الاحتياطية.‏‏ 

2- وتلغى هذه التدابير حكماً بصدور قرار بمنع المحاكمة أو حكم بالتبرئة أو بالإعفاء.‏‏ 

المادة /530/- 1- إذا لم ينفذ المفلس شروط عقد الصلح جاز أن تقام عليه دعوى لدى المحكمة لفسخ هذا العقد.‏‏ 

2- وإذا كان هنالك كفلاء فيحضرون في الدعوى أو يدعون إليها حسب الأصول.‏‏ 

المادة /531/- 1-عندما تطلع المحكمة على الحكم القاضي بالإفلاس الاحتيالي تعمد إلى تعيين قاض منتدب ووكيل أو عدة وكلاء للتفليسة. وتعمد أيضاً إلى هذا التعيين في القرار الذي تقضي فيه بإبطال عقد الصلح أو بفسخه.‏‏ 

2- ويجوز لهؤلاء الوكلاء أن يقوموا بوضع الأختام.‏‏ 

3- وعليهم أن يشرعوا في الحال تحت إشراف القاضي المنتدب وبالاستناد إلى قائمة الجرد القديمة, في مراجعة الأسناد المالية والأوراق وأن يقوموا عند الاقتضاء بجرد تكميلي.‏‏ 

4- وعليهم أيضاً أن يضعوا ميزانية إضافية.‏‏ 

5- ويجب عليهم بلا إبطاء دعوة الدائنين الجدد - إن وجدوا - ومطالبتهم بإبراز أسناد ديونهم في خلال خمسة عشر يوما لإجراء تحقيقها, وعليهم لصق هذه الدعوة مع خلاصة الحكم القاضي بتعيينهم ونشر ذلك في الصحف المحلية.‏‏ 

6- ويتم التحقيق عن الديون بالطريقة المبينة في هذا القانون.‏‏ 

المادة /532/- 1-يشرع بلا تأخر في تحقيق أسناد الديون المبرزة عملاً بأحكام المادة السابقة.‏‏ 

2- ولايجري تحقيق جديد في شأن الديون التي سبق تحقيقها وتثبيتها وذلك مع الاحتفاظ بحق رفض تلك الديون أو إنقاصها إذا كانت قد أوفيت كلها أوجزء منها.‏‏ 

المادة /533/- بعد الانتهاء من الأعمال المتقدم ذكرها يدعى الدائنون لإبداء رأيهم في إبقاء الوكلاء أو إبدالهم إذا لم يعقد صلح جديد .‏‏ 

المادة /534/- لايحكم بعدم نفاذ التصرفات التي قام بها المفلس بعد تصديق عقد الصلح وقبل إبطاله أو فسخه إلا إذا وقعت بقصدالإضرار بحقوق الدائنين.‏‏ 

المادة /535/- 1-تعاد إلى الدائنين السابقين لعقد الصلح جميع حقوقهم تجاه المفلس وحده أمابالنسبة إلى كتلة الدائنين فلا يمكنهم الدخول فيها إلا ضمن الحدود الآتية:‏‏ 

أ- إذا لم يقبضوا شيئاً من المعدل المئوي عند التوزيع فيدخلون فيها بكامل دينهم.‏‏ 

ب- إذا استوفوا جزءاً من ذاك المعدل فيدخلون بجزء من ديونهم الأصلية يناسب الجزء الذي كانوا موعودين به من المعدل المئوي ولم يقبضوه.‏‏ 

2- وتطبق أحكام هذه المادة في حالة وقوع إفلاس ثانٍ لم يسبقه إبطال عقد الصلح أو فسخه.‏‏ 

اتحاد الدائنين:‏‏ 

المادة /536/- 1-إذا لم يتم الصلح يصبح الدائنون حتماً في حالة الاتحاد.‏‏ 

2- ويستشيرهم القاضي المنتدب حالاً فيما يتعلق بأعمال الإدارة وفي شأن إبقاء وكلاء التفليسة أو استبدالهم ويقبل في المناقشة الدائنون الممتازون أو الحائزون لرهن أو تأمين على عقار أو منقول.‏‏ 

3- ينظم محضر بأقوال الدائنين وملاحظاتهم.‏‏ 

4-وبعد الاطلاع على هذا المحضر تعين المحكمة وكلاء الاتحاد.‏‏ 

5- ويجب على وكلاء التفليسة الذين انتهت وظيفتهم أن يقدموا حساباً للوكلاء الجدد بحضور القاضي المنتدب وبعد دعوة المفلس حسب الأصول.‏‏ 

المادة /537/- 1-يستشارالدائنون فيما إذا كان من المستطاع إعطاء المفلس إعانة من مال التفليسة.‏‏ 

2- فإذا رضيت أغلبية الدائنين الحاضرين جاز إعطاؤه مبلغاً على سبيل الإعانة من مال التفليسة فيقترح الوكلاء مقدار الإعانة ويحدده القاضي المنتدب بقرار.‏‏ 

3- لايجوز لغيرالوكلاء أن يعترضوا على هذا القرار أمام المحكمة.‏‏ 

المادة /538/- 1- إذا أفلست شركة أشخاص فللدائنين ألا يقبلوا عقد الصلح إلا مع شريك أو عدة شركاء.‏‏ 

2- وفي هذه الحالة يبقى مجموع أموال الشركة خاضعاً لنظام اتحاد الدائنين باستثناء الأموال الشخصية المختصة بالشركاء الذين عقد معهم الصلح.‏‏ 

3- ولايجوز أن يتضمن هذا التعاقد الخاص معهم التزاماً يوجب عليهم دفع أي معدل إلا من أموال خارجة عن أموال الشركة.‏‏ 

4- ويبرأ من كل تضامن الشريك الذي عقد معه صلح خاص.‏‏ 

المادة /539/- 1- يمثل وكلاء التفليسة كتلة الدائنين ويقومون بأعمال التصفية.‏‏ 

2- على أنه يجوزللدائنين أن يوكلوهم بمواصلة استثمار الأموال الموجودة.‏‏ 

3- ويعين الدائنون في قرارهم مدة هذا الاستثمار ومدى اتساعه كما يعينون المبالغ التي يجوز إبقاؤها بين أيدي الوكلاء لتأمين النفقات والمصاريف.‏‏ 

4- ولايجوز اتخاذ هذا القرار إلا بحضور القاضي المنتدب وأغلبية تمثل ثلاثة أرباع الدائنين عددا وثلاثة أرباع الديون التي لهم.‏‏ 

5- ويقبل الاعتراض على هذا القرار من المفلس ومن الدائنين المعارضين.‏‏ 

6- على أن هذا الاعتراض لا يوجب وقف التنفيذ.‏‏ 

المادة 540- -1- إذا أدت تصرفات وكلاء التفليسة الى التزامات تجاوز قيمتها مال الاتحاد كان الدائنون الذين أجازوا تلك التصرفات مسؤولين وحدهم شخصياً عما يجاوز حصتهم في المال المذكور.‏‏ 

2- ولكن مسؤوليتهم لاتتعدى حدود الوكالة التي أعطوها ويشتركون فيها بنسبة ما لهم من الديون.‏‏ 

المادة/541/- 1- يشرع وكلاء التفليسة في استيفاء ما لم يوف من الديون.‏‏ 

2- ويمكنهم أن يقبلوا المصالحة بالشروط نفسها التي كانت متبعة قبلاً بالرغم من كل اعتراض يبديه المفلس.‏‏ 

3- أما التفرغ عن جميع موجودات التفليسة لقاء مبلغ مقطوع فيجب أن يعرض على هيئة الدائنين في اجتماع يدعوهم إليه القاضي المنتدب بناء على طلب الوكلاء أو أي دائن من الدائنين ويجب على الوكلاء أن يحصلوا على إذن من المحكمة بذلك.‏‏ 

المادة/542/- يجب على وكلاء التفليسة أن يشرعوا في بيع الأموال المنقولة على اختلاف أنواعها ومن جملتها المتجر تحت اشراف القاضي المنتدب وبدون حاجة الى دعوة المفلس وفقاً للإجراءات المنصوص عليها لبيع المنقولات في أثناء المدة الاعدادية.‏‏ 

المادة/543/- إذا لم تكن هناك معاملة بيع جبري بوشر بها قبل الاتحاد فيفوض الوكلاء إجراء البيع دون سواهم ويلزمهم أن يشرعوا فيه خلال ثمانية أيام بترخيص من القاضي المنتدب وبوساطة دائرة التنفيذ الموجودة في موقع العقارات‏‏ 

المادة/544/-1- يضع الوكلاء دفتر الشروط الذي ستجري بمقتضاه المزايدة ويجري البيع وفقاً للأحكام المتعلقة بالبيع الجبري.‏‏ 

2- الاحالة القطعية تحرر الأملاك من قيود الامتيازات والرهون والتأمينات العقارية.‏‏ 

المادة/545/-1- يدعو القاضي المنتدب الدائنين المتحدين للاجتماع مرة واحدة على الأقل في السنة الأولى, وكذلك في السنوات التالية إذا اقتضت الحاجة.‏‏ 

2- ويجب على الوكلاء أن يقدموا في الاجتماعات حساباً عن إداراتهم.‏‏ 

المادة/546/- توزع أموال التفليسة على جميع الدائنين بنسبة الدين المثبت لكل منهم بعد حسم مصاريف إدارة التفليسة والاعانات التي منحت للمفلس أو لأسرته والمبالغ التي دفعت للدائينين الممتازين.‏‏ 

المادة/547/-1- يقدم الوكلاء بياناً شهرياً للقاضي المنتدب عن حالة التفليسة والمبالغ التي أودعت المصرف المعين لقبول ودائع الدولة.‏‏ 

2- ويأمر القاضي المنتدب عند الاقتضاء بتوزيع المال على الدائنين ويعين مبلغه ويهتم بإبلاغ الأمر الى جميع الدائنين.‏‏ 

المادة/548/-1- لايجوز لوكلاء التفليسة أن يقوموا بأي وفاء إلا مقابل تقديم السند المثبت للدين ويذكروا على السند المبلغ الذين دفعوه أو أمروا بدفعه.‏‏ 

2- وإذا كان تقديم السند غير ممكن فيجوز للقاضي المنتدب أن يأمر بالدفع بعد إطلاعه على محضر تحقيق الديون.‏‏ 

3- وفي جميع الاحوال يعترف الدائن بالايصال على هامش جدول التوزيع.‏‏ 

المادة/549/-1- بعد انتهاء تصفية التفليسة يدعو القاضي المنتدب الدائنين للاجتماع.‏‏ 

2- وفي هذا الاجتماع الأخير يقدم الوكلاء حسابهم ويكون المفلس حاضراً أو مدعواً حسب الأصول.‏‏ 

3- يبدي الدائنون رأيهم في مسألة عذر المفلس وينظم محضر بذلك يدرج فيه كل دائن أقولاه وملاحظاته.‏‏ 

4- وبعد انفضاض هذا الاجتماع ينحل الاتحاد حتماً.‏‏ 

المادة/550/-1- يقدم القاضي المنتدب للمحكمة قرار الدائنين المختص بمعذرة المفلس وتقريرا عن صفات التفليسة وظروفها.‏‏ 

2- ثم تصدر المحكمة قرارها باعتبار المفلس معذوراً أو غير معذور.‏‏ 

المادة/551/- لا يعتبر معذوراً مرتكب الافلاس الاحتيالي ولا المحكوم عليه لتزوير أو سرقة أو احتيال أو إساءة الأمانة أو اختلاس أموال عامة.‏‏ 

3- الصلح بتنازل المفلس عن موجوداته:‏‏ 

المادة/552/-1- يجوز عقد الصلح بالتنازل الكلي أو الجزئي من المفلس عن موجوداته.‏‏ 

2- أما شروط الصلح فهي الشروط نفسها المنصوص عليها لعقد الصلح البسيط.‏‏ 

3- على أن رفع يد المفلس فيما يختص بالأموال المتنازل عنها لاينتهي بعقد هذا الصلح بل تباع هذه الأموال بوساطة وكلاء يعينون كما يعين وكلاء الاتحاد.‏‏ 

4- ويخضع البيع وتوزيع المال للقواعد نفسها المرعية في حالة الاتحاد.‏‏ 

5- ثم يسلم الى المدين من حاصل بيع الأموال المتنازل عنها ما زاد على الديون المطلوبة منه.‏‏ 

4- إغلاق التفليسة لعدم كفاية الموجودات:‏‏ 

المادة/553/-1- إذا حدث في أي وقت قبل تصديق الصلح أو تأليف اتحاد الدائنين أن وقفت إجراءات التفليسة لعدم كفاية الموجودات جاز للمحكمة بناء على تقرير القاضي المنتدب أو من تلقاء نفسها أن تحكم بإغلاق التفليسة.‏‏ 

2- ويعود بهذا الحكم الى كل دائن حق الخصومة الفردية.‏‏ 

المادة/554/-1- يجوز للمفلس ولكل شخص من ذوي الحقوق أن يطلب في كل وقت من المحكمة الرجوع عن هذا الحكم إذا أثبت وجود مال كاف للقيام بنفقات التفليسة أو سلم الوكلاء المبلغ الكافي لها.‏‏ 

2- وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن توفى أولاً نفقات الدعاوى التي أقيمت عملاً بأحكام المادة السابقة.‏‏ 

ˆ الفصل الخامس : الحقوق الخاصة التي يمكن الاحتجاج بها بمواجهة التفليسة‏‏ 

1- أصحاب الديون المترتبة على عدة مدينين:‏‏ 

المادة/555/- إن الدائن الذي يحمل أسناد دين موقعة أو مظهرة أو مكفولة بوجه التضامن من المفلس ومن شركاء له في الالتزام مفلسين أيضاً يشترك في التوزيع مع كل كتلة من كتل الدائنين ويكون اشتراكه فيها على قدر مبلغ دينه الاسمي إلى أن يتم إيفاؤه.‏‏ 

المادة/556/-1- لا يحق على الاطلاق لتفليسات الملتزمين بالتزام واحد أن يرجع بعضها على بعض بالحصص المدفوعة إلا إذا كان مجموع تلك الحصص التي تؤيدها التفليسات المذكورة يزيد على مجموع أصل الدين وتوابعه.‏‏ 

2- وفي هذه الحالة تعود الزيادة الى الملتزمين الذين يكفلهم بقية شركائهم في الالتزام مع مراعاة ترتيب التزاماتهم.‏‏ 

المادة/557/-1- إذا كان الدائن يحمل أسناداً منشأة بوجه التضامن على المفلس وأشخاص آخرين وكان قد استوفى جزءاً من دينه قبل وقوع الافلاس فلا يشترك مع كتلة الدائنين إلا بالمتبقي من الدين بعد إسقاط الجزء المستوفى ويحتفظ الدائن بشأن هذا المتبقي بحقوقه على الشريك في الالتزام أو الكفيل.‏‏ 

2- أما الشريك في الالتزام أو الكفيل الذي قام بالايفاء الجزئي فيشترك مع كتلة الدائنين نفسها فيما يختص بجميع ما أوفاه عن المفلس.‏‏ 

المادة/558/-1- بالرغم من عقد الصلح يبقى للدائنين حق إقامة الدعوى على شركاء المفلس في الالتزام لمطالبتهم بجميع ما لهم من الدين.‏‏ 

2- ويحق لهؤلاء الشركاء التدخل في قضية تصديق الصلح لإبداء ملاحظاتهم.‏‏ 

2- الاسترداد والامتناع عن التسليم:‏‏ 

المادة/559/-1- للأشخاص الذين يدعون ملكية أموال موجودة في حيازة المفلس أن يطلبوا استردادها.‏‏ 

2- ولوكلاء التفليسة أن يقبلوا طلبات الاسترداد بعد موافقة القاضي المنتدب.‏‏ 

3- أما إذا كان هناك نزاع فالمحكمة تفصل فيه بعد سماع تقرير القاضي المنتدب.‏‏ 

المادة/560/-1- يجوز على الخصوص المطالبة برد الأسناد التجارية وغيرها من الأسناد غير الموفاة التي وجدت عيناً بيد المفلس وقت افتتاح التفليسة إذا كان مالكها قد سلمها الى المفلس على سبيل التوكيل لتحصيل قيمتها وحفظها عنده تحت تصرف المالك أو كان تسليمها إليه مخصصاً بوفاء معين.‏‏ 

2- ويجوز أيضاً طلب استرداد الأوراق النقدية المودعة عند المفلس إذا تمكن المودع من إثبات ذاتيتها.‏‏ 

المادة/561/-1- يجوز طلب استرداد البضائع كلها أو بعضها ما دامت موجودة عيناً إذا كانت مسلمة الى المفلس على سبيل الوديعة أو لأجل بيعها لحساب مالكها.‏‏ 

2-ويجوز طلب استرداد ثمن تلك البضائع أو جزء من ثمنها إذا كان لم يدفع أو لم تجر عليه المقاصة في حساب جار بين المفلس والمشتري.‏‏ 

المادة/562- يجوز للبائع أن يمتنع عن تسليم البضائع وغيرها من المنقولات التي باعها إذا كانت لم تسلم الى المفلس أو لم ترسل إليه أو الى شخص آخر لحسابه.‏‏ 

المادة/563/-1- يجوز للبائع أن يسترد البضائع المرسلة الى المفلس للتمكن من استعمال حقه في حبسها ما دامت لم تسلم في مخازن المفلس أو في مكان له فيه مظهر التصرف أو في مخازن وسيط كلفه المفلس أن يبيعها لحسابه.‏‏ 

2- على أن طلب الاسترداد لا يقبل إذا كانت البضائع قد بيعت ثانية قبل وصولها بدون قصد الإضرار لمشتر آخر حسن النية.‏‏ 

المادة/564/- إذا كان المشتري قد تسلم البضائع قبل إفلاسه فلا يجوز للبائع أن يحتج بدعوى الفسخ ولا بدعوى الاسترداد ولا بأي امتياز آخر.‏‏ 

المادة/565/- في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها للبائع أن يستعمل حقه في حبس البضائع يجوز لوكلاء التفليسة بعد حصولهم على ترخيص من القاضي المنتدب أن يتمسكوا بتسليم البضائع بعد دفع الثمن المتفق عليه للبائع.‏‏ 

المادة/566/-1- إذا لم يتخذ وكلاء التفليسة هذا القرار فللبائع أن يفسخ البيع شريطة أن يدفع الى كتلة الدائنين المبلغ الذي قبضه على الحساب.‏‏ 

2-ويمكنه أن يحصل على بدل الضرر الذي لحق به من جراء فسخ البيع وأن يشترك لهذه الغاية مع كتلة الدائنين العاديين.‏‏ 

المادة/567/- تحدد حقوق الاسترداد المختصة بزوجة المفلس وفقاً للقواعد المبينة في المواد/577-578-579-580-581/ من هذا القانون.‏‏ 

3- أصحاب الديون المضمونة بحق عيني تبعي على منقول:‏‏ 

المادة/568/- إن دائني المفلس الحائزين بوجه قانوني رهناً أو تأميناً أو امتيازاً خاصاً على منقول لا تدرج أسماؤهم في كتلة الدائنين إلا على سبيل التذكير.‏‏ 

المادة/569/يجوز لوكلاء التفليسة في كل حين بعد الحصول على ترخيص من القاضي المنتدب أن يستردوا لمصلحة التفليسة الأشياء المرهونة أو المؤمن عليها بعد وفاء الدين لمصلحة التفليسة.‏‏ 

المادة/570/-1- إذا لم يسترد الوكلاء العين المثقلة برهن أو تأمين وباعها الدائن بثمن يزيد على الدين فيقبض وكلاء التفليسة هذه الزيادة.‏‏ 

2- وإذا كان الثمن أقل من الدين فالدائن المرتهن أو صاحب التأمين يشترك بما بقي له من دينه مع كتلة الدائنين بصفة دائن عادي.‏‏ 

المادة/571/-1-يقدم الوكلاء الى القاضي المنتدب بياناً بأسماء الدائنين يدعون امتيازاً على أموال منقولة فيجيز هذا القاضي عند الاقتضاء وفاء ديونهم من أول مبلغ نقدي يتم تحصيله.‏‏ 

2- وإذا قام نزاع على الامتياز فتفصل فيه المحكمة المختصة.‏‏ 

4- أصحاب الديون المضمونة برهن أو تأمين أو امتياز على عقار:‏‏ 

المادة/572/- إذا حصل توزيع ثمن العقار قبل توزيع ثمن المنقولات أو حصل توزيعان معاً فالدائنون-الحائزون امتيازاً أو تأميناً أو رهناً عقارياً- الذين لم يستوفوا كل دينهم من ثمن العقارات يشتركون على نسبة الباقي لهم مع الدائنين العاديين في توزيع الأموال المختصة بكتلة الدائنين بشرط أن تكون ديونه محققة بالإجراءات المقررة فيما سبق.‏‏ 

المادة/573/- إذا أجري توزيع واحد أو أكثر للنقود الحاصلة من ثمن المنقولات قبل توزيع ثمن العقارات فإن الدائنين الحائزين امتيازاً أو تأميناً أو رهناً عقارياً والمحققة ديونهم يشتركون في التوزيع على نسبة مجموع ديونهم مع الاحتفاظ عند الاقتضاء بما يلزمهم رده عملاً بالمواد التالية الواردة في هذا الفصل.‏‏ 

المادة/574/-1- بعد بيع العقارات وإجراء التصفية النهائية لحساب الدائنين ذوي الامتياز أو الرهن أو التأمين أو التأمين العقاري بحسب ترتيب درجاتهم لا يجوز لمن كان منهم مستحقاً بحسب درجته أن يستوفي كل دينه من ثمن العقارات المرهونة وأن يقبض ما يصيبه من توزيع أثمانها إلا بعد حسم ما استوفاه من كتلة الدائنين العاديين.‏‏ 

2-أما المبالغ التي تحسم على هذا الوجه فلا تبقى لكتلة الدائنين ذوي الرهون أو التأمينات العقارية بل ترد الى كتلة الدائنين العاديين الذين تقتطع هذه المبالغ لمصلحتهم.‏‏ 

المادة/575/- الدائنون الحائزون رهناً أو تأميناً عقارياً الذين لا يوفي نصيبهم في توزيع ثمن العقارات إلا جزءاً من دينهم فتتبع فيما يختص بهم الأحكام الآتية:‏‏ 

1- تحدد نهائياً حقوقهم في المال المخصص لكتلة الدائنين العاديين على قدر المبالغ التي تبقى واجبة لهم بعد حسم نصيبهم في توزيع ثمن العقارات.‏‏ 

2- أما ما أخذوه زيادة على هذا القدر في التوزيع السابق فيحسم من نصيبهم في ثمن العقارات ويرد الى كتلة الديون العادية.‏‏ 

المادة/576/- يعتبر الدائنون الذين لم يصيبهم شيء من توزيع ثمن العقارات دائنين عاديين ويخضعون بهذه الصفة لآثار الصلح وجميع الإجراءات المختصة بكتلة الديون العادية.‏‏ 

حقوق زوج المفلس:‏‏ 

المادة/577/-1- إذا أفلس الزوج تسترد الزوجة عيناً العقارات والمنقولات التي تثبت أنها كانت مالكة لها قبل الزواج وكذلك الأموال التي آلت إليها بلا عوض في أثناء مدة الزواج.‏‏ 

2- ويحق لها أن تسترد العقارات التي اشترتها في أثناء مدة زواجها بنقود آلت إليها على الوجه المتقدم شريطة أن ينص عقد الشراء صراحة على بيان استعمال النقود وأن تثبت الزوجة مصدرها.‏‏ 

المادة/578/- فيما خلا الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة تحسب الأموال التي أحرزتها الزوجة بعوض في أثناء مدة الزواج مشتراة بنقود زوجها ويجب أن تضم الى موجودات التفليسة إلا إذا قدمت الزوجة دليلاً بخلاف ذلك.‏‏ 

المادة/579/- إذا أوفت الزوجة ديوناً لحساب زوجها قامت القرينة القانونية على أنها أوفت هذه الديون من مال زوجها ما لم يقم الدليل على خلاف ذلك.‏‏ 

المادة/580/- إذا كان الزوج تاجراً في وقت عقد الزواج أو كان وقتها بلا حرفة أخرى معينة ثم صار تاجراً في خلال السنة نفسها فإن العقارات التي كان يملكها في وقت الزواج أو آلت إليه بالإرث أو بالهبة بين الأحياء أو بالوصية تكون وحدها خاضعة للتأمين الجبري لضمان حقوق وديون الزوجة.‏‏ 

المادة/581/-1- إن المرأة التي كان زوجها تاجراً في وقت عقد الزواج أو كان وقتها بلا حرفة أخرى معينة ثم صار تاجراً في خلال السنة التي تلي عقد الزواج لا يحق لها أن تقيم أي دعوى على التفليسة من أجل المنافع المنصوص عليها في صك الزواج.‏‏ 

2- وفي هذه الحالة لا يحق للدائنين أن يحتجوا من جهتهم بالمنافع التي منحتها الزوجة لزوجها في الصك المذكور.‏‏ 

3- وتبطل أيضاً الهبات الممنوحة بين الزوجين في أثناء مدة الزواج.‏‏ 

الباب الثالث : إجراءات المحاكمة البسيطة‏‏ 

المادة/582/- إذا تبين من الميزانية التي يقدمها المفلس أو من معلومات تالية أن موجودات التفليسة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة ألف ليرة سورية أو ظهر أن المعدل الذي يراد توزيعه لا يمكن أن يتجاوز عشرة بالمائة جاز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب الدائنين أن تأمر بتطبيق الاجراءت البسيطة على التفليسة.‏‏ 

المادة/583/- تختلف الاجراءات البسيطة عن الاجراءات العادية في الأمور الآتية:‏‏ 

1- تخفض الى النصف المواعيد المعينة لإبراز أسناد الدين وللاعتراض أو الاستئناف وغيرها من المواعيد المنصوص عليها في المواد/451و 465و 500و 518و 531/ من هذا القانون وإذا كان الميعاد خمسة عشر يوماً فيخفض الى ثمانية أيام.‏‏ 

2- لا توضع الأختام.‏‏ 

3- لا يعين مراقبون.‏‏ 

4- يتولى القاضي المنتدب فصل المنازعات التي تقام في شأن الديون مع الاحتفاظ بحق الاستئناف عند الاقتضاء لدى محكمة الاستئناف.‏‏ 

5- يحق للقاضي المنتدب أن يجيز كل المصالحات.‏‏ 

6- لا يجري إلا توزيع واحد للنقود.‏‏ 

7- يقوم القاضي المنتدب بحسم المنازعات المتعلقة بحساب وكيل التفليسة ومخصصاته‏‏ 

الباب الرابع : الإفلاس التقصيري أو الاحتيالي‏‏ 

المادة/584/- تنظر المحكمة الجزائية في جرائم الافلاس التقصيري أو الاحتيالي بناء على طلب وكلاء التفليسة أو أي شخص من الدائنين أو النيابة العامة وتطبق في هذا الشأن أحكام قانون العقوبات.‏‏ 

المادة/585/-1- إن نفقات الدعوى التي تقيمها النيابة العامة من أجل إفلاس تقصيري لا يجوز في حال من الأحوال أن توضع على عاتق الدائنين.‏‏ 

2- في حال عقد الصلح لا يجوز للخزينة العامة أن تطالب المفلس بما أدته من نفقات إلا بعد انقضاء المواعيد الممنوحة بمقتضى العقد المذكور.‏‏ 

المادة/586/- تتحمل كتلة الدائنين نفقات الدعاوى التي يقيمها باسم الدائنين وكلاء التفليسة عند تبرئة المفلس وتتحملها الخزينة العامة إذا حكم عليه ويبقى لها حق الرجوع على المفلس وفقاً للمادة السابقة.‏‏ 

المادة/587/-لاجوز للوكلاء أن يقيموا دعوى من أجل إفلاس تقصيري ولا أن يتخذوا صفة المدعي الشخصي باسم كتلة الدائنين إلا بعد الترخيص لهم بموجب قرار تتخذه الأغلبية العددية للدائنين الحاضرين.‏‏ 

المادة/588/- تدفع الخزينة العامة نفقات الدعوى الجزائية التي يقيمها أحد الدائنين إذا حكم على المفلس ويدفعها المدعي الشخصي إذا برئت ساحة المفلس.‏‏ 

المادة/589/-1- لايجوز في حال من الاحوال أن تلقى نفقات دعوى الافلاس الاحتيالي على عاتق كتلة الدائنين.‏‏ 

2- وإذا اتخذ دائن أو عدة دائنين صفة المدعي الشخصي فإن النفقات في حال البراءة تبقى على عاتقهم.‏‏ 

المادة/590/- في دعاوى الإفلاس الاحتيالي أو التقصيري يفصل القضاء الجزائي حتى في حال التبرئة بالأمور الآتية:‏‏ 

1- يقضي من تلقاء نفسه بإعادة جميع الأموال والحقوق والأسهم المختلسة بطريقة احتيالية الى كتلة الدائنين.‏‏ 

2- يحكم بما يطلب من بدل العطل والضرر ويعين مبلغه في الحكم الذي يصدره.‏‏ 

المادة /591/ -1- يعتبر باطلا بالنسبة الى جميع الاشخاص بمن فيهم المفلس كل اتفاق يعقد بين احد الدائنين والمفلس او اي شخص اخر على منافع خاصة ينالها الدائن مقابل تصويته في هيئات التفليسة او ينجم عنه نفع خاص يناله الدائن من موجودات المفلس.‏‏ 

-2- ويجب على الدائن ان يرجع النقود والمبالغ التي حصل عليها بمقتضى هذه الاتفاقيات لمن تعود له قانونا.‏‏ 

المادة /592/ -1- لا يترتب على الدعوى الجزائية المقامة من اجل الإفلاس التقصيري او الاحتيالي اي تعديل في القواعد العادية المختصة بادارة التفليسة.‏‏ 

-2- يلزم الوكلاء في هذا الحال ان يسلموا الى النيابة العامة جميع المستندات والصكوك والاوراق والمعلومات التي تطلب منهم.‏‏ 

المادة /593/ -1- للوكلاء الحق في ان يطلعوا متى شاؤوا على المستندات والصكوك والاوراق التي يسلمونها الى القضاء الجزائي.‏‏ 

2- ويجوز لهم ان يأخذوا خلاصات خاصة عنها او ان يطلبوا نسخا رسمية عنها من المكاتب.‏‏ 

-3- اما المستندات والصكوك والاوراق التي لم يصدر امر بالاحتفاظ بها فتسلم بعد الحكم الى الوكلاء مقابل سند ايصال.‏‏ 

الباب الخامس : اعادة الاعتبار‏‏ 

المادة 594 -1- بعد مرور عشر سنوات على إعلان الإفلاس يستعيد المفلس اعتباره حكما بدون ان يقوم بأي معاملة اذا لم يكن مقصرا او محتالا.‏‏ 

-2- ان استعادة الاعتبار على هذا المنوال لا يمكن ان تمس وظائف الوكلاء اذا كانت مهمتهم لم تنته ولا حقوق الدائنين اذا كانت ذمة المفلس لم تبرأ تماما.‏‏ 

المادة /595/ -1- يعاد الاعتبار حتما الى المفلس الذي اوفى جميع المبالغ المترتبة عليه من رأس مال وفائدة ونفقات.‏‏ 

-2- ولا يجوز مطالبته بالفائدة عن مدة تزيد عن خمس سنوات.‏‏ 

-3- ويشترط في اعادة الاعتبار لشريك في شركة اشخاص وقعت في الافلاس ان يثبت انه اوفى وفقا لما تقدم ذكره الحصة التي تعود عليه من ديون الشركة وان يكون قد حصل على صلح خاص.‏‏ 

-4- واذا اختفى احد الدائنين او بعضهم او غابوا او رفضوا قبول الوفاء فيودع المبلغ الواجب لهم المصرف المجاز له قبول امانات الدولة وبعد اثبات هذا الايداع بمثابة سند ايصال.‏‏ 

المادة /596/ - تجوز اعادة الاعتبار للمفلس المعروف بامانته في الحالات الآتية:‏‏ 

1- اذا كان قد اوفى تماما الاقساط التي وعد بها في عقد الصلح الذي حصل عليه ويطبق حكم هذه الفقرة على الشريك في شركات الاشخاص التي تقرر افلاسها وحصل على صلح خاص من الدائنين.‏‏ 

-2- اذا اثبت المفلس ان الدائنين ابرؤوا ذمته ابراء تاما من ديونه او وافقوا بالاجماع على اعادة اعتباره.‏‏ 

المادة /597/ -1- يرفع طلب اعادة الاعتبار الى النائب العام لدى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم بالافلاس وتضم اليه أسناد الايصالات والاوراق المثبتة.‏‏ 

-2- يحيل النائب العام جميع الاوراق الى رئيس المحكمة التي اعلنت الافلاس والى النائب العام في المنطقة التي يقيم فيها المستدعي ويكلفهما التحقيق بصحة الوقائع المعروضة.‏‏ 

المادة /598/ -1- يرسل كاتب المحكمة بكتاب مضمون علما بطلب اعادة الاعتبار الى كل من الدائنين المثبتة ديونهم على التفليسة او المعترف بهم في قرار قضائي لاحق ولم توف لهم ديونهم بتمامها.‏‏ 

المادة /599/ -1- لكل دائن لم يحصل على المعدل المقرر له في عقد الصلح او لم يبرئ ذمة مدينه ابراء تاما الحق في ان يعترض على اعادة الاعتبار باستدعاء بسيط يقدم الى ديوان المحكمة مع الاوراق المثبتة في ميعاد شهر من تاريخ ارسال العلم اليه.‏‏ 

-2- وللدائن المعترض ان يتدخل في المحاكمة التي تجري لاعادة الاعتبار.‏‏ 

المادة /600/-1- بعد انقضاء الميعاد تحال الى النائب العام الذي رفع اليه الطلب نتيجة التحقيقات المنصوص عليها فيما سبق والاعتراضات المقدمة من الدائنين.‏‏ 

-2- ويقوم بإحالتها مع رأيه المعلل الى رئيس المحكمة.‏‏ 

المادة /601/ -1- تدعو المحكمة عند الاقتضاء طالب اعادة الاعتبار والمعترضين وتسمع وجاهيا اقوالهم في غرفة المذاكرة.‏‏ 

-2- ويجوز لكل واحد منهم ان يستعين بمحام.‏‏ 

-3- وفي حال وفاء الديون بتمامها تكتفي المحكمة بالتحقق من صحة المستندات المبرزة فإذا رأتها متفقة مع القانون امرت باعادة الاعتبار.‏‏ 

-4- واذا كانت اعادة الاعتبار اختيارية تقدر المحكمة ظروف القضية.‏‏ 

-5 - ثم يصدر الحكم في الجلسة علنية.‏‏ 

-6- يبلغ الحكم الى المستدعي وإلى الدائنين المعترضين والنائب العام ولهولاء الحق في استئناف الحكم في ميعاد 15 يوما من تاريخ تبليغه اليهم.‏‏ 

-7- وبعد التدقيق تفصل محكمة الاستئناف في القضية وفقا للاجراءات المنصوص عليها فيما تقدم ولا يقبل القرار الذي تصدره اي طريق من طرق المراجعة.‏‏ 

المادة /602/ -1- اذا رد الطلب فلا يمكن العودة اليه الا بعد مرور سنة.‏‏ 

-2- واذا قبل الطلب ادرج الحكم الصادر عن محكمة البداية او الاستئناف في سجل محكمة التفليسة والمحكمة التي يقيم في منطقتها المستدعي.‏‏ 

-3- ويرسل ايضا هذا الحكم الى النائب العام الذي تلقى طلب اعادة الاعتبار فيأمر بالإشارة إليه في السجل العدلي.‏‏ 

-4- ويسجل ايضا هذا الحكم في سجل التجارة.‏‏ 

-5- كما ترسل نسخة عن الحكم الى سوق الاوراق المالية والبورصات ان وجدت.‏‏ 

المادة /603/ - لا يجوز اعادة الاعتبار التجاري الى المفلسين الذين حكم عليهم بالافلاس الاحتيالي او بسرقة او احتيال او اساءة امانة الا اذا كانوا قد حصلوا على اعادة الاعتبار الجزائي.‏‏ 

المادة /604/- يجوز اعادة الاعتبار للمفلس بعد وفاته.‏‏ 

الباب السادس : احكام خاصة بإفلاس الشركات‏‏ 

المادة /605/- فيما عدا القواعد المبينة في الابواب السابقة تخضع الشركات للأحكام التالية:‏‏ 

المادة /606/ -1- يجوز لجميع الشركات التجارية ما عدا شركات المحاصة ان تحصل على صلح واق كما يجوز ان يشهر افلاسها.‏‏ 

-2- ويجوز شهر إفلاس شركة وان كانت في حالة التصفية.‏‏ 

-3- وتسري هذه الاحكام على الشركات التي حكم بإبطالها بشرط ان تكون الشركة قد استمرت بصورة فعلية.‏‏ 

المادة /607/ -1- يجب ان يشتمل طلب الصلح الواقي او التصريح الذي يرمي الى استصدار الحكم بالإفلاس على توقيع الشريك او الشركاء الذين يملكون حق التوقيع عن الشركة اذا كانت شركة تضامن او شركة توصية وعلى توقيع المدير او عضو مجلس الادارة الذي يقوم بوظيفته بناء على قرار مجلس الادارة اذا كانت الشركة مغفلة او محدودة المسؤولية.‏‏ 

-2- وإذا كانت الشركة قد دخلت في طور التصفية فعلى المصفي ان يقدم التصريح المذكور.‏‏ 

-3- ويودع الطلب او التصريح ديوان المحكمة الكائن في منطقتها مركز الشركة.‏‏ 

المادة /608/ -1- يجب ايضا على جميع الشركاء في شركات التضامن وجميع الشركاء المتضامنيين في شركات التوصية ان يقوموا كل فيما يختص به بالتصريح المطلوب بمقتضى هذا القانون في ميعاد عشرين يوما من تاريخ توقف الشركة عن الدفع.‏‏ 

-2- وعلى المحكمة ان تعلن في الحكم نفسه افلاس الشركة وإفلاس الشركاء المتضامنين.‏‏ 

-3- ولها ان تعين قاضيا منتدبا ووكيلا او وكلاء تشمل مهمتهم جميع التفليسات وكتل الدائنين وان تكون هذه التفليسات متميزة بعضها عن بعض.وكتل الدائنين مؤلفة من اشخاص مختلفين.‏‏ 

المادة /609/ - يحق لوكيل التفليسة في جميع الشركات ان يجبر الشركاء على إكمال دفع رأسمالهم حتى قبل موعد الاستحقاق المحدد في نظام الشركة.‏‏ 

المادة /610/ - إذا أفلست الشركة إفلاسا احتياليا او تقصيريا فيجوز عند الاقتضاء ان تقام دعوى المسؤولية الجزائية على المدير والشركاء المتضامنين في شركة التضامن وفي شركة التوصية وعلى أعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركات المساهمة ومديريها التنفيذيين وكذلك على مدير او مديري الشركات محدودة المسؤولية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون تنظيم مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 116 لعام 1966
التعاريف 
المادة 1 
يقصد بمؤسسات التجارة الخارجية المنصوص عنها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي، المؤسسات التي تقوم بأعمال الاستيراد والتصدير والمؤسسات التي تقوم بالخدمات المرتبطة بها أو المتفرعة عنها من نقل ومراقبة ودعاية وغيره. 

المادة 2 
يحصر بمؤسسات التجارة الخارجية تصدير منتجات القطاع العام الصناعي وكذلك المنتجات الأخرى المحصور تصديرها بمؤسسات وهيئات ومنشآت الدولة، ويجوز لوزير الاقتصاد بقرار منه السماح لبعض الهيئات والمنشآت التابعة للقطاع العام بالتصدير مباشرة ولا سيما بالنسبة للمنتجات التي تحتاج إلى خبرات فنية خاصة. 

المادة 3 
تعتبر مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية مؤسسات تملكها الدولة وتتمتع بشخصية اعتبارية مستقلة ذات طابع تجاري في تعاملها مع الغير، وذات استقلال مالي وإداري وتعمل وفق مبادئ المحاسبة التجارية. 

المادة 4 
ترتبط مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية بوزير الاقتصاد وتعمل وفق توجيهاته. 

إحداث مؤسسة التجارة الخارجية 
المادة 5 
أ- تحدث مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية وتدمج وتلغى بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناءً على اقتراح وزير الاقتصاد. 

ب- توزع المواد المحصورة استيرادها أو تصديرها بالدولة بموجب النصوص التشريعية النافذة بين مؤسسات الاستيراد والتصدير بقرار من وزير الاقتصاد. 

المادة 6 
أ- يحدد مرسوم إحداث مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية مراكزها الرئيسية. 

ب- لوزير الاقتصاد وبقرار منه إحداث فروع ومكاتب لمؤسسات التجارة الخارجية داخل الجمهورية العربية السورية بناءً على اقتراح المؤسسة ذات العلاقة. أما إحداث هذه الفروع والمكاتب خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية فيتم بمرسوم بناءً على اقتراح وزير الاقتصاد. 

أغراض المؤسسة ومهامها 
المادة 7 
أ- تقوم مؤسسات الاستيراد والتصدير باستيراد وتصدير جميع المواد المنوط استيرادها أو تصديرها بها. 

ب- تقوم مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية الأخرى بالخدمات المتممة لعمليات الاستيراد والتصدير من نقل ومراقبة ودعاية وإعلان و غيره. 

ج- يمكن لمؤسسات التجارة الخارجية أن تقوم بجميع الأعمال الأخرى في نطاق اختصاصها وبكل ما يتفرع عن اختصاصاتها من أعمال سواء عن طريقها مباشرة أو بواسطة الفروع أو المنشآت التابعة لها. 

المادة 8 
يتوجب على مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية من أجل تحقيق أغراضها على أحسن وجه القيام بالمهام التالية: 

أ- العمل على تطوير القطاع التجاري التابع لها وتنظيم أعماله وتنسيق فعالياته وفق الخطة الاقتصادية الشاملة المعدة لهذه الغاية والمصادق عليها من قبل السلطات المختصة. 
ب- وضع مشروع الخطة السنوية والخطة طويلة الأجل للمؤسسة ورفعه إلى وزير الاقتصاد للتصديق. 
ج- تنفيذ الخطط المصادق عليها وتنظيم وتنسيق عملية التنفيذ بالشكل الذي يحقق الزيادة المستمرة في ريعية التجارة الخارجية وفعاليتها. 
د- وضع تقارير دورية عن تنفيذ الخطط المشار إليها في الفقرة (ب) ورفعها إلى وزير الاقتصاد. 
ه- القيام بجميع الدراسات والإحصاءات المتعلقة بالإنتاج والتسويق الخارجي في حدود اختصاصاتها. 

المادة 9 
تتمتع مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية بأوسع الصلاحيات اللازمة لتحقيق مهامها المبينة في المادتين السابعة والثامنة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي ولها أن تتبع مختلف الوسائل المشروعة لهذا الغرض وفقاً لخطة الدولة وسياسة تجارتها الخارجية وتوجيهات وزير الاقتصاد، وتقوم بصورة خاصة بما يلي: 

أ- إجراء جميع العقود المتعلقة بممارسة مهامها من شراء وبيع واستيراد وتصدير ونقل ومراقبة وتخزين وإعلان الخ. 
ب- شراء واستئجار العقارات اللازمة لسير عملها أو تشييد هذه العقارات وتجهيزها وتأمين سلامتها وبيعها واستبدالها عند الضرورة. 
ج- دمج المنشآت التابعة لها أو توسيعها أو نقلها أو تصفيتها حسب ضرورات العمل والمصلحة العامة. 
د- إقراض وكفالة المنشآت التابعة لها. 
ه- إعطاء التوكيلات التجارية داخل وخارج البلاد. 
و- الاشتراك في المعارض والأسواق الدولية حسبما تقتضيه المصلحة العامة وضرورة العمل. 
ز- التأمين على جميع موجوداتها ضد الأخطار التي يمكن أن تتعرض لها. 
ح- إصدار الأسناد بكفالة صندوق الدين العام. 
ط- القيام بجميع الأعمال والخدمات اللازمة لتنفيذ المهمات الموكولة إليها. 

رأسمال المؤسسة وتمويلها 
المادة 10 
يحدد رأسمال كل مؤسسة في مرسوم إحداثها بمبلغ لا يزيد عن مليون ليرة سورية يدفع على أقساط سنوية حسب متطلبات العمل، ومن أرباح المؤسسة السنوية وفقاً لأحكام المادة الثانية عشرة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 

المادة 11 
تمول استثمارات المؤسسة ونفقاتها الإدارية بالوسائل التالية: 

أ- أموال المؤسسة الخاصة. 
ب- القروض التي تعقدها المؤسسة مع المصارف. 
ج- التسهيلات الائتمانية. 

المادة 12 
تحول أرباح المؤسسة السنوية بما فيها أرباح المحلات والمنشآت التابعة لها (بعد اقتطاع الضرائب وجميع النفقات الإيرادية والإنشائية والإستهلاكات والاحتياطات التي تفرضها أو تجيزها القوانين النافذة بما في ذلك الاحتياطات الاختيارية) إلى: 

أ- المؤسسة لتسديد القسط السنوي من رأسمالها المحدد في المادة العاشرة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 
ب- خزانة الدولة. 

إدارة مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية 
المادة 13 
أ- يدير مؤسسة التجارة الخارجية مدير عام يتمتع بالصلاحيات التامة في إدارة أمور المؤسسة من أجل تحقيق مهامها المحددة في المواد (7 و 8 و 9) من هذا المرسوم التشريعي. ويكون مسئولا عن حسن إدارة العمل في المؤسسة وسلامته. 

ب- يساعد المدير العام للمؤسسة معاون مدير عام يقوم بالأعمال التي يكلف بها حسب النظام الداخلي كما ينوب عنه في حال غيابه. 

ج- يتم تعيين المدير العام ومعاونه بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناءً على اقتراح وزير الاقتصاد. 

د- يمنح كل من المدير العام والمدير العام المعاون تعويض التمثيل المخصص للمديرين العامين والمديرين العامين المعاونين في المؤسسات من الصنف الأول. 

المادة 14 
تشكل في كل من مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية هيئة إدارية تتمتع بالصلاحيات التالية: 

أ- إقرار مشروع خطط عمل المؤسسة قبل رفعها إلى وزير الاقتصاد للتصديق. 
ب- إقرار كل مشروع تعديل يطرأ على الخطط المذكورة. 
ج- إقرار موازنة نفقات المؤسسة السنوية التقديرية قبل رفعها لوزير الاقتصاد للتصديق. 
د- الإشراف على سير عمليات المؤسسة وإقرار التوجيهات اللازمة بهذا الصدد، وذلك عن طريق دراسة ومناقشة التقارير الدورية التي يجب أن يقدمها المدير العام للهيئة الإدارية شهرياً. 
ه- دراسة ما يعرضه المدير العام عليها. 
و- إقرار الميزانية السنوية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر للمؤسسة بعد الإطلاع على تقرير مفتش الحسابات حول هذه الميزانية، ثم رفعها إلى وزير الاقتصاد للتصديق عليها. 
ز- اقتراح إحداث فروع ومكاتب للمؤسسة في الداخل أو في الخارج. 
ح- البت في العقود التي تجريها المؤسسة ضمن الحدود التي تقررها الأنظمة النافذة. 
ط- ممارسة جميع الصلاحيات المخولة لها بموجب القوانين والأنظمة النافذة. 

المادة 15 
تتألف الهيئة الإدارية للمؤسسة من: 

أ- المدير العام للمؤسسة رئيساً. 
ب- معاون المدير العام نائباً للرئيس. 
ج- ثلاثة من ذوي الخبرات في الأمور الاقتصادية أو التجارية أو المالية أو التقنية من العاملين في الدولة يسميهم وزير الاقتصاد بقرار منه بعد موافقة الوزير المختص. 

التركيب الداخلي للمؤسسات 
المادة 16 
تتألف أجهزة كل من مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية من الأقسام والإدارات التالية: 

أ- أقسام تجارية لتنفيذ مهام المؤسسة الأساسية (يحدد عددها واختصاصاتها في النظام الداخلي). 
ب- إدارة اقتصادية (للتخطيط والإحصاء وأبحاث التسويق والدعاية والمعارض والاستعلامات التجارية والعلاقات العامة). 
ج- إدارة مالية (للأمور المالية والمحاسبية والمصرفية). 
د- إدارة تخزين وحركة (للمستودعات والنقل والتخليص الجمركي والتأمين). 
ه- إدارة للشؤون الإدارية والحقوقية (للمراسلات والترجمة والنسخ والذاتية والقضايا الحقوقية). 

المادة 17 
يمكن بقرار من وزير الاقتصاد بناءً على اقتراح المؤسسة إحداث أقسام وإدارات جديدة أو إلغاء الموجود منها أو تكليف بعضها بمهام غيرها حسب مقتضيات عمل كل مؤسسة وبما لا يؤثر على حسن تنفيذ المهام المنوطة بها. 

أحكام عامة 
المادة 18 
تعمل مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية تحت رقابة الدولة وبضمانتها ولا تحل إلا بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناءً على اقتراح وزير الاقتصاد وتحدد فيه طرق تصفيتها. 

المادة 19 
تعفى مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية والمنشآت التابعة لها من تقديم الضمانات والكفالات للإدارات والمؤسسات العامة والبلديات وجميع الهيئات والشركات والمنشآت التابعة للقطاع العام وذلك بالنسبة للمناقصات التي تشترك بها أو العقود التي تجريها أو التعهدات التي تنفذها. 

المادة 20 
تعفى مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية في الإجراءات القضائية من تقديم الكفالة في جميع الحالات التي يفرض فيها القانون هذا الالتزام. 

المادة 21 
تخضع مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية فيما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا المرسوم التشريعي إلى أحكام قانون التجارة وتعديلاته وأحكام القوانين الأخرى باعتبارها مؤسسات تجارية. 

المادة 22 
أ- تصدر بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناءً على اقتراح وزير الاقتصاد الأنظمة الداخلية والمالية والمحاسبية وأنظمة الاستخدام والمستودعات وجميع الأنظمة المتعلقة بتنفيذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 

ب- تبقى الأنظمة الداخلية والمالية وأنظمة التوظيف والاستخدام وغيرها في جميع مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية القائمة حالياً سارية المفعول حتى صدور الأنظمة الجديدة. 

المادة 23 
يستثنى العاملون في مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية وهيئاتها الإدارية والمنشآت التابعة لها من أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 167 لعام 1963 وتعديلاته عدا الأحكام الخاصة بالحدود القصوى للرواتب والتعويضات والجمع بين المعاش والراتب. 

المادة 24 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 23 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي ينقل العاملون في شركة الاستيراد والتصدير للقطاع العام (سيمكس) إلى مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية والمنشآت التابعة لها بقرار من وزير الاقتصاد. 

المادة 25 
تنقل وتصفى جميع الحقوق والموجودات والالتزامات التي آلت إلى شركة الاستيراد والتصدير للقطاع العام (سيمكس) أو ترتبت عليها نتيجة للمرسومين التشريعيين رقم (35) و(36) لعام 1965 أو نتيجة لما قامت به الشركة المذكورة من نشاط وكذلك المؤسسات والشركات والمنشآت الملحقة بها إلى مؤسسات التجارة الخارجية التي ستحدث وفقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي وذلك من تاريخ إحداث كل منها وبالنسبة للأعمال والمواد التي ستناط بكل مؤسسة ويتم ذلك بقرار من وزير الاقتصاد. 

المادة 26 
يصدر وزير الاقتصاد القرارات والتعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 

المادة 27 
تلغى جميع النصوص المخالفة لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 

المادة 28 
ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية. 

دمشق في 25/5/1386 هـ الموافق 10/9/1966 م 

رئيس الدولة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القانون 7 لعام 2008 قانون المنافسة و منع الاحتكار 
رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور 
وعلى ما أقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 24/3/1429هـ ، الموافق لـ 31/3/2008‏ ‏ م.
يصدر مايلي‏ ‏ :
الفصل الأول:‏ ‏ 
تعاريف ونطاق تطبيق القانون‏ ‏ 
نطاق تطبيق القانون‏ ‏ 
المادة / 3/:‏ ‏ 
أولاً: يطبق هذا القانون على:‏ ‏ 
أ. جميع المؤسسات، حسب تعريفها الوارد أعلاه فيما يتعلق بجميع اتفاقاتها او إجراءاتها أو صفقاتها التجارية المتصلة بالسلع او الخدمات أو حقوق الملكية الفكرية‏ ‏ 
ب. كل شخص من الاشخاص الطبيعيين يقوم، بصفة شخصية كمالك لمؤسسة أو كمدير لها أو موظف فيها، بارتكاب ممارسات مقيدة للمنافسة يحظرها القانون أو بالاشتراك في ارتكابها أو بالمساعدة على ارتكابها.‏ ‏ 
ج. جميع انشطة الإنتاج والتجارة والخدمات في الجمهورية العربية السورية مع مراعاة قوانين الملكية الفكرية.‏ ‏ 
د. أية انشطة اقتصادية تتم خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية وتترتب عليها آثار ضارة داخلها.‏ ‏ 
ثانياً: يستثنى من تطبيق هذا القانون:‏ ‏ 
أ ـ الاعمال السيادية للدولة‏ ‏ 
ب ـ المرافق العامة التي تملكها أو تديرها الدولة بغرض تقديم منتجات او خدمات للمواطنين مثل: مياه الشرب، الغاز، الكهرباء، البترول، النقل العام، البريد والاتصالات، وتحدد بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏ ‏ 
الفصل الثاني: حرية الأسعار والمنافسة‏ ‏ 
المادة /4/‏ ‏ 
تحدد أسعار السلع والخدمات وفقاً لقواعد السوق ومبادئ المنافسة الحرة باستثناء مايلي:‏ ‏ 
أ. أسعار المواد الأساسية والخدمات التي يتم تحديدها بمرسوم.‏ ‏ 
ب ـ أسعار المواد والخدمات المتعلقة بالقطاعات او المناطق التي تكون فيها المنافسة بوساطة الأسعار محدودة إما بسبب حالة احتكار للسوق او صعوبات متواصلة في عملية التزويد او بسبب أحكام تشريعية او تنظيمية وتنظم بقرار من رئاسة مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الوزير بعد استشارة هيئة المنافسة، ويحدد هذا القرار المواد والخدمات المعنية به وشروط تحديد أسعار كلفتها وبيعها.‏ ‏ 
ج. الأسعار التي تحدد بقرار من مجلس الوزراء وبمقتضى اجراءات مؤقتة لمواجهة ظروف استثنائية او حالة طارئة او كارثة طبيعية على أن يعاد النظر في هذه الاجراءات خلال مدة لاتزيد على ستة أشهر من بدء تطبيقها.‏ ‏ 
الفصل الثالث:‏ ‏ 
الممارسات المخلة بالمنافسة‏ ‏ 
الممارسات والاتفاقات المخلة بالمنافسة‏ ‏ 
المادة /5/‏ ‏ 
أ ـ تحظر وتكون باطلة بطلاناً مطلقاً قانوناً الاتفاقات والممارسات والتحالفات بين المؤسسات المتنافسة في السوق او بين أي مؤسسة ومورديها أو المتعاملين معها عندما تشكل اخلالاً بالمنافسة او الحد منها او منعها وبخاصة ما يكون موضوعها او الهدف منها مايلي:‏ ‏ 
1ـ عرقلة عملية تحديد الاسعار حسب السير الطبيعي للمنافسة في السوق وذلك عن طريق تحديد أو زيادة أو إنقاص الأسعار أو غيرها من شروط البيع والشراء بما في ذلك في التجارة الدولية.‏ ‏ 
2 ـ التواطؤ في طلبات العروض أو المناقصات أو المزايدات، ولايعتبر من قبيل التواطؤ تقديم عروض مشتركة يعلن فيها أطرافها عن ذلك منذ البداية على ألا تكون الغاية منها منع المنافسة بأية صورة كانت.‏ ‏ 
3 ـ تقاسم الأسواق ومصادر التزويد على أساس المناطق الجغرافية أو كميات المبيعات او المشتريات أو العملاء أو على أي أساس آخر يؤثر سلباً على المنافسة‏ ‏ 
4 ـ فرض القيود على الإنتاج أو المبيعات او الاستثمار أو التقدم التقني بما في ذلك بموجب حصص.‏ ‏ 
5 ـ الاتفاق فيما بينها على رفض الشراء من جهة ما.‏ ‏ 
6 ـ الاتفاق فيما بينها على رفض التوريد لجهة ما.‏ ‏ 
7 ـ اتخاذ اجراءات لعرقلة دخول مؤسسات الى السوق أو لإقصائها عنه أو للحد من المنافسة الحرة فيه.‏ ‏ 
8 ـ الرفض الجماعي لإتاحة إمكانية الانضمام الى ترتيب ما أو رابطة ما تكون لاي منها أهمية بالغة بالنسبة للمنافسة.‏ ‏ 
ب ـ 1 ـ مع عدم الإخلال بأي نص خاص يرد في أي قانون آخر متصل بحقوق الملكية الفكرية، يعتبر باطلاً كل نص أو شرط يشكل إساءة لاستخدام حقوق الملكية الفكرية يرد في عقد ترخيص يتعلق بأي من حقوق الملكية الفكرية قد يكون له أثر سلبي على المنافسة أو قد يعيق نقل التكنولوجيا ونشرها وبصفة خاصة مايلي:‏ ‏ 
أ ـ إلزام المرخص له بعدم نقل التحسينات التي يجريها على التكنولوجيا التي يشملها عقد الترخيص إلا للمرخص ) النقل العكسي للتكنولوجيا المحسنة(‏ ‏ 
ب ـ منع المرخص له من المنازعة ادارياً أو قضائياً في حق الملكية الفكرية الذي تم ترخيصه .‏ ‏ 
ج ـ إلزام المرخص له بقبول الترخيص بمجموعة من الحقوق بدلاً من حق واحد.‏ ‏ 
2 ـ تشمل حقوق الملكية الفكرية المذكورة في الفقرة )آ( من هذه المادة بوجه خاص مايلي:‏ ‏ 
ـ حقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة لها.‏ ‏ 
ـ العلامات الفارقة‏ ‏ 
ـ الرسوم والنماذج الصناعية‏ ‏ 
ـ براءات الاختراع ونماذج المنفعة‏ ‏ 
ـ التصاميم للدارات المتكاملة‏ ‏ 
ـ الأسرار التجارية‏ ‏ 
ـ الأصناف النباتية الجديدة‏ ‏ 
ج ـ لاتسري أحكام الفقرتين (آ) و(ب) من هذه المادة على الاتفاقات ضعيفة الأثر التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية وذلك عندما ينتج عن الاتفاق أو الممارسة ككل نفع عام أو يثبت أنها ضرورية لضمان تقدم تقني أو اقتصادي ويشترط في تلك الاتفاقات:‏ ‏ 
1 ـ ألا تتجاوز الحصة الإجمالية للمؤسسات التي تكون طرفاً فيها نسبة تحدد بتعليمات يصدرها الوزير لهذه الغاية وألا تزيد تلك النسبة على (10%) من مجمل معاملات السوق‏ ‏ 
2 ـ ألا تتضمن شروطاً بتحديد مستوى الأسعار وتقاسم الأسواق.‏ ‏ 
اساءة استغلال وضع مهيمن في السوق:‏ ‏ 
المادة/6/‏ ‏ 
يحظر على أية مؤسسة لها وضع مهيمن في السوق أو في جزء هام منه القيام لوحدها أو بالاشتراك مع مؤسسات أخرى بإساءة استغلال هذا الوضع للحد من إمكانية الوصول الى السوق أو للإخلال بالمنافسة أو الحد منها أو منعها فيترتب أو يحتمل أن يترتب على ذلك آثار ضارة على السوق أو التنمية الاقتصادية بما في ذلك مايلي:‏ ‏ 
آ ـ تثبيت أو فرض أسعار أو شروط إعادة بيع السلع أو الخدمات‏ ‏ 
ب ـ التصرف أو السلوك المؤدي الى عرقلة دخول مؤسسات أخرى الى السوق أو إقصائها منه أو تعريضها لخسائر جسيمة كما في حالة البيع بأقل من التكلفة.‏ ‏ 
ج ـ التمييز بين العملاء في العقود المتشابهة بالنسبة لأسعار السلع وبدل الخدمات أو شروط بيعها وشرائها.‏ ‏ 
د ـ إرغام عميل لها على الامتناع عن التعامل مع مؤسسة منافسة لها.‏ ‏ 
ه ـ السعي لاحتكار موارد معينة ضرورية لممارسة مؤسسة منافسة لنشاطها أو لشراء سلعة أو خدمة معينة بالقدر الذي يؤدي الى رفع سعرها في السوق أو منع انخفاضه.‏ ‏ 
و ـ رفض التعامل دون مبرر موضوعي مع عميل معين بالشروط التجارية المعتادة.‏ ‏ 
ز ـ تعليق بيع السلعة أو تقديم خدمة بشراء سلعة أو سلع أخرى أو بشراء كمية محددة أو بطلب تقديم خدمة أخرى.‏ ‏ 
الاستثناءات‏ ‏ 
المادة /7/‏ ‏ 
أ ـ لاتعتبر الممارسات الناجمة عن تطبيق قانون ساري المفعول والممارسات الداخلة ضمن الإجراءات المؤقتة التي يقرها مجلس الوزراء لمواجهة ظروف استثنائية أو حالة طارئة أو كارثة طبيعية إخلالا بالمنافسة بالمعنى المقصود في المادتين (5) و(6) من هذا القانون على أن يعاد النظر في هذه الإجراءات خلال مدة لاتزيد على ستة أشهر من بداية تطبيقها بما فيها حق التمديد لفترة أخرى.‏ ‏ 
ب ـ لاتعتبر إخلالا بالمنافسة الممارسات والترتيبات التي يستثنيها المجلس من تطبيق احكام المادتين (5)و(6)من هذا القانون بقرار معلل إذا كانت تؤدي الى نتائج ذات نفع عام يتعذر تحقيقها دون هذا الاستثناء بما في ذلك آثارها الإيجابية على تحسين المنافسة أو نظم الإنتاج أو التوزيع أو تحقيق منافع معينة للمستهلك أو ثبت أنها ضرورية لضمان تقدم تكنولوجي معين مرغوب فيه.‏ ‏ 
ج ـ للمجلس تطبيق الاستثناءات المشار اليها في الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة على نوع من الممارسات أو الشروط التعاقدية أو على الممارسات أو ترتيبات أو شروط تعاقدية لمؤسسات معينة على أن تطلب تلك المؤسسات منحها هذا الاستثناء وفق نموذج يعتمده المجلس لهذه الغاية.‏ ‏ 
د ـ يمنح مقدم طلب الاستثناء المشار إليه في الفقرة (ج) من هذه المادة إشعاراً باكتمال الطلب وعلى المجلس البت في الطلب خلال مدة لاتتجاوز تسعين يوما من تاريخ الإشعار على أن ينشر قرار الاستثناء أو ملخص عنه في الجريدة الرسمية.‏ ‏ 
ه ـ للمجلس أن يحدد مدة لاستثناء هذه الممارسات أو أن يخضعها لمراجعة دورية وله سحب الإعفاء في حالة مخالفة المؤسسة المعنية لشروط منحه.‏ ‏ 
الفصل الرابع: الممارسات المخلة بنزاهة المعاملات التجارية‏ ‏ 
الممارسات المخلة بنزاهة المعاملات التجارية‏ ‏ 
المادة 8:‏ ‏ 
أ ـ يحظر على كل منتج أو مستورد أو موزع أو تاجر جملة أو مقدم خدمة مايلي:‏ ‏ 
1 ـ أن يفرض بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة حداً أدنى لأسعار إعادة بيع سلعة أو خدمة.‏ ‏ 
2 ـ أن يفرض على طرف آخر أو يحصل منه على أسعار أو شروط بيع أو شراء خاصة غير مبررة بشكل يؤدي الى إعطائه ميزة في المنافسة أو الحاق الضرر به.‏ ‏ 
3 ـ أن يتوقف عن التوريد الى السوق بشكل يلحق الضرر بالسوق أو بالمستهلكين‏ ‏ 
ب ـ 1 ـ يحظر على أية مؤسسة إعادة بيع سلعة أو خدمة على حالتها بسعر أقل من التكلفة الاجمالية بهدف الإخلال بالمنافسة أو السيطرة على السوق.‏ ‏ 
2 ـ يقصد بسعر الشراء الحقيقي لغاية تطبيق هذه المادة السعر المثبت في الفاتورة بعد تنزيل الخصومات المنصوص عليها فيها، ولا يشمل هذا الحظر المنتجات سريعة التلف والتنزيلات المرخص بها لأي بيع لتصفية الأعمال أو تجديد المخزون بأسعار أقل.‏ ‏ 
الفصل الخامس: التركز الاقتصادي‏ ‏ 
التركز الاقتصادي‏ ‏ 
المادة /:9/‏ ‏ 
أ ـ يعتبر تركزاً اقتصادياً كل عمل ينشأ عنه نقل كلي أو جزئي لملكية أو حقوق الانتفاع من ممتلكات أو أسهم أو حصص أو التزامات مؤسسة إلى مؤسسة أخرى من شأنه أن يمكن مؤسسة أو مجموعة مؤسسات من السيطرة، بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة على مؤسسة أو مجموعة مؤسسات أخرى.‏ ‏ 
ب ـ يشترط لاتمام عمليات التركز الاقتصادي، التي من شأنها التأثير على مستوى المنافسة في السوق كتحقيق أو تدعيم وضع مهيمن الحصول على موافقة المجلس الخطية إذا تجاوزت الحصة الإجمالية للمؤسسة أو المؤسسات المعنية بعملية التركز الاقتصادي(30%) من مجمل المعاملات في السوق.‏ ‏ 
ج ـ خلافاً لأي نص نافذ يجب على الجهات المعنية بالترخيص لعمليات التركز الاقتصادي في أي قطاع قبل إصدار قرارها النهائي الأخذ برأي المجلس خطياً عن مدى تأثير هذه العمليات على مستوى المنافسة في ذلك القطاع.‏ ‏ 
د ـ لكل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري إبلاغ المجلس بما يصل إلى عمله من عمليات تركز اقتصادي تخضع لأحكام الفقرة(ب) من هذه المادة.‏ ‏ 
طلبات اتمام عمليات التركز الاقتصادي‏ ‏ 
المادة /10/:‏ ‏ 
أ ـ على المؤسسات التي ترغب في اتمام أي من عمليات التركز الاقتصادي المشار إليها في الفقرة(ب) من المادة /9/ من هذا القانون أن تقوم بتقديم طلب بذلك إلى المجلس وفق النموذج المعتمد خلال مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبرام مشروع اتفاق أو إبرام اتفاق على عملية تركز اقتصادي مرفقاً به مايلي:‏ ‏ 
1 ـ عقد التأسيس والنظام الأساسي للمؤسسات المعنية.‏ ‏ 
2 ـ مشروع عقد أو اتفاقية التركز.‏ ‏ 
3 ـ بيان بأهم السلع والخدمات التي تتعامل فيها المؤسسات المعنية بعملية التركز الاقتصادي وحصصها منها.‏ ‏ 
4 ـ تقرير عن الأبعاد الاقتصادية للعملية وبصورة خاصة آثارها الايجابية على السوق.‏ ‏ 
5 ـ البيانات المالية لآخر ثلاث سنوات مالية لأي من المؤسسات المعنية بعملية التركز الاقتصادي وفروع تلك المؤسسات مصدقة ومدققة أصولاً.‏ ‏ 
6 ـ بيان بمساهمي المؤسسات المعنية أو الشركاء في كل منها ونسبة مساهمة أو حصة كل منهم.‏ ‏ 
7 ـ قائمة بأسماء أعضاء مجلس إدارتها أو هيئة مديريها أو مديرها.‏ ‏ 
8 ـ كشف بفروع كل مؤسسة.‏ ‏ 
ب ـ للمؤسسات أن ترفق بالطلب بياناً بما تراه ضرورياً من التزامات أو اقتراحات للحد من الآثار السلبية المحتملة لعملية التركز الاقتصادي على السوق.‏ ‏ 
ج ـ 1 ـ مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة(ج) من المادة(14)من هذا القانون للمجلس أن يطلب خطياً أي معلومات أو مستندات إضافية على اتفاق التركز الاقتصادي وأطرافه، وعليه بعد ذلك إصدار إشعار باكتمال المعلومات والمستندات على ألا ينتقص ذلك من حق المجلس في طلب معلومات إضافية أو ممارسة الصلاحيات الرقابية.‏ ‏ 
2 ـ يتم تحديد مدد وإجراءات إصدار الإشعار المذكور في البند (1)من هذه الفقرة وسائر الأمور المتعلقة به في اللائحة التي يصدرها المجلس المذكورة في الفقرة (ه) من المادة رقم(11).‏ ‏ 
د ـ يعلن المجلس في صحيفتين يوميتين محليتين وعلى نفقة مقدم الطلب عن طلب التركز الاقتصادي المقدم وفقاً لأحكام الفقرة (أ)من هذه المادة على أن يتضمن الإعلان ملخصاً عن موضوع الطلب ودعوة لكل ذي مصلحة لإبداء رأيه فيه خلال مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ الإعلان.‏ ‏ 
ه ـ للمجلس بعد التشاور مع الجهات ذات العلاقة اتخاذ أية إجراءات تحفظية لحين البت في الطلب المقدم بموجب الفقرة(أ)من هذه المادة.‏ ‏ 
الفصل السادس: هيئة ومجلس المنافسة‏ ‏ 
إحداث هيئة المنافسة ومنع الاحتكار‏ ‏ 
المادة /11/‏ ‏ 
أ ـ تحدث هيئة عامة مستقلة تسمى الهيئة العامة للمنافسة ومنع الاحتكار يكون مقرها في دمشق وتتولى المهام والصلاحيات المنوطة بها في هذا القانون وتتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية والاستقلال المالي والإداري ويحدد ملاكها وتنظيمها الإداري والمالي بمرسوم وتتبع لرئيس مجلس الوزراء ويديرها مجلس إدارة يسمى مجلس المنافسة إضافة للمدير العام.‏ ‏ 
ب ـ يتألف مجلس المنافسة من ثلاثة عشر عضواً يتم تعيينهم لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد لمرة واحدة فقط وذلك بموجب قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء وفق مايلي:‏ ‏ 
1 ـ ثلاثة أعضاء من القضاة، اثنان من قضاة المحاكم العادية وقاض من قضاة مجلس الدولة من الدرجة الاستئنافية أو مايعادلها بناء على اقتراح من وزير العدل ومن رئيس مجلس الدولة.‏ ‏ 
2 ـ عضوان من الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية من بينهم عضو بمرتبة مدير في المجال الاقتصادي بناء على اقتراح من رئيس الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية.‏ ‏ 
3 ـ ثلاثة أعضاء من ذوي الخبرة في الشؤون الاقتصادية وقضايا المنافسة وحماية المستهلك بناء على اقتراح من وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة.‏ ‏ 
4 ـ ثلاثة أعضاء منتخبون يمثلون الفعاليات الصناعية والتجارية ترشحهم اتحادات بغرف التجارة والصناعة والحرفيين وعضوان عن الاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال والاتحاد العام للفلاحين.‏ ‏ 
5 ـ يحلف أعضاء مجلس المنافسة باستثناء القضاة وقبل مباشرتهم أعمالهم اليمين التالية:‏ ‏ 
( أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحكم بالعدل و أن أحترم القوانين) وتؤدى هذه اليمين أمام محكمة الاستئناف المدنية الأولى.‏ ‏ 
ج ـ يعين رئيس مجلس المنافسة من الأعضاء المذكورين في الفقرة ب/1 أعلاه على ألا تقل درجته عن رئيس محكمة استئناف أو ما يعادلها، ويعين نائب للرئيس من أعضاء مجلس الدولة ويؤدي الرئيس ونائبه واجباتهم على أساس تفرغ كامل.‏ ‏ 
د ـ يعين المدير العام بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ويكون مسؤولاً أمام المجلس ويمثل الهيئة أمام الغير والقضاء ويحضر اجتماعات مجلس المنافسة دون أن يكون له حق التصويت.‏ ‏ 
ه ـ يصدر مجلس المنافسة نظامه الداخلي ولائحة قواعد الإجراءات المتبعة أمامه على أن يكونا خاضعين للتصديق من قبل رئيس مجلس الوزراء ويقوم رئيس المجلس برفع تقرير سنوي عن أعماله إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏ ‏ 
المادة /12/‏ ‏ 
أ ـ يجتمع المجلس بدعوة من رئيسه مرة على الأقل كل شهر وكلما دعت الضرورة وتكون اجتماعاته صحيحة بحضور تسعة من أعضائه على الأقل على أن يكون من بينهم رئيس المجلس أو نائبه وتتخذ القرارات بأكثرية الحضور، وعند تساوي الأصوات يرجح الجانب الذي أيده رئيس الجلسة، ولا يجوز لأي عضو أن يشارك في المداولات أو التصويت في حالة معروضة على المجلس تكون له فيها مصلحة أو بينه وبين أحد أطرافها صلة قرابة إلى الدرجة الرابعة أو يكون قد مثل أو يمثل أحد الأطراف فيها.‏ ‏ 
ب ـ للمجلس أن يدعو لحضور اجتماعاته من يرى الاستعانة به من المتخصصين وذلك دون أن يكون له حق التصويت.‏ ‏ 
الصلاحيات العامة لهيئة المنافسة ومنع الاحتكار‏ ‏ 
المادة /13/‏ ‏ 
أ ـ تتولى هيئة المنافسة ومنع الاحتكار وبالتنسيق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة المهام والصلاحيات الآتية:‏ ‏ 
1 ـ المساهمة في إعداد الخطة العامة للمنافسة والتشريعات الخاصة بها وأي دراسات تتعلق بها.‏ ‏ 
2 ـ العمل على نشر ثقافة المنافسة وعلى حمايتها وتشجيعها.‏ ‏ 
3 ـ تقصي المعلومات للكشف عن الممارسات المخلة بقواعد المنافسة وذلك بالتعاون مع الجهات ذات العلاقة وفق أحكام القوانين النافذة.‏ ‏ 
4 ـ إجراء التحقيقات في الممارسات التي تكتشفها أو بناء على ما تتلقاه من شكاوى وإعداد تقارير عن نتائجها ورفع الاقتراحات للجهات المعنية.‏ ‏ 
5 ـ تلقي ومتابعة الطلبات المتعلقة بعمليات التركز الاقتصادي التي ورد نص عليها في المادة /10/ من هذا القانون.‏ ‏ 
6 ـ إصدار آراء توضيحية بالمسائل المتعلقة بعملها وذلك من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب المؤسسات.‏ ‏ 
7 ـ الاستعانة بخبراء أو مستشارين من خارج المجلس لانجاز أي من الأعمال التي تدخل ضمن صلاحياته.‏ ‏ 
8 ـ التعاون مع الجهات المماثلة خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية لغايات تبادل المعلومات والبيانات وما يتعلق بتنفيذ قواعد المنافسة في حدود ما تسمح به المعاهدات الدولية شريطة المعاملة بالمثل مع مراعاة أحكام المادة /16/ من هذا القانون لجهة سرية المعلومات.‏ ‏ 
ب ـ رفع تقرير سنوي عن وضع المنافسة إلى مجلس الوزراء.‏ ‏ 
ج ـ على الجهات الحكومية والهيئات التنظيمية القطاعية المنوط بها الرقابة على أية عمليات تركز اقتصادي بمقتضى التشريعات الخاصة بها الأخذ برأي المجلس خطياً في حدود اختصاصه المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون.‏ ‏ 
قرارات المجلس بخصوص عمليات التركز الاقتصادي‏ ‏ 
المادة /14/‏ ‏ 
أ ـ للمجلس أن يتخذ قراراً بشأن الطلبات المقدمة وفقاً لأحكام المادة(10)من هذا القانون على النحو التالي:‏ ‏ 
1 ـ الموافقة على عملية التركز الاقتصادي إذا كانت تحسن وضع المنافسة أو كانت لها آثار اقتصادية ايجابية كأن تؤدي إلى تخفيض سعر الخدمات أو السلع أو ايجاد فرص عمل أو تشجيع التصدير أوجذب الاستثمار أو إلى دعم قدرة المؤسسات الوطنية على المنافسة الدولية أو كانت ضرورية لتقدم تقني مرغوب فيه أو تحسين نوعية الخدمات والسلع أو طرح منتجات جديدة في السوق.‏ ‏ 
2 ـ الموافقة على عملية التركز الاقتصادي شريطة تعهد المؤسسات المعنية بتنفيذ شروط يحددها المجلس لهذه الغاية.‏ ‏ 
3 ـ عدم الموافقة على عملية التركز الاقتصادي وإصدار قرار بإلغائها وإعادة الوضع إلى ما كان عليه .‏ ‏ 
ب ـ وفي جميع الحالات المبينة في الفقرة(أ) من هذه المادة يجب أن يرفق بقرار المجلس بيان ملخص لعملية التركز الاقتصادي وتأثيرها على المنافسة في السوق بما في ذلك الآثار الاقتصادية فيه والشروط والالتزامات المرتبة على المؤسسات إن وجدت، ويتم نشر القرار أو ملخص عنه في صحيفتين يوميتين محليتين على الأقل.‏ ‏ 
ج ـ يصدر المجلس قراره بخصوص عملية التركز الاقتصادي خلال مدة لا تتجاوز مئة يوم تبدأ من تاريخ إصدار الإشعار باكتمال الطلب. ويتعين على المؤسسات المعنية بعملية التركز الاقتصادية ألا تقوم خلال هذه المدة بأية تصرفات أو إجراءات قد تؤدي إلى ترسيخ عملية التركز الاقتصادي أو تغيير هيكلية السوق وإلا كانت هذه التصرفات والإجراءات باطلة بقرار من المجلس ويعتبر عدم الرد خلال المدة المذكورة بمثابة قبول ضمني للطلب.‏ ‏ 
د ـ للمجلس أن يلغي موافقته السابقة في إحدى الحالتين التاليتين:‏ ‏ 
1 ـ إذا خالفت المؤسسات المعنية أياً من الشروط والتعهدات التي صدرت الموافقة بموجبها .‏ ‏ 
2 ـ إذا تبين أن المعلومات الأساسية التي صدرت بموجبها الموافقة مضللة.‏ ‏ 
ه ـ للمجلس اتخاذ إجراءات يراها مناسبة في مواجهة أية عملية تركز اقتصادي لم يتم تقديم طلب بشأنها أو كانت تخالف أحكام هذا القانون.‏ ‏ 
الضابطة العدلية والتتبعات‏ ‏ 
المادة /15/‏ ‏ 
أ ـ يتمتع العاملون المحلفون في الهيئة بصفة الضابطة العدلية ويتم تسميتهم بقرار من رئيس المجلس وله أن يكلف أياً منهم القيام بمايلي:‏ ‏ 
1 ـ الدخول خلال ساعات العمل إلى الأماكن التالية: المخازن، صالات العرض، المحلات التجارية والمكاتب، المعامل، السيارات، سيارات الشحن المستعملة للتجارة، المستودعات، المسالخ و توابعها، أسواق الهال، الأسواق التجارية ، المعارض، المحطات ومرافئ الذهاب والوصول والمناطق الحرة لإجراء تفتيش وتعيين الأشياء الجرمية وجردها وضبطها وأخذ نماذج منها.‏ ‏ 
2 ـ الاطلاع على المستندات والسجلات والملفات، بما فيها ملفات الحاسوب، والاحتفاظ بأي منها أو بنسخ عنها مقابل إشعار بالتسلم، على أن يثبت ما يتم الاحتفاظ به في محضر وأن تتم إعادتها عند الانتهاء من تدقيقها.‏ ‏ 
3 ـ مراجعة جميع السجلات والملفات والوثائق التي تحتفظ بها الدوائر الرسمية المتعلقة بالشركات، وسجل التجارة وإدارة المناطق الحرة، وسجلات الموردين والمصدرين، والمديرية العامة للجمارك، وإدارة الضرائب وأية جهة حكومية مأذون لها بإصدار تراخيص من أي نوع تسمح بتداول السلع والخدمات، ولا يجوز لتلك الجهات تعطيل عمل أي من العاملين في الهيئة في هذا الشأن بحجة السرية أو لأي سبب آخر.‏ ‏ 
4 ـ إجراء التحريات اللازمة والاستماع لإفادة أي شخص يشتبه بمخالفته لأحكام هذا القانون.‏ ‏ 
5 ـ يحلف العاملون في الهيئة بصفة الضابطة العدلية قبل مباشرتهم العمل الذي يكلفون به أمام القاضي البدائي اليمين التالية:‏ ‏ 
( أقسم بالله العظيم أن أقوم بالوظيفة التي تسند إلي بشرف وأمانة)‏ ‏ 
ب ـ يجب على العاملين القيام بالكشف عن هويتهم واطلاع صاحب العلاقة على نسخة من التفويض الخطي.‏ ‏ 
ج ـ للمجلس بمقتضى الصلاحيات المخولة له بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أن يطلب من أي شخص مطلع أو يحتمل اطلاعه على معلومات تتعلق بمخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون إما لسماع إفادته أو تقديم ما يطلب منه من بيانات أو وثائق أو مستندات في حيازته أو أن يرد على مجموعة أسئلة من خلال إملاء استمارة معينة.‏ ‏ 
د ـ لعناصر الضابطة العدلية صلاحية إغلاق المحلات والمعامل والمستودعات وتوابعها إدارياً بالشمع الأحمر عند حدوث أية ممانعة أو عرقلة لتنفيذ المهام المذكورة في الفقرات السابقة لمدة ثلاثة أيام مع رفع الأمر خلالها للمجلس الذي يكون له صلاحية إلغاء الإغلاق أو تمديده لمدة أقصاها ثلاثون يوماً.‏ ‏ 
ه ـ لعناصر الضابطة العدلية المذكورين في الفقرة(أ) أعلاه صلاحية الاستعانة برجال الشرطة في أداء مهامهم.‏ ‏ 
و ـ إعداد نتائج التحقيقات في أية مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون في تقارير على أن يشمل التقرير تحليلاً دقيقاً لوضع المنافسة فيه وتأثيرها على توازن السوق.‏ ‏ 
سرية المعلومات‏ ‏ 
المادة /16/‏ ‏ 
أ ـ على هيئة المنافسة ومنع الاحتكار والعاملين فيها وأي شخص يطلع على أعمالها بموجب مهنته وأطراف الدعاوى بما فيهم الشهود والخبراء المتعلقة بالمنافسة ومنع الاحتكار المحافظة على سرية المعلومات والسجلات والمستندات التي تحصل عليها أثناء التحقيقات التي تجريها، أو التي يتم تقديمها من المؤسسات التي يتم التحقيق في أنشطتها، أوالمقدمة من مقدمي الشكاوى أو من الشهود الذين يدلون بأقوالهم في التحقيقات، ولا يجوز الإفصاح عنها أو تداولها علناً أو تسليمها إلى أي طرف غير المؤسسات المشار إليها، ولو كانوا أطرافاً في ذات التحقيق، كما لا يجوز الإفصاح عنها أو تسليمها إلى مجالس حماية المنافسة في دول أخرى إلا بعد موافقة أصحاب العلاقة وشرط المعاملة بالمثل، ولا يجوز استخدام هذه المعلومات والسجلات والمستندات لأي غرض آخر غير التحقيقات التي تجريها هيئة المنافسة ومنع الاحتكار وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون وذلك تحت طائلة المساءلة المسلكية والجزائية.‏ ‏ 
ب ـ يمكن لرئيس مجلس المنافسة تسليم الوثائق المخلة بسرية القضايا في الحالة التي يكون فيها تسليم هذه الوثائق أو الاطلاع عليها ضرورياً لممارسة الأطراف لحقوقهم أمام جهات قضائية أو رسمية بناء على طلب هذه الجهات وتسري أحكام الفقرة )أ( من هذه المادة أمام هذه الجهات القضائية والرسمية التي اطلعت على المعلومات السرية من مجلس المنافسة.‏ ‏ 
النظر بالمخالفات‏ ‏ 
المادة /17/‏ ‏ 
ينظر المجلس بالمخالفات لأحكام هذا القانون من تلقاء نفسه أو عندما تعرض عليه من قبل الوزير أو بطلب من الحكومة أو من المؤسسات الاقتصادية أو المنظمات المهنية أو النقابات أو هيئات المستهلكين أو غرف التجارة أو الصناعة أو الزراعة.‏ ‏ 
مندوب الوزارة لدى مجلس المنافسة‏ ‏ 
المادة /18/‏ ‏ 
يعين الوزير ممثلاً عنه أمام مجلس المنافسة يتولى الدفاع عن المصلحة العامة في القضايا المتعلقة بالممارسات المخلة بالمنافسة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .‏ ‏ 
المادة /19/‏ ‏ 
تقبل القرارات الصادرة عن مجلس المنافسة الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا في مجلس الدولة خلال مدة ستين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ القرار وتنظر المحكمة بالطعن على وجه السرعة.‏ ‏ 
رفض أو قبول الشكوى‏ ‏ 
المادة /20/‏ ‏ 
عندما يقرر المجلس رفض الشكوى يجب أن يتضمن قراره ما إذا كانت الوقائع لا تدخل ضمن اختصاصه أو كانت غير مدعومة بوسائل إثبات وفي حال قبول الشكوى يجب أن يتضمن قرار المجلس بيان ما إذا كانت الممارسات المعروضة عليه تستوجب العقاب أم لا، والحكم عند الاقتضاء على أصحاب هذه الممارسات بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها بالمادة /23 / من هذا القانون..‏ ‏ 
قرارات مجلس المنافسة:‏ ‏ 
المادة /21 /‏ ‏ 
يمكن لمجلس المنافسة عند الاقتضاء:‏ ‏ 
ـ توجيه أوامر خطية للمتعاملين المعنيين لإنهاء الممارسات المخالفة لحرية المنافسة وذلك في أجل معين أو فرض شروط خاصة عليهم في ممارسة نشاطهم.‏ ‏ 
ـ إعلان بطلان الممارسات المخالفة أو النشاط المحظور وعدم نفاذ أي أثر لها.‏ ‏ 
ـ إعلان الإغلاق المؤقت للمؤسسة أو المؤسسات المدانة لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر على أنه لا يمكن إعادة فتح هذه المؤسسات إلا بعد أن تضع حداً للممارسات موضوع إدانتها.‏ ‏ 
ـ إحالة الملف إلى النيابة العامة قصد القيام بالتتبعات الجزائية بعد تحديد الجرم المنسوب للمخالف.‏ ‏ 
يمكن لمجلس المنافسة إذا تبين له وجود حالة استغلال مفرط لمركز مهيمن ناتجة عن حالة تركز مؤسسات إلزام المؤسسة أو المؤسسات المعنية بتعديل أو اتمام أو فسخ كل الاتفاقات أو كل العقود التي تم بمقتضاها تحقيق التركز الذي نتجت عنه التجاوزات.‏ ‏ 
موازنة الهيئة‏ ‏ 
المادة /22/‏ ‏ 
يكون للهيئة موازنة مستقلة بفرع خاص تدخل في الموازنة العامة للدولة وتتألف مواردها المالية ممايلي :‏ ‏ 
أ ـ الاعتمادات الملحوظة لها في الموازنة العامة للدولة.‏ ‏ 
ب ـ المنح والهبات والتبرعات والقروض المحلية والخارجية وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة.‏ ‏ 
ج ـ بدل الخدمات التي تتقاضاها الهيئة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون والأنظمة الصادرة بموجبه.‏ ‏ 
د ـ ريع أموالها.‏ ‏ 
الفصل السابع: العقوبات والتعويض‏ ‏ 
المادة /23/‏ ‏ 
إضافة إلى العقوبات الأخرى المنصوص عنها في القوانين النافذة يعاقب مجلس المنافسة كل من:‏ ‏ 
ـ يباشر الأنشطة المحظورة بهذا القانون‏ ‏ 
ـ يخالف قرارات المجلس بوقف النشاط المحظور‏ ‏ 
ـ قام أو شارك في عملية تركز اقتصادي كان يجب إخطار المجلس بها ولم يقم بإخطاره، أو استمر في إجراءات التركز الاقتصادي بعد الإخطار به وقبل صدور قرار من المجلس أو استمر في الإجراءات بعد صدور القرار من المجلس بمنع التركز.‏ ‏ 
ـ قام أو شارك في عملية تركز اقتصادي مخالفاً للشروط التي نص عليها قرار المجلس الصادر بالموافقة على التركز.‏ ‏ 
ـ قدم معلومات كاذبة إلى المجلس، أو رفض تقديم معلومات إليه، أو قام عمداً بإعاقة عمل المجلس.‏ ‏ 
أ ـ بغرامة لا تقل عن 1% ولا تزيد على 10% من الإجمالي السنوي لمبيعات السلع أو إيرادات الخدمات لمرتكب المخالفة وتحسب على النحو التالي:‏ ‏ 
1 ـ على أساس الإجمالي السنوي لمبيعات السلع أو إجمالي إيرادات الخدمات في السوق حسبما هو مبين بالبيانات المالية للسنة المالية السابقة لارتكاب المخالفة.‏ ‏ 
2 ـ على أساس الإجمالي السنوي لمبيعاته المتعلق بالمنتجات موضوع المخالفة إذا كان نشاط الجهة المخالفة يشتمل على منتجات عدة واقتصرت المخالفة على بعضها.‏ ‏ 
3 ـ على أساس يحدده المجلس إذا كان نشاط الجهة المخالفة يشتمل على منتجات عدة واقتصرت المخالفة على بعضها وتعذر تحديد إجمالي المبيعات المتعلق بالمنتجات موضوع المخالفة.‏ ‏ 
ب ـ بغرامة لا تقل عن 100000 مئة ألف ل.س ولا تزيد على 1000000 مليون ل.س إذا كان رقم المبيعات أو الإيرادات غير محدد.‏ ‏ 
المعاقبة على إفشاء المعلومات السرية‏ ‏ 
المادة /24/‏ ‏ 
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها في أي قانون آخر، يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن 100000 مئة ألف ل.س ولا تزيد على 1000000 مليون ل.س أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أقدم على إفشاء أية معلومات سرية حصل عليها نتيجة لتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون وذلك من أي مصدر كان وهذا يشمل الأفراد العاديين والعاملين في الهيئة وما يتبعها من دوائر.‏ ‏ 
منع المنشآة المخالفة من التعامل التجاري مع الجهات العامة‏ ‏ 
المادة/ 25/‏ ‏ 
يجوز للمجلس فضلاً عن العقوبة المقررة أن يحكم في حالة مخالفة المادتين 5 و6 من هذا القانون بمنع المنشأة المخالفة من التعامل التجاري مع الجهات العامة على أي وجه مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولاتزيد على ثلاثة سنوات.‏ ‏ 
التعويض:‏ ‏ 
المادة/ 26/‏ ‏ 
لكل من تضرر بسبب الأنشطة المحظورة بهذا القانون أن يطالب المؤسسات التي تمارسها بالتعويض أمام محكمة البداية المدنية المختصة، ويسقط حق المتضرر في رفع دعوى التعويض بمرور ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ وقوع الأنشطة المحظورة.‏ ‏ 
الضمانات:‏ ‏ 
المادة /27/‏ ‏ 
تكون أموال وموجودات المؤسسة المحكوم عليها بغرامة طبقاً للمواد السابقة ضامنة للوفاء بها.‏ ‏ 
الفصل الثامن: أحكام انتقالية وختامية‏ ‏ 
المادة/28/‏ ‏ 
يطبق هذا القانون على الأنشطة التي تمت ممارستها قبل تاريخ نفاذه، إذا كانت تلك الانشطة مستمرة بعد ذلك التاريخ، وعلى كل مؤسسة ان تقوم بتوفيق أوضاعها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون خلال مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر من تاريخ نفاذ أحكامه بما في ذلك إزالة كل ممارسة أو اتفاق أو ترتيب قائم قبل تاريخ النفاذ أو طلب الاستثناء المشار إليه في المادة 7 منه. ومع ذلك لايجوز للمجلس في مثل هذه الحالات فرض غرامة بسبب أنشطة تم القيام بها قبل هذه المدة.‏ ‏ 
المادة /29/‏ ‏ 
يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء بعد إحداث مجلس المنافسة اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.‏ ‏ 
المادة /30/‏ ‏ 
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذاً بعد مدة ستة أشهر من تاريخ نشره.‏ ‏ 
دمشق في 27/3/1429 هـ الموافق لـ 3/4/2008م.‏ ‏ 

رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القانون رقم /2/ لعام 2008 قانون حماية المستهلك
رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور 
وعلى ما أقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ /27/2/1429/ هـ الموافق /6/3/2008/ م. ‏ يصدر ما يلي:
الفصل الأول ‏ 
تعاريف ‏ 
مادة / 1/ 
يقصد بالتعابير والكلمات الآتية في معرض تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون المعنى الوارد إلى جانب كل منها .. الوزارة .. وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة . 

الوزير .. وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة.

الوزارة المختصة .. أية وزارة مختصة بإحدى السلع أو الخدمات المقدمة للمستهلك .

الوزير المختص.. أي وزير تختص وزارته بإحدى السلع أو الخدمات المقدمة للمستهلك . المستهلك .. 

كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري يشتري سلعا استهلاكية بأنواعها المختلفة الزراعية والصناعية بهدف التغذية أو لاستخدامها للأغراض الشخصية أو المنزلية أو الذي يستفيد من أية خدمة سواء المقدمة من فرد أو من مجموعة أفراد أو من شخص اعتباري وفي مختلف المجالات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .

جمعيات حماية المستهلك .. جمعيات أهلية تعنى بمصالح المستهلك في جميع المجالات التي يمكن أن يشكل تقديم السلع أو الخدمات فيها خطرا على صحته أو سلامته أو أمواله . المنتج.. كل منتج صناعي أو زراعي أو حرفي أو مهني أو خدمي بما في ذلك المواد الأولية المكونة للمادة المصنعة ونصف المصنعة أو الخدمة المقدمة من قبل أية جهة خدمية . السلعة.. أي منتج صناعي أو زراعي معد للاستخدام الشخصي للمستهلك . الحائز .. كل من وضع يده على شيء من الأشياء التي تحكمها مواد هذا القانون ويشمل المالك والمصنع والبائع والمسؤول عن الإنتاج . المجلس .. المجلس الاستشاري لحماية المستهلك . 

الإعلان المضلل .. الإعلان الذي يتم بأية وسيلة كانت ويتناول سلعة أو خدمة أو يتضمن عرضا أو بيانا أو ادعاء كاذبا أو مصوغا بعبارات من شأنها أن تؤدي بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر إلى خداع أو تضليل المستهلك . الترميز بالخطوط .. بضعة خطوط تطبع على عبوة المنتج لتمكين المصنع والبائع بوساطة الماسح الالكتروني المرتبط بالحاسب للتعرف على المعلومات المتعلقة بالمنتج / بلد المنشأ ..هوية المصنع.. تصنيفه.. سعره.. صلاحيته.. رقم الطبخة.. المشرف عليها /. 

الفصل الثاني أهداف هذا القانون وتطبيقاته 

مادة /2/
يكفل هذا القانون ممارسة النشاط الاقتصادي للجميع ويحظر على أي شخص إبرام أي اتفاق أو ممارسة أي نشاط يكون من شانه الإخلال بالحقوق الأساسية للمستهلك والمتعلقة ب .. 

/أ / احتياجاته من المنتجات الاستهلاكية المختلفة .. والأدوية .. والمياه .. والسكن .. والرعاية الصحية و التغذية السليمة .. والتربية .. والثقافة .. والتدريب .. والخدمات في المجالات المالية .. المصرفية .. الكهرباء ..التأمين.. النقل .. الطاقة ..الاتصالات .. والسياحة وغيرها من الخدمات التي تهم المستهلك . 

/ب/ ضمان سلامته وصحته عند استعمال المنتج أو تلقي الخدمات .

/ج/ الحصول على المعلومات والإرشادات والإعلان الصحيح عن كل ما يقدم له من منتجات وخدمات . 

/د/ التثقيف والتوعية بحقوقه ومسؤولياته الاقتصادية وتوجيهه من حيث الاستهلاك وسبل التطوير بشكل مستمر ليتمكن من ممارستها .

/هـ / ضمان ممارسة حقوقه في الاختيار الأنسب للمنتج والخدمة المتاحة في الأسواق وفقا لرغباته . 

/و/ تمثيله بوساطة جمعيته والاستماع إلى آرائه لدى الجهات التي تعنى بمصالحه . 

/ز/ ضمان بيئة صحية وسليمة لحياته أو حياة الأشخاص الذين يرعاهم . 

مادة/3/
على المنتجين والتجار والوسطاء ومقدمي الخدمات عندما يزودون المستهلكين بالسلع أو يقدمون لهم الخدمات الالتزام بواجباتهم المنصوص عليها في التشريعات الصادرة تنفيذا لأحكامه والتقييد بالقواعد الاقتصادية المتعلقة بمبدأ العرض والطلب والمنافسة الشريفة عند بيع المنتج أو عرض الأسعار بما يؤمن حرية الاختيار للمستهلك . 

الفصل الثالث حقوق المستهلك 

مادة /4/
للمستهلك الحق في الحصول على المنتجات والخدمات التي تحقق الغرض منها دون إلحاق أي ضرر بمصالحه المادية أو صحته . 

مادة /5/
يجب أن يكون المنتج مطابقا ومحققا للمواصفات القياسية والمتطلبات الصحية والبيئية والسلامة والأمان الخاصة به وفي حال عدم وجودها فتخضع للقرارات والتعليمات الصادرة عن الجهة المختصة ويلتزم المنتج والبائع بالإعلان عن مواصفات المنتج ونوعه وطريقة حفظه وتخزينه واستعماله ومدة صلاحيته إذا كانت طبيعة المنتج تتطلب ذلك . 

مادة /6/
في حال وقوع أضرار شخصية على المستهلك من جراء شراء أو استخدام منتج يتحمل المنتج أو مقدم الخدمة المسؤولية ويتم التعويض عليه أو إعادته أو استبداله أو استرداد المبالغ التي دفعها لقاء المنتج أو الخدمة المقدمة له وفق تعليمات تصدر لهذه الغاية عن الوزارة المختصة. 

مادة /7/
للمستهلك من خلال جمعيته المشاركة في أعمال اللجان الحكومية التي تعنى بشؤون المستهلك . 

مادة /8/ 
يحظر على أي شخص إبرام أي اتفاق أو ممارسة أي نشاط يكون من شأنه الإخلال بحقوق المستهلك . 

الفصل الرابع سلامة ومطابقة المنتجات 

مادة /9/
للوزير إصدار القرارات التي تحظر استيراد أو تصدير أو بيع أو عرض المنتج في الأسواق أو تقديم خدمة ذات خطورة على سلامة المستهلك وله في ذلك اتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية بالتنسيق مع الوزير المختص للحد من مخاطر هذه السلع وبما يتفق مع الاتفاقيات الدولية للسلامة المهنية وإصدار التعليمات المحذرة للمستهلك والشروط التي يجب على الحائز أو مقدم الخدمة إعادة المنتج المقتني من قبل المستهلك أو تبديله ويعمل بهذه القرارات اعتبارا من التاريخ المحدد لنفاذها.

مادة /10/
للوزير إصدار القرارات والتعليمات لإلزام المنتج والمستورد الذي يعرض منتجه على العموم لتنفيذ مايلي .. 

/أ / التحقق من مطابقة المنتج للمواصفة الخاصة به قبل وضعه في الاستهلاك أو الاستعمال وسحبه أو استبداله والإعلان عن الأضرار المترتبة عن استعماله في حال ضبطه في الأسواق قبل إجراء التحقق وعلى نفقته. 

/ب / إبلاغ الوزارة المختصة عن الأضرار التي تحدثها منتجاته أو مستورداته في حال حدوث اكتشاف متأخر للمخاطر أو الأضرار أو نتيجة تقارير دولية تحظر استخدام السلع أو تقديم الخدمة . 

/ج / يعمل بهذه القرارات اعتبارا من التاريخ المحدد لنفاذها .

مادة /11/
يتحمل الحائز مسؤولية الضرر الناجم عن طرح منتج لا تتوفر فيه المواصفات المطلوبة والمتطلبات ذات العلاقة بالصحة والسلامة إذا ثبت أن المعلومات المصرح بها على عبوة أو غلاف المنتج غير صحيحة وعليه عدم التعامل مع الموردين غير النظاميين والإبلاغ عن أي عيب يكتشفه لاحقا. 

الفصل الخامس نزاهة المعاملات التجارية 

مادة /12/
تعتبر الأعمال التالية مخالفة لهذا القانون.. 

/أ / إنتاج أو عرض أو توزيع أو حيازة منتج سام أو مغشوش أو فاسد أو ضار بالصحة أو منتهي الصلاحية .

/ب / المبالغة بوصف المنتج بما لا يتفق مع الحقيقة والواقع الفعلي بهدف تشجيع المستهلك على اقتناء المنتج أو تلقي الخدمة. 

/ج / إنتاج أو توزيع سلع تستخدم للغش أو التدليس أو عرضها للبيع بما في ذلك استخدام وسائل الإعلام أو الإعلانات أو المنشورات أو المطبوعات الأخرى التي تؤدي لذلك.

/د/ استخدام الوسائل التي من شأنها خداع الشاري ب .. 

/1/صنف أو منشأ أو تركيب المنتج / بما في ذلك إدخال مواد تؤدي إلى الإدمان/. 

/2/ وزن أو حجم أو العدد المصرح به على عبوة أو غلاف المنتج.

/هـ /استخدام طرق بيع أو شراء مخالفة للتشريعات النافذة بما في ذلك إتباع أساليب توهم المستهلك بقرب نفاد المنتج .
مادة /13/
يحظر حيازة أو إنتاج أو عرض المنتجات التالية بغرض البيع .. 

/أ / أدوات القياس واجهزته المرفوضة استنادا للمادة /10/ من الفقرة /3/ من قانون القياس رقم /31/ تاريخ /22/11/2003/ مثال الأوزان / المكاييل الموازين/ وغيرها من أدوات وأجهزة القياس . 

/ب / الآلات أو الأدوات أو الوسائل التي تساعد على الغش. 

/ج / المنتجات التي يعلم حائزها أنها مغشوشة أو سامة أو غير مطابقة للمتطلبات الصحية والسلامة أو غير نظامية / مهربة /. 

مادة /14/
يحظر الإعلان أو الترويج لمنتجات تحمل رموزا بما في ذلك الترميز بالخطوط أو أشكالا غير مطابقة لواقع المنتج أو المقلدة والتي من شأنها أن تؤدي للخطأ مهما كانت الوسيلة المستخدمة بالنسبة للمتطلبات التالية .. 

/أ / جودة المنتج وتركيبه وصفاته الجوهرية وصنفه ونوعه وكميته وطريقة صنعه ومنشأه وتاريخ إنتاجه وعلامته التجارية. 

/ب / خواصه وسعره وشروط البيع وأسلوب الإعلان والترويج . 

/ج / طريقة الاستعمال والنتائج المتوقعة. /د / أسلوب البيع وعرض المنتج . /ه / الكفاءة والصفات المصرح بها على المنتج . 

مادة /15/
يحظر استخدام شارة أو شهادة مطابقة المنتج للمواصفة أو أية شهادة متعلقة بالحصول على أنظمة إدارة الجودة الصادرة عن الجهات المختصة بقصد غش المستهلك أو إيهامه بان المنتج مطابق للمواصفة بموجب الشارة أو الشهادة وتعلم الجهات المانحة لها لاتخاذ إجراءاتها وفقا للأنظمة النافذة ويعلم المستهلك بوسائل الإعلام المتاحة . 
مادة /16/
للوزير المختص إصدار قرار مؤقت لتحديد أسعار بعض المواد أو الخدمات لأسباب استثنائية كحدوث أزمة في المنتج أو كارثة طبيعية أو ما يماثلها على ألا تزيد مدة تطبيق القرار على فترة معالجة هذه الحالة. 
مادة /17/
يحظر حجب أي منتج في السوق بهدف بيعه أو تقديمه بأسعار مبالغ فيها. 

مادة /18/
يحظر الامتناع عن البيع أو البيع المشروط أو الإعلان عن عدم إمكانية إعادة السلعة المبيعة أو الامتناع عن تضمينها في عقد البيع أو الفاتورة أو تقديم خدمة أخرى غير مطلوبة من قبل المستهلك أو بيع أو تقديم الخدمة بسعر متدن كون المنتج غير مطابق للشروط الخاصة بالمنتج أو غير صالح للاستخدام. 

مادة /19/
على كل مصنع أو بائع أن يقدم فاتورة للمستهلك يذكر فيها سعر مبيع المنتج وكميته.
مادة /20/
على مقدم الخدمة تقديم بيان أو فاتورة للمستهلك تتضمن تفاصيل الخدمة وبدلها وموعد تنفيذها. 

مادة /21/
على الفنادق والمطاعم ودور الملاهي والمقاهي والمسابح وغيرها الإعلان عن الأسعار المعمول بها بشكل واضح وفق التعليمات الصادرة عن الوزارة المختصة.

مادة /22/
على المنتج أو المستورد أو بائع السلعة أو مقدم الخدمة إعلام المستهلك بوساطة نشرة أو بطاقة بيان مرافقة للسلعة تتضمن.. سعر ومواصفة المادة .. طريقة الاستعمال .. المخاطر المحتملة وطرق الوقاية منها ..مدة الصلاحية .. اسم المنتج أو الشركة وعنوانها .. كمية المنتج بالوحدات الدولية . 

مادة /23/
يكفل المنتج أو المستورد أو البائع جودة السلعة بعد انتقال ملكيتها إلى المستهلك وتلغي الأحكام العقدية المتعارضة مع حق المستهلك بالكفالة بما في ذلك خدمات الصيانة ويصدر الوزير المختص التعليمات التنفيذية حول طرق الضمان الخاصة بكل منتج وكذلك التزاماتهم في حال اكتشاف عيب لاحقا وله الحق باستشارة غرف التجارة أو الصناعة أو السياحة أو اتحاد الحرفيين أو جمعية حماية المستهلك أو أية جمعية مختصة بهذا الخصوص. 

مادة /24/
على كل مستورد أو منتج أو بائع أو موزع أن يضمن للمستهلك خدمات الصيانة للمنتج الذي يتطلب ذلك بعد حصول البيع مع مراعاة الأنظمة النافذة بهذا الشأن بما في ذلك تطبيق اشتراطات السلامة العامة للمنتج والمواصفة الخاصة به. 

مادة /25/
يعوض المنتج للمستهلك عن المنتج الذي ثبت عدم صلاحيته للاستعمال المخصص له وكذلك يعوض مقدم الخدمة للمستهلك عن الخدمة التي ثبت عدم تحقيقها للغاية التي قدمت من أجلها وذلك إما بالتبديل أو إعادة القيمة حسب رغبة المستهلك. 


الفصل السادس جمعيات حماية المستهلك 

مادة /26/
/ أ / مع مراعاة أحكام قانون الجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة رقم /93/ لعام /1958/ تقوم جمعيات حماية المستهلك وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون بالدفاع عن مصالح المستهلكين وتمثيلهم لدى الجهات المعنية كافة وتساهم في إرشادهم وتثقيفهم وفقا للتشريعات النافذة ومن ذلك .. /1 / إرشاد المستهلكين إلى طرق الاستهلاك الأفضل وتقديم الاستشارات والخدمات التي تزودهم بالمعلومات الضرورية لهم.

/2 / التنسيق مع الجهات الرسمية في مجال الرقابة على المنتج والخدمة المقدمة للمستهلك. 

/3 / طلب الاستفسارات من الجهات الرسمية وتقديم المقترحات التي تعنى بحقوق ومصالح المستهلك. 

/4 / متابعة معالجة شكاوى المستهلكين للحفاظ على مصالحهم وبالتنسيق مع الجهات الرسمية وللجمعيات على سبيل المثال .. الحق بالتدخل منضمة إلى المستهلك في حال إقامة الدعوى ضد مسبب الضرر كما لها الحق بإقامة الدعوى بشكل مستقل.

/5 / التعاون مع وسائل الإعلام المختلفة لتوعية وتثقيف المستهلكين. 

/6 / إصدار المجلات والنشرات والمطبوعات المتعلقة بتوعية المستهلك. 

/ب / توفيق أهدافها الواردة في قرار إشهارها ونظامها الداخلي مع أحكام هذا القانون.

مادة /27/
يحظر على جمعيات حماية المستهلك أو أي جمعية أخرى أو أي تنظيم مهني منح الأفضلية لشراء منتج ما أو التعامل مع منتج أو مقدم الخدمة بهدف تحقيق ربح أو تزكية منتج ما. 

الفصل السابع دور الدولة في حماية المستهلك ودعم الجمعيات 

مادة /28/
يشكل الوزير بقرار منه المجلس الاستشاري ومكاتب ارتباط له في الوزارات المختصة بناء على اقتراح الوزير المختص ويحدد مهامه وتعويضاته وأعضاءه من الجهات المعنية بحماية المستهلك. 

مادة /29/
على جميع الوزارات والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة والخاصة المعنية بالمستهلك اتخاذ التدابير والإجراءات لحماية مصالحه من الاحتكار وسيطرة السوق. 

مادة /30/
تقدم الوزارة المختصة الدعم اللازم لجمعيات حماية المستهلك وتنسق معها لضمان مصالح المستهلكين وحماية حقوقهم وسلامتهم وصحتهم الشخصية وممتلكاتهم. 

مادة /31/
على الوزارة المختصة دعوة مندوبي جمعيات حماية المستهلك واتحاد الغرف المعنية للمشاركة في مناقشة ووضع السياسات المتعلقة بحقوق ومصالح المستهلك. 

الفصل الثامن الإعلام والمستهلك

مادة /32/
على كل مقدم خدمة أو سلعة إعلام المستهلكين بالمواصفات الأساسية للخدمة التي يقدمها وفق الأنظمة النافذة لدى الجهة المختصة. 

مادة /33/
/ أ / يتم وضع العلامات الفارقة على المنتج وفقا لأحكام قانون حماية الملكية التجارية والصناعية. 
/ب / على المعلن إثبات صحة المعلومات الواردة في إعلانه وتزويد الجهة المعنية بالمستندات التي قد تطلبها. 

مادة /34/
تعتبر اللغة العربية هي الأساس في الإعلان عن المعلومات ويجوز استخدام لغات أخرى إلى جانب اللغة العربية. 

مادة /35/
يحظر استعمال الإعلان المضلل أو المغلوط أو الخادع. 

مادة /36/
يجب أن يتصف الإعلان أو الترويج للمنتج بالصدق والحقيقة التي تعبر عن جوهر المنتج وجودته دون لبس أو غموض. 

مادة /37/
يتحمل صاحب الإعلان مسؤولية الخطأ المرتكب من قبله. 

الفصل التاسع أحكام ضبط المخالفات والعقوبات 

مادة /38/
تطبق أحكام قانوني قمع الغش والتدليس والتموين والتسعير النافذين وتعديلاتهما والقرارات والتعليمات التنفيذية المتعلقة بأخذ العينات وحجز المواد والتصرف بها والإغلاق ونظام الضابطة العدلية المطبقة لدى الوزارة والوزارة المختصة. 

مادة /39/
تحدد مهام العاملين لدى الوزارة المختصة كضابطة عدلية لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون بعد تأهيلهم وتحليفهم اليمين القانونية أمام محكمة البداية المدنية في منطقة عملهم وفق ما يلي... 

/1 / التحقيق بالشكاوي الواردة من المستهلكين. 

/2 / تنظيم الضبوط اللازمة بحق المخالفين استنادا إلى الشكاوى الواردة. 

/3 / متابعة تنفيذ الإجراءات الضرورية المتعلقة بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون وتعليماته التنفيذية. /4 / التقيد بالمهمة الرسمية الموكلة للعامل واثبات شخصيته لأصحاب العلاقة في المكان الملكف به بالمهمة.

/5 / تنفيذ المهام الموكلة له وفقا للتعليمات الصادرة بهذا الشأن عن الوزارة المختصة. 

مادة /40/
يعاقب بالحبس من عشرة أيام إلى شهر وبالغرامة من عشرة آلاف إلى عشرين ألف ليرة سورية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يخالف أحكام المواد / 5/6/8/10/ أ.ب/ 11/12 / الفقرة د /ه /23/24/25/34/35/36/ من هذا القانون . 

مادة /41/
يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ستة أشهر وبالغرامة من خمسين ألف ليرة سورية إلى مائة ألف ليرة سورية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يخالف أحكام المواد /12 /أ.ب.ج/ 15/18/ من هذا القانون وتضاعف العقوبة عشرة أضعاف إذا سببت المخالفة الواردة في المادة /12/ أ / الوفاة أو الإصابة بمرض مزمن أو عاهة. 

مادة /42/
يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ستة أشهر وبالغرامة من خمسين ألف ليرة سورية إلى مائة ألف ليرة سورية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يخالف أحكام المادة /13/ من هذا القانون. 

مادة /43/
يعاقب بالغرامة من عشرة آلاف إلى عشرين ألف ليرة سورية كل من يخالف أحكام المواد / 14/19/20/21/22/33 ب / وتخضع للتسوية وفق التعليمات التي تصدر لهذه الغاية عملا بأحكام المادة /50/ من القانون. 

مادة /44/
يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنة أو بالغرامة من مائة ألف إلى مئتي ألف ليرة سورية كل من يخالف أحكام المادة / 17/ من هذا القانون. 

مادة /45/
في حال تكرار المخالفات تضاعف العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد من /40/ وحتى /44/ من هذا القانون. 

مادة /46/
إذا نص تشريع آخر على عقوبة أشد للفعل نفسه من العقوبة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون تطبق العقوبة الأشد. 

الفصل العاشر 
أحكام عامة وختامية 

مادة /47/
يقع باطلا كل شرط يرد في عقد أو وثيقة أو مستند أو غير ذلك مما يتعلق بالتعاقد مع مستهلك إذا كان من شأن هذا الشرط إعفاء مورد السلعة أو مقدم الخدمة من أي من التزاماته الواردة بهذا القانون باستثناء العقود التي يكون القطاع العام طرفا فيها فتعرض على المجلس للنظر بإمكانية تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون عليها. 

مادة /48/
تنظر المحاكم المختصة بالدعاوى المتعلقة بأحكام هذا القانون بالصفة العاجلة. 

مادة /49/
ينهي العمل بالأحكام المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون. 

مادة /50/
يصدر الوزير بالتنسيق مع الوزير المختص التعليمات التنفيذية لتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون. 

مادة /51/
تحدد السلع والمنتجات المشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون بقرار يصدر عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الوزير. 

مادة /52/ 
ترصد الاعتمادات اللازمة في موازنة الوزارة المختصة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ودعم جمعيات حماية المستهلك. 

مادة /53/
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذا بعد ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ صدوره.
دمشق /في /3/3/ 1429/ هجرية الموافق /10/3/ 2008/ ميلادية. 
رئيس الجمهورية
بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرسوم التشريعي / 61 / للعام 2007 ‏ الذي يعطي الحق لأي مؤسسة فردية أو شركة إعادة تقويم أصولها الثابتة بما فيها العقارات 
المرسوم التشريعي / 61 / للعام 2007 ‏ 
‏ الذي يعطي الحق لأي مؤسسة فردية أو شركة إعادة تقويم أصولها الثابتة بما فيها العقارات.
رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور 
يرسم ما يلي:
مادة ـ 1
أ ـ يحق لأي مؤسسة فردية أو شركة، إعادة تقويم أصولها الثابتة بما فيها العقارات بما يتناسب مع قيمها الفعلية بتاريخ إعادة التقويم. ‏ 

ب ـ إذا لم يترافق مع عملية إعادة التقويم تغيير في الشكل القانوني أو اندماج للمؤسسة أو الشركة فيجب على المكلف للاستفادة من أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي تقديم طلب إعادة التقويم إلى الدوائر المالية مرفقاً به الميزانية الختامية المقدمة للدوائر المالية قبل إعادة التقويم وميزانية إعادة التقويم مصادق عليها من قبل جهة محاسبية سورية ذات خبرة أو من شركة محاسبة دولية مسجلة في وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة ومعتمدة بموجب لائحة تصدر عن وزارة المالية لهذه الغاية ويتم تسديد الرسم الواجب بموجب أحكام الفقرة /أ/ من المادة /12/ من هذا المرسوم التشريعي خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تسجيل الطلب في الدوائر المالية وفي حال التأخر عن التسديد خلال المدة المذكورة يخضع لأحكام المادة /107/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام 2003 ويحصل المبلغ وفق أحكام قانون جباية الأموال العامة. ‏ 

ج ـ إذا ترافقت عملية إعادة التقويم مع علمية تحوّل في الشكل القانوني للمؤسسة أو الشركة خضعت للأحكام الواردة في هذا المرسوم التشريعي بحسب كيان المؤسسة أو الشركة المراد التحول إليها. ‏ 

د ـ في حال الثبوت لدى القضاء بحكم مبرم عدم صحة القيم الواردة في ميزانية إعادة التقويم المصادق عليها من الجهات المذكورة في الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة تشطب الجهة المحاسبية المسؤولة التي صادقت على هذه الميزانية من اللائحة المعتمدة من قبل وزارة المالية وتحرم من مزاولة مهنة المحاسب القانوني لمدة خمس سنوات بموجب قرار يصدر عن وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة. ‏ 

هـ ـ تعتبر ميزانية إعادة التقويم المعتمدة والمصادق عليها أساساً لتنفيذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي. ‏ 

و ـ لا ترد الرسوم المسددة عن عملية إعادة التقويم بموجب الفقرة /أ/ من المادة /12/ في حال نكول المكلف عنها وتعتبر ميزانية إعادة التقويم المعتمدة وفق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي أساساً لتكليف السنوات اللاحقة. ‏ 

المادة ـ 2 ‏ 

أ ـ يجب على المؤسسة أو الشركة طالبة التحويل أو الاندماج نشر إعلان التحويل متضمناً المعلومات الواجب إيرادها في طلب التحويل أو الاندماج مع لائحة الدائنين في صحيفتين يوميتين في العاصمة ولمرتين على الأقل إضافة لنشره في لوحة إعلانات غرفة التجارة والصناعة التي يقع فيها مركز العمل الرئيسي للمؤسسة الفردية أو الشركة تحت طائلة رد طلب التحويل. ‏ 

ب ـ يحق للدائنين الذين يبلغ مجموع ديونهم ما لا يقل عن 10% من ديون المؤسسة أو الشركة وفقاً لما هو وارد في تقرير محاسب الشركة إقامة الدعوى أمام محكمة البداية المدنية في مركز المؤسسة أو الشركة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ الإعلان عن التحويل في الصحف لآخر مرة، وذلك لإبطال طلب التحويل عندما يكون من شأنه الإضرار بمصالحهم ولا تسري المدة المحددة بحق الدائنين الذين لا ترد أسماؤهم بالإعلان. ‏ 

1 ـ للمحكمة أن تقرر وقف تنفيذ طلب التحويل لحين البت بالدعوى. ‏ 

2 ـ تنظر المحكمة بالدعوى على وجه السرعة وتعقد جلساتها كل 72 ساعة على الأكثر. ‏ 

3 ـ يكون قرار محكمة الاستئناف الذي يصدر في الدعوى مبرماً. ‏ 

ج ـ في حال لم يتم تبليغ وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة قراراً بوقف تنفيذ عملية تحويل الشكل القانوني للمؤسسة أو الشركة وفقاً لما ذكر أعلاه خلال /45/ يوماً من تاريخ نشر إعلان التحويل لآخر مرة تصدر وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة قراراً بالمصادقة على عملية التحويل. ‏ 

المادة ـ 3 ‏ 

أ ـ يحق لأي شركة تضامنية أن تحول شكلها القانوني إلى شركة توصية وبالعكس وفق الإجراءات التالية: ‏ 

1 ـ تعديل عقد الشركة. ‏ 

2 ـ تقديم جميع الشركاء طلباً إلى أمانة السجل التجاري. ‏ 

3 ـ تقديم تقرير من جهة محاسبية سورية ذات خبرة أو شركة محاسبة دولية مسجلة في وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة ومعتمدة بموجب لائحة تصدر عن وزارة المالية لهذه الغاية يتضمن تقديراً فعلياً لقيمة الشركة وبياناً بموجوداتها ومطاليبها بتاريخ التحويل. ‏ 

4 ـ تقديم لائحة صادرة عن محاسب الشركة تتضمن أسماء دائني الشركة ومقدار دين كل منهم وعنوانه. ‏ 

ب ـ يحق لأي شركة تضامنية أو توصية أن تغير شكلها القانوني بتحويله إلى شركة محدودة المسؤولية أو شركة مساهمة بإتباع الإجراءات التالية: ‏ 

1 ـ تقديم جميع الشركاء طلب تحويل إلى وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة للتصديق على النظام الأساسي للشركة التي سيتم التحول إليها مع أسباب التحويل متضمناً المعلومات الواجب إيرادها في طلب تأسيس الشركة المطلوب التحول إليها ويرفق بالطلب ما يلي: ‏ 

أ ـ مشروع النظام الأساسي للشركة المحدودة المسؤولية أو المساهمة المطلوب التحول إليها وفقاً للقواعد المتعلقة بطلب تأسيس الشركات المحدودة المسؤولية أو المساهمة. ‏ 

ب ـ ميزانية الشركة طالبة التحويل عن كل سنة من السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة المقدمة للدوائر المالية، مصدقة من محاسب قانوني. ‏ 

ج ـ تقرير من جهة محاسبية سورية ذات خبرة أو من شركة محاسبة دولية مسجلة في وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة ومعتمدة بموجب لائحة تصدر عن وزارة المالية لهذه الغاية يتضمن تقديراً فعلياً لقيمة الشركة وبياناً بموجوداتها ومطاليبها بتاريخ التحويل. ‏ 

د ـ لائحة صادرة عن محاسب الشركة تتضمن أسماء دائني الشركة ومقدار دين كل منهم وعنوانه. ‏ 

2 ـ يعتبر صافي موجودات الشركة طالبة التحويل وفقاً لتقرير التقدير، حصة عينية في رأس مال الشركة المحدودة المسؤولية أو المساهمة المطلوب التحول إليها وتخضع لأحكامها. ‏ 

3 ـ يتم التصديق على تواقيع الشركاء أمام الكاتب بالعدل أو أمام أي جهة يحددها وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة. ‏ 

المادة ـ 4 ‏ 

يحق لأي شركة محدودة المسؤولية أن تغير شكلها القانوني بتحويله إلى شركة مساهمة بإتباع الإجراءات الآتية: ‏ 

1 ـ أن تتخذ الهيئة العامة للشركة المحدودة المسؤولية قراراً بتعديل شكلها القانوني وتحويلها إلى شركة مساهمة. ‏ 

2 ـ تقدم الشركة المحدودة المسؤولية طلباً إلى وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة للتصديق على النظام الأساسي للشركة التي سيتم التحول إليها مع بيان أسباب التحويل متضمناً المعلومات التي يوجب القانون المختص إيرادها في طلب تأسيس الشركة المساهمة وتوزيع رأس المال في هذه الأخيرة ويرفق بالطلب ما يلي: ‏ 

أ ـ مشروع النظام الأساسي للشركة المساهمة وفقاً للقواعد المتعلقة بطلب تأسيس الشركات المساهمة. ‏ 

ب ـ ميزانية الشركة طالبة التحويل لكل سنة من السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة المقدمة للدوائر المالية مصدقة من مفتش حسابات الشركة. ‏ 

ج ـ تقرير من جهة محاسبية سورية ذات خبرة أو من شركة محاسبة دولية مسجلة في وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة ومعتمدة بموجب لائحة تصدر عن وزارة المالية لهذه الغاية يتضمن تقديراً فعلياً لقيمة الشركة وبياناً بموجوداتها ومطاليبها بتاريخ التحويل. ‏ 

د ـ لائحة صادرة عن مفتش حسابات الشركة تتضمن أسماء دائني الشركة ومقدار دين كل منهم وعناوينهم. ‏ 

3 ـ يعتبر صافي موجودات الشركة التي يجري تحويلها وفقاً لتقرير التقدير، حصة عينية في رأس مال الشركة المساهمة وتخضع لأحكامها. ‏ 

4 ـ يتم التصديق على تواقيع الشركاء أمام الكاتب بالعدل أو أمام أي جهة يحددها وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة . ‏ 

المادة ـ 5 ‏ 

يحق لأي شركة مساهمة ان تغير شكلها القانوني بتحويله إلى شركة محدودة المسؤولية بإتباع الإجراءات التالية: ‏ 

1 ـ أن تتخذ الهيئة العامة غير العادية للشركة المساهمة قراراً بتعديل شكلها القانوني وتحويلها إلى شركة محدودة المسؤولية. ‏ 

2 ـ أن تقدم الشركة المساهمة طلباً إلى وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة للتصديق على النظام الأساسي للشركة التي سيتم التحول إليها مع بيان أسباب التحويل متضمناً المعلومات التي يوجب القانون المختص إيرادها في طلب تأسيس الشركة المحدودة المسؤولية وتوزيع رأس المال في هذه الأخيرة ويرفق بالطلب ما يلي: ‏ 

أ ـ مشروع النظام الأساسي للشركة المحدودة المسؤولية. ‏ 

ب ـ ميزانية الشركة طالبة التحويل لكل سنة من السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة المقدمة للدوائر المالية مصدقة من مفتش حسابات الشركة. ‏ 

ج ـ تقرير من جهة محاسبية سورية ذات خبرة أو من شركة محاسبة دولية مسجلة في وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة ومعتمدة بموجب لائحة تصدر عن وزارة المالية لهذه الغاية يتضمن تقديراً فعلياً لقيمة الشركة وبياناً بموجوداتها ومطاليبها بتاريخ التحويل. ‏ 

د ـ لائحة صادرة عن مفتش حسابات الشركة تتضمن أسماء دائني الشركة ومقدار دين كل منهم وعناوينهم. ‏ 

3 ـ يعتبر صافي موجودات الشركة التي يجري تحويلها وفقاً لتقرير التقدير، حصة عينية في رأس مال الشركة المحدودة المسؤولية وتخضع لأحكامها. ‏ 

4 ـ يتم التصديق على تواقيع الشركاء أمام الكاتب بالعدل أو أمام أي جهة يحددها وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة. ‏ 

المادة ـ 6 ‏ 

تصدر وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة قرارها بالمصادقة على النظام الأساسي للشركة المطلوب التحول إليها وفقاً للمواعيد والإجراءات المتعلقة بطلب تأسيس الشركات المساهمة أو المحدودة المسؤولية بحسب الحال ويخضع الاعتراض على قرارات وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة برفض التحويل لنفس الإجراءات والمهل التي تطبق على رفض المصادقة على النظام الأساسي وفق القانون المختص. ‏ 

المادة ـ 7 ‏ 

لا يترتب على تعديل الشكل القانوني للشركة عندما يجري تحويله إلى شكل جديد أي تغيير في شخصيتها الاعتبارية بل تبقى للشركة شخصيتها الاعتبارية السابقة وتحتفظ بجميع حقوقها ويكون الشركاء مسؤولين عن التزاماتها السابقة للتحويل استناداً للأحكام والقواعد التي تحكم مسؤوليتهم وقت نشوء الالتزام. ‏ 


المادة ـ 8 ‏ 

أ ـ يحق للمؤسسات الفردية الاندماج ببعضها لتشكيل شركة كما يجوز لهذه المؤسسات الاندماج بشركات مهما كان شكلها القانوني. ‏ 

ب ـ يحق للشركات ذات الشكل القانوني الواحد الاندماج ببعضها. ‏ 

ج ـ يحق للشركات مهما كان شكلها القانوني الاندماج لتشكيل شركة جديدة. ‏ 

د ـ يحق للشركات التضامنية والتوصية الاندماج بشركات محدودة المسؤولية أو مساهمة، كما يحق للشركة المحدودة المسؤولية الاندماج بشركة مساهمة أو العكس. ‏ 

المادة ـ 9 ‏ 

يحق للشركات أن تندمج في شركة أخرى سورية وفقاً للإجراءات الواردة في هذا المرسوم التشريعي وتلك المتعلقة بتعديل العقد أو النظام الأساسي. ‏ 

يتم الدمج إما بأن تندمج شركة (الشركة المندمجة) بشركة أخرى (الشركة الدامجة) بحيث تنقضي الشركة المندمجة وتزول شخصيتها الاعتبارية وتبقى الشركة الدامجة وحدها القائمة بعد الدمج أو باندماج شركتين لتأسيس شركة جديدة تكون هي الشركة الناتجة عن الاندماج بحيث تنقضي الشركتان المندمجتان وتزول شخصيتهما الاعتبارية اعتباراً من تاريخ شهر الشركة الناتجة عن الدمج. ‏ 

المادة ـ 10 ‏ 

يجب على الشركات الراغبة بالاندماج إتباع الإجراءات الآتية: ‏ 

1 ـ اتخاذ الشركة المندمجة قراراً بالاندماج يصدر عن الجهة التي يحق لها تعديل العقد أو النظام الأساسي للشركة. ‏ 

2 ـ اتخاذ الشركة المندمجة قراراً بالموافقة على اتفاقية الدمج التي يجب أن تحدد فيها شروط الدمج وكيفية توزيع رأس المال في الشركة الدامجة أو الشركة الجديدة بعد الاندماج. وتصدر هذه الموافقة عن الجهة التي يحق لها تعديل العقد أو النظام الأساسي للشركة المندمجة. ‏ 

3 ـ اتخاذ الشركة الدامجة قراراً بالاندماج وبزيادة رأسمالها بقيمة الشركة المندمجة على الأقل، يصدر عن الجهة التي يحق لها تعديل العقد أو النظام الأساسي للشركة. ‏ 

4 ـ اتخاذ الشركة الدامجة قراراً بالموافقة على اتفاقية الدمج التي يجب أن تحدد فيها شروط الاندماج وكيفية توزيع رأس المال في الشركة الدامجة، وتصدر هذه الموافقة عن الجهة التي يحق لها تعديل العقد أو النظام الأساسي للشركة الدامجة. ‏ 

5 ـ تقديم طلب التصديق على النظام الأساسي للشركة الجديدة من غير شركات الأشخاص أو على النظام الأساسي للشركة الدامجة بعد تعديله تبعاً للدمج إلى وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة وفق الإجراءات والقواعد المنصوص عليها في الأنظمة والقوانين النافذة. ‏ 

6 ـ تقديم ميزانية الشركة أو الشركات طالبة الاندماج مهما تعددت هذه الشركات والشركة الدامجة لكل سنة من السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة المقدمة للدوائر المالية. ‏ 

7 ـ تقديم تقرير من جهة محاسبية سورية ذات خبرة أو من شركة محاسبة دولية مسجلة في وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة ومعتمدة بموجب لائحة تصدر عن وزارة المالية لهذه الغاية يتضمن تقديراً فعلياً لقيمة الشركة الدامجة والمندمجة وبياناً بالموجودات والمطاليب بتاريخ الاندماج. ‏ 

المادة ـ 11 ‏ 

أ ـ تعتبر قيمة الشركة المندمجة، استناداً لتقرير الجهة التي قامت بتقييمها، حصة عينية في رأس مال الشركة الدامجة أو الشركة الناتجة عن الاندماج وتخضع لأحكام الحصص أو الأسهم العينية وفق القانون المختص. ‏ 

ب ـ تعفى الشركة المساهمة المندمجة المدرجة أسهمها في الأسواق المالية من تقديم التقرير لتقدير قيمتها، إذا تم الدمج وفقاً لسعر السهم في هذه الأسواق، ولا تخضع في هذه الحالة أسهم الشركة الدامجة أو أسهم الشركة الناتجة عن الدمج التي تم إصدارها بقيمة الشركة المندمجة لأحكام الأسهم العينية، كما لا يحق لدائني هذه الشركة الاعتراض على قرار الدمج أو إقامة الدعوى وفقاً لأحكام هذه المادة، كما لا تخضع أسهم الشركة المساهمة الناتجة عن الدمج في هذه الحالة إلى الحظر على تداول أسهم المؤسسين بالنسبة للشركات المندمجة المؤسسة. ‏ 

ج ـ تعتبر الشركة الدامجة أو الناتجة عن الاندماج خلفاً قانونياً للشركات المندمجة وتنتقل الحقوق والالتزامات للشركات المندمجة كافة إلى الشركة الدامجة أو الناتجة عن الاندماج. ‏ 

المادة ـ 12 ‏ 

أ ـ تستثنى الفروقات الإيجابية الناجمة عن إعادة تقويم الموجودات الثابتة بما فيها العقارات وخلال فترة سريان هذا المرسوم التشريعي من أحكام قانون الضريبة على الدخل رقم /24/ وتعديلاته وتخضع للأحكام التالية: ‏ 

1 ـ رسم تسوية بمعدل قدره 1% سواء تم التنازل عن كل أو بعض أجزاء المنشأة أو الشركة أو لم يتم التنازل. ‏ 

2 ـ مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام المادة 15 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته تعتمد فروقات إعادة التقويم أساساً للتكليف في حال التنازل وتخضع هذه الفروقات لرسم بمعدل قدره 2% إذا تم التنازل خلال فترة نفاذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي. ‏ 

3 ـ يستثنى المعدل المذكور في البندين السابقين من الإضافات بما فيها المساهمة النقدية في دعم التنمية المستدامة ولا تخضع لإضافة الإدارة المحلية. ‏ 

4 ـ يخفض المعدل الوارد في البند /2/ من هذه المادة بمقدار 50% إذا كان التنازل بين الأصول والفروع وبين الأزواج. ‏ 

5 ـ يخفض المعدل الوارد في البند 2 من هذه المادة بمقدار 50% إذا كان التنازل للتحول إلى شركة مساهمة تطرح ما لا يقل عن 35% من أسهمها على الاكتتاب العام. ‏ 

6 ـ لا يجوز الجمع بين الحسمين المنصوص عليهما في البندين 4 و5 من هذه المادة. ‏ 

ب ـ 1 ـ تعالج أعباء الاهتلاك بعد إعادة التقويم لأغراض ضريبية بحيث يقبل حساب استهلاك الموجودات الثابتة والمعاد تقويمها وفق القيم الجديدة باستثناء العقارات. ‏ 

2 ـ تعالج تكاليف السنوات السابقة قبل إعادة التقويم وفق القيم التي كانت معتمدة في السابق ولا يجوز الاعتماد على القيم بعد إعادة التقويم لتحديد فعالية المكلفين خلال أعوام ما قبل إعادة التقويم. ‏ 

3 ـ لا يحق لمديرية الجمارك العامة الرجوع على المكلفين الذين أجروا عمليات إعادة التقويم بحجة الاستيراد بقيم مخفضة. ‏ 

ج ـ تخفض نسبة رسم الطابع بواقع 50% المنصوص عليها بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 44 لعام 2005 على عقود تعديل الشركات والوثائق كافة المتعلقة بهذا التعديل والناجمة عن إعادة التقويم إذا تم إجراؤها خلال فترة سريان هذا المرسوم التشريعي. ‏ 

د ـ تستفيد عمليات التنازل والتحويل والاندماج سواء كان التنازل جزئياً أو كلياً من أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي إذا ترافقت مع إعادة التقييم بتاريخ الواقعة. ‏ 

هـ ـ تخضع عمليات تحويل الشكل القانوني للمؤسسات الفردية والشركات وعمليات اندماج الشركات للأحكام العامة النافذة بعد انتهاء فترة سريان أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي. ‏ 

المادة ـ 13 ‏ 

يجب على المكلفين إجراء عملية إعادة تقويم في كل مرة يتم فيها تعديل الشكل القانوني للمؤسسة الفردية أو الشركة خلال فترة نفاذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي وتسديد ما يترتب على ذلك من رسوم وفق أحكام المادة 12 منه. ‏ 

المادة ـ 14 ‏ 

لا تعتمد عمليات تحوّل أو اندماج المؤسسات الفردية أو الشركات بصيغتها النهائية لدى وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة إلا بعد أن يبرز المكلف إشعاراً بتسديد ما يترتب عليه من رسوم وفق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي. ‏ 

المادة ـ 15 ‏ 

تبقى الإعفاءات المنصوص عليها بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 103 لعام 1952 أو القانون رقم 10 لعام 1991 المعدل بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 7 لعام 2000 أو القرار رقم 186 لعام 1985 والتي تستفيد منها المشاريع العائدة للمؤسسات أو الشركات الداخلة في عملية تحول أو اندماج مع مؤسسات أو شركات أخرى سارية المفعول بصورة جزئية بنسبة المساهمة برأسمال الشركة بالشكل الجديد ولحين انتهاء مدة الاعفاء. ‏ 

المادة ـ 16 ‏ 

لا تشمل أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي الشركات المساهمة المرخصة وفق أحكام القانون 28 لعام 2001 والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 43 لعام 2005 والقانون رقم 24 لعام 2006 والشركات المشتركة التي تساهم فيها إحدى الجهات العامة. ‏ 

المادة ـ 17 ‏ 

تعالج حالات الاندماج والتحول وإعادة التقويم التي لم ينص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي بموجب قرار يصدر عن مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزيري المالية والاقتصاد والتجارة. ‏ 

المادة ـ 18 ‏ 

تحدث فقرة برقم 6119 (رسم إعادة تقويم وتنازل) من البند 61 (الضرائب والرسوم المباشرة) من الباب السادس (الضرائب والرسوم) من جدول إيرادات الموازنة العامة للدولة. ‏ 

المادة ـ 19 ‏ 

تسري أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي لمدة ثلاث سنوات فقط من تاريخ نفاذه. ‏ 

المادة ـ 20 ‏ 

يصدر وزيرا المالية والاقتصاد والتجارة التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي. ‏ 

المادة ـ 21 ‏ 

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذاً بدءاً من أول السنة التي تلي تاريخ صدوره. ‏ 

دمشق في 19/9/1428هـ الموافق 1/10/2007م. ‏ 


رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------

